# Upper Mid West Weather



## SnoFarmer

I have noticed the MN thread was kind of a catchall for WY. MT,S.D., N.D. and WI.

So let's start one seeing as we usually share the same weather patterns.

Temp 8* and falling
wind 5 to 15 mph W.


----------



## bryanj23

Doesn't seem to be working. Maybe they all got sick of talking weather? Anyway, been cold as hell in "Burrmidji". No snow happening, just kind of sucks.


----------



## Northland

Well we got our first plowable event here in Fargo an the night of the 3rd morning of the 4th of Dec. Just under 2" total I would guess...


----------



## RJ lindblom

Nothing here in the middle of South Dakota. Chance of snow tonight and tomorrow before noon. Nothing worth dragging out the equipment.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We just had a clipper come through here to day. Laving us with about 2inches. Just enough to go out and plow a couple of lots latter on tonight.

It looks like the U.P. of Mi is going to get 8 inches or more of lake effect snow.


----------



## bryanj23

SnoFarmer;329675 said:


> We just had a clipper come through here to day. Laving us with about 2inches. Just enough to go out and plow a couple of lots latter on tonight.
> 
> It looks like the U.P. of Mi is going to get 8 inches or more of lake effect snow.


They were talking about the same for Duluth, MN on the radio this morning. Might have to take a ski trip over there! And bring the plow so I can actually try it out!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Woo hoo -12 last night:redbounce :bluebounc 

That will thicken up the ice on the lakes.


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;330693 said:


> Woo hoo -12 last night:redbounce :bluebounc
> 
> That will thicken up the ice on the lakes.


Is that all you can do?? We're still -11 right now at 10am. Got down to -19 last night...but supposed to be near 40 this weekend!!!!:redbounce

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

The 15 day weather guess.. for N-E MN, the Arrowhead.

Dec 10 Variable clouds, a flurry Low: 27 °F High: 39 °F

Dec 11 A bit of freezing drizzle Low: 30 °F High: 33 °F 

Dec 12 Wet snow Low: 24 °F High: 35 °F 

Dec 13 Snow or flurries possible Low: 22 °F High: 34 °F 

Dec 14 Snow or flurries possible Low: 21 °FHigh: 36 °F

Dec 15 Partly sunny Low: 21 °FHigh: 30 °F

Dec 16 Partly sunny Low: 20 °FHigh: 31 °F,

Dec 17 Partly sunny Low: 11 °FHigh: 30 °F 

Dec 18 clouds and sunLow: 6 °FHigh: 21 °F

Dec 19 Clouds and sunLow: 5 °F High: 19 °F

Dec 20 Cloudy with snow possible Low: 9 °F High: 21 °F

Dec 21 Partly sunny Low: 14 °F High: 26 °F

Dec 22 Mostly cloudyLow: 15 °F High: 29 °F,

Dec 23 Times of clouds and sunLow: 17 °F High: 31 °F

, Dec 24 Mostly cloudyLow: 18 °F High: 32 °F


The forecast Looks a little dry ... Hopefully the big pond can change that!! 

just keep repeating, lake effect snow, lake effect snow.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

Time to go and look for the plow?? Where did i put it???
Don't worry, I'm not going to put it on until their is at least an inch on the ground...

That white stuff it going to show it's self this week. :bluebounc 

Their calling for 4 - 8 inches, if it's snow and not any of that wet stuff....


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;339231 said:


> Time to go and look for the plow?? Where did i put it???
> Don't worry, I'm not going to put it on until their is at least an inch on the ground...
> 
> That white stuff it going to show it's self this week. :bluebounc
> 
> Their calling for 4 - 8 inches, if it's snow and not any of that wet stuff....


Where the heck did you see that??? Last I heard (which I just got home from the bar...had my last two finals this afternoon) we weren't supposed to get squat. Now I might have to plow during my break???? Dang it.

Buck


----------



## bryanj23

Up North;339259 said:


> Where the heck did you see that??? Last I heard (which I just got home from the bar...had my last two finals this afternoon) we weren't supposed to get squat. Now I might have to plow during my break???? Dang it.
> 
> Buck


I wouldn't get too excited yet, they've been pushing the snow back further and further into the extended forecast. I think they are just playing it safe thinking there will eventually be some snow. When I checked a few sites this morning they were calling for a 20% chance of precip for burrmidji the next 10 days or so. Then again if we check back in an hour it will be different I'm sure.


----------



## bryanj23

SnoFarmer;339231 said:


> Time to go and look for the plow?? Where did i put it???
> Don't worry, I'm not going to put it on until their is at least an inch on the ground...
> 
> That white stuff it going to show it's self this week. :bluebounc
> 
> Their calling for 4 - 8 inches, if it's snow and not any of that wet stuff....


I'm assuming that is lake effect snow? I don't think we are capable of getting that kind of snow in the middle portion of the state anymore!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;339259 said:


> Where the heck did you see that??? Last I heard (which I just got home from the bar...had my last two finals this afternoon) we weren't supposed to get squat. Now I might have to plow during my break???? Dang it.
> 
> Buck


Not sure if it is going to make it to your area?

The weather guessers have been flip-floping on it.
It has slowed down which means more higher snow fall amounts. 
When will it get here-- Fri night........
We also have a High(cold front) coming down out of Canada, a clipper?
The clipper could give us a couple of inches of snow also.

Some of the weather services forget about the influence the Great Lakes has on storms!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You better hope not, you might have to get out of the truck and shovel.   

Still remember where all your plow stakes are?  

Stay safe if you do get some. Snow, that is.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;339397 said:


> You better hope not, you might have to get out of the truck and shovel.
> 
> Still remember where all your plow stakes are?
> 
> Stay safe if you do get some. Snow, that is.


Yea, I'm not looking forward to getting out of the truck..loL..

Found the plow, shovels and snowblower. I remember how the plow works, but what do you do with the shovel again??

Stakes, I could not decide if I should include them in the bid or to bill for them separately??
So, the bundle of stakes are still in storage. :waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;339404 said:


> Yea, I'm not looking forward to getting out of the truck..loL..
> 
> Found the plow, shovels and snowblower. I remember how the plow works, but what do you do with the shovel again??
> 
> *Stakes, I could not decide if I should include them in the bid or to bill for them separately??*
> So, the bundle of stakes are still in storage. :waving:


Dave Dahl on channel 5 says 3- 6" for the cities.

I've been watching Intellicast and the NWS every hour, on the hour (my wife HATES it when it looks like a snow storm coming). Anyways, earlier today, WCCO was saying maybe 1-2".

Now it's looking like the storm is topping out at southern MN, and the snow that's still out around Denver / west. Nebraska might be breaking up a bit.

Now they're saying 1" Thursday night for us, with periods of snow all day Friday into Friday evening.

Figures, I'll be dog tired for Christmas, and have to put up with all the yahoo's on Friday evening, getting together for a night on the town when everyone's back home.... Can't it wait until Sunday, so nothing's open Monday???


----------



## bryanj23

So...How 'bout that Texas snow?!!    :angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Wyoming area got 3". Forest Lake, more about 2". Lino Lakes about 1" of thick slush.

North Branch came in about 2ish" at the most.

Just got back from being up since 6 am yesterday. 

Gotta wait until checkout now at the 2 motels I do, guess I get to sleep for 2-3 hours....


----------



## SnoFarmer

The storm stopped short of us. We got some freezing rain and a 1/2 inch of snow just enough to go out and salt a couple of lots and thats it.

Next chance for snow is Sunday night???


----------



## Italiano67

All rain here and warm today. Supposed to turn tonight and maybe get an inch. I dont think it will accumulate with the soaking we have had here. Pretty empty pockets so far this year. At least the Pack won last night.


----------



## TenOfClubs

Im on the US/Can border, above Minnesota, all we have is rain/drizzle.

where's the snow???:realmad:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Anthony Orlando;340695 said:


> All rain here and warm today. Supposed to turn tonight and maybe get an inch. I dont think it will accumulate with the soaking we have had here. Pretty empty pockets so far this year. At least the Pack won last night.


31 deg for a high today with fog. The temp is going to fall sat night. the next chance for us looks like sunday night. Marry Christmass!

Good thing the Pack won.

Most collage teams could also

The ViQueens did not deserve a chance at the wild-card position and end up in the super bowl


----------



## Italiano67

Packers really did not either but we will take it.


----------



## Up North

yeah no kidding. Both teams suck this year that's for sure. Oh well, wait till next year!!!! LOL! 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

It looks like if it gets cold enough the Dakotas and Mn could be getting some snow.

N.W.S.
THE WINTER STORM WATCH CONTINUES THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT. THE
FREEZING RAIN WILL TRANSITION TO SNOW SUNDAY MORNING...ALTHOUGH
THE TIMING IS STILL UNCERTAIN. SNOW IS THEN LIKELY ACROSS THE
NORTHLAND SUNDAY AND SUNDAY NIGHT...ENDING FROM WEST TO EAST ON
MONDAY. STORM TOTALS OF GENERALLY 4 TO 6 INCHES CAN BE
EXPECTED...WITH SOME LOCATIONS SEEING UP TO 8 INCHES WHERE THE
HEAVIER SNOW BANDS DEVELOP.


----------



## scuba875

I talked to my godfather the other day who lives in Minocqua Wisconsin and he said they just got their first real snow last Saturday about 7".


----------



## Northland

Had our 2nd plowable even here in Fargo yesturday... bout 2" of heavy wet stuff...


----------



## Minimatt3535

Im sure everyone in minnesota is out in there trucks right now but its 30 out right now and we have about 4-5 inchs of fresh wet snow. looks like we will have around 8 when this is all over!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Minimatt3535;345094 said:


> Im sure everyone in minnesota is out in there trucks right now but its 30 out right now and we have about 4-5 inchs of fresh wet snow. looks like we will have around 8 when this is all over!


I was just out around the Forest Lake area, less that 1/2". Drove down to Lino Lakes, about 20 miles north of Minneapolis, about 1".

It's looking like it's going to quit here within an hour or so, so I'll be border line if I'll have to get the truck out tomorrow, since most of my accounts are closed.

They're talking 38 and sunny for weather, and since it's so wet, and warm to begin with, might just see if it'll melt off.

I could still see the parking lot lines on most of the accounts.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It was all rain down by the Lake (superior) today but over the hill and away from the lake there is about 1 1/2 - 2 inches of snow.
It looks like it will be done snowing here by 10pm.
I think I'll sneak out then and plow a couple of accounts tonight before all the drunks get out of the bars. 

Happy New Year


----------



## Northland

Just got finished with our third event... Bout 1" of sugar on top of 1.5" of rain that froze to ice....  Oh well... They all get billed...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good luck and you lucky dogs, at least some of you other than CO are seeing white.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Good thing it was a national holiday today.

2/3's of my properties weren't open today.fi

That's a good thing, since about 2 am, my new 2006 Dodge Ram diesel decided to dump all the coolant.

Guess the thermostat stuck or something.

Limped it home (about 3 miles) and grabbed my other Dodge, plowed until 6 am, then decided that was enough for a while.

Got back up at 9, filled the radiator back up and no leaks??!!?!? Bunch of crap.

Anyways, went back out plowing at about 10 am this morning, just finished up at 6 tonight. 

It was 35 this afternoon where I was working, and we'd only had 1.5" tops most places, so the last 2 banks I did, there wasn't much there, but I figured I'd make it look like work was performed anyways.


----------



## Italiano67

Havent done anything here for a while. It is going to be another subpar year for income. Once the calendar days are crossed off you can not make them up with a few snow storms.Remember these days when it comes time to bid jobs. Dont bid them cheap because you never know how many times you will get to do them.


----------



## SLLNorth

New Year's eve 10 in. by us in Waconia. West suburbs got most of it. Wet and heavy, but we will take it! Clean-ups went into Mon. afternoon.


----------



## Up North

we just ended up with about 3/4 inch of rain. What a mess, puddles all over the place here, now of course everything's froze up. Have to pry my snowmobile out of a big frozen puddle, actually I may as well let it sit there till spring since we don't get snow anymore.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;345793 said:


> we just ended up with about 3/4 inch of rain. What a mess, puddles all over the place here, now of course everything's froze up. Have to pry my snowmobile out of a big frozen puddle, actually I may as well let it sit there till spring since we don't get snow anymore.
> 
> Buck


Buck - you been up to get your (2) walleyes yet?


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;345796 said:


> Buck - you been up to get your (2) walleyes yet?


Yep, went yesterday. Took 45 minutes and I was done, my buddy took 2 hours...he wouldn't keep any of the fish I caught for him. Been hearing about some crappies finally being caught, many of them 15 inchers. I think we'll finally see the first 16" this season.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;345850 said:


> Yep, went yesterday. Took 45 minutes and I was done, my buddy took 2 hours...he wouldn't keep any of the fish I caught for him. Been hearing about some crappies finally being caught, many of them 15 inchers. I think we'll finally see the first 16" this season.
> 
> Buck


Drat. I've been so swamped in some remodeling projects we're finally doing in the house, I'm about a month behind on my firewood for next year.

If I'm lucky, I'll get all this stuff taken care of soon, get the wood caught up, then hopefully I can make a run up there, maybe March????

Oh well, never even pulled the portable out of the shed last year.....


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;345865 said:


> Drat. I've been so swamped in some remodeling projects we're finally doing in the house, I'm about a month behind on my firewood for next year.
> 
> If I'm lucky, I'll get all this stuff taken care of soon, get the wood caught up, then hopefully I can make a run up there, maybe March????
> 
> Oh well, never even pulled the portable out of the shed last year.....


Well let me know when you plan on heading up this way and we can meet at Rogers or whatever, if you want.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

508 AM CST SUN JAN 7 2007

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SNOW ACCUMULATION OF UP TO 2 INCHES IS EXPECTED ACROSS MUCH OF
NORTHERN MINNESOTA TODAY...WHILE SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 1 INCH OR
LESS IS EXPECTED ACROSS NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SKYWARN SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED TODAY OR TONIGHT.


We have recived about 1inch of snow from this clipper so far we will be lucky to see 2 .... 
I might set the alarm just in case


----------



## SnoFarmer

453 Am Cst Wed Jan 10 2007

This Hazardous Weather Outlook Is For Northeast Minnesota...
Northwest Wisconsin And Western Lake Superior.

.day One...today And Tonight

Gusty Winds Will Create Hazardous Conditions For Small Craft On
Lake Superior. See The Latest Nearshore Marine Forecast For Details.

.days Two Through Seven...thursday Through Tuesday

Gusty Winds Will Continue On Lake Superior Where A Small Craft
Advisory Remains In Effect Through Thursday Morning. One To Three
Inches Of Snow Is Possible Along The Higher Terrain Of The South
Shore Of Lake Superior Friday Through Friday Night.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's snowing!!!!

Almost 2 inches of snow is on the ground the wind is starting to blow and the plow still sets in the yard.xysport lol

Looks like I'll get to use my new shovel after all


----------



## 4x4Farmer

no snow here, its -13 right now, with a windchill of -37, now thats friggin cold!!!!!


----------



## Superior L & L

4x4Farmer;351218 said:


> no snow here, its -13 right now, with a windchill of -37, now thats friggin cold!!!!![/QUOT
> 
> WOW now thats cold. Probably to cold for Big snow


----------



## 4x4Farmer

ya, it wont snow when its that cold out! Theres no snow in the forcast here for the next 7 days! Although we are slowly warming up, Its like 5 degrees right now, but its suppose to be back in the teens by this Thur. Well, nothing to do when its this cold, but drink, so bottoms up!


----------



## SnoFarmer

I here after this cold air makes the trip across the lake that Ashland, Ironwood MI and parts of the UP are going to get lake effect snow out of this.


----------



## SLLNorth

Forcast calling for sow tonight into tommorow am. Hope everyone gets a little.purplebou


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got home from the casino last night at 4 am and clicked on the weather.... glad I was actually out that late. 

TRIED to stay up all night, but slept for 2 hours from 6-8 this morning.

Got another little (not important) project to work on, on my dad's plow truck (backup lights), then I'll be heading to bed around 3-4ish this afternoon.

Right now, where I'm at, 2-4" with the advisory, 3-7" just south of me.

Either we'll end up with 1/2", or 10", seems like that's the way it usually goes.


----------



## SLLNorth

Forcasts say 3-7 down here in the cities. We will see what really falls. Looks like a 2 am start time for us.


----------



## SnoFarmer

There giving us a 50% chance for snow. It looks like it will just stay to the south of us.


----------



## BDB

As of 10 min ago there is 5" in my driveway. Light fluffy stuff.


----------



## Dogbonz

5 inches!!!,,,, Get to plowing man,,, Jeesh Make that money while you can,,, I'm Off to bed my self with a 4 am wake up call. supposed to get winter mix 1 to 3 inches by morning and snow showers most of the morning Monday! Time to make some Cash with that new spreader I got's. payup To bad all my Res are at a 4 inch trigger. =( dont know if we'll get that or not. The weather channel radar has me in the snow , but as I look out the window THERES NO SNOW!!!!!


----------



## SLLNorth

2am and just 2-3in here in the twin cities. Headed out for a quick route.payup


----------



## SLLNorth

Turned out to be 3-5. Light and fluffy, the routes went fast. Money in the bank, hope everyone else gets some soon.


----------



## nickPSD

We got about 8" of snow in Sioux Falls, pretty light and fluffy snow, lets keep the snow coming purplebou


----------



## SnoFarmer

The loco weather guesser is predicting -20to -30 for our area this weekend with out the wind chill. So, bundle up kids,
it's going to be a chilly couple of days..

winter servivel tip # 2673524.

No matter what anyone tells you,
*DO NOT* lick the frost off of a steal post. .........


----------



## RJ lindblom

SnoFarmer;363234 said:


> The loco weather guesser is predicting -20to -30 for our area this weekend with out the wind chill. So, bundle up kids,
> it's going to be a chilly couple of days..


Its susposed to be bitter cold here too. Keep getting little dustings  


> winter servivel tip # 2673524.
> 
> No matter what anyone tells you,
> *DO NOT* lick the frost off of a steal post. .........


ROFLMAO.


----------



## SnoFarmer

RJ lindblom;363598 said:


> Its susposed to be bitter cold here too. Keep getting little dustings
> .


Yea, were getting s few small dusting's also lake effect Furies. We'll be lucky if it adds up to an inch.

Woke up to -18 this morning the cold air is on it's way......


----------



## Northland

Well I was out last night clearing out drifts that had been blown in on just about all my accounts. Its strange...but the snow piles keep getting bigger.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hey, Northland how hard is the wind blowing?

There telling us it's going to get windy this weekend.
wind chills in the -25 to -30's....


You have enought snow for drifts??


----------



## Northland

Was rather calm today... Just butt a$$ cold.... Got my new backup rig in my garage, putting a brand spankin used engine in it and hookin up my old Western to it. Had to park my primary and the G/f's car outside for the night. Pickup started hard.... G/f's Saturn took a little more coaxing to get it to start.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Be carefull taking a wizz while out side... 
Wind Chill Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
948 PM CST SAT FEB 3 2007

...BITTER COLD HAS BECOME ESTABLISHED ACROSS THE NORTHLAND...

.A SERIES OF HIGH PRESSURE SYSTEMS FROM CENTRAL SIBERIA ARE
CROSSING THE NORTH POLE AND THEN MOVING STRAIGHT SOUTH INTO THE
DAKOTAS. THE HIGHS WILL CONTINUE TO BRING ARCTIC AIR INTO
NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN. WIND CHILLS WILL
BECOME AS LOW AS 65 BELOW NEAR THE CANADIAN BORDER AND APPROACH
40 BELOW ACROSS NORTHWEST WISCONSIN TONIGHT AND SUNDAY NIGHT...
WITH DANGEROUS LIFE-THREATENING VALUES CONTINUING SUNDAY INTO
MONDAY MORNING AS WELL.


BBRrrrrrrrrr


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Yup, still cold here! -20 right now. Hey Northland, I think this last week was the best week of weather we have had all winter. We where out on sunday night and pushed that inch and a half of fluff we got, and then we where out on monday night cleaning up all the drifts, and then agian on thursday night cleaning up agian. We acualy had to hual some snow out of a couple of downtown lots, lol dident think I'd see the day this winter.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Winter.....-26 this morring... with out the wind chill.


How are the rest of you doing?


Wind Chill Warning
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
359 AM CST MON FEB 5 2007

MNZ011-012-019>021-037-051800-
/O.CON.KDLH.WC.W.0002.000000T0000Z-070205T1800Z/
NORTHERN ST. LOUIS-NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS-
SOUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-SOUTHERN COOK/LAKESHORE-
CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-
359 AM CST MON FEB 5 2007

...WIND CHILL WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON CST TODAY...

A WIND CHILL WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL NOON CST TODAY.

DANGEROUS WIND CHILL TEMPERATURES OF 35 TO 50 BELOW ZERO WILL
CONTINUE THIS MORNING ACROSS THE ARROWHEAD REGION AND THE TWINS
PORTS AREA...INCLUDING GRAND MARAIS...ELY...HIBBING...AND DULUTH.
FROSTBITE CAN OCCUR ON EXPOSED SKIN IN 10 MINUTES WITH WIND CHILLS
THIS LOW. IF YOU MUST GO OUT THIS MORNING...COVER AS MUCH EXPOSED
SKIN AS POSSIBLE. MAKE SURE OTHERS ARE AWARE OF WHERE YOU ARE
GOING AND WHEN YOU EXPECT TO ARRIVE AT YOUR DESTINATION. ALSO
REMEMBER TO KEEP PETS INDOORS IN A SAFE SHELTER.

A WIND CHILL WARNING MEANS THE COMBINATION OF VERY COLD AIR AND
WIND WILL CREATE DANGEROUSLY LOW WIND CHILL VALUES. THIS COULD
RESULT IN FROST BITE AND LEAD TO HYPOTHERMIA IF PRECAUTIONS ARE
NOT TAKEN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

At 9 am this morning, -15, checking Wuderground, looks like we were down to about -22 at 7:30 this morning......

Warming up fast I guess. At this rate we should be at 0 by tomorrow at 10 am


----------



## 4x4Farmer

ya, we where at -25 this morning, thats without windchill. I think it got to -5 today though, so it dident feel to bad. There saying we could see 1-2 inches tonight, but I'll belive it when I see it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I forgot what cold was until this morning and it wasn't even bad compared to you guys. Thank God for Lake Michigan.

It was -13 by my shop this moring, wind chills about -20 to -25. Coldest sustained temps we've seen in a long time. Last couple years we've only hit about 0 or a little below for an hour or two. 

Pretty bad when it was +8 and I was thinking "This is pretty warm"  

I love global warming.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;365914 said:


> I forgot what cold was :
> 
> I love global warming.


 
Todays high temp -8, it warmed right up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I was thinking of you when I heard Paul Harvey announce -42 in Embarass, MN. Figured it was cold by you too. 

I was tempted to break out the long undies when I was trying to get one truck with a corroded solenoid started. Between that and the circuit being tripped for the block heaters on that and another truck, they weren't happy about starting yesterday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Embarrass MN, is always embarrassingly cold... 

One truck sat for 3 days unplugged out side!!
It took two pushes of the button on the remote starter, but she started right up...
The others are plugged in to working circuit.xysport 

So? how many trucks can you put on one circuit?

long-undies...Don't leave home without them. 

They said we might get above 0 today.. WWooo Hooo, Heat Wave!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;366163 said:


> So? how many trucks can you put on one circuit?


As many as you want, as long as the circuit's tripped. :crying:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;366189 said:


> As many as you want, as long as the circuit's tripped. :crying:


Hey, look there are still some open otulets! we can plug in a few more...lol

So, Who thinks we will get enough snow to plow, out of the storm that is headed our way?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;376059 said:


> Hey, look there are still some open otulets! we can plug in a few more...lol
> 
> So, Who thinks we will get enough snow to plow, out of the storm that is headed our way?


News this morning.... 3-6" fri into saturday, a lull, then heavier amounts sat night through sunday night.....

We'll either get 18", or 1/2", that's my prediction....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Last night they called for 4 to 8" inches for us when all is said and done.

But they also said they will not be sure how much we will get until Fri night.

18" or 1/2", lol, This year it's been a trace to 1" for us.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up Date.
Looks like winter is on it's way.


THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

A SNOW BLOWING SNOW ADVISORY IS IN EFFECT FOR IRON COUNTY IN
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN THROUGH 10 AM. LOCATIONS ALONG AND NORTH OF
HIGHWAY 2 ALONG THE SNOWBELT REGION CAN EXPECT NORTHWEST WINDS OF
20 TO 30 MPH WITH GUSTS NEAR 40 MPH...WITH ANOTHER INCH OR TWO OF
SNOWFALL IN NORTHERN IRON COUNTY FROM 6 AM THROUGH 10 AM. VISIBILITIES
WILL OCCASIONALLY DROP TO A HALF MILE IN THE SNOW AND BLOWING
SNOW.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

A STRONG WINTER STORM WILL START TO AFFECT THE REGION FRIDAY...AND
LAST THROUGH THE WEEKEND. LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP
FRIDAY...BUT MOST ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE LIGHT DURING THE DAY. SNOW
WILL INCREASE IN INTENSITY FRIDAY NIGHT...AND CONTINUE INTO
SUNDAY. SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL WILL BE POSSIBLE FROM THIS
STORM...AND THE HEAVIEST AMOUNTS WILL FALL ALONG AND EAST OF A
LAKE MILLE LACS TO DULUTH LINE INCLUDING NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.
AREAS NORTH AND WEST OF THIS LINE WILL STILL SEE SEVERAL INCHES
OF SNOW BY THE TIME THE STORM MOVES OFF SUNDAY NIGHT. NORTHWEST
WISCONSIN WILL HAVE THE BEST CHANCE AT SEEING HEAVY SNOW...AND
ACCUMULATIONS MAY BE GREATER THAN 8 INCHES.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...WILL BE STRONG WINDS...ESPECIALLY ALONG
THE LAKE SUPERIOR SHORELINE. GALE FORCE WINDS WILL BE POSSIBLE
OVER WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## UglyTruck

Cool beans Snowfarmer.....high winds mean that when you are done plowing you can head for the lake and go windsurfing!  xysport  xysport


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;366163 said:


> So? how many trucks can you put on one circuit?


Those electric trucks are fabulous aren't they? 



SnoFarmer;376117 said:


> Up Date.
> Looks like winter is on it's way.


Dang...I'm actually going to have to plow this season. Better lube up the mighty 1/2 ton...looks like she's going get a work out.:realmad:

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

UglyTruck;376338 said:


> Cool beans Snowfarmer.....high winds mean that when you are done plowing you can head for the lake and go windsurfing!


LOL,
It's been so cold the last month Lake superior is frozen from Two Harbors MN across to Bayfield/Apostle Islands WI.
It froze nice and smooth. 
The big thing to do around here is go skating on the big lake.

High winds = Drifting snow = payup



Up North;376434 said:


> Dang...I'm actually going to have to plow this season. Better lube up the mighty 1/2 ton...looks like she's going get a work out.
> Buck


I had to break mine loose from the ground. 
The plow looks like it has a beard of grass.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That's weird how one side of the lake varies from the other. I've never seen ice worthy of ice skating on Superior on the MI side, just the cool ice formations all jammed up. I snowmobiled on it a little trying to find a trail head and with all the open water from the streams and rivers decided it wasn't a very good idea so we just jumped into the woods until we hit a road, but never for skating. 

That's be cool to see and do.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I guess I nailed this one.... for my area at least....

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/showsigwx.p...al_place1=Stacy&product1=Winter+Storm+Warning

*"STORM TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS SHOULD RANGE FROM 9 TO 12 INCHES IN MOST
LOCATIONS...WITH AS MUCH AS 15 TO 18 INCHES POSSIBLE ALONG THE
INTERSTATE 35 CORRIDOR AND THE SAINT CROIX RIVER VALLEY.

*

Forest Lake pretty much lands along the I35 corridor and St. Croix River Valley.

All these people that have been complaining about paying too much on their contracts, they're going to make it all up in a hurry this weekend it looks like.....

Looks like once I get going, it'll be about 50 hours or so....

At least 1/2 of my accounts are closed on Sunday


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;376535 said:


> That's be cool to see and do.


Here is a short clip I found of folks skating on the lake last week.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;376562 said:


> I guess I nailed this one.... for my area at least....
> 
> *"STORM TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS SHOULD RANGE FROM 9 TO 12 INCHES IN MOST
> LOCATIONS...WITH AS MUCH AS 15 TO 18 INCHES POSSIBLE ALONG THE
> INTERSTATE 35 CORRIDOR AND THE SAINT CROIX RIVER VALLEY.
> *


*

Looks like the brunt will go just south of us and snow the most in LwnmwrMan's back yard.
There calling for 3" to 4" for Saturday.
Thats more then we have had all year...*


----------



## Wesley's Lawn

SNOWS COMMING :redbounce  payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's looking like a Blizzard Watch turning into a Winter Storm Warning for us Saturday night into Sunday. Yippee fricken skippee  :redbounce


----------



## rvincent

they are calling for 8-12in here in se wisconsin!!! maybe we can get one good push in before mowing starts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, new update from NWS is out for my area.... they dropped the amounts for tonight from 3-5" down to 2-4".

However, they increased the amounts for tomorrow during the day, when we are supposed to have a "lull" from 2-4" to 3-5".

The totals for new accumulation for Sat. night are posted now, with 6-10" of additional accumulation expected.

Plus, there's still a 90% rating for snow on Sunday, with no listings to accumulation totals there yet.

Guess I should have taken the target down from target practice???????????


----------



## Silentroo

My service is calling for 6-8 for the event. I would lay money on it as they have been with in 1/2 and inch so far this season.... However should be fun either way. Had one of my PM call me to tell me he was having a conference this weekend and wanted no flakes on the walks and nothing in the lot from noon on Friday til noon on Monday. He mentioned the $$$ did not matter just park the truck there and bill it!$$$$$!


----------



## Up North

saying 5-6 here for tonight through Sunday. We'll see, I'm not betting on anything until I see it!!!

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Silentroo;376849 said:


> My service is calling for 6-8 for the event. I would lay money on it as they have been with in 1/2 and inch so far this season.... However should be fun either way. Had one of my PM call me to tell me he was having a conference this weekend and wanted no flakes on the walks and nothing in the lot from noon on Friday til noon on Monday. He mentioned the $$$ did not matter just park the truck there and bill it!$$$$$!


Where are you at Silentroo???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Oh oh.... we've got issues.....

It's 2 am Sat. morning, woke up to get ready to plow the big storm of the century (biggest snowfall ever for February for the Twin Cities, all the news reports were saying).

That only means one thing....

That's right, there's no snow.

We've got about 1/10" of icey crap on the ground so far, that's it.

Set the alarm for 3 am, at least I can get another 45 minutes of sleep before I do this all over again........


----------



## RJ lindblom

Light rain starting to freeze. In Pierre


----------



## lawnsrusinc.

Well old news now for us in SE WI but we have 4-5" here on the ground now. I watched the National radar loop and it looks like we are in for some fun. Well at least i can use the 40 tons of salt we have still in our bin with out having to donate it again.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We got about 2" of snow over night. Yepeeee.. most of it blew out of the lots just leaving a few drifts along he sides.

The local weather guy is calling for 4" to 12" when all is said and done.


--------------------- the latest NWS---------------------
420 AM CST SAT FEB 24 2007

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE ENTIRE REGION TODAY AND TONIGHT...
AND THE SNOW MAY BE MIXED WITH SOME PATCHY FREEZING DRIZZLE AT
TIMES AS WELL. AROUND THE BRAINARD LAKES AREA...SOME THUNDER MAY
EVEN ACCOMPANY SOME HEAVY SNOW SHOWERS. GUSTY EAST WINDS ALSO
PRESENT A PROBLEM FOR TRAVELERS TODAY...WITH WINDS OF UP TO 30 MPH
CAUSING CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW. VISIBILITIES WILL BE
NEAR ZERO AT TIMES...ESPECIALLY IN OPEN AREAS.

THE HEAVIEST SNOW THROUGH TONIGHT WILL BE FROM THE BRAINARD LAKES
AREA INTO THE UPPER SAINT CROIX RIVER VALLEY. VARIOUS WINTER STORM
HEADLINES ARE IN EFFECT FOR THE NORTHLAND. SEE THE LATEST WINTER
WEATHER MESSAGE FOR MORE DETAILS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

THE STORM SYSTEM WILL CONTINUE TO AFFECT THE REGION INTO EARLY IN
THE WORK WEEK...BUT IT WILL GRADUALLY DIMINISH LATE IN THE WEEKEND
AND GENERALLY PRODUCE LIGHTER SNOW BY MONDAY. BLOWING SNOW WILL CONTINUE
TO BE A PROBLEM INTO SUNDAY...REDUCING VISIBILITIES TO LESS THAN A
QUARTER MILE DUE TO BLOWING SNOW. THE WEEKEND STORM SYSTEM WILL
RACK UP SOME IMPRESSIVE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS...WITH A FOOT OF SNOW
POSSIBLE FROM THE BRAINARD LAKES REGION...OVER TO THE SAINT CROIX
RIVER VALLEY. FURTHER NORTH AND EAST OF THIS AREA...PLOWABLE
SNOWFALL IS STILL POSSIBLE...WITH THE LEAST AMOUNT OF SNOW
EXPECTED IN THE TIP OF THE ARROWHEAD. JUST SOUTH AND WEST OF THE
ARROWHEAD... FROM INTERNATIONAL FALLS...TO GRAND RAPIDS...TO THE
TWIN PORTS...THERE COULD BE GENERALLY 4 TO 8 INCHES THIS WEEKEND.
TRAVEL WILL BE DIFFICULT ACROSS MUCH OF THE NORTHLAND OVER THE
WEEKEND. VARIOUS WINTER WEATHER HEADLINES ARE IN EFFECT FOR MUCH OF
THE REGION. SEE THE LATEST WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE FOR MORE
DETAILS.

WE WILL ALSO HAVE TO KEEP AN EYE ON ANOTHER POTENTIAL WINTER
STORM THAT COULD ARRIVE AS EARLY AS WEDNESDAY AND LAST INTO
FRIDAY. THIS SYSTEM COULD BRING HEAVY SNOW AND POSSIBLY SOME SLEET
OR FREEZING RAIN.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Left the house at 4 this morning, figuring there'd be nothing to do but salt some sidewalks.

Ended up plowing less than 1" of (sugar) on my accounts. I decided to plow them, because it was raining, yes raining, and I didn't want this all to get packed into 1/2" of solid ice.

By the time I was finishing my accounts, the other plows were out in full swing, but it's 11 am now, and there's cars everywhere.

Just checked the NWS, and they're still calling for 5-9 today, and another 7-11 tonight, I guess.

There's a HUGE blob of moisture just to the south, but it keeps raining / drizzle, rather than snowing.

We'll see.

Wife is waking me up at 3 this afternoon so I can go open the restaurants if need be.


----------



## dayexco

snow sucks, i'm ready for harleys and pontoons


----------



## Up North

we got about an inch here over night with a light coat of rain over the top of it, just enough to form a slight crust. I'm hoping for no snow, in fact I went as far as putting the plow on and parking the truck & plow in the shop. Nothing works better than being fully prepared and ready to rock n' roll to scare of any snowstorms...I think I'll sleep in tomorrow. LOL!!!!

Buck


----------



## RJ lindblom

Forecasting 4 to 8 inches here. Kinda a snowing here.


----------



## SLLNorth

Plent of snow coming for us! 2-3 on the ground so far. Looks good into Sun.xysport
Mpls. western suburbs


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;377070 said:


> we got about an inch here over night with a light coat of rain over the top of it, just enough to form a slight crust. I'm hoping for no snow, in fact I went as far as putting the plow on and parking the truck & plow in the shop. Nothing works better than being fully prepared and ready to rock n' roll to scare of any snowstorms...I think I'll sleep in tomorrow. LOL!!!!
> 
> Buck


 I was the same way with my truck, ready to go and parked in the shop.
Then I had to run to the store so I removed the plow as soon as I did It started to snow.:waving:


----------



## Grondo

*snow total*

im in s.e. mn just got 7 inches and 1 ince of ice. we are expected to get 20 plus tonight. no challege for my 2004 sterling


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;377161 said:


> I was the same way with my truck, ready to go and parked in the shop.
> Then I had to run to the store so I removed the plow as soon as I did It started to snow.:waving:


Hurry up!!!!! Put it back on!!!!!!! LOL!!

Buck


----------



## 4x4Farmer

How in the He!!, im so mad right now! They where talking 5-8 inches for us yesterday, then they knocked it down to 4-6 today and we dident get but an inch and tonight they are calling for 2-4. It finally started snowing decent here now. I just dont get it, they wernt even suppose to get snow to the west of us, and they got way more then we did today. You go 30 miles to the east into minn and they got hammered today too. Where in the winter storm warning, but this is just plain stupid. I want the 15" they are getting in central minn.:realmad: :realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

10;30 Sat. night....

Been out since 3 pm, got everything opened back up again, plowed some that I haven't been to yet.

They plowed up nice, so the banks that I've got, I'll do those tomorrow afternoon.

Getting about 3 hours of sleep, to head back out at 1;30.

Going to open up the cash machines at the bank, and I've got a Country Inn & Suites that would like to opened up around 5, then time to get all the other commercial props that are open tomorrow, then just keep plowing until everything is done again Monday morning.

Forecast is calling for 9-13" tonight, with another 3-5 Sunday.

We've got about 8-10" so far, and it's snowing not quite 1" / hour, but darn close.


----------



## lazyike

yea baby central min here, just got in from 7 hrs. of plowing going to take a cat nap and go back out. I was thinking I wouldnt get to plow this year.payup


----------



## Silentroo

Minneapolis,

We basically salted last night and kept stuff open today. Should be a fun night and more fun in the am.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ended up with about 11" of snow, which wasn't too bad.

The bad part was all of my sidewalks ended up with 18+" of snow on them, which REALLY made of a long night.

Last round of plowing was from 1:30 am Sunday morning until 9 am Monday morning.

The ol' Toro 3650 single stage doesn't llike those drifted in sidewalks. All I know is, I'm dang sure happy that I bought a new one again Thursday night......

Sounds like another 4-6" for the middle of the week. Hopefully not too much more than that, I don't have too much room left at some of my places to put it.


----------



## DJC

We got 14" and I'm ready for some sleep.


----------



## Up North

plowed from 4am Sunday morning till 7pm that night. Got 10-12 inches depending on where you were at. Getting ready for 6" or more again starting tomorrow on into Friday.

Buck


----------



## SLLNorth

Started Sat. Mid Day ended Monday AM. Ready for round two!!! 11in. here now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I don't know about you guys up north, what the forecast is calling for, but it's looking like another 12"+ Wed. - Friday.

I DO know that I've got a bank and 2 strip malls that if I get another 12" of snow, there's no more room to pile.

Guess I'll be lugging the tractor around this weekend moving snow piles, AFTER I get some sleep, hopefully by Saturday.

I've made some phone calls this time, got some guys lined up to do sidewalks this time....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

This one sounds interestiing????

I see for SnoFarmer, 30+" locally along the North Shore??

Blizzard conditions with whiteouts Thursday thru Thursday night.

Nothing like getting 1/2 a season's worth of snow in a week......  

Good luck to you all and be safe!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;378641 said:


> plowed from 4am Sunday morning till 7pm that night. Got 10-12 inches depending on where you were at. Getting ready for 6" or more again starting tomorrow on into Friday.
> 
> Buck


We got around 20" out of that last one.

Nothing like making up for lost time.
As soon as we got every thing done you just went back and started at the beginning. again and again.

Looks like you will get some more out of this storm also.



LwnmwrMan22;379092 said:


> This one sounds interestiing????
> 
> I see for SnoFarmer, 30+" locally along the North Shore??
> 
> Blizzard conditions with whiteouts Thursday thru Thursday night.
> 
> Nothing like getting 1/2 a season's worth of snow in a week......
> 
> Good luck to you all and be safe!!!


 You said it, before this last storm you could see the grass through the 2" of snow that was on the ground.

Now I need to get a bobcat and move some piles.
nope, nope, wait no time, it's going to dump again..lol

I just got done catching up on some sleep and the next storm should be here in a couple of Hrs.

When it snows it dumps.. I just love lake enhanced storms.payup

The latest nws forcast........

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
341 PM CST WED FEB 28 2007

...ANOTHER POWERFUL WINTER STORM WITH STRONG WINDS HEADED FOR THE
NORTHLAND...

.ANOTHER POWERFUL WINTER STORM IS EXPECTED TO BRING HEAVY SNOW
AND STRONG WINDS TO THE NORTHLAND TONIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY. THIS
STORM WILL LIKELY PARALYZE TRAVEL IN SPOTS DUE TO HEAVY SNOW AND
BLOWING SNOW...AS WELL AS BLIZZARD CONDITIONS NEAR LAKE SUPERIOR.
A STORM OF THIS MAGNITUDE HAS THE POTENTIAL TO CAUSE VERY
DANGEROUS OR IMPOSSIBLE DRIVING CONDITIONS. PLAN ACCORDINGLY. IN
YOUR HOME...MAKE SURE OUTSIDE VENTS ARE CLEAR OF SNOW SO THAT
THEY DO NOT BECOME COVERED FROM THE NEXT STORM.

..BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
6 PM CST FRIDAY...

A BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
6 PM CST FRIDAY.

A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL MIDNIGHT CST
TONIGHT. A BLIZZARD WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT
TONIGHT TO 6 PM CST FRIDAY.

SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL INCREASE IN COVERAGE LATE TONIGHT.
WINDS WILL BECOME STRONG OUT OF THE EAST AS WELL OVERNIGHT. STORM
TOTAL SNOWFALL BY FRIDAY AFTERNOON WILL RANGE FROM 15 TO 20
INCHES...WITH A FEW LOCATIONS RECEIVING AROUND 2 FEET.

WOW HOO I just love a good old fashion blizzard...


----------



## SnoFarmer

A map of predicted storm totals


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good luck and stay safe.


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;379475 said:


> A map of predicted storm totals


Greg where did you find that map? And good luck out there, sounds like last weekend was just a dusting for us compared to what this one's going to bring. This storm is the type that almost makes it an absolute must to have a V-plow, with the drifting that's gonna occur it's gonna be a beetch with the straight blade. Just have to make due I guess.

Buck


----------



## Minimatt3535

Good luck everyone! Looks like all the snow is finally coming, atleast in most places. Down in the cities its a slushy/rainy mess I just got in from clearing that and cant wait for the real snow that is supposed to come around 6 tonight. It's going to be a fun and end of the week!!


----------



## griffithtlc

We just got back in from clearing for round 1. There was 3-4 inches from last night/early morning here in Buffalo. Time to take a short snooze and wait for the heavy stuff to move in and go play some more.


----------



## onemancrew

It's 1:45 PM and I went to look at some of my driveways about 8-10 in as of now and more to come. The plows are off the roads now they might go back out later.


----------



## Up North

Finally got done with everything. We ended up with around 12-18" depending on the area, and some areas were real tough to tell due to the wind. Some places had a few inches and some places had 4-5ft drifts I had to tame. Was kind of fun, wish I'd had someone running a video camera when bustin' up those drifts...snow was flying all over and I had no idea where I was going...:redbounce  

I think Snofarmer got the worst of this storm. Duluth was hammered, then hammered some more. 30 plus inches, winds that were 30-40mph...hope Farmer's not buried somewhere.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just walked in the door after starting Wed. night 11 pm. In the last 59 hours, I've had 3 legit hours of sleep in a bed, from Thurs 5-8 pm. Other than that, 5 or 6 20 minute naps whenever the schedule would allow.

We were around 16-17 inches pretty much everywhere, except a couple of the houses the drifts were deeper, much like Buck.

Before this week, we'd had 5 plowing events, a total of no more than 8".

Since last Friday (8 days ago) we've had just short of 30", and all the accounts have been plowed The first storm, last weekend was 12-ish inches.

Nothing like getting 3/5 of your total average for the year, all in one week.....  

I'm almost too tired to sleep. We'll see what it's like after I eat this pizza.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;379522 said:


> Greg where did you find that map? And good luck out there, sounds like last weekend was just a dusting for us compared to what this one's going to bring. This storm is the type that almost makes it an absolute must to have a V-plow, with the drifting that's gonna occur it's gonna be a beetch with the straight blade. Just have to make due I guess.
> 
> Buck


Randy,
I've bee looking for that site. I don't remember the site where I got it:crying: 
I liked the map too. I'll keep looking.
The V plow was really nice to have some of those drifts were still a beetch



Up North;380476 said:


> Finally got done with everything. We ended up with around 12-18" depending on the area,
> 
> I think Snofarmer got the worst of this storm. Duluth was hammered, then hammered some more. 30 plus inches, winds that were 30-40mph...hope Farmer's not buried somewhere.
> 
> Buck


Good to see you were not left out of the fun! 
Isn't this stuff fun?

Well we made it through the storm only snapping an eye bolt for a spring.
I pulled out around 6 to 9 plow trucks. It's always a good idea to pull them out.
You never know when you will need a favor.

I was buried in a ditch worst stuck of the year!
I was plowing out a couple of Big Rigs that were taking refuge from the storm in one of my lots.
Them It happened stuck:yow!: 
Got out my new shovel and started to shovel.
Then I heard and felt the rattle of a Big Rig about a foot from my butt.
I turned around, The trucker smiles and offers to tow me out but he only could move 3 feet!

It was just enough to do the trick.

He smiles and says, no problem if you don't plow this lot we will be here until spring!

I just love this stuff..

I'm going out this after noon and busting open some drives.


----------



## Up North

Farmer, saw on the news last night where 60-70mph winds were coming off the big lake...showed pics of downtown, pretty dam wild. Glad you made it through okay, sure would've been funny if that Big Rig layed on the air horn though!! :yow!: :yow!: LMAO!

Buck


----------



## DJC

I am sick and tired of snow, We have got almost 2 feet in the past 3 days. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;380743 said:


> Farmer, saw on the news last night where 60-70mph winds were coming off the big lake...showed pics of downtown, pretty dam wild. Glad you made it through okay, sure would've been funny if that Big Rig layed on the air horn though!! :: : LMAO!
> 
> Buck


It was wild

I had to go over the Blatnik Bridge(called the High Bridge) and the Bong Bridge during the hight of the storm.
Glad I had around a 1k of weight in the back

I know, I know, we call one the High bridge and the other is the Bong, Everyone knows if you want to get high use the bong (bridge).
A little local humor

If he(the trucker) laid on the horn I probably would have peed my self 
It was so windy I barley heard him anyway..



DJC;380761 said:


> I am sick and tired of snow, We have got almost 2 feet in the past 3 days. I'm ready for spring.


lol, it will be here soon enough.

We didn't need 3/4 of our yearly snow in a week and a half.

How much do you have on the ground.


----------



## onemancrew

i don't remember the last time that i heard the state close all the highway around me. we had around 12-16 in and the highest wind guest i saw was 63 mph. i had a drift that was 7.5 ft tall i had to do it the old way snowblower and a shovel it took me 1.5 hrs and the person was very mad when i told her it was going to cost her $30.00.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good to hear everything went OK for you SF. I was wondering how you were making out. At least you didn't get buried.

I do have to ask though, you actually got out of your truck and shoveled? This might be grounds for dismissal from the LOPOA (whatever) club.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;381270 said:


> I do have to ask though, you actually got out of your truck and shoveled? This might be grounds for dismissal from the LOPOA (whatever) club.


I did grab the shovel and start to shovel. 
But a helpful trucker put and end to that crazy idea.

With the wind kicking up it looks like we will be pushing back some drifts and it
looks like we are going to get more snow Tuesday night.
When it snows it dumps........

How much snow did you guys get in MI?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Good to hear a trucker saved you from your insanity.

As for totals, do you want the predicted totals or actual totals?

Complete, stupid, incompetent morons predicted about an inch Friday. It was bright enough that it melted off the treated surfaces, untreated ended up with about 2", give or take. Forecast into Friday night\Saturday was 1-3". Got up at midnight, had about 2" and still snowing and blowing, hard. Got everybody coming in, one of my guys lives about 20 miles north and says I got about a foot. Uh Oh. About 3 AM it really started snowing. So we ended up with between 8-12" depending on location, just Friday night into Saturday. All lake effect. Officially we've had 11" in the first 4 days of March, but the NWS station is further away from the lake and doesn't sit where LE snow bands set up. 

They totally blew that one. At least it was the right way this time. Best thing was, they had a Snow\Blowing Snow Advisory Friday PM\Sat AM. Saturday morning they extend it and upgrade to Winter Storm Warning and we got zip, zero, nada. Other than some drifting.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A possible 1" to 3" for us tonight.

Did you guys get any snow in the Dakotas?

Rain for lower MI.....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;384093 said:


> A possible 1" to 3" for us tonight.
> 
> Did you guys get any snow in the Dakotas?
> 
> Rain for lower MI.....:waving:


   But really, I love ya, man.

It's officially back to the season of mud now. Yippee


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Less than 1/2" possible here, North Branch / Forest Lake area. 

However, after we had those back to back storms earlier, that's what they said for the Tuesday after, and not until 2 pm.

When I woke up Tuesday, it was already snowing, and by noon we had 1,5". Forecast changed to 2-3" possible, and kept snowing until 10 pm. Ended up with 4 more inches. Sooooo... with that said, it's another day of wait and see.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22, 
You got more snow sence the blizzard?
It's been sunny and warm here.
Every thing went south of us. I thought you guys got rain?


Mark, lol, love ya like a brother from a different mother 

I was almost ready to call it "mud season" too.
But it will have to Wait until next month.

What is up with the weather? 
We are finely in a winter pattern and it's almost spring?

I here El Nino is dying down and La Nina (sp) is starting cooling things down???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just the 4" the next Tuesday. Other than that, 45-50, with a high of 63 two days ago.

There's pretty much no snow left from that 30" here, unless you're in trees (like I am) or where the piles are. Anything that was in the sun is bare grass already.


----------



## Up North

got 4" throughout the day today. Looks clear out there now, so I'll probably head on out and get some cleared out.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;384303 said:


> got 4" throughout the day today. Looks clear out there now, so I'll probably head on out and get some cleared out.
> 
> Buck


 That thar is some right goood English! 

We got 4" this afternoon & evening. Looks to be starting to clear out there now(11:28pm), So I'll head on out and get some cleared out. 

What was the name of that school of higher learning that let you in again? :


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;384379 said:


> That thar is some right goood English!
> 
> We got 4" this afternoon & evening. Looks to be starting to clear out there now(11:28pm), So I'll head on out and get some cleared out.
> 
> What was the name of that school of higher learning that let you in again? :


thet's whit hapens win yer in a herry. Ready for spring now...

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;384384 said:


> thet's whit hapens win yer in a herry. Ready for spring now...
> 
> Buck


lol, urry up and get it push be foe it melt..

Spring? sure, why not.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

They just issued a winter storm watch for us here in ND, for Monday night, through, Tus. night, i dont know how to feel about this. I was ready to get in the field, but oh well. They are saying 4-9 inches. I hope there wrong and we dont get any of it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Here too,

Looks like we will make some payup after all.


THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.


THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW FOR PARTS OF THE FORECAST AREA
MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. THE BEST CHANCE TO SEE 6
INCHES OR MORE WOULD BE AROUND LAKE SUPERIOR...WITH STRONG NORTHEAST WINDS. THERE COULD ALSO BE SOME THUNDER IN THE SOUTHERN ZONES.

ADDITIONAL LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE ALONG THE SNOWBELT OF THE SOUTH
SHORE OF LAKE SUPERIOR TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;387698 said:


> Here too,
> 
> Looks like we will make some payup after all.
> 
> THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA...
> NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND WESTERN LAKE SUPERIOR.
> 
> THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR HEAVY SNOW FOR PARTS OF THE FORECAST AREA
> MONDAY NIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT. THE BEST CHANCE TO SEE 6
> INCHES OR MORE WOULD BE AROUND LAKE SUPERIOR...WITH STRONG NORTHEAST WINDS. THERE COULD ALSO BE SOME THUNDER IN THE SOUTHERN ZONES.
> 
> ADDITIONAL LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE ALONG THE SNOWBELT OF THE SOUTH
> SHORE OF LAKE SUPERIOR TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY.


You're going to have to hope that it comes down fast and hard.

I think the blacktop is pretty warm now, and if it just comes down slowly, especially during the day Tuesday, that most will melt on the tar.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;387702 said:


> You're going to have to hope that it comes down fast and hard.
> 
> I think the blacktop is pretty warm now, and if it just comes down slowly, especially during the day Tuesday, that most will melt on the tar.


You could be right?
Forested high temp for Monday is 36, Tuesdays high 28 and the low of 12.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;387704 said:


> You could be right?
> Forested high temp for Monday is 36, Tuesdays high 28 and the low of 12.


Holy cow... forecasted high here is 53 on Monday, LOW of 35, then a high of 39 Tuesday.

Guess we're on the warm side of the storm....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LwnmwrMan22;387702 said:


> You're going to have to hope that it comes down fast and hard.
> 
> I think the blacktop is pretty warm now, and if it just comes down slowly, especially during the day Tuesday, that most will melt on the tar.


Assuming the thunder snow part is accurate, I don't think accumulation will be a problem. Good luck if you do get some.

Snow that is.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mark Oomkes;387751 said:


> Assuming the thunder snow part is accurate, I don't think accumulation will be a problem. Good luck if you do get some.
> 
> Snow that is.


Yeppers..... we had a late season storm like that last year. It looked like a squall line of thunderstorms moving through before it got to us. Once it hit us, it was just like someone was putting a blanket over your head in bed when you were small.

I couldn't believe it. 4" in 1 hour and then it was done.

Anyways, yep, if it hits like that, it doesn't matter if the blacktop is 80 degrees.....

Also, I was going off of my temps here when I said that. Our low Monday night is still supposed to be above freezing. I didn't look farther north where there low is supposed to be around 15 degrees. That'll help with the snow as well.


----------



## SLLNorth

Chances are looking better for the metro area, they have shifted the advisory south. At this point we have plows on just in case. We were gearing up for summer service, but we may have to hold off on that for a week. good luck to everyone that may have to make a late season plow.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

same here, they slid the storm warning to the south of us, but where still in a snow advisory, theres saying 2-4 inches tonight, so we'll see what happens. We went and fueled things up tonight, and made sure everything started, wich they dident! Backhoe has a short in one of the batterys I think. Anyway, I hope we dont get it, but where ready if we do.


----------



## SnoFarmer

SNOW!

It started at 5am, As of 8am we have 21/2 on the ground even on the pavement.
There calling for 4-8 inches today.

It still looks like the brunt of the storm will go just to the south of us.

By the lake(downtown) they got a 1/2 to an 1inch of slush. but on top and over the hill it's dumping.(where I'm at)

Note to self, get more accounts over the hill for next year.


----------



## Northland

Been awhile....but Im back...

I went out at 0530 this morning and opened all my commercial accounts. Gonna go out in a few minutes and open my Resi's. Probably hafta hit them all tomorrow morning again. Not too shabby.... A little 2 trip storm the first week of April. I put the backup rig in storage a few weeks ago...Damn glad I didnt put the main plow rig away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

So far about 70% of the grass is white here, 5 miles south, not even that, just a heavy drizzle......

Wet pavement... hopefully it stays that way, I'm ready for lawn work....

Besides, I just sent out the plowing payments for April, it'd be nice to get 1 more month of money without actually having to work for it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well that slush turned in to 10 -11 inches of snow today 
and were expecting another 3-5 over night with increasing winds.

Time to eat and go back out.
You have to just love that lake effect snow.payup


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Holy crap, that's a lot of snow and it's cold up by you, SF. 

Keep the shiny side up.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;388003 said:


> Holy crap, that's a lot of snow and it's cold up by you, SF.
> 
> Keep the shiny side up.


 It feels like a February snow storm, What happened to the April showers

We got 12-14 inches total, now the winds are picking up, 6 to 15 mph=drifting.


----------



## iceyman

u can have some of this torrential rain were getting in jersey.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Hey Northland, how much snow did we get? Im guessing about 6 inches maybe. I was up at 4am on Tues morning and there was nothing, then got up at 5 and there was like 2 inches on the ground, so we started at 5:30 yesterday morning, and finished at 5:30 this morning. It was a pretty good 24 hour push.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The local weather guesser is calling for 2-6 inches on Tuesday-Wednesday, 

Once again March & April have been the big snow months.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;388718 said:


> The local weather guesser is calling for 2-6 inches on Tuesday-Wednesday,
> 
> Once again March & April have been the big snow months.


Yeah, even here by the cities, the ground temps are so low after the highs in the 20's to low 30's, and night time lows in the single digits a couple of times last week that I'm sure we'll be plowing here as well.

Bunch of crap if you ask me.... looks like a May 1 start to the mowing, hopefully.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
MON APR 9 2007

...HEAVY WET SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS HEADED TOWARD MUCH OF THE
NORTHLAND...

.A LATE SEASON WINTER STORM WILL LIKELY BRING SIGNIFICANT WET SNOW
ACCUMULATIONS TO MUCH OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST
WISCONSIN TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH WEDNESDAY. STRONG WINDS WILL
ALSO ACCOMPANY THIS STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM AS IT LIFTS THROUGH
THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES REGION. THE COMBINATION OF HEAVY SNOW AND
WIND WILL MAKE LIKELY MAKE TRAVEL DANGEROUS BY TUESDAY EVENING
AND OVERNIGHT ACROSS THE NORTHLAND. PLAN ACCORDINGLY.



...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DULUTH HAS ISSUED A WINTER STORM
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM TUESDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
WEDNESDAY EVENING.

LIGHT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN TUESDAY AFTERNOON...AND BECOME
MORE WIDESPREAD AND LOCALLY HEAVY TUESDAY NIGHT THROUGH
WEDNESDAY ACROSS MUCH OF NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST
WISCONSIN. TOTAL WET SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 OR MORE INCHES ARE
POSSIBLE. THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED ON THE HIGHER TERRAIN
OF THE NORTH SHORE THROUGH THE TWIN PORTS...AND ALONG THE
INTERSTATE 35 CORRIDOR THROUGH PINE COUNTY.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...STRONG EAST TO NORTHEAST WINDS FROM
20 TO 35 MPH ARE ALSO EXPECTED...WITH THE STRONGEST WINDS
AFFECTING LOCALES NEAR LAKE SUPERIOR. THE STRONG WINDS WILL
LIKELY RESULT IN CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW...WITH
REDUCED VISIBILITIES. TRAVEL MAY BECOME VERY DIFFICULT OR
IMPOSSIBLE BY TUESDAY EVENING AND OVERNIGHT. PLAN ACCORDINGLY.

.. The winter that would not end........


----------



## dodgeguy99

ya we are supposed to get a couple inches here in chaska. i really hope we do i just dont get it why some guys are hating the snow. i really want to use my plow once more before i put it away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dodgeguy99;388801 said:


> ya we are supposed to get a couple inches here in chaska. i really hope we do i just dont get it why some guys are hating the snow. i really want to use my plow once more before i put it away.


We're hating the snow, because once we plow banks back on the grass, it'll be another 2 weeks before that snow is melted and the ground is firmed up again.

Let's just get back to yard work, dirt work, whatever the summer jobs we all have, which is a much more stable, steady income, rather than just one more snowfall. You can use your plow again next fall.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We're right on the border of snow or rain\snow mix. Still have a little salt, and don't want to order any more. But now they're talking rain changing to snow and Sunday too.  :realmad: 

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

OK, this is getting old, when we want the snow we cant get it, and now that its spring and we dont want it, we get it. There calling for up to 6 inches for here today. We got 6 inches last tuesday also. So much for going to sioux falls today, guess I'll just sit around and wait for the snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Old-man-winter is starting to flex his muscles.

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
305 AM CDT FRI SEP 14 2007

..FREEZE WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 AM CDT
SATURDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DULUTH HAS ISSUED A FREEZE
WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 AM CDT
SATURDAY.

NEAR AND BELOW FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS MOST OF
NORTHEASTERN MINNESOTA AND NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN LATE TONIGHT AND
EARLY SATURDAY MORNING...DUE CLEARING SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS AS POLAR
HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS OVER THE UPPER MIDWEST.

A FREEZE WARNING MEANS SUB-FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE IMMINENT OR
HIGHLY LIKELY. THESE CONDITIONS WILL DAMAGE OR KILL CROPS AND
MOST OTHER VEGETATION.


----------



## WSR

Excellent. Nothing like a road trip through freezing rain.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Heading North this weekend?

It looks like tonight and tomarrow morning will be the worst of it, then warming up into the upper 60's for the weekend.

Just a teaser at best

I just saw a couple of flakes mixed with some drizzle.


----------



## dakotasrock

hey, its a start. Its only sept and we are already getting down to freezing. Last year we couldnt do that till Dec 31st!!! (well i might be exagerating, but u get my point)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;403735 said:


> I just saw a couple of flakes mixed with some drizzle.


Yeah, then you got past the mirror.


----------



## SnoFarmer

xysport xysport xysport  .................................


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;403686 said:


> Old-man-winter is starting to flex his muscles.
> 
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
> 305 AM CDT FRI SEP 14 2007
> 
> ..FREEZE WARNING IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 AM CDT
> SATURDAY...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DULUTH HAS ISSUED A FREEZE
> WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO 9 AM CDT
> SATURDAY.
> 
> NEAR AND BELOW FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE EXPECTED ACROSS MOST OF
> NORTHEASTERN MINNESOTA AND NORTHWESTERN WISCONSIN LATE TONIGHT AND
> EARLY SATURDAY MORNING...DUE CLEARING SKIES AND LIGHT WINDS AS POLAR
> HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS OVER THE UPPER MIDWEST.
> 
> A FREEZE WARNING MEANS SUB-FREEZING TEMPERATURES ARE IMMINENT OR
> HIGHLY LIKELY. THESE CONDITIONS WILL DAMAGE OR KILL CROPS AND
> MOST OTHER VEGETATION.


We had a good freeze the other night, got down to 30 degrees. Old man winter is knocking at the door, actually I think he's pounding!

Buck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had frost on my roof this morning. Was very surprised, wasn't supposed to get anywhere's close to that cold last night--at least this far south. And we're about a month out from our average first frost.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It got down to the upper 20's last night, felt good 
This was our second freeze of the season.

This is just a teasexysport , it going to be almost 68 -70 today.

I bet the leaves will be off the trees in no time this year.
They started to change colors over 2 weeks ago.

The plows are still where I left them.


----------



## dakotasrock

Frost in the cities this morning too.


----------



## dakotasrock

They also said Brainerd saw flurries.


----------



## Bossman 92

I think it was 36 here this morning!!! Won't be long now

Bossman


----------



## dakotasrock

back to 90 today... so much for fall


----------



## SnoFarmer

I know 81 

and it's the first day of fall....lol


----------



## bike5200

I got in the pool on Saturday 9/22 the water was 78 degrees and today it is 97 degrees, this weather is crazy. Some fall cool weather would be nice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's starting to cool of nicely. We have lows in the lower 30's and day time high temps in the upper 40's.

Must of the leaves are on the ground,
It will not be long now.


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;413607 said:


> It's starting to cool of nicely. We have lows in the lower 30's and day time high temps in the upper 40's.
> 
> Must of the leaves are on the ground,
> It will not be long now.


Won't be long now???? Heck, we had 2" on the ground last Wednesday. It snowed like a banshee here, if the ground temps had been around freezing or colder we'd have probably had 12-18" on the ground. THANKFULLY we had warm ground temps because I refuse to put the plow on before November.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;413941 said:


> Won't be long now???? Heck, we had 2" on the ground last Wednesday. It snowed like a banshee here, if the ground temps had been around freezing or colder we'd have probably had 12-18" on the ground. THANKFULLY we had warm ground temps because I refuse to put the plow on before November.
> 
> Buck


Buck -

Good to see you're still around...

How'd the lawn work go this year??


----------



## SnoFarmer

:waving: 

Good thing the ground was not frozen then.
That would have been a lot to shovel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;413944 said:


> :waving:
> 
> Good thing the ground was not frozen then.
> That would have been a lot to shovel


Farmer - You guys have any leaves left to look at up there??


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;413943 said:


> Buck -
> 
> Good to see you're still around...
> 
> How'd the lawn work go this year??


Hey LwnmwrMan,
Yeah, still check in once in a while. Had a pretty good year until July & August hit, dryer than a popcorn fart. But as soon as I started back to college...BOOM! Rain almost every other day, I've been so busy since school started I don't know if I'm coming or going. I should be wrapping everything up this next week. How bout you?

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

SnoFarmer;413607 said:


> Must of the leaves are on the ground.
> It will not be long now.


   .....only about 20% left


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;413951 said:


> Hey LwnmwrMan,
> Yeah, still check in once in a while. Had a pretty good year until July & August hit, dryer than a popcorn fart. But as soon as I started back to college...BOOM! Rain almost every other day, I've been so busy since school started I don't know if I'm coming or going. I should be wrapping everything up this next week. How bout you?
> 
> Buck


I've had to go to a 2 week mowing schedule. Everything's so wet down here and there's just not enough light anymore to get things done...... Other than that I can't complain....

Looking to get 3-4 more plowing accounts, added a 3rd plow truck this fall.

Realty work ever turn out for ya???


----------



## dakotasrock

Anyone check out the Accuweather for the Twin Cities lately? Their saying snow the 31st (mixed), the 2nd, 4th, and 6th. All of these days have lows in the twentys, (even one teen), and highs in the thirty's. If it does snow, it'll either be slush, or melt, but its a good start!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;417916 said:


> Anyone check out the Accuweather for the Twin Cities lately? Their saying snow the 31st (mixed), the 2nd, 4th, and 6th. All of these days have lows in the twentys, (even one teen), and highs in the thirty's. If it does snow, it'll either be slush, or melt, but its a good start!


Dave Dahl yesterday was saying highs in the upper 40's for the weekend, lows in the 30's.

National Weather Service website says the same, highs upper 40's / 50, lows in the 30's.

FWIW, I don't care for AccuWeather's forecasts. Even at 1 week out it's so hit and miss that you can't even pay attention to it.

Tell me what it's doing outside right now...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Right now. 
It's over cast.
Barometer is falling.
Temp, 40F and rising.

Unless we get a BIG blizzard the snow will melt before noon as the ground is still warm.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

We haven't even done a fall clean up yet at anyone of our properties. The leaves just haven't fallen enough for us to do a clean up. More than likely next week we will start them, it is getting cold so the leaves should start falling


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;419477 said:


> We haven't even done a fall clean up yet at anyone of our properties. The leaves just haven't fallen enough for us to do a clean up. More than likely next week we will start them, it is getting cold so the leaves should start falling


I heard on the radio today, first "chance" of snow is Nov. 5th, roughly. Nothing to plow, just to stick to the grass.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

Well i am gonna have to get out there and stake out my properites then before it really freezes


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;419498 said:


> Well i am gonna have to get out there and stake out my properites then before it really freezes


You've got a while. MAYBE 29 here Saturday night, but that's it for all of next week as well.

I'm just afraid the soil isn't going to freeze before it's time to plow, which turns alot of turf into a mess.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We had mid 20's for the over night lows.


----------



## dakotasrock

I got frost bit yesterday..... I WANT SNOW!!! Too bad the 15 day outlook doesnt have any snow :-(


----------



## Bossman 92

We had the first  hard frost of the season this morning. It was 28 out when I woke up this morning! Hopefully we can get the ball rolling now. Come on SNOW!

Bossman


----------



## dutchhook

*Minnesota Weather*

Was up working on deer stands in Grey Eagle, visited Fergus Falls. 
Was 45 when I left the cities, today, was 30 by the time I got to Alexandria at 7:00 AM then 60 by the time we got to the deer stands. Heard the weather was supposed to be warm through next weekend, then Patrick Reusse was in Colorado for the World Series and said the weather coming from CO to MN was going to be very warm and sunny.


----------



## ABES

there saying rain/snow showers for nov 7th here in the metro!!! i am so damn sick of the same weather/work i need some snow to plow!


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's starting to cool off nicely we had 24 deg this mooring..
It would be nice if the ground froze before the first snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;422546 said:


> It's starting to cool off nicely we had 24 deg this mooring..
> It would be nice if the ground froze before the first snow.


Yeah, I'm getting a little ancy. It's 27 here this morning 30 miles north of St. Paul. Got the stakes ready, just waiting for the right time to get them all in.

By the end of next week all of the leaves should be up, all the rest of the grass that needs to be cut, cut.

Tomorrow is the meeting of the minds, get everyone on the same page for plowing. It's here soon....


----------



## SnoFarmer

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
305 PM CST MON NOV 26 2007

KOOCHICHING-NORTHERN ST. LOUIS-NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-
NORTHERN ITASCA-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS-SOUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-
SOUTHERN COOK/LAKESHORE-NORTHERN CASS-SOUTHERN ITASCA-
SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-SOUTHERN AITKIN-
CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-PINE-DOUGLAS-BAYFIELD-ASHLAND-IRON-
BURNETT-WASHBURN-SAWYER-PRICE-
305 PM CST MON NOV 26 2007

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL MOVE ACROSS THE REGION TONIGHT WITH A
PERIOD OF SNOW. GUSTY NORTHWEST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH MAY CREATE
DIFFICULT DRIVING CONDITIONS AS SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW TEMPORARILY
REDUCE VISIBILITIES BELOW A MILE. ACCUMULATIONS SHOULD RANGE FROM
1 TO 3 INCHES NORTH OF A LINE FROM CASS LAKE TO THE TWIN PORTS...
TO PHILLIPS IN PRICE COUNTY WISCONSIN. 2 TO 4 INCHES ARE POSSIBLE
IN PARTS OF THE ARROWHEAD.


:crying:It would be nice!
I almost needed to mow the lawn again


----------



## Camden

Taking a look at the radar I don't see that system going that far north. It's going to have to change course pretty drastically but those weather guys must know something...

I'm slapping all the plows on in about an hour just so I don't get caught.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think there talking about that system that is in the Fargo area right now?

I would be surprised if we get a inch:crying:
Our local weather guesser is just repeating the NWS forecast he is no help.

But the U.P could get hit..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's all north of here (Forest Lake area), but there's a HUGE HUGE blob out in the mountains of Montana headed this way for tomorrow (Tuesday) night.

I'm sure someone is going to be plowing from that one.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Your right LwnmwrMan22 I think that storm will leave more snow behind tomorrow night.


This clipper just got here and the wind has picked up and the snow is falling.

I guess it's time to set the alarm for 2am and see....


----------



## dakotasrock

They are saying it will all go north of the Twin cities. 

We need some snow!!!! Friggin, I need to make some money.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;439527 said:


> They are saying it will all go north of the Twin cities.
> 
> We need some snow!!!! Friggin, I need to make some money.


Get your accounts on contract.... then the only thing you worry about is waking up at 7 am to 3" of snow.


----------



## hoosier

*Upper midwest weather*

Anyone ever use this sight?http://www.johndee.com He is in northern WI . He is a snowmobile fanatic and always looking for snow. I have followed him last cpl of winters and he is very much in tune with Midwest weather patterns. I would be interested in hearing others opinions


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well all we got is almost 1/2inch and cold temps.

lets see what happens tonight into tomorrow.


jhon d. no, I trust the local guy George Kessler & my forecasts more last year he(John) missed almost every storm for us, we must be to faraway.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

hoosier;439628 said:


> Anyone ever use this sight?http://www.johndee.com He is in northern WI . He is a snowmobile fanatic and always looking for snow. I have followed him last cpl of winters and he is very much in tune with Midwest weather patterns. I would be interested in hearing others opinions


I'll check in with johndee periodically, and he's good at saying a storm will affect an area, with general totals, but I watch www.weather.gov more than anything.

Looks like that storm is going to hit someone tonight. 1-2" for us forecasted. More to the north (SnoFarmer).

Have fun with it.

One of those crappy ones though, 1-2", mainly after midnight. Gonna haveta go like mad to get everything opened up.


----------



## WIMaddTrapper

*Excited!?!*

You guys are too much! I just landed in this site looking for a controller for our old Western plow and decided to browse- winds were about 40mph here early and subsided. Got only about 4" but it is coming. Brother in Houghton, MI area is getting that lake effect stuff- wow would you guys love it here!! Have fun!!!!:salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol welcome:waving:
yea, we have some fun.....

We managed to get 2" over the hill and about an inch by the lake.
Just enough for the guys to plow a couple of accounts.

If it sets up right we should get a little lake effect our selves tonight.
You guys on the South shore have all the luck.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;440473 said:


> lol welcome:waving:
> yea, we have some fun.....
> 
> We managed to get 2" over the hill and about an inch by the lake.
> Just enough for the guys to plow a couple of accounts.
> 
> If it sets up right we should get a little lake effect our selves tonight.
> You guys on the South shore have all the luck.


We got literally nothing but a lack of sleep on my part.

Got up every hour last night since the computer kept saying accumulations, but no. Nada. Nothing. Not even flurries.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The forcast is calling for more snow on Sunday.

What is your weather guy calling for?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;440822 said:


> The forcast is calling for more snow on Sunday.
> 
> What is your weather guy calling for?


Starting here Saturday afternoon, central - southern MN 4-6" by Sunday evening.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Were making ice -3 this morring.
Get the shacks ready.


----------



## SnoFarmer

This Hazardous Weather Outlook Is For Northeast Minnesota And
Northwest Wisconsin.

.day One...today And Tonight

A Wind Chill Advisory Is In Effect From 1000 Pm Tonight For A
Portion Of Northeast Minnesota. Wind Chills Readings Of 25 To 35
Below Zero Is Expected In The Advisory Area. See The Latest
Winter Weather Product For More Information On The Advisory.

.days Two Through Seven...friday Through Wednesday

A Wind Chill Advisory Is In Effect Until 900 Am Friday. See The
Latest Winter Weather Product For More Information On The Advisory.

A Strong Winter Storm Will Affect The Northland Saturday And
Sunday. Snow Will Be Likely Across Most Areas Saturday Afternoon
Through Sunday Morning With Accumulations Likely
---------------------------------------------------------------------
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MARQUETTE MI
752 AM EST THU NOV 29 2007

...LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS TO BECOME HEAVIER OVERNIGHT AND
THURSDAY MORNING...

.AS INCREASINGLY COLDER AIR MOVES INTO THE UPPER GREAT LAKES
REGION ON WEST WINDS...LOOK FOR HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS TO
CONTINUE ACROSS NORTHWEST AND NORTHEAST UPPER MICHIGAN. WINDS
GUSTING OVER 30 MPH WILL ALSO CREATE SIGNIFICANT BLOWING AND
DRIFTING OF THE NEW SNOW.
---------------------------
SPECIAL WEATHER STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GREEN BAY WI
429 AM CST THU NOV 29 2007

WIZ005-010>013-018>022-030-031-035>040-045-048>050-073-074-292100-
VILAS-ONEIDA-FOREST-FLORENCE-NORTHERN MARINETTE-LINCOLN-LANGLADE-
MENOMINEE-NORTHERN OCONTO-DOOR-MARATHON-SHAWANO-WOOD-PORTAGE-
WAUPACA-OUTAGAMIE-BROWN-KEWAUNEE-WAUSHARA-WINNEBAGO-CALUMET-
MANITOWOC-SOUTHERN MARINETTE-SOUTHERN OCONTO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...EAGLE RIVER...RHINELANDER...CRANDON...
TOMAHAWK...ANTIGO...KESHENA...STURGEON BAY...WAUSAU...
WISCONSIN RAPIDS...STEVENS POINT...APPLETON...GREEN BAY...
ALGOMA...WAUTOMA...OSHKOSH...CHILTON...TWO RIVERS...CRIVITZ
429 AM CST THU NOV 29 2007

...SIGNIFICANT STORM SYSTEM TO AFFECT NORTHEAST WISCONSIN THIS WEEKEND...

A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE CENTRAL
PLAINS ON SATURDAY...THEN MOVE NORTHEAST THROUGH THE WESTERN GREAT
LAKES ON SUNDAY. THE LOW WILL BRING A WINTERY MIX OF PRECIPITATION
TO NORTHEAST WISCONSIN DURING THE WEEKEND AS IT MOVES TOWARDS THE
REGION.

PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO BEGIN AS SNOW ON SATURDAY...WITH A
MIX OF RAIN...FREEZING RAIN...SLEET...AND SNOW EXPECTED SATURDAY
NIGHT. THE PRECIPITATION IS EXPECTED TO CHANGE BACK OVER TO ALL
SNOW ON SUNDAY...AS THE LOW MOVES AWAY FROM THE AREA AND COLDER
AIR IS USHERED IN.

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS COULD APPROACH 3 TO 6 INCHES...BEFORE MIXED
PRECIPITATION BEGINS ON SATURDAY NIGHT. PRECIPITATION WILL MAINLY
BE SNOW AND SLEET ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL WISCONSIN...WITH MORE RAIN AND
FREEZING RAIN EXPECTED ACROSS EAST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

THE EXACT TRACK OF THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM IS STILL UNCERTAIN. A
MORE NORTHWARD PROGRESSION OF THE LOW WOULD BRING MORE LIQUID
PRECIPITATION...WITH MORE SNOW EXPECTED IF THE LOW TRACKS FARTHER
SOUTH.

ANYONE WITH TRAVEL PLANS DURING THE WEEKEND SHOULD CLOSELY
MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS BY LISTENING TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR
YOUR LOCAL MEDIA.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Let's not leave Iowa out of the fun:waving:

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE LA CROSSE WI
613 AM CST THU NOV 29 2007

IAZ008>011-018-019-029-030-MNZ079-086>088-094>096-WIZ017-029-032>034-
041>044-053>055-061-301200-
ADAMS-ALLAMAKEE-BUFFALO-CHICKASAW-CLARK-CLAYTON-CRAWFORD-DODGE-
FAYETTE-FILLMORE-FLOYD-GRANT-HOUSTON-HOWARD-JACKSON-JUNEAU-LA CROSSE-
MITCHELL-MONROE-MOWER-OLMSTED-RICHLAND-TAYLOR-TREMPEALEAU-VERNON-
WABASHA-WINNESHIEK-WINONA-
613 AM CST THU NOV 29 2007

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR PARTS OF NORTHEAST IOWA...
SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA...AND SOUTHWEST INTO CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

THERE WILL BE A CHANCE OF SNOW TONIGHT. THERE MAY BE A LIGHT
DUSTING OF ACCUMULATION IN SOME PLACES.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH TUESDAY

A POTENT WINTER STORM WILL AFFECT THE UPPER MISSISSIPPI RIVER VALLEY
FROM SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY. THIS SYSTEM WILL HAVE ABUNDANT GULF
MOISTURE AVAILABLE TO PRODUCE SIGNIFICANT PRECIPITATION. IT LOOKS
LIKE MUCH OF THE AREA WILL SEE ACCUMULATING SNOW ON SATURDAY.
BUT AS WARMER AIR MOVES INTO THE SYSTEM BY SATURDAY NIGHT SOME OF
PRECIPITATION MAY BECOME A WINTRY MIX OR EVEN CHANGE TO RAIN. AT
THIS TIME...IT LOOKS LIKE THIS WILL OCCUR ACROSS NORTHEAST IOWA...
AND SOUTHWEST WISCONSIN. THE GREATEST THREAT OF SIGNIFICANT SNOW
WILL BE FOUND GENERALLY NORTH OF AN AUSTIN MINNESOTA TO BLACK RIVER
FALLS WISCONSIN LINE. THOSE PLANNING TRAVEL THIS WEEKEND SHOULD
LISTEN FOR LATER STATEMENTS AND POSSIBLE WATCHES ON THIS DEVELOPING
WINTER STORM.



I think winter is hear


----------



## Mark Oomkes

-3 is just cold this early.

We were out doing some cleanups this AM and the snow that was supposed to dissipate didn't, so time to finalize a few things on trucks.

One model is showing 13" for us over the weekend, the local guy is pretty sure that won't happen.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The local guy up graded us to 6+ inches on sat alone
then a possible 6+ on sun.:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou
I think the Sunday event looks the best chance for us.
We will be it the north west quadrant of the low.
That coupled with lake enhancement, we could get at least an inch or two


Mark,I don't think I would listen to that nay sayer.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

If you're in the northern quadrant, unless it's a huge storm, we're going to be getting freezing rain or rain. 

Right now the Nasty Weather Service has us starting off with snow then freezing rain then rain then back to snow. That's late Sat to late Sunday. 

Yippee frickin skippy.


----------



## hydro_37

Been hearing 3-4" for southern Minn. Hope it comes about 20 miles south into Iowa too.


----------



## mklawnman

Just got issued a Winter Storm watch for southern wisconsin. They are saying maybe 3-6" of snow in the afternoon early evening on Saturday, then changing to sleet and freezing rain then taperin off late. 
They say the further north of Milwaukee you go will see more snow. Well we shall see, a week ago we got some snow and the counties to the north of milwaukee weren't suppose to get much and we ended up getting in areas on grass of up to 3" and near the IL & Wisconsin border nothing. 
Who knows untill it gets here is what I say. Tommorow the forcast may change as well, but in any case we are ready to plow. payup
Matt


----------



## SnoFarmer

-8 this morning, it sure feels good

Still waiting for that storm sat & sun.looks like another one is coming for wens...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Here's to wishing everyone a good time tomorrow...keep it safe.

Looking like it's going to be 12+" by Sunday afternoon with the Vikes game on the radio.

Good thing I didn't buy cheap tickets offa Ebay.


----------



## ABES

12+" would be awesome i know i wont be able to sleep tonight even though i should.


----------



## SnoFarmer

They say the first flake will start to fall around 9am
With the heavy snow starting around 5pm with totals in the 12inch range possibly more by the lake.

You guys down south give us a shout and let us know how the storm is setting up.

Hopefully we all can make somepayuppayup Before the holidays.


----------



## millsaps118

SnoFarmer;442626 said:


> Hopefully we all can make somepayuppayup Before the holidays.


Farmer...making $$$$ before the holidays will happen, It's just a matter of collecting it all before our customers spend it all on gifts.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

Holy Crap boys, here she comes! Winter storm warning till 6am Sunday, 6-9 inches of snow today! Im almost shaking im so excited, lol.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The radar shows the snow is on our doorstep.
How does it look.
Heavy snow fall?
med?
light?

Where is it falling?


----------



## Camden

Bring your cameras with you while you're out. I love seeing pics of equipment in action...


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;442779 said:


> The radar shows the snow is on our doorstep.
> 
> Where is it falling?


I have snow falling here in central MN...no accumulation yet


----------



## SnowGuy73

It has been snowing here in Shakopee for about 15 minutes or so. Just a light dusting so far.


----------



## Wiseguyinc

*Snow*

snowing med/heavy on the west central part of the state. I have 2 inches in my yard since 7:30am.Looking good.I need to get batteries for the camera though. I think the weather forcasters got it pretty good this time.:salute:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Camden;442780 said:


> Bring your cameras with you while you're out. I love seeing pics of equipment in action...


I carry it with me every storm:waving:
It's pluged in and charging...

When I go out side it looks and feels like a storm is coming
but no snow...lol

I didn't think it would start to snow hear until well,right now....9am


----------



## SnoFarmer

time 9:58

Snow

Good size flakes, wind light and variable coming out of the South


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just got home from hauling a load of firewood.... 

Roads are white pretty much everywhere from south side of the cities to Forest Lake area.

Anyways, I've been looking at the radar, both weather.gov and intellicast.com, the site that Snofarmer has at the bottom of his posts.

There's a high pressure area building now in Nebraska. 

I don't know, but I think this thing is going to bring in alot of dry air about sundown to 10 pm, at least for us in the cities.

I'd still say 6-8", but that's shorter than the 12" I was thinking we were going to get up until now.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Man, Guys must be really deperate to plow. Just got back from a fire call and they are plowing a small (12 units) townhome assn. just down from the station. We only have maybe an inch or two on the ground, and I can't think that that small of a complex would have a bare asphalt policy in place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;442867 said:


> Man, Guys must be really deperate to plow. Just got back from a fire call and they are plowing a small (12 units) townhome assn. just down from the station. We only have maybe an inch or two on the ground, and I can't think that that small of a complex would have a bare asphalt policy in place.


I hear you Epic... all the way home I saw guys running around with their plows on...

I guess they're just "trying to stay ahead of the storm".


----------



## SnowGuy73

LwnmwrMan22;442869 said:


> I hear you Epic... all the way home I saw guys running around with their plows on...
> 
> I guess they're just "trying to stay ahead of the storm".


That I can understand, but its not like its a bank or a gas station. Who knows what people are thinking.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Epic Lawn Care;442870 said:


> That I can understand, but its not like its a bank or a gas station. Who knows what people are thinking.........


I've got 2 gas stations and 7 banks, and none of those are even bare policied lots. 2" and plow, but even on a day like today, you just do what you can.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Thats about the same as me I just thought it was odd to see them out there already. Ya know?


----------



## Up North

well we're sitting on 8-10 inches here in Bemidji. I wish we'd had a couple smaller events before this one as the gravel driveways have just as much dirt as snow in them.

Will have to go back out tomorrow, it's still snowing and looks like it'll be 11pm or so before the snow stops here. Good luck all!

Buck


----------



## 4x4Farmer

well just got in from 37 hours of plowing. We got 7.4 inches total out of saturdays storm. Not bad for the first push of the season. Needless to say there will be no videos posted tonight, but maybe in the next day or two. Sounds like on tus we could get another 1-4 so i better get some shut eye!


----------



## SnoFarmer

We got 14.5 inches
Now we have to fix everything from plow frames to brakes. lol

What a start to the season

fun,,, yes

Now, there calling for another 1-3 for tomorrow..




:waving:Buck......
don't be such a stranger......


----------



## 4x4Farmer

yeah, i just looked and where in another winter storm watch, suppose to get another 4-8 tommrow. Im not done witht he first storm yet!!! oh well, I'll take it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

38 hours, passenger side mirror, rear bumper, that's what the last storm meant to me.

Now I was informed my sidewalk guy's dad died, so he isn't around tomorrow, so I'm scrambling, plus gotta get at least the mirror fixed.


----------



## dakotasrock

u all beat me...... i got 35 hours. But that was enough for a first storm. I need to ease into the sleep depravation mode. But i guess i'm gonna be back at it tomorrow night... 2-4 for the cities....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;444530 said:


> u all beat me...... i got 35 hours. But that was enough for a first storm. I need to ease into the sleep depravation mode.* But i guess i'm gonna be back at it tomorrow night... 2-4 for the cities.*...


I hope not, both my shovel guy and my backup plow guy are already tied up, commitments I knew about going into the season.

I'm already on the phone subbing out the work, but that means more money out of my pocket...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Lucky you guys. All we got was about an inch of snow then freezing rain for about 7 hours. And enough frost in the ground that the crap wouldn't scrape off very good, even with a ProTech and the loaders front tires a foot off the ground.


----------



## ABES

that was a good first storm 32 hours and i only had 3 major breakdowns lol. i gotta catch up on sleep for tommorows storm.


----------



## dakotasrock

knock on wood, but could this be payback for all the crappy winter's we've had the last 10 years? lol. It's funny cause 95% of our accounts opted for the per- storm contract since it would have paid off the last couple years. Not this year. lol.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;444897 said:


> knock on wood, but could this be payback for all the crappy winter's we've had the last 10 years? lol. It's funny cause 95% of our accounts opted for the per- storm contract since it would have paid off the last couple years. Not this year. lol.


Don't be getting to excited.... it's only a week into the season.

I've already gotten paid for the whole month of November on the cotracts and didn't do anything for them.......................................................................


----------



## T-MAN

LwnmwrMan22;444900 said:


> Don't be getting to excited.... it's only a week into the season.
> 
> I've already gotten paid for the whole month of November on the cotracts and didn't do anything for them.......................................................................


Ditto to that !


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;444900 said:


> Don't be getting to excited.... it's only a week into the season.
> 
> I've already gotten paid for the whole month of November on the cotracts and didn't do anything for them.......................................................................


X3....put in 37hrs ovr the wkend and just finally caught up on my sleep. 2-5" starting tomorrow a.m. was the last I heard from my girlfriend Blenda Jensen @ 6pm.


----------



## SnoFarmer

millsaps118;444985 said:


> X3....put in 37hrs ovr the wkend and just finally caught up on my sleep. 2-5" starting tomorrow a.m. was the last I heard from my girlfriend Blenda Jensen @ 6pm.


I hear that..
We plowed all of our accounts 3 timespayup
Then worked on everything today but wer'e ready now

We have some flurries starting hear.
There calling for 2- 4" for us, It looks like the bulk of ti will be just south of us so maybe you'll see a little more than us like you said 2-5"


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;445382 said:


> I hear that..
> We plowed all of our accounts 3 timespayup
> Then worked on everything today but wer'e ready now
> 
> We have some flurries starting hear.
> There calling for 2- 4" for us, It looks like the bulk of ti will be just south of us so maybe you'll see a little more than us like you said 2-5"


They're calling for 3-5 tomorrow (Tuesday) pretty much during the day.

Got 3 new guys lined up for tomorrow since 2 of the helpers are not going to be around, should be good to go.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

LwnmwrMan22;445397 said:


> They're calling for 3-5 tomorrow (Tuesday) pretty much during the day.
> 
> Got 3 new guys lined up for tomorrow since 2 of the helpers are not going to be around, should be good to go.


Well, it's Tuesday, snow WAS supposed to start around 9 am.

It's 7 am, and by the looks of the radar, the snow started around 4 am.

I'm too nervous to go look outside, I hope we don't already have 2" on the ground.

Stay safe again everyone........


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;445526 said:


> Well, it's Tuesday, snow WAS supposed to start around 9 am.
> 
> It's 7 am, and by the looks of the radar, the snow started around 4 am.
> 
> I'm too nervous to go look outside, I hope we don't already have 2" on the ground.
> 
> Stay safe again everyone........


Funny stuff,
I thought the same thing when I woke up this morring

Then I looked out side and nothing but a trace
Hopefully it will snow today


----------



## Up North

it was snowing here when I got up. Had an inch on the ground and still snowing, supposed to get 4-6 today. I'm ready for spring...

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;445601 said:


> I'm ready for spring...
> 
> Buck


Aaah ha ha ha!

What and miss ice fishing?

spring is just a few _short_ months away


----------



## DUMZ

Put in my 14 strait hours on sat night into Sunday. picked up 3 new jobs yesterday. that was nice. after the 6 inches of snow then all the rain we got those lots where really nice and smooth.... starting to snow now again, talking 3-6" with Christmas coming up the extra money is always nice!!


----------



## millsaps118

Gearing up for tonight, I'm going to wait until the bulk of the storm is almost over. I figure we have all night to plow and get everyone cleared out before they open again tomorrow AM. 

Its coming down pretty good here in Elk River, we prob have about 2" so far and doesn't look like its going to let up until 5-6 tonight.

LwnmwrMan22....looks like you won't have to plow RO2 with the V-XT, glade everything worked out for ya.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;445763 said:


> Gearing up for tonight, I'm going to wait until the bulk of the storm is almost over. I figure we have all night to plow and get everyone cleared out before they open again tomorrow AM.
> 
> Its coming down pretty good here in Elk River, we prob have about 2" so far and doesn't look like its going to let up until 5-6 tonight.
> 
> LwnmwrMan22....looks like you won't have to plow RO2 with the V-XT, glade everything worked out for ya.


Already been out and got most everything opened up with the 2-3" we've got.

100000% better with the regular 8.2 V.

However, somewhere between 1 pm and 6 pm, I lost my backup lights??? The whole assembly is gone, hitch pin and everything, almost like someone took them off of the truck.......


----------



## SnoFarmer

The lake gave us a nice enhancement
A little 2-3" snow turned into 6 to 15" !

Lost one tranny. It lasted all of 6 months and 1-1/2 snows:crying:

One of my guys for got to pull the lever closed to keep his plow on.
Luckily it fell off in a pile after his first run and not while he was travailing. He then spent the next 20minn splicing wires under a street light.

A reprieve for today to regroup.
Then some more snow tomorrow


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Man, your luck is starting to sound like mine.  All I did was start one on fire last Friday to find the short the easy way.   xysport

Good luck, hope you get it all put back together before the next one.


----------



## SnoFarmer

NOoooo not your LUCK:crying:

:waving: 

It can only get better: I hope,
Well atleast it's snowing..

Waiting for a call from the tranny shop.
I don't know why? I told them, FIX IT!!

Well did you let her burn or just melt some wiring? 
Sparky....:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nah, that nasty storm was coming in, so I put it out. Blew on it so I didn't make a mess of the cab with an extingusher.


----------



## dakotasrock

we have been plauged with breakdowns too.
But right now i just want to sleep. Got home at 10 am this morning, and all my phone has been doing is ringing, and ringing, and ringing.


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;446656 said:


> A reprieve for today to regroup.
> Then some more snow tomorrow


How much are you expecting? I'm hearing amounts all across the board...


----------



## SnoFarmer

dakotasrock;446711 said:


> we have been plauged with breakdowns too.
> But right now i just want to sleep. Got home at 10 am this morning, and all my phone has been doing is ringing, and ringing, and ringing.


I hear that, 
To much caffine, i'm still buzzing
sleep



Camden;446720 said:


> How much are you expecting? I'm hearing amounts all across the board...


Their calling for 1-3" for us..


----------



## SnoFarmer

SnoFarmer;446656 said:


> Lost one tranny. It lasted all of 6 months and 1-1/2 snow
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Update:
> Just got off the phone with my tanny guy
> ( that sounds a little strange doesn't it??)
> well.
> Me lucky! me lucky.
> 
> The rest of the story....
> 
> We revived our first real snow of the year.
> I'm making a long run across a lot and I was pushing it way back over the curb ( it's only about 3" tall)
> 
> When I catch the curb before raising the plow at about 15mph:realmad:
> (Yes, my trip springs are to tight)
> 
> I rearranged ever thing the cab, everything Again:yow!::realmad:
> head light came loose.
> The fan hit the shroud chipping that.
> Broke the yoke on the plow.
> welded up the plow today.
> 
> My tranny guy,,,,, calls backand askes, why did you shift into R while still going foward?
> Then says; I plow too and I'm not that hard on my stuff.
> (snicker snicker)
> Again :realmad:
> 
> I or something must have hit the shifter into R when this happened.
> 
> So her comes the what and how much$$
> 
> I threw a rod in the tranny, Thats what he said.
> he has never seen this and they do not stock this part.
> He has one on the way, over-night it will be ready tomorrow.
> Cost $250 and I get a new filter and fluid....
> 
> Marry X-Mass to me!!


----------



## dakotasrock

SnoFarmer;446914 said:


> SnoFarmer;446656 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cost $250 and I get a new filter and fluid....
> 
> 
> 
> $250 for a tranny repair? Man thats not bad at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;445610 said:


> Aaah ha ha ha!
> 
> What and miss ice fishing?
> 
> spring is just a few _short_ months away


Ice fishing is going to be all hosed up now with all this snow. This last blast of snow was only supposed to be 3-5 inches or so...got 9 instead. Dang 1/2 ton is almost a 1/4 ton after the past few days...

Buck


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;446085 said:


> However, somewhere between 1 pm and 6 pm, I lost my backup lights??? The whole assembly is gone, hitch pin and everything, almost like someone took them off of the truck.......


I just saw a for sale add on craigslist for some slightly used "back-up lights". j/k

Well...either someone did take 'em off or their burried in a snow bank on one of your job sites. Next spring you'll find out once your out doing clean ups and you hear a clanking sound coming from under the deck.


----------



## SnoFarmer

dakotasrock;447069 said:


> SnoFarmer;446914 said:
> 
> 
> 
> $250 for a tranny repair? Man thats not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> I know ,I can't believe it ether i was expecting 2k
> I think i'll have to put him on my x-mass card list
> 
> 
> 
> Up North;447170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice fishing is going to be all hosed up now with all this snow. This last blast of snow was only supposed to be 3-5 inches or so...got 9 instead. Dang 1/2 ton is almost a 1/4 ton after the past few days...
> 
> Buck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your right,
> we were just up to about 3-4" of ice.now:crying:
Click to expand...


----------



## powerjoke

SNOFARMER: how many "TRANNY GUYS" do you know  ? LOL i don't know what that means up north but around here " TRANNY GUYS" are someone that we read about in the paper pickin up little boy's or on youtube LOL LOL

it sound's like maybe just a shift linkage poped off or somethin?, anyway i am glad you are up and runnin, you are welcome to use any of my trucks anytime (lord knows i won't get to this year)LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer

HA! hahaha

He seamed to know all about you?

lol:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Finally woke up after sleeping 14 hours and looked outside...... snowing.

Figured I'd better look at the weather.gov, but now they're talking less than an inch today, with less than 1/2 inch for tonight.

Looks like I might get to decorate the tree with the boys today / tonight instead of decorating the ditches with more snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

just woke up too.......

looked out side and it's snowing hear too...
I thought this storm was going south of us.

Now it looks like we could get some snow for the next 4 days.

sure hope he gets that tranny fixed.:crying:


----------



## Up North

snowing here today too. Supposed to get an inch, but the way the last two forecasts went I guess we'll be in the 4-5 inch range...

Buck


----------



## DUMZ

talking another 2-4" here today. just got done with the last 5" we got on tue. night. So far this yr no break downs. truck is solid, and I replaced my old meyer with a new hiniker after the first snow storm last feb. she didn't like the 18" we got dumped on us over night. we've got more snow on the ground now then we did untill feb last yr.


----------



## djagusch

I'm glad the weather man was off today. Rest was much needed. Time to go over the equipment for the next round.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;448356 said:


> I'm glad the weather man was off today. Rest was much needed. Time to go over the equipment for the next round.


Is this Dustin??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Happy Birthday SnoFarmer. 

Hope you get a little time off to enjoy the day. And maybe your truck back as a present. xysport


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;448514 said:


> Happy Birthday SnoFarmer.
> 
> Hope you get a little time off to enjoy the day. And maybe your truck back as a present. xysport


Thanks:waving:

I picked her up last night.
total bill $307.89..
My tranny guy thinks he is a comedian too lol
In the section for "description of problem"
he writes;
Lost reverse while plowing. Struck curb at speed-truck catapulted into air....
Piston/spring blown through retainer. eds and advise.

$227.50 was for labor. and what about $79 in parts....

Happy birthday to me....lol

It looks like the cool temps are back still only 2deg outside.

It looks like you guys south of MN are going to get hit with some snow?


----------



## toby4492

Mark Oomkes;448514 said:


> Happy Birthday SnoFarmer.
> 
> Hope you get a little time off to enjoy the day. And maybe your truck back as a present. xysport


Belated Birthday wishes SnoFarmer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;448735 said:


> Thanks:waving:
> 
> I picked her up last night.
> total bill $307.89..
> My tranny guy thinks he is a comedian too lol
> In the section for "description of problem"
> he writes;
> Lost reverse while plowing. Struck curb at speed-truck catapulted into air....
> Piston/spring blown through retainer. eds and advise.
> 
> $227.50 was for labor. and what about $79 in parts....
> 
> Happy birthday to me....lol
> 
> It looks like the cool temps are back still only 2deg outside.
> 
> It looks like you guys south of MN are going to get hit with some snow?


Yep, -10 here tonight, -2 the next 2 nights.

All the snow is out of the forecast here for the next 7-10 days, so it looks like I can get the foyer work done that I started a week ago.

Happy B-day too Farmer.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;448376 said:


> Is this Dustin??


Yep, I had a fun first snowfall with my 31 townhouse account plus my other stuff. After the 2nd snowfall I have it down though. Jeremy if you get in a jam give me a call. I will be able to help you out or I have a backup that is pretty cheap $45/hr.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

djagusch;448948 said:


> Yep, I had a fun first snowfall with my 31 townhouse account plus my other stuff. After the 2nd snowfall I have it down though. Jeremy if you get in a jam give me a call. I will be able to help you out or I have a backup that is pretty cheap $45/hr.


Thanks Dustin....

I ended up buying a 3rd plow truck, and hiring (2) guys to drive it and (2) sidewalk guys, so I SHOULD be good to go.

Yeah, the first storm of the year was a bummer with the 5-7" snowfall, couldn't be nice and just start out the first year with a 1.5-2" powder....


----------



## SnoFarmer

a little frosty this morning...-16


----------



## Camden

SnoFarmer;450421 said:


> a little frosty this morning...-16


It needs to be this cold for awhile so that our lakes can freeze...I love all the snow we got but it sure hinders the ice making process 

EDIT: Check out the radar...if that system holds steady you and I are going to get hit


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'll take a look at the radar?
Last night i thought it was going to go south of us. 
It looks like you should get something.

tues-night looks like our next chance for snow if the jet stream moves north.

It is going to be a pain in the butt to plow a path out on the lakes with all this snow:realmad:....lol


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;450421 said:


> a little frosty this morning...-16


Geez, that's warm compared to our mornings the past couple days.:yow!:

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

lets all keep our trucks running 24/7 so it warms up our atmosphere enough so the jet stream comes back up here again.

Dave Dahl said the cold is what pushed it south


----------



## IMAGE

dakotasrock;450593 said:


> lets all keep our trucks running 24/7 so it warms up our atmosphere enough so the jet stream comes back up here again.
> 
> Dave Dahl said the cold is what pushed it south


Yeah this sucks... According to accuweather on my phone, nothing more then flurries the whole next week in Fargo.:crying:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

looks like a cool spell

There calling for lows in the -30's (with OUT windchill!!)for tomorrow night.




Were making ice now.xysport

We might see some snow over night into tomarrow about 1-2 possible.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;444897 said:


> knock on wood, but could this be payback for all the crappy winter's we've had the last 10 years? lol. It's funny cause 95% of our accounts opted for the per- storm contract since it would have paid off the last couple years. Not this year. lol.


Soooooo.... with 'partly sunny' for the next 10 days.... would to care to rephrase???


----------



## dakotasrock

lol shut up. I obviously didnt knock on wood hard enough. lol.

Theres talk of a storm late week next week.

But honestly, we needed a break to get all of our equipment fixed... we're still not to 100%


----------



## SnoFarmer

We got a trace over night.
A possible trace for today next chance for snow Sunday night.


----------



## dakotasrock

anyone else see the chance for snow next sat? 60 percent says the weather channel


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;456793 said:


> anyone else see the chance for snow next sat? 60 percent says the weather channel


National Weather Service only goes out til next Friday.... good reason for it too 

Although, with the warmer temps that are forecast, it should bring some moisture back into the area.

Problem is, when you start flirting with 32 degrees, there's more chance of just drizzle, light rain, etc.


----------



## Up North

too hard to tell for sure when a forecast goes out beyond a few days, weather patterns can change too easily. Now that I'm on break from college it would be nice to get a couple events before Christmas, probably will happen right on Christmas day...

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

haha i hate the stupid weather. Last year it was too cold and didnt snow, or it was too warm and rained.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

That was fun. Ended up with about 8" give or take. I love weekend storms. I also love light snow. No ice and sleet this time. At least they blew it about the wind (pun intended), very little drifting compared to what they were saying. 

Now it's time to go fix a few things.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mark Oomkes;458955 said:


> That was fun. Ended up with about 8" give or take. I love weekend storms. I also love light snow. No ice and sleet this time. At least they blew it about the wind (pun intended), very little drifting compared to what they were saying.
> 
> Now it's time to go fix a few things.


Mark -

I'm right there with you, as long as you weren't saying "that was fun" tongue in cheek.

The weekend ones are nice for me, 1/2 my accounts (banks) are only open until noon on Sat., so there's more than enough time, with minimal traffic to work around.

Up to about 8" can be fun. After that, it seems like you just don't get anywhere.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nope, I was dead serious. We've had 2 storms previous that were ice\sleet\snow\crap to deal with. 1 was on a weekend, and barely hit the trigger, but what do you do? Can't leave it sit to freeze into a glacier at night. Happened both times.

That was actually our first push of every account, so we have some bugs to work out, too. But overall it was an enjoyable storm, despite the breakdowns.


----------



## DUMZ

70% chance of snow on Sat here... high temp around 32... Hope it stays cold enoph to get all snow, and about 6" would be the best


----------



## dakotasrock

i hate this roller coaster forecast. I just want sat to come so it either snows, or it doesnt. I just want to get this waiting over with. ARG!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Paul Douglas = 1/2 of slush by Sat. morning.

Dave Dahl = 2-4" by sometime Saturday

National Weather Service is still showing 60% snow likely Friday night, but has dropped Saturday's snow percent down to 30, from the previous 60%.


----------



## dakotasrock

and that cocky little Sven over at Kare11... "im not giving out any guesses"

I wish Belinda worked tonight... she would give us an idea.


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;461922 said:


> Paul Douglas = 1/2 of slush by Sat. morning.
> 
> Dave Dahl = 2-4" by sometime Saturday
> 
> National Weather Service is still showing 60% snow likely Friday night, but has dropped Saturday's snow percent down to 30, from the previous 60%.


and if u look at the graphical forcast on the nws, its showing .05 of water from 6pm to 12 midnight, and .1 from 12 midnight to 6 AM; which at around 30 degrees is about 1-2 inches?

I hope they are all wrong, and this storm stays together. They said what changed is the low's are going to split, and the southern one that is going to go through texas and such stole the moisture.


----------



## SnoFarmer

dakotasrock;461998 said:


> and that cocky little Sven over at Kare11... "im not giving out any guesses"
> 
> .


Funny,
Sven use to be our weather boy

Fun fact:
You know most 12yr old girls are taller than Sven is:waving:

I'll give a guess
Snow a little tonight 1/2" -1"
poss
snow sat into sun 1-3 poss


----------



## Up North

I think Sven dates those 12 year old gals. Doesn't seem like anyone can get a good guess as to what will happen Friday and Saturday. I'll just use my usual approach, if and when I wake up and there's enough snow to plow, I'll plow it. If not...I'm going fishing.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;462219 said:


> I think Sven dates those 12 year old gals. Doesn't seem like anyone can get a good guess as to what will happen Friday and Saturday. I'll just use my usual approach, if and when I wake up and there's enough snow to plow, I'll plow it. If not...I'm going fishing.
> 
> Buck


Be glad that you're going fishing Buck... I'm about 2/3 of the way through a foyer remodel.

Getting rid of that 70's / early 80's paneling / walnut trim look and updating.

Supposed to happen before Christmas, but the wife understands at least that if it snows, it's not getting done.

Got the walls painted, now working on painting the doors. Then the new flooring this weekend, again, if it doesn't snow.

I'll post some pics in the pic part of the forum when we're done. It's a 150% flip flop of style from what it was.


----------



## dakotasrock

SnoFarmer;462059 said:


> Funny,
> Sven use to be our weather boy
> 
> Fun fact:
> You know most 12yr old girls are taller than Sven is:waving:
> 
> I'll give a guess
> Snow a little tonight 1/2" -1"
> poss
> snow sat into sun 1-3 poss


haha thanks for the forecast



Up North;462219 said:


> I think Sven dates those 12 year old gals. Doesn't seem like anyone can get a good guess as to what will happen Friday and Saturday. I'll just use my usual approach, if and when I wake up and there's enough snow to plow, I'll plow it. If not...I'm going fishing.
> 
> Buck


yea im one of those guys who cant sleep the 2 nights before a storm. Paul upgraded his forecast cause the 6 pm nam model totally changed and gave us .69 of liquid, which is 7 inches of snow. Im gonna stay up until the 12 midnight model comes out to see what it says. lol. Too bad they arnt posted till around an hour after.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Get the salt shakers ready.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
409 AM CST THU DEC 20 2007

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

SOME LIGHT FREEZING DRIZZLE IS POSSIBLE ACROSS THE AREA TODAY AND TONIGHT. THE FREEZING DRIZZLE IS EXPECTED TO BE PATCHY AND NOT
CAUSE ANY MAJOR PROBLEMS...BUT IT COULD CAUSE SOME LOCALIZED SLICK SPOTS ON AREA ROADWAYS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

PATCHY FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL ONCE AGAIN BE POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY. A SYSTEM MOVING IN FRIDAY NIGHT AND SATURDAY COULD BRING A FEW INCHES OF SNOW ACCUMULATION.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
1130 AM CST THU DEC 20 2007

.UPDATE...
UPDATED FOR 18Z AVIATION DISCUSSION BELOW.

&&

.DISCUSSION...

THROUGH 0931Z...THE SAT WATER VAPOR LOOP SHOWS A STRONG WAVE
PUSHING INTO THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST WHICH...OVER THE NEXT 24 TO 36
HOURS IS EXPECTED TO EVOLVE INTO A VERY NARROW...ELONGATED TROUGH
EXTENDING FROM SASKATCHEWAN SOUTHWARD INTO ARIZONA. THIS SYSTEM IS
EXPECTED TO FEATURE TWIN LOBES OF VORTICITY WHICH WILL MAKES ITS
IMPACT ON THE MPX CWA PROBLEMATIC AS IT PUSHES ACROSS THE AREA
FRIDAY NIGHT AND EARLY SATURDAY.

BY 12Z SAT...40 KM GFS DEVELOPS TWO CLOSED 70H LOWS...ONE OVER
SOUTHERN ONTARIO AND A SECOND OVER THE TEXAS PANHANDLE. THE
NORTHERN CLOSED LOW PASSES NORTH OF THE MPX CWA WHICH WOULD LIMIT
ANY LIFT FOR SNOWFALL TO A NARROW BAND OF WARM ADVECTION TO THE
SOUTH AND EAST OF THIS CIRCULATION FEATURE. THE ECMWF AND 80 KM
NAM ARRIVE AT A SIMILAR SCENARIO...EXCEPT THE 70H LOW DROPS
SOUTHWARD ALONG INTERSTATE 94 FROM 12Z SATURDAY THROUGH 12Z SUNDAY.

THE BOTTOM LINE IS THAT A FAIRLY VIGOROUS BAND OF LIFT IS EXPECTED
TO PASS ACROSS THE CWA FRIDAY NIGHT AND EARLY SATURDAY. JUDGING
FROM THE 3 TO 4 GM/KG OF AVAILABLE MOISTURE THE WITH 5 TO 8
MICRO-BARS OF LIFT AND AGEOSTROPHIC VERTICAL CIRCULATION DIAGNOSED
BY THE 40 KM NAM...*IT WOULD APPEAR THAT THERE IS DECENT POTENTIAL
FOR A 1 TO 3 INCH SNOW EVENT* FROM 21Z FRIDAY THROUGH ABOUT 15Z
SATURDAY AND THIS IS WHAT WE HAVE WORKED INTO OUR GRIDS. THE 40 KM
NAM ALSO FORECASTS SIGNIFICANT NEGATIVE EPV SO THERE SHOULD
THE BAND OF PRECIPITATION THAT PASSES ACROSS THE AREA SHOULD BE
DECIDEDLY CONVECTIVE.

THE WARM ADVECTION IN ADVANCE OF THIS NEXT SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO
GENERATE CONSIDERABLE FOG AND PATCHY FREEZING DRIZZLE OVER THE
NEXT SEVERAL DAYS WHICH IS VERY TYPICAL FOR A STAGNANT MODIFIED AIRMASS
FROM THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST.

With all that mumbo jumbo... looks like 1-3??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For what it's worth, I found this live stream of the NWS forecast, in case you're doing paper work or whatever and just want to let it run in the background.

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/nwr/streamaudio.htm#livestream


----------



## djagusch

Intellicast last night showed Sat am snow showers, I was happy quick through the cities little snow. Now this morning it shows 1 to 2 in the morning, some more in the evening and Sunday. I'm hoping the snow goes alittle south or north so I don't need to deal with this stuff.


----------



## dakotasrock

Yea, noone knows whats really is gonna happen. The forecast models are all completely different. We could end up with nothing, or a foot in the twin cities.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It just keeps getting better...


Winter Storm Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
1110 AM CST FRI DEC 21 2007
.WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING...

DIFFICULT DRIVING CONDITIONS COULD OCCUR SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY AS
OVER 6 INCHES OF SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE FROM A WEEKEND STORM SYSTEM.
THE STORM SYSTEM IS STILL IN THE DEVELOPMENT STAGE IN THE WESTERN
PLAINS...BUT CURRENT NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE FORECASTS HAVE THE
HEAVIEST SNOW IN THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD AND MOST OF NORTHWESTERN
WISCONSIN. THIS INCLUDES THE TWIN PORTS OF DULUTH AND SUPERIOR...
AS WELL AS ASHLAND...HAYWARD...AND PARK FALLS.



A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW THAT MAY ADVERSELY AFFECT TRAVEL.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;463788 said:


> It just keeps getting better...
> 
> Winter Storm Watch
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
> 1110 AM CST FRI DEC 21 2007
> .WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON
> THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING...
> 
> DIFFICULT DRIVING CONDITIONS COULD OCCUR SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY AS
> OVER 6 INCHES OF SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE FROM A WEEKEND STORM SYSTEM.
> THE STORM SYSTEM IS STILL IN THE DEVELOPMENT STAGE IN THE WESTERN
> PLAINS...BUT CURRENT NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE FORECASTS HAVE THE
> HEAVIEST SNOW IN THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD AND MOST OF NORTHWESTERN
> WISCONSIN. THIS INCLUDES THE TWIN PORTS OF DULUTH AND SUPERIOR...
> AS WELL AS ASHLAND...HAYWARD...AND PARK FALLS.
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW THAT MAY ADVERSELY AFFECT TRAVEL.


Hey, aren't you in Duluth?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;463791 said:


> Hey, aren't you in Duluth?


:...........:waving:

but you can see Cabel Wi across the lake


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;463788 said:


> It just keeps getting better...
> 
> Winter Storm Watch
> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
> 1110 AM CST FRI DEC 21 2007
> .WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON
> THROUGH SUNDAY MORNING...
> 
> DIFFICULT DRIVING CONDITIONS COULD OCCUR SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY AS
> OVER 6 INCHES OF SNOW MAY ACCUMULATE FROM A WEEKEND STORM SYSTEM.
> THE STORM SYSTEM IS STILL IN THE DEVELOPMENT STAGE IN THE WESTERN
> PLAINS...BUT CURRENT NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE FORECASTS HAVE THE
> HEAVIEST SNOW IN THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD AND MOST OF NORTHWESTERN
> WISCONSIN. THIS INCLUDES THE TWIN PORTS OF DULUTH AND SUPERIOR...
> AS WELL AS ASHLAND...HAYWARD...AND PARK FALLS.
> 
> A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW THAT MAY ADVERSELY AFFECT TRAVEL.


I saw on the local news about 11:20 this morning that they posted a Winter Storm Watch for the arrowhead...

Snofarmer - what took you so long posting it here???


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;463800 said:


> I saw on the local news about 11:20 this morning that they posted a Winter Storm Watch for the arrowhead...
> 
> Snofarmer - what took you so long posting it here???


 I must be getting old...:waving:

I know, I know, I should have had it posted hear before you could see it some where else....


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;463804 said:


> I must be getting old...:waving:


That's for sure!

Buck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They're doing it again. Started off as 1-3 Sunday into Monday. Here's the updated:

A LARGE AREA OF LOW CEILING AND VISIBILITIES CONTINUES TO MOVE NORTH
TOWARD LOWER MICHIGAN AS OF 330 PM. VISIBILITIES NEAR I-80 ARE NOW
DOWN TO AROUND A MILE. THAT IS AN AREA OF LOWER VISIBILITY AND
HIGHER DEW POINTS WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE NORTH THROUGH TONIGHT.
SINCE THE BOUNDARY LAYER WINDS OVER LOWER MICHIGAN STAY FOR THE MOST
PART ABOVE 15 KNOTS I DO NOT EXPECT DENSE FOG TONIGHT...THAT IS
WIDESREAD VISIBILITIES BELOW 1/4 MILES. MOSTLY I EXPECT 3/4 TO 2
MILE VISIBILITIES WITH OCCASIONAL DRIZZLE. THAT WILL CONTINUE
THROUGH MOST OF SATURDAY. THROUGH 06Z ON SUNDAY I EXPECT THE AIR
TEMPREATURE TO CONTINUE TO RISE. THUS THERE IS NO SIGINFICANT THREAT
OF FREEZING DRIZZLE WITH THIS EVENT.

THE BAND OF RAIN SHOWERS AHEAD OF THE ARCTIC FRONT WILL ARRIVE AFTER
MIDNIGHT SATURDAY AND LAST FOR ONLY A FEW HOURS. AROUND 12Z THE
ARCTIC FRONT COMES THROUGH AND WINDS IN THE BOUNDARY LAYER JUMP
ABOVE 50 KNOTS. THAT COMBINED WITH THE STRONG COLD AIR ADVECTION
WILL MIX SOME OF THAT WIND DOWN TO THE GROUND AND RESULT IN SURFACE
WINDS OF 25-35 MPH RANGE. GUSTS SHOULD BE NEAR 50 MPH SUNDAY
AFTERNOON INTO SUNDAY EVENING. WIND GUSTS COULD REACH 60 MPH BY THE
LAKE MICHIGAN SHORE.

AS FOR THE WINTER STORM WATCH...THE COMBINED EFFECTS OF VERY STRONG
WINDS IN THE BOUNDARY LAYER AND 850 MB TEMPERATURES FALLING TO NEAR
-18C IN DEEP CYCLONIC FLOW WILL LEAD TO LAKE ENHANCED SNOW SHOWERS
BY LATE MORNING SUNDAY. LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP.
LITTLE QUESTION THERE. HOWEVER GIVEN THE STRENGTH OF THE WIND THE
AREA OF MAX ACCUMULATIONS WILL BE WELL INLAND...EAST OF US-131. THE
BEST TIME FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOW SHOWERS WOULD BE AS THAT TROUGH
ROTATES INTO THE AREA SUNDAY EVENING AND INVERSION HEIGHTS REACH
NEAR 8000 FT LATE SUNDAY AFTERNOON INTO SUNDAY EVENING. GIVEN THE
STRENGTH OF THE WIND AND PERSISTENT WIND DIRECTION FROM THE WEST
SOUTHWEST I SEE A WINTER STORM WATCH BEING ISSUED... MORE FOR THE
WIND AND BLOWING SNOW THAN THE ACCUMULATIONS.

East of 131 is where the majority of my accounts are. Merry Christmas. payup


----------



## dakotasrock

yea here in the TC their now saying 1-3 sat.... but i have a feeling it's gonna be 6 inches or nothing. Wish I was up there with u snofarmer.


----------



## DUMZ

ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS NORTHEAST IOWA AND SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA SATURDAY MORNING... AND THEN ACROSS SOUTHWEST INTO CENTRAL WISCONSIN SATURDAY AFTERNOON. THIS ACCUMULATING SNOW MAY CONTINUE THROUGH AT LEAST SUNDAY MORNING. TOTAL SNOW AMOUNTS FROM SATURDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH SUNDAY MAY BE IN THE 2 TO 4 INCH RANGE ACROSS PARTS OF NORTHEAST IOWA AND SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA...TO AS MUCH AS 5 TO 9 INCHES ACROSS PARTS OF WESTERN INTO NORTH-CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...SUSTAINED WEST WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH AND WIND GUSTS BETWEEN 30 AND 40 MPH ARE POSSIBLE FROM LATE SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY. THIS IS EXPECTED TO PRODUCE CONSIDERABLE BLOWING AND DRIFTING OF THE NEW SNOW.


I hope we get the 5-9 inch range!!


----------



## Up North

it's drizzling and raining here right now, if it turns to snow by Sunday morning we could have a bunch. Latest I heard was 2-5 for Bemidji area, western Wisconsin and the U.P. are supposed to get the brunt of the storm. Farmer, you ready? 

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Drizzle mix hear.....

plows are on:waving: 

Now their calling for 5-8 with high winds and temps falling down to the lower teens...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nada here, called everyone off for the night, which will mean we'll have 4" by 6 am.

Just a 1-3 here tomorrow during the day, then another 1-2 possible tomorrow night.

Nice, since the industrial stuff will be closed now until Wednesday.


----------



## dakotasrock

u better be ready snowfarmer... wcco said 6-12 for you guys. How'd u get so lucky?


----------



## IMAGE

Barely anything here either. I was in Fergus Falls this evening and it was coming down hard, they probally allready have an inch. I was getting all excited thinking this could be good for a few inches by morning. I finished up my oil change and jumped in the hotrod to roadtrip back to Fargo (about an hour west). Still AWESOME big flakes falling hard... call up my helper, tell him to be ready at 5am. As I pull into Fargo its clearing up, CRAP it's not even snowing here! WTF! 

SF-- We gotta get together so you can teach me your snow dance.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's 12:30 am, what have you been out pretreating??

Anyways, just got back in from doing some "testing" on 3 of my higher end bank accounts.

Got 10 bags of Magic Salt today, and spread them on these 3 accounts on the walks and high foot traffic areas. Figured you couldn't get a better storm to give this stuff a shot.

For what it's worth, all the thermometers read between 38 and 40 degrees.....

Gonna have to drop quick in temps before it'll be anything but drizzle.


----------



## Camden

Did any of you get any accumulation last night? There's nothing on the ground here in central MN. 

At about 10pm it was raining here pretty hard and the temp was 34 so I thought for sure it would switch over to snow at some point but it just never got cold enough.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The snow dancexysportxysportxysportxysport

It finally turned to snow at around 5am.
we have an inch on the ground and it's coming down at a good rate,
We'll definitely have to go out before lunch .

This morning they have us in the 6-8 range.


----------



## dakotasrock

u lucky devil. We MAYBE got an inch, and it stopped. Prob done for the day. lame-o.


----------



## Camden

dakotasrock - Where in MN are you located?

On a side note, I was just out and about and I ran probably 15 bags of salt through the Snowex 575 that I bought from LwnmwrMan22. That little thing can really throw the material around. I'm pretty impressed to say the least.


----------



## Up North

didn't get much here. Maybe 1.5 inches, and looks as though that's going to be it for us. I will get to go out and scrape a few but in the north country here, people like to have 3" before you drop the plow on their driveway. Commercial thankfully is different.

Buck


----------



## Wiseguyinc

I am in Fergus Falls and we ended up with 2 inches of snow but plenty of drifts. I had one account with drifts over 2 feet plugging up the entry solid this morning.I am glad I went when I did.Now just waiting for a couple residentials to wake up and move their cars.No work today so they are not in any hurry.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Got about 1.5" +/- here. Did all the accounts, will have to curb to curb some of them tonight.

I woke up at 4:30 after going to bed at 1 am after pretreating those accounts.

Got on NWS website and everything was light rain, rain, fog, except for my one area by Blaine "HEAVY SNOW".

I was like wtf?? All the temps were at 35, 34, whatever. 

I WAS going to just go to bed, since it was raining at my house, with all the same weather readings, but decided to get my mom out of bed (wife had to work) and come over to watch the kids and I headed down.

Rain rain rain until I got about 5 miles from my properties in Lino Lakes by the Kohl's and Super Target on 35W and all of a sudden 35 was white.

Got to my properties and there was probably about 1/4" everywhere on the blacktop, even the areas that I tried pretreating last night with Magic Salt.

Anyways, decided I needed to head back home, since there wasn't enough to plow and put the plows on the other trucks. This was about 5:15.

Got back down to the lots about 6:45 and there was the 1.5-2". Soooo... Dad was already plowing, called the other plow driver and got him out of bed, called the shovel guy, got him going.

Serviced 20 accounts in about 4 hours with the 3 trucks and the shovel guy.

I place didn't realize my shovel guy was on the way, called to complain that their sidewalk wasn't shoveled, and in the middle of the call, shovel guy showed up. Kinda hard to keep things in order when you're just going on the fly like that, just trying to get things opened up.

Anyways, we're on the hook it looks like for another 2-4 tomorrow, so tonight just going to curb to curb everything that's opened tomorrow (about 9 accounts) and then plow it all again tomorrow night it looks like.


----------



## SnoFarmer

we got 2" today with another 3-6 forcasted for
late tonight into tomarrow.
With increasing winds.


----------



## dakotasrock

We got just under an inch, but we called it an inch. Plowed for about 9 hours. Calling for another 1-2 tomorrow. However, I checked accuweather too, and they must be showing the storm comming more west, cause they said sunday called for blizzard conditions, and 4-8. lol.


----------



## djagusch

Pretty easy day in the cities. Lots of ice under the 1 inch of snow. The townhouses don't want salt though in the 4 years they have been around they have not had salt put down. Right now they could ice skate down the street.


----------



## DUMZ

been snowing here since about 3pm. got about 3 inches on the ground now and still coming good. Looks like we may get that 4-9 inches they where calling for us. now the problem is going to be the winds. they are saying 20-30mph with gust over 40... that will make for some hellish drifts.


----------



## dakotasrock

djagusch;465140 said:


> Pretty easy day in the cities. .


Tell me about it.... this was my first time ever doing my entire route during the day..... it's nice plowing when your not tired, the sun is out, and most commercial's are not open!


----------



## veggin psd

Here in the northwoods it was a crappy morning. Got up Saturday AM at 2, 3, 4, 5 Am.........Rain. Got an up at 6, Rain. At 7 am we had a quick inch of heavy sloppy snow. So, off I go.........pushing this crap in holiday trafffic. I forgot how much fun daytime events were. Just as soon as this snow was drove on......ice. Got spooked away from pre treating with magic because of the rain. Bout the time I was ready to spread some there was an inch of snow already! 

WTF, theres a Winter Snow Warning now and nothing is happening.........The NWS guys must have fell asleep and leaned on the warning button!


----------



## big acres

I was plowing four apartments on my route in Blaine with 2.5 inches of heavy wet snow and got calls from other guys in Fridley, and **** Rapids who only had 1 inch on their accounts -just 2 miles away from mine. A thin band smiled upon us!


----------



## DUMZ

we got about 8 inches last night and another 3-5 today. Been out since 5 this am. just eating some supper now and going back out. wind blowing really good now. I took some picks today, will post them later...


----------



## Chase88

good luck! we got all rain down here in northern Indiana! Now we have 40 to 50 mph winds and lakeffect snow showers!


----------



## SnoFarmer

It started to snow at around 4am.
Heavy snow all day with high winds.xysport
11.5 so far..

But it looks like it is braking up and the temps are starting to fall.
Get up early and do some cleaning up push some drifts back
then relax with a  or ....

Merry Christmas.:waving:


----------



## DUMZ

We ended up getting 14" this weekend. plowed 12 hours yesterday, then went back out for 8 hours last night. Slept 3 hours and have to finish up the last of my accounts today. Nice white Christmas this year. With some extra payup in my pocket...

Well the wifes pocket


----------



## dakotasrock

TC got PLENTY for me. A ton of drifting. It looks like we are in a stormy pattern, as an inch or two is possible on xmas, and more i s possible thurs or friday.


----------



## Up North

well I hope you all get your jobs finished up so you can get back home with the families for Christmas. And with that being said, I wish you all a *Merry Christmas!*

Buck


----------



## Camden

We didn't end up with much accumulation here in central MN but the wind created havoc in a lot of areas so I was able to plow all of my accounts at least once. 

In some places I was only plowing 2" and it other areas there was easily over a foot. 

Time to shower and then off to the in-laws for X-Mas.

Hope all of you guys are making lots of payup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Nice call today with the weather... yesterday, "less than 1/2" possible".

I go out this morning scraping down some lots at some higher end commercials where I salted to get rid of the hard pack. Starts snowiing, can't see 1/5 mile.

Get home, check the websites 1-2" possible.

We've already got 3/4". Called the guys, put them on alert. They didn't sound too happy.

The contracts for December are getting their money's worth, that's for sure.


----------



## djagusch

Tell me about the contract situation. I will have 5 snow events after tomorrow and December isn't even done. I'm hoping the 18 snow events I used to calculate the contract will be close.


----------



## dakotasrock

please help.... too much snow at once. But we'll take it.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We barely got a trace from that syestem it all went south of us.

Our snow fall to date for Dec is 30.5 inches.

It's snowing again....
Forecast is for 2-3 for today...


----------



## DUMZ

Posted last storm pics in storm picture forum. they are calling for 1-3 inches again today, and possible a bigger storm starting this friday. So far to date we've gotten about 23 inches... Not bad Dec. 4th most here in recorded history by Christmas.


----------



## DUMZ

Well that 1-3 is holding up... snowing really good here now, got about 1.5 on ground now and radar shows no signs of letting up any time soon payup


----------



## SnoFarmer

About the same here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

A SLOW MOVING WEATHER SYSTEM...COMBINED WITH SOME LAKE EFFECT SNOW...WILL BRING 2 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW TO THE HEAD OF THE LAKES AREA THROUGH THIS AFTERNOON. THE HEAVIER AMOUNTS WILL LIKELY BE CONFINED TO PLACES NEAR LAKE SUPERIOR.
NWS....

We almost have more snow in the month of Dec than we had all of last year.


----------



## plowboy21

this year started out like it was gonna kick our butts then sudnly stoped hope it comes back soon chance for 2" tonight just hope it cools down and the rain friday turns to snow


----------



## djagusch

Back from 13 hours of plowing and all done. Tomorrow will be a good day to change the oil and get stuff greased up. Hopefully Friday will be less than a inch but the weatherman pretty much sucked for this storm so who knows.


----------



## Camden

djagusch;468260 said:


> Back from 13 hours of plowing and all done. Tomorrow will be a good day to change the oil and get stuff greased up. Hopefully Friday will be *less than a inch* but the weatherman pretty much sucked for this storm so who knows.


You mean MORE than an inch, don't you? Saying that you want little or no snow is just crazy talk...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well it's still snowing hear.
About 3"-so far with a possibility of 3-6 more over night.
You have to love that lake effect snowpayup
Looks like we will be going out again in the am..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just wanted to rub it in....

Finally laying in bed, first time I've seen it since 7 am Tuesday... it's 5 am Thursday.

Anyways, plowed everything Tuesday night, was done at 5 am, then we had that 1.5" of fluff move through, and didn't want to pay out yet another day of payroll this week, so I did the work myself.

Those last 2 accounts I was REALLY dragging though.

Got a call on a new construction next door to a Country Inn & Suites I'm doing, a new apartment complex. $60 / man hour for shovelers, $150 / hour for truck. They need it done today (Thursday) for final inspection on Friday. Soooo... I get to get up in 6 hours and go back plowing.....

I too hope it doesn't snow on Friday... those contracts took a serious beating this month.


----------



## djagusch

Camden;468304 said:


> You mean MORE than an inch, don't you? Saying that you want little or no snow is just crazy talk...


No the townhouses I do are on contract and they already got there money's worth this month. If it did snow, no snow in St Paul but north of Forest Lake is fine (that's where my per time accounts are).

LWNMWRMN22 good job picking up another account in that area!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yip, yip Yahoo, Winter Storm Watch for tomorrow into early Friday, 6" or more. These weekend storms are great. 

Then a chance of 'meaningful' snow Mon thru Wed next week at least with a Clipper Monday. Gonna end this year with a bang yet. Unfortuantely, not what I needed for taxes. :crying:


----------



## DUMZ

SnoFarmer;467931 said:


> We almost have more snow in the month of Dec than we had all of last year.


Right now we are about even with what we got here last yr. It's been a great Dec. Now if we can just keep them coming for the months of Jan, Feb, and first half of March I will be very happy with the winter payup


----------



## IMAGE

I wish Fargo would get the snow you guys east of us keep getting. 

At least these 2 week droughts between triggers are good motivation to work on getting seasonal contracts for next yr.


----------



## SnoFarmer

IMAGE;472537 said:


> .after 4 days of moving I decided to drink the rest of my stock instead of moving it... should save me a trip. Got til 12-31 to finish off the freezer and cabinet.


Keep up the good work.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Still snowing....
an other 1-3 for today....


----------



## IMAGE

SnoFarmer;472805 said:



> Still snowing....
> an other 1-3 for today....


Thats so not fair!

Oh yeah SF--- I didnt make my goal, had to move a couple bottles still


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's looking like just an inch of lake fluf.
so we'll have the night off

Just lower the blade to about 2 inches off the ground and drive and the snow flies off the lot

Tat thar is a profeshionail tip


----------



## Mark Oomkes

They did it again to us, went from 1-3" to 6-12" with a Winter Storm Warning. So much for a nice relaxing New Year's Day. :crying:

BTW, that doesn't include the lake effect kicking in tomorrow.  Shouldn't be too bad, winds out of the NW, so it should just hit the SW part of our area, but it still means squalls and drifting.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think your going to get the worst of it if there is "more worster" 
to get...

The temps are going to drop for us tonight (-10 to 12) with winds
out of the N,W.
That should mean lake enhancement snow for you.


----------



## dakotasrock

Mark Oomkes;473030 said:


> They did it again to us, went from 1-3" to 6-12" with a Winter Storm Warning. So much for a nice relaxing New Year's Day. :crying:
> 
> BTW, that doesn't include the lake effect kicking in tomorrow.  Shouldn't be too bad, winds out of the NW, so it should just hit the SW part of our area, but it still means squalls and drifting.


Last year I worked new years eve, and this year I worked christmas eve and christmas... now it's ur turn. :salute:


----------



## DUMZ

Snowfall Total in La Crosse Makes Top 10 for December

This December has been very snowy so far with several snowstorms and 10 days with measurable snowfall.

In December 2007, 24.2 inches of snow was recorded at the La Crosse Municipal Airport. This ranks as the 5th snowiest December on record since 1893.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Lot's of snow this year..

We too had the 5th or 6th snowiest Dec on record.payup
Now we are getting a little cool air ,-12 this morning but it is going to warm up into the mid 30's this weekend with the possibility of 
rain...rain.... snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

40's here this weekend / Monday.

It'll be nice to get some melt on the piles, some of the parking lots that've got some hardpack yet from a couple weeks ago when we got rain that turned to snow.

A thaw is always welcome. Turns those piles nice n HARD when you push the next bit of snow into them when they refreeze.


----------



## millsaps118

Yep...it's going to be a slush fest this wkend. Are you guys gonna go out and clean up lots and try to move piles back? I think I might for my contracted accounts but will wait for a call from my per push accounts.


----------



## SnoFarmer

millsaps118;475021 said:


> Yep...it's going to be a slush fest this wkend. Are you guys gonna go out and clean up lots and try to move piles back? I think I might for my contracted accounts but will wait for a call from my per push accounts.


no,lol... We start with the piles pushed back

Let the rain shrink them...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;475021 said:


> Yep...it's going to be a slush fest this wkend. Are you guys gonna go out and clean up lots and try to move piles back? I think I might for my contracted accounts but will wait for a call from my per push accounts.


I don't push any piles back until the customer calls, even the ones on contract.

I put the piles in convienient locations for me to push snow, yet opposite directions of the front doors, if possible.

I don't push up onto grass with the truck, only as far as the blade will push.

When the customer feels like they need to get some piles moved to regain spaces, they can pay me $100 / hour for the 60 hp Kubota with the 6' Lorenz blower to blow them back.

Besides, today (-2) would be a better day than when it's 40. The snow will go through the blower much better.

If you don't have a cab on the tractor / skid, well, you may want to wait until it's 40 then.


----------



## Up North

well after this weekend the piles are gonna solid as rocks...so hopefully everyone planned ahead and stacked far enough back. 

Buck


----------



## DUMZ

yeah, not happy with the calling of 30-40 weather with rain/ice mix... but a little warm up to clear some of the ice that has been there for a month would be nice... Then let it snow snow snow!!


----------



## dakotasrock

idk... hopefully we just get a little rain. not 2 inches of rain and a dusting of snow


----------



## dakotasrock

well accuweather is saying 1-3 tuesday for MSP..... kstp says 1-2,..... with rain on mon


----------



## DUMZ

Nothing like a nice down pour of rain in Jan. Calling for up to 1/2 today. Over half of our snow has melted. It's been 35-45 since Friday night. Talking colder weather and snow for this weekend


----------



## Up North

yeah, we had 41 yesterday and the snow shrunk up quite a bit. I took the boys out ice fishing yesterday and we left the shacks home. Wore a sweatshirt and didn't even have to put a pair of gloves on.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

How deep was the slush?


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;480643 said:


> How deep was the slush?


depended on the area. We didn't have much where we set up, but I saw a guy on a four wheeler 100 yds away that just about didn't make it...

Buck


----------



## DUMZ

hunting all day yesterday w/o bibs, 600 gram boots, and no gloves... was nice out, but wish it was way colder. Today marks the start of my ice fishing season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;480643 said:


> How deep was the slush?


To the bottom.


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol
Their is plenty of good ice under that slush


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;480662 said:


> lol
> Their is plenty of good ice under that slush


That's what I meant, it was slush, to the bottom of it, then ice.


----------



## Up North

Mark Oomkes;480666 said:


> That's what I meant, it was slush, to the bottom of it, then ice.


then water...

Buck


----------



## McVey Landscaping

Weather! This is crazy, pushed 8 times where I live in the month of December 2007. It is now Jan. 6th 2008 and 68 degrees hotter than on Jan. 3rd 2008 which was -5. Crazy!! Want more snow to push and play in. Not ready to start lawns again, just finished with them at the begining of December 2007.:crying:


----------



## dakotasrock

Last few computer runs show snow for thurs & thurs night. Attached NAM is thru 6 PM thurs

2-5 Maybe for the TC & central MN?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;481283 said:


> Last few computer runs show snow for thurs & thurs night. Attached NAM is thru 6 PM thurs
> 
> 2-5 Maybe for the TC & central MN?


I'll guarantee a plowable event Thursday thru Thursday night, since I need to go to the Green Expo Friday morning for my pesticide classes.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;481535 said:


> I'll guarantee a plowable event Thursday thru Thursday night, since I need to go to the Green Expo Friday morning for my pesticide classes.


yep, that'll do it. Every time a guy has to leave town...BOOM! Get yer plows ready down there.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Did someone say snow?

Well it just started to snow.

a possible 1-3 for today.


----------



## DUMZ

I'd go for some snow!!! good chance for 2-4" on Thursday. I hope so, get the green rolling in again. payup


----------



## ABES

i too am ready for the snow, hell if the rest of winter is as good as december was i will be able to afford that shiny new western i have had my eyes on.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well that 1-3 turned to one to none.


----------



## dakotasrock

lol sorry snofarmer. Theres always tomorrow night.


----------



## SnoFarmer

we'll see maybe a little snow for tomorrow but it looks more like Thursday for us.

lake enhancement....


----------



## IMAGE

*I quit*

Thats it I Quit! To hell with the weathermen! The last week they have been saying 1-2 inches wed night. Then yesterday both weather guys say nothing the rest of the week. Now one local guy changed it to nothing for Fargo but 2-4 for central MN for wed/thurs, and the other weather guy says we will get "a good couple inches in the Red River Valley."

So thats it, I am just gonna get one of those "Weather Stick" things and stick it outside my window, I am sure it will be at least as dependable.

 the weathermen!


----------



## SnoFarmer

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
403 AM CST WED JAN 9 2008
THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...EARLY THIS MORNING THROUGH TONIGHT

LIGHT ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL BEGIN ACROSS THE LARGE INLAND LAKES AREA LATE TONIGHT.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...THURSDAY THROUGH MONDAY

LIGHT ACCUMULATING SNOW IS ANCIPITATED THURSDAY THROUGH FRIDAY
LIGHT SNOW OR SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS ARE EXPECTED ACROSS THE ARROWHEAD AND ALONG THE SOUTH SHORE OF LAKE SUPERIOR...INCLUDING
THE DULUTH AREA SATURDAY THROUGH MONDAY.

It looks like the lake will enhance the snow fall.
A possible (again) of 1-4......


----------



## DUMZ

Thursday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 33. East wind between 9 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible. 

Thursday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North wind around 9 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.

hmmm... sound like 1-4" to you? :realmad:


----------



## millsaps118

DUMZ;483129 said:


> Thursday: Snow likely. Cloudy, with a high near 33. East wind between 9 and 11 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.
> 
> Thursday Night: A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a low around 25. North wind around 9 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> 
> hmmm... sound like 1-4" to you? :realmad:


DUMZ....FYI, SnoFarmer gets that lake effect snow where he's at, so they might see that 1"-4".


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol Move a little closer to the lake....
The local guy just called for 2 to 4 for tomorrow also along the shores of the lake.


----------



## IMAGE

I am calling for 2-4" between now and april. mark my words.


----------



## dakotasrock

IMAGE;483256 said:


> I am calling for 2-4" between now and april. mark my words.


SHUT UP!!!!!!

yea that 2-5 turned out to be flurries..... deja vu' of last year.... lets hope it doesnt happen again.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Blame it on me... I went out and put the plows on all 3 trucks, called all the guys, got the ice melt loaded up in the trucks.

If I would have left everything as it was we would have had 6" of snow......


----------



## Up North

nothing but drizzle and sleet all day up here. Got good and wet setting out the spear house this morning, hopefully pay off will come tomorrow! 

Buck


----------



## IMAGE

dakotasrock;483424 said:


> SHUT UP!!!!!!


haha sorry buddy!


----------



## DUMZ

:angry: 1-4" turned into about 1/2"!! Oh well... it's still early, but I too guilty of being over prepared


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well if you got an 1/2 inch you got twice as much as we did....


----------



## DUMZ

SnoFarmer;483145 said:


> lol Move a little closer to the lake....
> The local guy just called for 2 to 4 for tomorrow also along the shores of the lake.


I got Lake Onalaska right next to me... does that count??


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol, it can't hurt.


Todays forcast did not call for any snow
but it has been snowing lightky all morring.
Almost an inch so far......

lake effect...


----------



## dakotasrock

Where'd this snow come from??????? Flurries? I dont think so. "Flurries" turned into eight-tenths of an inch.... now im waiting for a call to see if we're going out tonight. 

They must have accidently swapped today's forecast with yesterdays.


----------



## DUMZ

Same goes for here... Must be that lake effect snofarmer has been telling me about  we got about and inch on the ground now and it looks like we may get just a little bit more... just need another strong 1/2 inch and im out the door :waving:


----------



## dakotasrock

SOOOOOOO close to going out, but we didnt. Bummer. We havnt gone out since Christmas!


----------



## Camden

dakotasrock;484822 said:


> SOOOOOOO close to going out, but we didnt. Bummer. We havnt gone out since Christmas!


I'm in the same boat...no plowing since X-Mas eve. I have thrown down quite a bit of salt due to all of the melting so at least that's something.

Next 10 days don't look good either :crying:


----------



## dakotasrock

Camden;484921 said:


> I'm in the same boat...no plowing since X-Mas eve. I have thrown down quite a bit of salt due to all of the melting so at least that's something.
> 
> Next 10 days don't look good either :crying:


Tuesday COULD be enough to plow.... if we're lucky. Just checked the weather channel, and they are showing a 60% chance for next sun and monday already with the warmer air that is coming after this week's arctic blast.

Everyone do ur snow dances :redbounce:yow!::bluebounc


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;485105 said:


> Tuesday COULD be enough to plow.... if we're lucky. Just checked the weather channel, and they are showing a 60% chance for next sun and monday already with the warmer air that is coming after this week's arctic blast.
> 
> Everyone do ur snow dances :redbounce:yow!::bluebounc


I would have thought you would have given up on the weather channel by now.

Nothing's any good except for the next day's forecast, and even Thursday / Friday shows how that can be no good as well.


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;485207 said:


> I would have thought you would have given up on the weather channel by now.
> 
> Nothing's any good except for the next day's forecast, and even Thursday / Friday shows how that can be no good as well.


I did, but I've gotta look forward to something!!!


----------



## dakotasrock

snow, whereever did you go?



im about ready to start going back to church to pray for snow.


What sucks is after the christmas week round of storms, I was glad it was done snowing for a while. Mother nature really showed me.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;487240 said:


> snow, whereever did you go?
> 
> im about ready to start going back to church to pray for snow.
> 
> What sucks is after the christmas week round of storms, I was glad it was done snowing for a while. Mother nature really showed me.


Man, you REALLY need to lay off the roller coaster that is mother nature.

Weren't you the one that said after the first 2 bouts in early December "HERE WE GO!!!!"???

I know I know, it's just conversation, just giving you the needle....

Waiting for SnoFarmer to chime in, get some totals from the Lake Effect over the last couple of days... Oomkes?? you still plowing??


----------



## dakotasrock

haha, yea i've loved snow when I was a kid even before I started plowing...... i dont know why. It's my version of cocaine. 

I gotta have it!!!!! lol.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;487251 said:


> Waiting for SnoFarmer to chime in, get some totals from the Lake Effect over the last couple of days... Oomkes?? you still plowing??


johndee.com (what I consider to be a very reliable site) shows Duluth with only 14" on the ground right now 

Didn't it seem like Farmer was plowing every other day?? I was thinking about taking my sleds up there this weekend but not if there's only a little over a foot on the ground...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah, I was so busy from the dumping of lake effect. NOT

We had a weird one Friday, plowed 2 routes--north and west sides of town where there was 2-3"--and the rest of town had a half inch at best. Mostly melted Friday and Saturday. Snowed all day Sunday and we got a whopping 1/4", but it was enough for a salt run again yesterday. payup

And another salt run this AM, another 1/4-1/2". 

Looks like the end of the week will be cold............and busy.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;487251
Waiting for SnoFarmer to chime in said:


> Ho, about 2inches...
> If you go up the shore a little ways they got over 15 inches this week and if you swing over to the south shore it'still snowing.
> 
> You can see it snowing from hear:crying:
> 
> If your looking to snowmobile in MN go up to Cook county or go to Northern WI, MI , the south shore for snow.
> 
> The January thaw did do a number on unpacked snow. packed snow does not melt as fast. There is still 14-20 inches on the ground in our area..
> 
> Temps this week will be in the lower teens to -10...
> 
> Well we are getting flurries again......So today I'm going to remove the plows and counterweight and see what that does.....


----------



## DUMZ

THE THREAT FOR ACCUMULATING SNOWS RETURNS WEDNESDAY NIGHT AND
THURSDAY...AS A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TRACKS NORTHEAST FROM THE
SOUTHERN PLAINS TO ACROSS THE GREAT LAKES. SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO THE
AREA BY WEDNESDAY EVENING...LASTING INTO THURSDAY EVENING. FLUFFY
ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED...WITH THE HIGHER TOTALS CURRENTLY
LOOKING TO FALL FROM NORTHEAST IOWA THROUGH NORTHERN WISCONSIN.
AMOUNTS OF 2 TO 5 INCHES LOOK POSSIBLE AT THE MOMENT...AND WHILE
CONFIDENCE IS INCREASING THAT ACCUMULATING SNOW WILL OCCUR...WHERE
THE HIGHER AMOUNTS FALL IS STILL SPECULATIVE AT THIS TIME.


Dont that figure... I'm suppost to be outta town thursday-sunday...

Weather channel calling for 5-9 inches...

payuppayup


----------



## dakotasrock

im gonna sit this discussion out......... im bad luck.


----------



## farmerkev

Well, if you get any extra snow, feel free to send some down here to Saint Paul, maybe you guys can give us some


----------



## DUMZ

farmerkev;487896 said:


> Well, if you get any extra snow, feel free to send some down here to Saint Paul, maybe you guys can give us some


If I get to much to handle I'll send some up to ya!! Dont think that will be the case though xysport

Havn't pushed any snow since Dec. 23rd Time to collect payup


----------



## farmerkev

We have 2-4 predicted later this week, if the system would move a little bit we could see a few more inches. So I think we can get by on our own.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;488209 said:


> We have 2-4 predicted later this week, if the system would move a little bit we could see a few more inches. So I think we can get by on our own.


Where do you see 2-4 for St. Paul area???


----------



## farmerkev

The evening news
1-2 north and west of here, 8+ southeast of here, the news is on right now, check it out, I saw it on channel 4, but I always watch channel 5, like right now.


----------



## farmerkev

Them weather people need to get their acts together, they really know how to pi$$ someone off, from what I just saw, looks like closer to 1/2 inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;488341 said:


> Them weather people need to get their acts together, they really know how to pi$$ someone off, from what I just saw, looks like closer to 1/2 inch.


I was going to say.... from everything I've heard and seen, it's pretty much flurries...


----------



## dirtmandan2

5 to 8" by thursday night there saying for us... starting wed evening...


----------



## DUMZ

dirtmandan2;488388 said:


> 5 to 8" by thursday night there saying for us... starting wed evening...


same for me... where you at??


----------



## dakotasrock

I can't sit out anymore......
Paul douglas (who loves snow like me) said last night 2-4... but this morning wcco said under an inch.

We're sitting on that line again....

Latest NAM model isnt looking as impressive as it was. GFS still shows hope. I attached the GFS. If the system moves even 10-20 miles west, the TC could get some good snow. 75 miles west would be a bullseye.


----------



## SnoFarmer

407 Am Cst Wed Jan 16 2008

This Hazardous Weather Outlook Is For Northeastern Minnesota And
Northwestern Wisconsin.

.day One...today And Tonight

Patchy Light Freezing Drizzle Is Possible This Morning Before The
Passage Of A Cold Front. There Is A Chance Of Light Snow Along And
Just Behind The Front...with An Inch Or Less Accumulation Expected
Through Tonight.

.days Two Through Seven...thursday Through Tuesday

A Low Pressure System Moving Up From The Southwest Will Bring
Several Inches Of Snow To Northwestern Wisconsin Thursday And
Thursday Night. At The Same Time...several Inches Of Lake Effect
Snow Is Expected In The Snowbelt Of Ashland And Iron Counties.
Accumulations In The 3 To 6 Inch Range Are Possible.

Another Cold Front Could Bring Significant Snowfall To Areas South
Of Duluth On Friday And Saturday...with More Lake Effect Snow In The
Wisconsin Snow Belt On Saturday.

Very Cold Wind Chills Are Expected On Friday And Saturday...with
Readings Dipping Below Minus 40 Degrees During The Early Morning
Hours


----------



## DUMZ

A winter storm will strengthen as it moves out of the Plains and across the Great Lakes tonight. Snow will spread into the region by this evening as a result, continuing for much of Thursday. Appreciable accumulations may result, with upwards of 6 inches possible in some locations. On Friday, another system will track across the region, bringing much less snow though (only an inch or two expected). However, it will bring colder air, along with strong northwest winds. These winds will blow and drift the fallen snow, leading to reduced visibilities and drifts across roadways. In the open areas of southeast Minnesota and northeast Iowa, visibilities less than 1/2 mile and ground blizzard conditions could result for short periods of time Friday afternoon and night. In addition, sub zero temperatures and the strong winds will produce wind chills of 20 to 30 below for Friday night and Saturday morning all across the region.


----------



## DUMZ

heres a map


----------



## farmerkev

Im right outside of it all:crying:, were is all of the typical MN snow?


----------



## DUMZ

farmerkev;488716 said:


> Im right outside of it all:crying:, were is all of the typical MN snow?


that was me the last two yrs. only had 4 plowable events here last yr.. and 5-6 the yr before. This yr we had that many in dec. This will be our first time out since the 23rd of Dec though. We got 14" outta that 4-8" storm...


----------



## dirtmandan2

im surprised you didnt get out earlier this week... Im in wisconsin rapids... plowed 2 inches last thursday night and 1 1/2 monday morning i think it was... now were downgraded to only 3 to 6 which is fine w/ me... And now monday we will be hauling snow all day...bought a set of wings, hopefully ill get a hair in my azz 2moro and get them put on,,,


----------



## DUMZ

well there is a good 4"+ on the ground right now.. did my com lots and now time to wait till she wraps up. 

We got just little dustings all last week into this week... add them all up and about 2" fell. With the warm temps we had and left over salt on the blacktop lots they melted down just fine.


----------



## Camden

Hey SnoFarmer, I think tonight you're going to have to find a fat chick to cuddle up to...I just read this on the Star Tribune website ----->

An Alberta clipper charging south out of Canada on Friday will bring the coldest air of the season to the entire state, the National Weather Service said. The wind chill in Duluth could reach *60 below tonight*.


----------



## dakotasrock

DUMZ;489837 said:


> well there is a good 4"+ on the ground right now.. did my com lots and now time to wait till she wraps up.
> 
> We got just little dustings all last week into this week... add them all up and about 2" fell. With the warm temps we had and left over salt on the blacktop lots they melted down just fine.


Enjoy this one DUMZ, cause the next one is going to be a bullseye around the twin cities payup


----------



## SnoFarmer

tomorrow night -20 with out wind chill









Make it two of them, it's going to be a little chilly outside


----------



## IMAGE

We are getting a nice gentle snowfall in Fargo right now, about .5" right now, and radar looks like it will keep coming down for the next 1.5 hours. Probally will total about 1.5" but about 1am we are going to be getting 25mph winds... so if doenst blow it all away there should be some nice drifting... 
looks like I get to work in the -30 - -40 wind chill in the morn...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I've been splitting firewood since there's no snow, I and another guy are turning 8' logs into a little more than 2 full cords of wood a day, about 5 hours for the both of us.

He's leaving to move back to CO on Monday, and I had about 5 more full cord left to do. We were hoping to get it done before the end of the weekend, but now it's saying -40 here for the windchill on Saturday during the day. Looks like I might have to hold off on it.

And to think, this is the new and improved windchill, where they say it's warmer than before.

I just looked up on this website...

http://ggweather.com/windchill.htm

And for SnoFarmer Friday night... the old windchill would have been pushing -80.

I remember one time when I was 10-11, we were heading to St. Paul for a Sportsman Show or something, and the windchill was -100 somewhere here in MN, they were talking about it on the radio.

Even tonight, once that sun went down, it was quite chilly hauling the firewood.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;490643 said:


> And to think, this is the new and improved windchill, where they say it's warmer than before.
> 
> .


Well, as -80 is a improved wind chill,warmer than before why let it stop you?.........:waving:


----------



## dakotasrock

bring on the COLD!!!! At least we'll have one part of winter!!!! It'll also make some more ice. I've been kinda leary cause the ice isnt in the best shape. Driving out makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## dakotasrock

IMAGE;490606 said:


> We are getting a nice gentle snowfall in Fargo right now, about .5" right now, and radar looks like it will keep coming down for the next 1.5 hours. Probally will total about 1.5" but about 1am we are going to be getting 25mph winds... so if doenst blow it all away there should be some nice drifting...
> looks like I get to work in the -30 - -40 wind chill in the morn...


HA! Checked the forecast for fargo, according to the NWS, total nighttime accumulation less than a half inch possible. lol. I've given up all hope for an accurate forecast since all the stuff they've screwed up in the last 4 weeks. We've all just gotta be our own forecasters.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I hear ya, that early snow messed the ice up..

I was thinking about going ice fishing soon too


----------



## ABES

earlier in the season the ice was crap around here but i have been driving out the past couple weeks as of 5 pm yesterday there is a solid 16'' on my favorite lake. i am looking forword to the cold then i get the whole lake to myself to fish


----------



## SnoFarmer

Good to hear. I haven't drilled a hole in a month.
(keep it clean)


----------



## IMAGE

dakotasrock;490717 said:


> HA! Checked the forecast for fargo, according to the NWS, total nighttime accumulation less than a half inch possible. lol. I've given up all hope for an accurate forecast since all the stuff they've screwed up in the last 4 weeks. We've all just gotta be our own forecasters.


Yeah WTF!? right after that it stopped snowing! Even though it still showed blue on the radar all the way up to GF, and over to VC, but 20 min later it showed ALL****!NG CLEAR!! Well I guess I am off to bed with the ol lady, its gonna snow tonight.... I promise


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Camden;490291 said:


> Hey SnoFarmer, I think tonight you're going to have to find a fat chick to cuddle up to...I just read this on the Star Tribune website ----->
> 
> An Alberta clipper charging south out of Canada on Friday will bring the coldest air of the season to the entire state, the National Weather Service said. The wind chill in Duluth could reach *60 below tonight*.


I'd rather freeze.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Only -8 this morning.. 
I'm kind of disappointed..


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;490735 said:


> Good to hear. I haven't drilled a hole in a month.
> (keep it clean)


why am I not surprised? LOL! Just keeping it clean...

We're heading towards -30's tonight and tomorrow night actual temps, windchills will be in the -50 to -60 range and I've got 3 guys coming up to go ice fishing. Might have to wear my long johns this weekend.

Buck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;490735 said:


> Good to hear. I haven't drilled a hole in a month.
> (keep it clean)


Sounds like a personal problem.


----------



## SnoFarmer

....lol....


----------



## toby4492

Two men have been sitting out on a lake all day long, ice fishing. One has been having no luck at all and the other has been pulling fish after fish out of his hole in the ice. The man having no luck finally leans over and asks the other what his secrect is.

"mmmmm mmm mm mmm mmmm mmm mmm."

"I'm sorry, what did you say?"

"mmmmm mmm mm mmm mmmm mmm mmm."

"I'm sorry, I still didn't understand you." The successful man spits something into his hand.

"You've got to keep your worms warm." LOL


----------



## SnoFarmer

Sven & oly wanted to go ice fishing. 
Sven seen many books on the subject and finally after getting all there gear together they made for the nearest frozen lake.

After positioning there ice house, Oly started to drill a hole in the ice. Suddenly from above a voice boomed, 
"There are no fish under the ice!" 

Startled, 
Oly moved further down the ice and began to drill yet another hole. 
Again from the heavens the voice bellowed, 
"There are no fish under the ice!" 

Oly now startled.
Moved way down to the opposite end of the ice set up his shanty and tried again to drill yet another hole. The voice came once more, 
"There are no fish under the ice!" 
Oly stopped, looked skyward, and said, 
"Is that you, Lord?" 

"NO" the voice replied, " I'm the manager of this ice rink!"


----------



## toby4492

http://www.landbigfish.com/jokes/showcase.cfm?ID=41


----------



## SnoFarmer

funny....

one more...

There was a competition between a team of blondes and a team of brunettes to see who could catch the most fish icefishing. Once the contest started, it was clear that the brunettes were going to win, as they kept pulling out fish after fish. Soon, the blondes got worried and sent over one of their team to see what the brunettes were doing differently. A few minutes later, the blonde comes running back.

"A hole! You need to put a hole in the ice!"


----------



## farmerkev

I have made it out on the ice twice this year, two days in a row, several hours out there each day, and never even got a nibble:crying: Once this arctic weather leaves, (I have no shack) I will be hittin it hard, fish beware! Cant plow, so next best thing is fishin.


----------



## dakotasrock

went fishing today on a undisclosed lake in the Alexandria Area, and to my surprise, there was friggin 25 inches of ice. I couldnt beleave it.

However, the snow is drifting, and u cant see where the big drifts are. Got stuck pulling out the ice house when I broke through a layer of crust.  Had to get pulled out by a fellow fisherman. Not cool.


----------



## SnoFarmer

8:29pm and -17....


----------



## SnoFarmer

temp update -20f.....11:48pm

I bet Buck can beat it...lol


----------



## DUMZ

Just issued...

...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM MONDAY TO MIDNIGHT CST
MONDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LA CROSSE HAS ISSUED A SNOW
ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM MONDAY TO MIDNIGHT CST
MONDAY NIGHT.

LIGHT SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA AND SOUTHWEST
WISCONSIN ON MONDAY MORNING...AND BECOME HEAVIER AND INCREASE IN COVERAGE
THROUGH THE AFTERNOON HOURS ON MONDAY. SNOW WILL CONTINUE INTO
MONDAY EVENING...BEFORE TAPERING TO FLURRIES AFTER MIDNIGHT. MOST
AREAS WILL SEE BETWEEN 3 AND 6 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH A FEW
LOCATIONS PERHAPS EXCEEDING 6 INCHES.

Got a total of 5inches on thursday... Nice to keep them coming like this... one or two a week of 3-5 inches would be great payup


----------



## SnoFarmer

We'll goody for you.......:waving:

Sky ,clear 
Temp -10.6f and falling... lol


----------



## dakotasrock

DUMZ;493076 said:


> Just issued...
> 
> ...SNOW ADVISORY IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM MONDAY TO MIDNIGHT CST
> MONDAY NIGHT...
> 
> THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN LA CROSSE HAS ISSUED A SNOW
> ADVISORY...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 6 AM MONDAY TO MIDNIGHT CST
> MONDAY NIGHT.
> 
> LIGHT SNOW WILL SPREAD INTO SOUTHEAST MINNESOTA AND SOUTHWEST
> WISCONSIN ON MONDAY MORNING...AND BECOME HEAVIER AND INCREASE IN COVERAGE
> THROUGH THE AFTERNOON HOURS ON MONDAY. SNOW WILL CONTINUE INTO
> MONDAY EVENING...BEFORE TAPERING TO FLURRIES AFTER MIDNIGHT. MOST
> AREAS WILL SEE BETWEEN 3 AND 6 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH A FEW
> LOCATIONS PERHAPS EXCEEDING 6 INCHES.
> 
> Got a total of 5inches on thursday... Nice to keep them coming like this... one or two a week of 3-5 inches would be great payup


SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT UP!!!!


----------



## DUMZ

right place right time.... this yr... so far payup

 -2 and falling


----------



## SnoFarmer

...-15.8...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

dakotasrock;493291 said:


> SHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT UP!!!!


We've had about 3-4 inches over the last 2 days, all lake effect. Almost too cold to snow.  Real fine stuff, but it had some substance to it, sort of strange.

Supposed to get another 3-5 tonight in to tomorrow.

We're downright balmy compared to you guys, never got below zero. Think I'll go put some shorts on.


----------



## dlcs

Snowed 1/2" last night, just like sugar, temp was right around 5 degrees.  Suppose to get another 2-3" tonight so we will wait till then to plow, should be a easy push since its so fine.:bluebounc


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;491651 said:


> temp update -20f.....11:48pm
> 
> I bet Buck can beat it...lol


well...yeah we beat it alright. Both Friday night and Saturday night we hit -27. Out on a lake with -27 actual temps and -50 some windchill. Good thing we had lots of beer or I would've gone home instead of staying out there for 2 nights. We stayed plenty warm however, but we just about went through a full 100lb propane cylinder to keep warm.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

But, more importantly. Did you catch any fish?


----------



## toby4492

A snow advisory remains in effect from 9 am this morning to 6 am cst Tuesday.
Light snow should begin over much of southeast wisconsin this morning, between 6 am and 9 am. The snow will gradually increase in intensity toward mid-day, then continue through the afternoon and evening, finally diminishing from west to east after midnight. Total accumulations of 4 to 6 inches are expected. :yow!:


----------



## DUMZ

We got down to -22 in the city yesterday morning... At my house I had -25 and there was reports of -35 in some of the valleys... wow its 1 out now


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;493702 said:


> But, more importantly. Did you catch any fish?


we caught a few, but it was really slow. Most importantly the Packers lost! WOO HOO!!!

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;493742 said:


> Most importantly the Packers lost! WOO HOO!!!
> 
> Buck


yes it is:waving:


----------



## DUMZ

3 inches on the ground now and snowing the heaviest it has all day payup


----------



## gump

About 3 1/2 inches down by the Illinois border and still coming, YE HA!!


----------



## dakotasrock

i wish paul douglas would come back from vacation. At least he has hope for snow in the TC. Today was another bust. Soooo close yet again. Damn u southern MN!!! :realmad:


----------



## DUMZ

6+ down already and still coming... Forgot how fun it is to play leap frog with the plow truck with rush hour trafic!! Got first run done, will go back out 10-11pm to finish all up. Its the nice fluffy snow... Huge flakes... We are under a heavy snow warning now till midnight


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Ended up with about 1/3 - 1/2" here. My high end bank accounts I'm heading out to plow up the areas where the customers walk, throw down some salt, call it a day.

It doesn't look like anything until the end of January here... at least it'll show the high enders that they're getting SOMETHING for their monthly payment.


----------



## ABES

1/2" here in the west metro i could really use a good snow fall my last paycheck didnt even get me half a tank of gas. :realmad:


----------



## farmerkev

Yep its a strecth to say we have 1/2" here in the cities. But this is MN and there is still some winter left, lets pray to the snow gods the winter leaves like it came.


----------



## dakotasrock

dont even talk about winter leaving. Thats just too depressing. I look forward all spring summer and fall to this!


----------



## Donny O.

they said 3-7 for us and now they say 5-8 and we have every bit of 8" right now and still comming down hard. WOOHOO!!! got 2 new customers today too and one is a bar/grill that pays pretty well and is fairly easy!!


----------



## Snowbrdr360

Upwards of a foot here... Im heaeded back out right now


----------



## toby4492

toby4492;493707 said:


> A snow advisory remains in effect from 9 am this morning to 6 am cst Tuesday.
> Light snow should begin over much of southeast wisconsin this morning, between 6 am and 9 am. The snow will gradually increase in intensity toward mid-day, then continue through the afternoon and evening, finally diminishing from west to east after midnight. Total accumulations of 4 to 6 inches are expected. :yow!:


Well this storm ended this morning with a grand total of 13" of some of the lightest, fluffiest snow I can remember in a long time. Now expecting colder temps for a couple of days with strong winds this afternoon. There should be plenty of blowing and drifting going on. Time to go fire up the Toro.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Good to hear you guys got some snow....

-6... light lake effect fluries at best for us


----------



## DUMZ

Ended up getting about 8" total. some pics here :salute:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56893


----------



## DUMZ

-11 xysport


----------



## toby4492

A balmy 1 here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

An arid -13 
Feels almost warm.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

10 above right now. Finally stopped snowing. I think it's been snowing since early last week, can't really remember anymore. Not even sure what day it is anymore.


----------



## dakotasrock

-18 right now! yee haaa!!! And their taunting me with rain on sun???


----------



## IMAGE

dakotasrock;496509 said:


> -18 right now! yee haaa!!! And their taunting me with rain on sun???


Hey whatta ya say me and you roadtrip over to Wis, and then on to Mich? Its not like we gotta worry about covering anything here.


----------



## SnoFarmer

-21........clear skys


----------



## toby4492

-11 clear skies here too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Strep here....... get to start the meds today....

Hopefully the snow holds off until I'm at least 60%.

Been in bed since Tuesday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;496672 said:


> Strep here....... get to start the meds today....
> 
> Hopefully the snow holds off until I'm at least 60%.
> 
> Been in bed since Tuesday.


That could [email protected] as it looks like we could get some snow on sun-mon..


----------



## DUMZ

-27 when i got up at 630, hot out now at -8

only took 1.5 hrs to start yard truck today :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;496679 said:


> That could [email protected] as it looks like we could get some snow on sun-mon..


Just got back from urgent care... got a 7 day prescription for penecillin, so hopefully after day 3 / 4 I'll be good enough to be able to plow.


----------



## Donny O.

LwnmwrMan22;496856 said:


> Just got back from urgent care... got a 7 day prescription for penecillin, so hopefully after day 3 / 4 I'll be good enough to be able to plow.


you can be sick laying at home or sick out driving around making money.....either way your sick...LOL


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Donny O.;497225 said:


> you can be sick laying at home or sick out driving around making money.....either way your sick...LOL


OR, I can have 90% of the accounts on contract like I do, and be home, lying around being sick and STILL being paid.... if we don't get the snow here next week, that'll be the second month this year with virtually nothing done, yet the checks roll in.. 

It's not going out plowing, it's that it's just taken ALL of the energy out of me. I haven't slept for more than 2 hours at a time since Tuesday, and every time I swallow, I SWEAR there's pieces of glass in the yogurt I'm trying to choke down.


----------



## Donny O.

LwnmwrMan22;497235 said:


> OR, I can have 90% of the accounts on contract like I do, and be home, lying around being sick and STILL being paid.... if we don't get the snow here next week, that'll be the second month this year with virtually nothing done, yet the checks roll in..
> 
> It's not going out plowing, it's that it's just taken ALL of the energy out of me. I haven't slept for more than 2 hours at a time since Tuesday, and every time I swallow, I SWEAR there's pieces of glass in the yogurt I'm trying to choke down.


do nothing and still get paid.....sounds like you have won to me!! hope you get feeling better either way.

I will almost never take a sick day from my full time job when i'm actually sick....I save those for real nice summer days when i want to go do soemthing with the family, or take a trip on my motorcycle, or soemthing of that sort. if i'm sick I go to work. I can sit on the computer here(i'm at work now) or sit on it at home, but here I get paid and either way i'm sick. I guess i'm lucky that my full time job is mostly a desk job!!


----------



## dakotasrock

IMAGE;496513 said:


> Hey whatta ya say me and you roadtrip over to Wis, and then on to Mich? Its not like we gotta worry about covering anything here.


I swear if another storm goes south west of me again guns im gonna personally pop all the MNDOT and WIDOT plow's tires, and then offer my services to the state. lol jk.

Hopfully this is me after this weekend :waving::bluebounc


----------



## SnoFarmer

-1...........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;497576 said:


> -1...........


kinda tough on a snowplowing website, when all we have to discuss is the temperature....


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's kind of been a thing late at night to just post ..
a weather up date...


-1 and clear, wind, WWS at 5 to 14 mph.

Slow.. What we are 10" below normal for the month.
The weather guesser just said it's going to be 20 tomorrow with flurries.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;497588 said:


> It's kind of been a thing late at night to just post ..
> a weather up date...
> 
> -1 and clear, wind, WWS at 5 to 14 mph.
> 
> Slow.. What we are 10" below normal for the month.
> The weather guesser just said it's going to be 20 tomorrow with flurries.


Yeah, it looks like Mankato / Rochester area will be getting what little snow is moving through, at least here in MN.

Right now here???? It's....1.5(+), yes, we're still above zero....

NWS giving us 30% chance of snow for tomorrow and tomorrow night, but no accumulations...

I'm glad this penicillin is working though.... no longer feels like I'm drink broken glass....


----------



## Donny O.

SnoFarmer;497588 said:


> It's kind of been a thing late at night to just post ..
> a weather up date...
> 
> -1 and clear, wind, WWS at 5 to 14 mph.
> 
> Slow.. What we are 10" below normal for the month.
> The weather guesser just said it's going to be 20 tomorrow with flurries.


they are talking 3" for me tomorrow which is perfect....enough to have to go plow but not a rediculous amount.....since I'm running ut of room to put it anyway after a record december and 10" monday.

right now it is -4 and a winch chill of -16. with a low of -9 tonight with -18 to -28 wind chills


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;497588 said:


> It's kind of been a thing late at night to just post ..
> a weather up date...
> 
> -1 and clear, wind, WWS at 5 to 14 mph.
> 
> Slow.. What we are 10" below normal for the month.
> The weather guesser just said it's going to be 20 tomorrow with flurries.


Too cold to snow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;497770 said:


> Too cold to snow.


:........
more or less

Our monthly average for Jan is around 16" we only have received 5" so far ant it has been 1/2 to 1/4 of an inch at a time :realmad: flurries.........and Feb is our coldest month of the year.
well there is always March....


----------



## farmerkev

LwnmwrMan22;497607 said:


> Yeah, it looks like Mankato / Rochester area will be getting what little snow is moving through, at least here in MN.
> 
> Right now here???? It's....1.5(+), yes, we're still above zero....
> 
> NWS giving us 30% chance of snow for tomorrow and tomorrow night, but no accumulations...
> 
> I'm glad this penicillin is working though.... no longer feels like I'm drink broken glass....


LwnmwrMan22, I have not being paying attention, what did you come downn with? I mean there is no snow to talk about so....... I had somthing around thanksgiving, I could hardly swallow, never found out what happened, took over a month to totally go away.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;498068 said:


> LwnmwrMan22, I have not being paying attention, what did you come downn with? I mean there is no snow to talk about so....... I had somthing around thanksgiving, I could hardly swallow, never found out what happened, took over a month to totally go away.


I've got strep..... getting better... actually going to go haul a couple loads of firewood tonight.

I can't stand this laying in bed since Tuesday morning.

Wife quaranteened me here so I wouldn't get the kids sick, but now on the meds, I'm past the point of being contagious.


----------



## farmerkev

LwnmwrMan22;498079 said:


> I've got strep..... getting better... actually going to go haul a couple loads of firewood tonight.
> 
> I can't stand this laying in bed since Tuesday morning.
> 
> Wife quaranteened me here so I wouldn't get the kids sick, but now on the meds, I'm past the point of being contagious.


After a week of pain, and two nights unable to sleep, I decided I should go to the doctor. doctor said I had no strep, nedded to wait for test results, they would call, they never called, but gave me some pills and it started getting better. I hated not doing anything!

WE NEED SNOW, SO WE HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO TALK ABOUT!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;498093 said:


> After a week of pain, and two nights unable to sleep, I decided I should go to the doctor. doctor said I had no strep, nedded to wait for test results, they would call, they never called, but gave me some pills and it started getting better. I hated not doing anything!
> 
> WE NEED SNOW, SO WE HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO TALK ABOUT!!!


No we don't... not until Tuesday


----------



## DUMZ

payup well it's been snowing for about an hour and there is an inch on the ground now, and it's really coming down!! Not to bad of a week :redbounce looks like this will be the third night out in the last 8 days wesport got to love it


----------



## dakotasrock

well what do u know... a storm that was sapose to hit us went to the south and hit mankato, rochester, and WI. Thats never happened before. :realmad:

And guess what else? Its gonna rain on SUN AND MON!!!! yay! the only precip in the last month is gonna be rain. Golly, i cant wait. 


and i was too lazy to pop mndot's tires.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;444897 said:


> knock on wood, but could this be payback for all the crappy winter's we've had the last 10 years? lol. It's funny cause 95% of our accounts opted for the per- storm contract since it would have paid off the last couple years. Not this year. lol.


Just wanted to bring this quote back up.....


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;498419 said:


> Just wanted to bring this quote back up.....


Them fightin words.


----------



## dakotasrock

I find it funny that now the RAIN is going to go south of us. Im kinda happy. I dont want to see my lawn yet. Its only january.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put the plows on boys.....


----------



## ABES

LwnmwrMan22;500923 said:


> Put the plows on boys.....


i will believe it when i see it. my hopes of snow have been bashed so many times this year i am not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## dakotasrock

i was waiting for someone to say something........ my money is on it going south.... like the past 10 storms we were sapose to get lol.

(see im secretly saying it will go south, so it wont, and therefore we get snow. I finally know how to play this game that mother nature has started )


----------



## toby4492

Urgent - Winter Weather Message
National Weather Service Milwaukee/sullivan Wi
349 Pm Cst Mon Jan 28 2008

...strong Winter Storm To Impact Southern Wisconsin Tuesday Afternoon
And Night...

.a Powerful Low Pressure System Will Track Across Minnesota Tonight.
A Strong Cold Front Will Sweep Through Southern Wisconsin From
West To East Tuesday Afternoon. A Secondary Low Pressure System
Will Then Form Along The Cold Front During The Late Afternoon On
Tuesday...producing Widespread Snow Across Southern Wisconsin
Tuesday Afternoon And Evening.

Southwest Winds Of 10 To 20 Mph Tuesday Morning Will Increase To
Northwest Winds Of 35 To 45 Mph...gusting At Times To 60 Mph By
Early To Mid Afternoon. This Will Cause Considerable Blowing And
Drifting Of Any Snow That Falls...producing Near Blizzard And
Whiteout Conditions At Times. Because Confidence Is Not High For
Significant Snow...widespread Blizzard Conditions Are Not
Expected At This Time. This Winter Storm Watch May Be Upgraded To
A Blizzard Warning If Confidence For Heavier Snow And Guaranteed
1/4 Visibilities Increase.

In Addition...as Arctic Air Pours Into The Area Tuesday Night
Into Wednesday...temperatures Will Fall Through The Single Digits
And Eventually Below Zero. Combined With The Strong Winds...wind
Chill Readings Of 20 To 30 Below Zero Will Be Common.


----------



## IMAGE

you only got -30 toby? 

CASS COUNTY NORTH DAKOTA

Tonight...Cloudy. Slight chance of light snow in the evening... Then light snow likely after midnight. Blowing snow in the late evening and overnight. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Lows 5 to 10 below. Very windy. Northwest winds around 20 mph increasing to around 35 mph after midnight. Chance of snow 60 percent. Lowest wind chill readings 23 below to 33 below zero after midnight.

Tuesday...Areas of blowing snow in the morning. Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow in the morning...then mostly sunny in the afternoon. Highs 5 to 10 below. Windy. Northwest winds 25 to 30 mph. Wind chill readings 33 below to 43 below zero.

Tuesday Night...Partly cloudy. Lows 20 to 25 below. Windy. Northwest winds around 25 mph decreasing to around 10 mph after midnight. Wind chill readings 40 below to 50 below zero.


----------



## toby4492

IMAGE;500945 said:


> you only got -30 toby?
> 
> CASS COUNTY NORTH DAKOTA
> 
> Tonight...Cloudy. Slight chance of light snow in the evening... Then light snow likely after midnight. Blowing snow in the late evening and overnight. Snow accumulation around 1 inch. Lows 5 to 10 below. Very windy. Northwest winds around 20 mph increasing to around 35 mph after midnight. Chance of snow 60 percent. Lowest wind chill readings 23 below to 33 below zero after midnight.
> 
> Tuesday...Areas of blowing snow in the morning. Mostly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow in the morning...then mostly sunny in the afternoon. Highs 5 to 10 below. Windy. Northwest winds 25 to 30 mph. Wind chill readings 33 below to 43 below zero.
> 
> Tuesday Night...Partly cloudy. Lows 20 to 25 below. Windy. Northwest winds around 25 mph decreasing to around 10 mph after midnight. Wind chill readings 40 below to 50 below zero.


OK you win. Sounds like a nice active weather pattern over the next 10 days here. Sure wish I plowed for a living this winter. :crying:


----------



## dakotasrock

we'll see how it all plays out. Its hard to get excited about anything anymore. Everytime it just bashes my hopes and beats me down mentally.


----------



## farmerkev

Well, the worst possible thing that could have happened happened. It rained, IIN JANUARY! I now can see parts of my lawn, IN JANUARY, well hopefully some of you guys can make some money.payuppayup


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Again... put them plows on boys.....


----------



## Camden

How much are you expecting? All we've got up north is a big helping of cold air!


----------



## toby4492

Washington County

Winter Storm Warning:

Issued at: 3:41 AM CST 1/29/08, expires at: 11:45 AM CST 1/29/08

Winter storm warning in effect from 5 pm this afternoon to midnight cst tonight, wind chill advisory remains in effect from 6 pm this evening to 12 pm cst Wednesday,
The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning, which is in effect from 5 pm this afternoon to midnight cst tonight. The winter storm watch is no longer in effect. A wind chill advisory remains in effect from 6 pm this evening to 12 pm cst Wednesday.
A strong cold front will sweep through southern wisconsin from west to east today. Much colder air will surge into wisconsin on very strong northwest winds behind the front. Wind gusts to around 45 mph are likely this afternoon. Although snow amounts will generally be light, the strong winds will produce reduced visibilities in blowing snow. In addition, the strong winds will combine with falling temperatures to produce dangerous wind chills.
As arctic air pours into the area Tuesday night into wednesday, temperatures will fall through the single digits and eventually below zero. Combined with the strong winds, wind chill readings of 20 to 30 below zero will be common.
A winter storm warning is issued when snow, and/or sleet, and/or freezing rain is expected to combine with strong winds of 25 mph or more to cause major impacts to commerce and society. Travel will be dangerous and is strongly discouraged. If you must travel, keep a winter weather supply kit in your vehicle in case of an emergency.
A wind chill advisory is issued when the combination of very cold air temperatures, and winds of 10 mph or greater, will create hazardous wind chill values of between 20 below to 34 below zero for 3 hours or longer. These conditions will result in frost bite, and could lead to hypothermia, if precautions are not taken. If you must venture outdoors, wear several layers of clothing. If clothes become wet, they should be changed for dry ones.

Doesn't sound like much snow forcasted Last stom was supposed to be 3-6" and I ended up with about 13". We will wait and see. Either way it should be rather ugly out there this evening.


----------



## Up North

Camden;501277 said:


> How much are you expecting? All we've got up north is a big helping of cold air!


And 30mph winds, which are supposed to kick into high gear later today at 40mph.

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;501269 said:


> Again... put them plows on boys.....


really? my nws forecast went from 2-4 90% chance this morning to under 1 inch 50% chance now. Storm went south. What do u know. Damn u Rochester!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:realmad::realmad:


----------



## TKLAWN

*60 degree temp change*

We went from highs of 43 degrees on monday to low of -15 on wednesday,talk about crazy. The weather service was predicting 1-3 inches by tuesday morning but it doesn't look like it's going to happen.:angry::angry:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;501362 said:


> really? my nws forecast went from 2-4 90% chance this morning to under 1 inch 50% chance now. Storm went south. What do u know. Damn u Rochester!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :realmad::realmad:


hahahahahaha..... I know.... it's all my fault again.

I went out, put the plows on the 3 trucks, loaded up the salt, all for the reason that the storm would head south.

I'm still not 100% from the strep throat last week, and really wanted another day or two off.

Sorry man.


----------



## Kingwinter

dakotasrock;501362 said:


> really? my nws forecast went from 2-4 90% chance this morning to under 1 inch 50% chance now. Storm went south. What do u know. Damn u Rochester!!!! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :realmad::realmad:


haha dont you hate that? noone knows whats gonna happen. We're better off flipping a coin.


----------



## djagusch

Looking at the radar's. The main part of the storm is going south of the cities. The cities might get a edge of the storm it but nothing serious. LWNMWRMN22 why don't you leave the plow on the 2 trucks you don't drive daily. My truck has sat for the last month with the plow on.


----------



## DUMZ

Blizzard conditions out right now

It's dropped 15 degrees in last 4 hours, and it's snowing to the point of white out. Drifts here already 6-8 inches.

Going to be a long night, with winds expected to continue into tomorrow, there will be lots of drift busting going one wesport

payup


----------



## dakotasrock

DUMZ;501495 said:


> Blizzard conditions out right now
> 
> It's dropped 15 degrees in last 4 hours, and it's snowing to the point of white out. Drifts here already 6-8 inches.
> 
> Going to be a long night, with winds expected to continue into tomorrow, there will be lots of drift busting going one wesport
> 
> payup


no fair. I give up.


----------



## Kingwinter

Yesterday I wore a t-shirt into school, it was 42 degrees or something like that. Currently it is -42 windchill, a bit cold. Im also bummed the cities didnt get snow. I need some $$$$$!

Until something drastic changes this weather pattern, I fear there will continue to be nothing for the cities.


----------



## IMAGE

dakotasrock;501534 said:


> no fair. I give up.


dont do it man! life is worth living!


----------



## farmerkev

Its colder than a witches tit in a brass bra out here! 

I sure hope Im allowed to say that, because its the truth!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;502002 said:


> Its colder than a witches tit in a brass bra out here!
> 
> I sure hope Im allowed to say that, because its the truth!


I don't understand....

Why does everyone keep saying it's so cold out??

It's no different than it was last week, or whenever it was we had that cold snap.

Just because it got to be 40ish yesterday???

Oh, BTW dakotasrock.... did you notice the chance for snow on Thursday has been wiped out now too???


----------



## dakotasrock

yea, its cold...... it's MN. I hate complainers. Move to florida. 

And I wasnt counting on the chance on thurs. It was too weak, and the models already looked like it was going south. 

IDK boys, maybe sun night and mon. Theres a storm comming thru the country somewhere, and if the last month has taught us anything, its that no forecast is right when it comes to telling us where a storm is going to go. We'll just see some sun night. 

And LwnmwrMan22, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, KEEP THE PLOWS OFF TILL THERES 2 INCHES ON THE GROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
u'll be doing us all a favor.


----------



## farmerkev

dakotasrock;502180 said:


> yea, its cold...... it's MN. I hate complainers. Move to florida.
> 
> And I wasnt counting on the chance on thurs. It was too weak, and the models already looked like it was going south.
> 
> IDK boys, maybe sun night and mon. Theres a storm comming thru the country somewhere, and if the last month has taught us anything, its that no forecast is right when it comes to telling us where a storm is going to go. We'll just see some sun night.
> 
> And LwnmwrMan22, FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, KEEP THE PLOWS OFF TILL THERES 2 INCHES ON THE GROUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> u'll be doing us all a favor.


I do not mean to complain at all, I LOVE THE COLD, I would take these temps (or even colder) over 85 or higher + humidity anyday.

Where I am, it is a little warmer than last week, but the wind is really whippin' making the windchil go south, kinda like the storms.

lawnnwrMan22 and dakotasrock, where are you guys in MN?


----------



## veggin psd

*temp swing*

Ian Lenard just reported on Fox9 News that from Monday at noon til tuesday at noon it went from 43 F to -2 F Right now in NW WI its -19 F and a NW wind 25-35! Schools delays already announced in my area. If we would have only got the 1-3" that was forcasted we could haved chased that little bit around and milked out a couple or three plowings! payup The way the forecast looks I dont have a single per push invoive to write for the month of January:realmad: One can only hope that February can be like December was. Gotta love the weather....not!


----------



## dakotasrock

farmerkev;502223 said:


> I do not mean to complain at all, I LOVE THE COLD, I would take these temps (or even colder) over 85 or higher + humidity anyday.
> 
> lawnnwrMan22 and dakotasrock, where are you guys in MN?


I too hate the heat.

Im in the lake minnetonka area.


----------



## toby4492

Quite a change from yesterdays weather. Actual high yesterday 46. Current temp -10 with windchills at -38. Over 270 schools and businesses closed for the day.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

It's beautiful out, wind chill is like -15 or something. Snow blew in from Wisconsin I think, cuz it wasn't falling down.


----------



## toby4492

Mark Oomkes;502343 said:


> It's beautiful out, wind chill is like -15 or something. Snow blew in from Wisconsin I think, cuz it wasn't falling down.


It all blew over SE Wisconsin too. As hard as the wind was and is blowing I think the blowing snow is all coming from IA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Forest Lake area here.

Yeah, I almost feel bad for sending out the invoices for February now, since we didn't plow at all in November, and just a handful about a week ago, when I plowed up 1/3-1/2 on some of the higher end commercial stuff.

Most of the stuff hasn't been touched since the end of December, but I gotta remember, the customer is paying for snowplowing insurance, for me to be on call all winter, not just the actual plowing itself.

You do start to feel a little guilty. 

2 years ago, we invoiced for November, December and January, never had a first plow until Feb. 2nd.


----------



## farmerkev

LwnmwrMan22;502377 said:


> Forest Lake area here.
> 
> Yeah, I almost feel bad for sending out the invoices for February now, since we didn't plow at all in November, and just a handful about a week ago, when I plowed up 1/3-1/2 on some of the higher end commercial stuff.
> 
> Most of the stuff hasn't been touched since the end of December, but I gotta remember, the customer is paying for snowplowing insurance, for me to be on call all winter, not just the actual plowing itself.
> 
> You do start to feel a little guilty.
> 
> 2 years ago, we invoiced for November, December and January, never had a first plow until Feb. 2nd.


No need to feel too guilty, if they were that upset, Im sure they would find someone else.


----------



## ABES

i can assure you all it is going to snow this weekend because i am going out of town. the last time i went out of town was christmas and what do you know it started snowing. that was a fun 3 hour drive back on backroads that hadnt seen a plow in days


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone heading to Duluth soon??

SnoFarmer hasn't given the nightly temp report lately, figured someone better check and make sure he didn't end up plowing into Lake Superior....????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LwnmwrMan22;503217 said:


> Anyone heading to Duluth soon??
> 
> SnoFarmer hasn't given the nightly temp report lately, figured someone better check and make sure he didn't end up plowing into Lake Superior....????


Did he finally get himself banned?

Or is he making a road trip and finally getting himself a Blizzard?

If that doesn't get a response, I don't know what will.  pumpkin:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Weather, to cold for snow...lol
Nice bait......

I drove all the way to Eire Pa and picked up my new
Blizzard, "A Troll Special!"
Any one have any Youper wings?

( Michigan slang, 
A troll, N, someone who lives below the bridge.
Someone who lives in the mitt.
A Youper, N, someone who lives in the upper peninsula.)


----------



## ABES

so i heard 1" tommorow night and 6"-10" sometime sunday.

lwnmwrman22 you better keep those plows off your trucks until there is a good inch on the ground


----------



## dakotasrock

ABES;503962 said:


> so i heard 1" tommorow night and 6"-10" sometime sunday.
> 
> lwnmwrman22 you better keep those plows off your trucks until there is a good inch on the ground


dude......... keep quiet. Don't jinx it. Im followin in Paul Douglas's path..... dont say anything, and it will come.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ABES;503962 said:


> so i heard 1" tommorow night and 6"-10" sometime sunday.
> 
> lwnmwrman22 you better keep those plows off your trucks until there is a good inch on the ground


They were never taken off from the last "snow".


----------



## toby4492

They have bumped up our expected totals a little. Radar is getting a little crazy at the moment. :yow!:

Snow advisory in effect until 12 pm cst Friday.
The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a snow advisory, which is in effect until 12 pm cst Friday.
Widespread snow will continue tonight with the heaviest snowfall falling through 4 am. The snow will continue Friday morning. Favorable winds off lake michigan will allow an additional inch or two of snow to fall along the lakeshore areas. The snow will taper to flurries in the afternoon. Snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches are expected by late Friday morning.
A snow advisory is issued when 3 to 6 inches of accumulations are expected in 12 hours or less with winds less than 25 mph. Be prepared for snow covered roads and limited visibilities. Use caution while driving.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

toby4492;504243 said:


> They have bumped up our expected totals a little. Radar is getting a little crazy at the moment. :yow!:
> 
> Snow advisory in effect until 12 pm cst Friday.
> The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a snow advisory, which is in effect until 12 pm cst Friday.
> Widespread snow will continue tonight with the heaviest snowfall falling through 4 am. The snow will continue Friday morning. Favorable winds off lake michigan will allow an additional inch or two of snow to fall along the lakeshore areas. The snow will taper to flurries in the afternoon. Snow accumulations of 3 to 5 inches are expected by late Friday morning.
> A snow advisory is issued when 3 to 6 inches of accumulations are expected in 12 hours or less with winds less than 25 mph. Be prepared for snow covered roads and limited visibilities. Use caution while driving.


Good.... keep it over there..... 

In all honesty, it's shaping up the same as last year. We had some plowing to do early in the season, then virtually nothing, and then the back to back 20" snowfalls in March, followed by another 4" on the next Tuesday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;504246 said:


> Good.... keep it over there.....
> 
> In all honesty, it's shaping up the same as last year. We had some plowing to do early in the season, then virtually nothing, and then the back to back 20" snowfalls in March, followed by another 4" on the next Tuesday.


slap your self
Don't taunt it like that..



Tonights weather.

temp. an increase in temp, last hr .5f now 1.6f and rising.
skies. patchy overcast
wind. calm out of the S,W

Forecast for snow on Sat 1" total.

Plows are off all weight has been removed.


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;504246 said:


> Good.... keep it over there.....
> 
> In all honesty, it's shaping up the same as last year. We had some plowing to do early in the season, then virtually nothing, and then the back to back 20" snowfalls in March, followed by another 4" on the next Tuesday.


haha that week was ridiculous. I started like tuesday night and basically worked till sat, with a few naps here and there. We need at least one of those storms per year. 

And whats this about early? Seems to me the first snow was new years eve last year.


----------



## dakotasrock

SnoFarmer;504284 said:


> Plows are off all weight has been removed.


Snofarmer knows how to do it.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol I almost washed the trucks too..


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;504467 said:


> lol I almost washed the trucks too..


Now that WILL do it... maybe you guys all need to put on the bikinis and get the 'snowplow' wash going???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Dave Dahl says 3-5" Monday / Monday night... the plows are on, salt is loaded... I'm ready.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;505130 said:


> Dave Dahl says 3-5" Monday / Monday night... the plows are on, salt is loaded... I'm ready.


and it looks we get screwed again. Sven said all the snow should stay down towards you all.:angry:

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;505130 said:


> Dave Dahl says 3-5" Monday / Monday night... the plows are on, salt is loaded... I'm ready.


DUDE!!! DID WE NOT JUST TALK ABOUT THIS???  lol. Keep them plows off till theres snow ON THE GROUND!!!!! lol. If we miss out, all the blame is on you.



Up North;505212 said:


> and it looks we get screwed again. Sven said all the snow should stay down towards you all.:angry:
> 
> Buck


Idk up north, where the snow is going to go is still up in the air. still too far out.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Their threating us with snow for this week

I think most of it is going to go south of us.

1 to 2 for us?.

2 to 4 for folks south of Hinkely??


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'm not saying nothing......


----------



## dakotasrock

good. If anyone says anything about that special something.... it's on ur head!!!!!


----------



## dakotasrock

lol its funny how superstition can take over.... but hey, it could work!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;506468 said:


> good. If anyone says anything about that special something.... it's on ur head!!!!!


Can I say anything yet????


----------



## SnoFarmer

let it sn**..., let it s*o*.. let it s**w...


up graded to 3-7


----------



## dakotasrock

know whats sad?
I just read that, then checked the new models....... now they are showing it trending more SOUTH. 
We'll see, but if it does, i think im gonna have a mental breakdown. :realmad::realmad::angry:

Needless to say, im not gonna be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Not sure what your looking at...

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
924 PM CST SUN FEB 3 2008

...SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS THE NORTHLAND MONDAY AFTERNOON AND
EVENING...

.LOW PRESSURE FROM COLORADO WILL QUICKLY CROSS KANSAS MONDAY
MORNING AND SOUTHERN WISCONSIN MONDAY EVENING...REACHING NORTHERN
LAKE MICHIGAN MONDAY NIGHT. SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS NORTHEAST
MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN MONDAY MORNING. THE SNOW WILL
ACCUMULATE 3 TO 7 INCHES...MAINLY SOUTH OF A PINE RIVER TO DULUTH
LINE...INCLUDING ALL OF NORTHWEST WISCONSIN. AREAS UP THE NORTH
SHORE COULD ALSO RECEIVE 3 TO 5 INCHES. CURRENT SNOW COULD MIX
WITH SLEET OR FREEZING RAIN AT TIMES ACROSS THE INLAND COUNTIES OF
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN. SNOW WILL TAPER OFF TO FLURRIES AND SCATTERED
SNOW SHOWERS LATE MONDAY NIGHT AND TUESDAY. SOME OF THE LATEST MODELS
ARE INDICATING THE POTENTIAL FOR EVEN HIGHER SNOW AMOUNTS OVER
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN INTO THE TWIN PORTS...MAINLY LATE MONDAY
AFTERNOON THROUGH LATE MONDAY EVENING.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;506707 said:


> know whats sad?
> I just read that, then checked the new models....... now they are showing it trending more SOUTH.
> We'll see, but if it does, i think im gonna have a mental breakdown. :realmad::realmad::angry:
> 
> Needless to say, im not gonna be able to sleep tonight.


Better sleep tonight, because there won't be any tomorrow night.


----------



## gd8boltman

*Headed out now in S.E. Wisconsin, got a quick*

burst of 5 inches. I hope the snow moves to the Northeast, I know you guys need it in some areas. We have been running ragged, but I know it could be worse,

Take Care All,


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;506766 said:


> Better sleep tonight, because there won't be any tomorrow night.


I pray ur right. Im dead broke, and i know the company i work for is getting there too.


----------



## IMAGE

they promise me 2+..... good chance of 4payup. Finally, I maybe able to eat!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Put the plows on boys.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

really?

I'm going to wait until noon


----------



## Camden

It's snowing nicely in north central MN. By noon there will be enough to plow...finally!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys can have it. Had another 4-5 this AM, about 8 on Friday that took all frickin' day to accumulate and some before that. Just can't remember anymore. I was able to sleep all night Sat night, but this last one was a 'surprise', whatever that means to a meteorologist. 

I know what it means to a plower "Oh ****".


----------



## toby4492

snow rain mix for today.........but here is tomorrow's outlook.

Winter storm watch in effect from Tuesday evening through wednesday afternoon,
The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm watch, which is in effect from Tuesday evening through Wednesday afternoon.
Low pressure is expected to strengthen in the mid mississippi valley Tuesday and move northeast on Tuesday. This system will have the potential to bring 5 to 9 inches of snow to southern wisconsin on Tuesday night into Wednesday afternoon. Blowing and drifting may become a problem as well as north and northeast winds increase and become gusty during the snowfall.
A winter storm watch is issued when heavy snow, and/or sleet, and/or freezing rain may combine with strong winds to cause major impacts to commerce and society. Continue to monitor the latest forecasts for updates and possible warnings.


----------



## millsaps118

It's been so long since the last time I plowed this year, this almost feels like the first time out.

Good luck fellas' be safe today/night...try not to break anything.


----------



## ABES

Its snowing to beat hell here in the west metro. It should be a good night I am just waiting for the boss to give me a call.


----------



## Camden

Camden;506952 said:


> It's snowing nicely in north central MN. By noon there will be enough to plow...finally!!


Forget that...the temp has warmed up and all we're getting now is mist. About an inch fell before noon so at least that's enough to do the banks and office complexes


----------



## farmerkev

Here in Saint paul, its stopped, I am in school so I have not hears any weather or seen how much there is, but it looks like maybe 2 inches. Was told most would come from noon till 6, but it stopped before 2, what gives?! hopefully just the calm before the REAL storm.


----------



## farmerkev

I just saw an animated radar, and everything breaks up as it hits the cities, and regroups as it leaves. I dont get it. But it looks like there should be more to come. Lets just hope foor a bit more.


----------



## veggin psd

farmerkev;507119 said:


> I just saw an animated radar, and everything breaks up as it hits the cities, and regroups as it leaves. I dont get it. But it looks like there should be more to come. Lets just hope foor a bit more.


Farmerkev, I hope you are right because it aint gonna take a plow to take care of this "3-6 inch" here. There isn't a half inch total. It looks like the spreader is gonna be able to clean this mess up! :crying:

I wish I could be wrong as regular as the NWS and twin cities weathermen and keep my job! This is two in a row that they dropped the ball on.........:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It looks like we're going to get the wrap around moving in from ND this evening / tonight.

I hope not, it'd be nice to get everything done early and get to bed, but it looks like a midnight - 1 am start time here.

Already been out getting the commercial stuff done, now time to eat a pizza, sleep for a couple hours, and call the guys, let 'em know what time we're going.


----------



## farmerkev

Veggin psd, looks like the rest all fell out from under our feet, or should I say above our feet also. 
I have already cleane up, seeing how for this year I only have my house, and a neighbor or two. cant wait to get a plow though, and have a few accounts.


----------



## Kingwinter

barly over an inch of slush in chanhassen.... so much for that 3-5. Thats like the 6th storm they've messed up in a row. Lucky we got over an inch tho. Tonight should be an early night so i can actually head back up to college in the morning :-(


----------



## ABES

still snowing lightly here plenty to plow going out at 7


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I take it I'm the only one looking at intellicast.com, keeping my eye on that batch of snow in ND, looking like it might want to wrap around and move on down I-94???


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;507210 said:


> I take it I'm the only one looking at intellicast.com, keeping my eye on that batch of snow in ND, looking like it might want to wrap around and move on down I-94???


No, I'm looking at it also...doesn't it look like it's going to continue tracking north (actually more northeast)? I don't see it coming down to catch us but we'll know more in the next couple hours.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I've been watching it to..
It looks like it will go north of us..

Come on lake effect...:bluebounc


storms to the south
storms to the north.
stuck in the middle ............:crying:


----------



## IMAGE

We were at almost 1.5 inches here by 1pm. Then it started melting. About an inch on the ground now, but its blowing hard enough to drift up. I will be going out around 5am to do a few residentials.

I see that snow in ND, looks like Grand Forks will get good snow, and then its gonna track up to Lake of The Woods is my guess.


----------



## IMAGE

What a bunch of ^^! I just drove around most of my accounts to see what they are looking like. Yeah guess what, the break in the snow earlier was enough for almost all of them to shovel the 1 inch themself. Now the 1 inch we get tonight won't be enough to do them tomarrow! Looks like I got barely enough work to fill the tank! I am so gonna have seasonal flat rate contracts next yr! Or at least a good bunch of commercial accounts on a 1/2" or 1" trigger!


----------



## ABES

just got back in from going out at 7 it was a good night but it was short. However this is the first storm i didnt break anything!!! of course i was in a Chevy this storm.


----------



## toby4492

A Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 6 PM this evening
to 3 PM CST Wednesday.

A winter storm tracking across the central Mississippi Valley
into the Ohio Valley is expected to bring a swath of heavy snow
to the area. Snowfall ranging from 4 to 6 inches in the Montello
and Green Lake areas will increase to 9 to 12 inches southeast of
a line stretching from Port Washington to Madison to Darlington.
The Milwaukee metropolitan area could see around 12 inches.

In addition to the snow... strong north to northeast winds will
produce blowing and drifting.

A Winter Storm Warning is issued when heavy snow is expected to
combine with strong winds of 25 mph or more to cause major
impacts to Commerce and society.

Travel is expected to become treacherous Tuesday night...
continuing into Wednesday. All interests should keep abreast of
the latest forecast... and be prepared to alter your travel plans
Wednesday morning.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I'm starting to think all of our snow has been put on back order:crying:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

toby4492;507848 said:


> A Winter Storm Warning remains in effect from 6 PM this evening
> to 3 PM CST Wednesday.
> 
> A winter storm tracking across the central Mississippi Valley
> into the Ohio Valley is expected to bring a swath of heavy snow
> to the area. Snowfall ranging from 4 to 6 inches in the Montello
> and Green Lake areas will increase to 9 to 12 inches southeast of
> a line stretching from Port Washington to Madison to Darlington.
> The Milwaukee metropolitan area could see around 12 inches.
> 
> In addition to the snow... strong north to northeast winds will
> produce blowing and drifting.
> 
> A Winter Storm Warning is issued when heavy snow is expected to
> combine with strong winds of 25 mph or more to cause major
> impacts to Commerce and society.
> 
> Travel is expected to become treacherous Tuesday night...
> continuing into Wednesday. All interests should keep abreast of
> the latest forecast... and be prepared to alter your travel plans
> Wednesday morning.


Hmmm, I like the looks of this one, that track should put it north and west of us. The NAM has us for 12" right now, the GFS and the other are in closer agreement at about 5". Either way going to get all the complaints about "My lot hasn't been plowed" BS like last week as it's supposed to be another nice long storm.

SF, if I could I would ship it to you so we could get a break for about a week. Equipment is holding up OK, just need some rest. Also have a few guys that need to recover from the nasty bug that is going around.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;507876 said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> SF, if I could I would ship it to you so we could get a break for about a week. Equipment is holding up OK, just need some rest. Also have a few guys that need to recover from the nasty bug that is going around.


 thanks,

On the up side the maintenance and operating costs were very low last month.


----------



## SnoFarmer

How much snow do you have in your yard?

We have about 12" of old snow on the ground.


----------



## toby4492

Maybe 6" here in some spots, but by listening to the local forcast 5 min ago, sounds like we'll have about 8-13 new inches by tomorrow afternoon. If the lake effect gets a little further inland  it will be downright nasty.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;508185 said:


> How much snow do you have in your yard?
> 
> We have about 12" of old snow on the ground.


Sucks, last weekend we had a good foot, then it rained and melted completely. Had a whole bunch last week, then it rained. Still probably about 4-5". If it hadn't melted in Dec, and twice in Jan, it would be hip deep to a tall Indian.

Oops, a tall Native American.

Wait a minute, how can they be Native Americans if it wasn't America before 1776?

PS How long will this post last?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Crapola, they just bumped us up to a warning and starting about 8 hours earlier than a few hours ago. 

6-9" total, some locally heavier amounts. Apparently it's moving south. 

Apparently we have a big bullseye on us too.


----------



## toby4492

Mark Oomkes;508298 said:


> Crapola, they just bumped us up to a warning and starting about 8 hours earlier than a few hours ago.
> 
> 6-9" total, some locally heavier amounts. Apparently it's moving south.
> 
> Apparently we have a big bullseye on us too.


We are in the 8-13" slot right now with potentially locally heavier amounts. All depends on the lake effect. We don't get to say that very often on this side of Lake Michigan.


----------



## Kingwinter

totals in the west metro ranged from 1" to 1 3/4". nice little snow, but we need some more. And what do you know, a storm passed to our south today! :-O


----------



## dakotasrock

SnoFarmer;507855 said:


> I'm starting to think all of our snow has been put on back order:crying:


No, Rochester just stole it all. You should steal it back!


----------



## Donny O.

I heard on the radio earlier for us was 10"-14" and posibly up to 20" for some places. i'm at work in Libertyville Il right now so gonna have to leave early to get home and start moving it around!!


----------



## toby4492

Moisture has really been cut off for a while and the storm itself slowed down. Expecting 2" overnite with the bulk of the snow fallling tomorrow during the day. Still looking for 7-10" at least here. Close to the line where they are expecting 10-16".


----------



## toby4492

About 2" on the ground now. Here's our expected remainder of the day.

A winter storm warning remains in effect until 6 pm cst this afternoon.
Snow will continue across all of southern wisconsin today. The heaviest snow is expected across portions of southern wisconsin this morning and early afternoon.
The snow may be very heavy with rapid accumulations and visibilities less than one quarter mile. Thundersnow and 2 to 3 inch per hour snowfall rates are possible this morning in southeast wisconsin.
Expected snowfall totals by this evening will range from 6 to 8 inches in the montello and wisconsin dells areas. 8 to 12 inches of snow are expected from sheboygan to beaver dam and madison. Between 12 and 18 inches are expected from monroe and janesville to milwaukee, waukesha, racine, kenosha, west bend and port Washington. There may be a sharp cutoff with less snow amounts from southern walworth county to racine and kenosha counties. However, these areas will likely receive 8 to 12 inches.
In addition to the snow, strong north to northeast winds gusting up to 35 mph will produce considerable blowing and drifting snow creating near blizzard conditions, especially near lake michigan and also in inland rural locations. Snow drifts of 2 to 4 feet are likely and may be higher in exposed areas that favor drifting with north to northeast winds.
Travel is expected to become treacherous during the morning rush hour. Storms of this magnitude are capable of crippling the morning rush hour, especially in the milwaukee metro area. All interests should keep abreast of the latest forecast, and be prepared to alter your travel plans this morning. Be sure your vehicles fuel tank is at least half-full.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So Tom, the question is, is it snowing that hard? Does it look like they're correct? 

We've got about a 1/2" right now and we were 'under the gun' starting at 10 PM last night. It isn't even snowing now, looks like it might start up again, but still wondering if they blew it that bad last night is it really going to happen?


----------



## toby4492

Mark Oomkes;509065 said:


> So Tom, the question is, is it snowing that hard? Does it look like they're correct?
> 
> We've got about a 1/2" right now and we were 'under the gun' starting at 10 PM last night. It isn't even snowing now, looks like it might start up again, but still wondering if they blew it that bad last night is it really going to happen?


At the moment yes. They are saying to expect snowfall rates in excess of 1" per hour this morning and getting heavier late morning early afternoon. Potential for thundersnow later this morning where rates could be 2-3" per hour. Close to 800 schools and businesses are closed for the day. All of SE WI is in the 12-16" zone by the time it's over with some localized 20+ with lake enhancement. It's coming your way.


----------



## toby4492

Here are a couple of pics from traffic cameras in the Milwaukee area this morning.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was just talking to a guy from Hartford, WI, said it's snowing like mad.

Just thought I'd throw that in... us MN guys once again have a stretch of weather where we gotta say ANYTHING that even LOOKS like it might be weather related, since there's no weather to talk about.


----------



## Italiano67

2-4 predicted here from the big storm. Got up this morning with nary a flake. Looks like much ado about nothing.


----------



## SnoFarmer

So what is it like to go out and plow?

we got almost 3/4 of an inch of some very light snow over night.

Well it's good to hear some of you are keeping busy......:waving:


----------



## Kingwinter

wisc, Iowa, and Illinois keeps getting all our snow!


----------



## GOFN2

I am in Janesville (Southern WI) and I will say it is snowing good...6-8 inches maybe at this point? I have not measured....was up at 3 plowing for work...got done and it looked like I had done pretty much nothing...I heard on the radio that the county plows are being pulled until it slows down....


----------



## mustangmike45

just pulled my whole crew. we've got 13'' already and still coming down at a rate of about 3'' hour or so. this has got to stop!


----------



## toby4492

Just got in from blowing about 9" out of my driveway. This is a pretty serious storm. Maybe another 6-8" to go. The winds are very strong out of the NE which is giving us some lake enhancement right now. It's been 10 minutes and the driveway is completely coated.


----------



## Donny O.

went out at 5:30 and there was about 6" then and jsut got back and we have probalby 10-12 now. gonna sleep for a few hours and back at it. it has been comming down hard to where I about could not see to drive so almost skipped a few drives that were farther away but I toughed it out!!


----------



## toby4492

Here is a couple of shots from the same cameras I posted this morning.
Snow totals in lakeshore counties are lower as temps have stayed a little higher. Heaviest expected totals are now inland. Storm warning has been extended from 6 to 8 PM


----------



## Mark Oomkes

toby4492;509267 said:


> Just got in from blowing about 9" out of my driveway. This is a pretty serious storm. Maybe another 6-8" to go. The winds are very strong out of the NE which is giving us some lake enhancement right now. It's been 10 minutes and the driveway is completely coated.


Why does a rep from a plow mfg use a snow blower on his driveway? xysport


----------



## toby4492

Mark Oomkes;509338 said:


> Why does a rep from a plow mfg use a snow blower on his driveway?


Cause it beats using a spoon. 

I don't live within my territory like our other reps do so I do not have a company truck and plow year round. Selling season yes, plow season no. :crying:

After this winter I am pretty sure that there is a Jeep in my future carrying a Sno-Way plow just so it doesn't snow next winter. 

What's the snow doing across the pond?


----------



## toby4492

How quickly things are changing with the snow. Grandview it's starting to look like Buffalo  Check the post at 1:10 from these 2 images same cameras.


----------



## nbenallo33

tom i want to see some god pics from the snow your gonna have total


----------



## toby4492

Here are a couple out the back of my house.


----------



## toby4492

Just caught the town plow going by for the first time today. I guess it's time to fire up the blower. :crying:


----------



## nbenallo33

hey shouldnt you be at work?


----------



## nbenallo33

oh and i wanted GOOD pics not god ones but if you had pics of god that would be GOOD too...


----------



## toby4492

Here are a couple more. Just realized after doing the drive again that I didn't have any .  So I took a little drive and snapped some shots. Enjoy


----------



## nbenallo33

you call that a storm???


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was watching the radar about 30 minutes ago.....

It was just rotating over Chicago basically.

You could see the moisture being picked up from Lake Michigan and being brought back east over WI.

Looking at the local weather there..... 28 and heavy snow. I can just imagine how heavy and wet that crap is....

You all can have it. I hate those storms.


----------



## toby4492

A WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM CST THIS
EVENING.

AT 515 PM...NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED A
BAND OF INTENSE SNOWFALL ALONG A LINE FROM PORT WASHINGTON AND
SHEBOYGAN...TO WEST BEND AND MENOMONEE FALLS...TO OCONOMOWOC AND
HUSTISFORD...TO NEAR FORT ATKINSON AND PALMYRA. SNOWFALL RATES
WITHIN THIS BAND ARE APPROACHING 2 INCHES PER HOUR.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW MAY CONTINUE WELL INTO THE EVENING HOURS NEAR
THE LAKE. A FEW EXTRA INCHES MAY OCCUR DUE TO LAKE EFFECT OVER
LAKESHORE COUNTIES THROUGH 9 PM. EXPECTED SNOWFALL TOTALS BY THIS
EVENING WILL RANGE FROM 12 TO 20 INCHES.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...STRONG NORTH TO NORTHEAST WINDS GUSTING
UP TO 40 MPH WILL CAUSE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES...AND
PROLONGED WHITEOUTS. SNOW DRIFTS OF 4 TO 7 FEET ARE LIKELY...AND
MAY BE HIGHER IN EXPOSED AREAS THAT FAVOR DRIFTING WITH NORTH TO
NORTHEAST WINDS. WINDS WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF AFTER 9 PM.

TRAVEL WILL CONTINUE TO BE NEAR IMPOSSIBLE THIS EVENING AND IS
STRONGLY DISCOURAGED. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL DUE TO AN EMERGENCY...
TAKE A WINTER STORM SURVIVAL KIT WITH YOU AND TELL SOMEBODY WHEN
AND WHERE YOU WILL BE TRAVELING.

Still snowing very strong here. Winds are very gusty and the drifts are growing by the second. Time for a few  and a little BS and I will need to get the drive done again.


----------



## dakotasrock

toby4492;509373 said:


> Just caught the town plow going by for the first time today. I guess it's time to fire up the blower. :crying:


ur telling me our sno-way rep doesn't have a sno way plow? jeez. lol


----------



## toby4492

dakotasrock;509618 said:


> ur telling me our sno-way rep doesn't have a sno way plow? jeez. lol


I explained that in post #649. Sure wish I had one this winter.


----------



## yard5864

After pushing snow since 3am, I am in for a few hour nap ; before starting all over AGAIN! payuppayup prolly have 6 or 8 hours of pushing yet. The truck is getting one he11 of a workout this year. ...

Here is an article out of our newspaper. For once they actually hit tthe nail right on the head. 

*Wet winter continues as another big storm arrives*
Meteorologists late Tuesday held firm to their prediction that the combination of a moisture-laden storm system, thunder snow and lake-effect enhancements could very well push Milwaukee's 24-hour snow total into a top-five storm worthy of one of those "I Survived . . . " T-shirts.
As the snow began to fall Tuesday afternoon, forecasters in the National Weather Service office in Sullivan projected accumulations of 14 to 18 inches in southeastern Wisconsin, and possibly 20 inches in isolated areas near Lake Michigan.
A snow total over 14.6 inches would crack the top five, but the top 24-hour snow, 20.3 inches, still appears untouchable.
It's the potential for thunder snow, piling up at 2 to 3 inches an hour, that really gives this one record-setting potential.
"This is going to keep coming," he said. "There does appear to be an enhanced area, around sunrise to mid-morning, but it's going to keep accumulating after that.
"This is a major storm."
Beyond the snowfall, powerful winds blowing from the north and northeast should add to the lore of this winter blast.
If it pans out as predicted, the near-blizzard will push the seasonal snowfall total for Madison into the top 10 for that city, exceeding the 66.2 inches recorded in 1922-'23.
In Milwaukee, even an 18-inch total today would leave the city about 10 inches shy of the winter of 1977-'78, which, at 80.7 inches, ranks 10th on the list of snowiest winters.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

About 6-8" over here on this side of the lake. Thankfully, that stuff is some kind of heavy and temps are dropping. Going to be a long night. 

Stay safe all.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mark Oomkes;509776 said:


> Stay safe all.


I'll be sure to not fall out of the bed.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LwnmwrMan22;509792 said:


> I'll be sure to not fall out of the bed.....


So did you manage to stay in bed?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mark Oomkes;509921 said:


> So did you manage to stay in bed?


Actually no... with all the snow over by you guys, I was dreaming about it, and woke up at 3 am, thinking I overslept my alarm to go out plowing.

I was freaking out until I looked outside and there was no snow, but by that time I was wide awake....:crying:

So I did paperwork until 8, and took an hour nap until the boys woke me up.


----------



## IMAGE

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Blizzard Watch
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND FORKS ND
1037 AM CST THU FEB 7 2008

...GROUND BLIZZARD CONDITIONS POSSIBLE BY FRIDAY NIGHT...

.A STRONG SURGE OF VERY COLD AIR WILL BEGIN TO MOVE INTO THE AREA
FRIDAY NIGHT. HIGH TEMPERATURES ON FRIDAY ARE EXPECTED TO BE
ABOVE NORMAL...BUT THEY WILL QUICKLY PLUMMET BELOW ZERO BY
SATURDAY MORNING. ALONG WITH THE TEMPERATURE PLUNGE...NORTHWEST
WINDS LOOK TO INCREASE TOO...WITH GUSTS FROM 45 TO 50 MPH
POSSIBLE FRIDAY NIGHT INTO EARLY SATURDAY. NOT MUCH NEW SNOW IS
EXPECTED WITH THIS SYSTEM...WITH AN INCH OR SO OF NEW
ACCUMULATION. HOWEVER...THIS MINOR AMOUNT COMBINED WITH THE
RECENT SWATH OF 2 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW IN SOME AREAS...COULD STILL
LEAD TO WIDESPREAD VISIBILITY PROBLEMS DUE TO BLOWING SNOW. DUE
TO THE FACT THAT THE INITIAL WIND BLAST WILL COME AT NIGHT...
GROUND BLIZZARD CONDITIONS MAY QUICKLY DEVELOP...ESPECIALLY IN
OPEN COUNTRY. PEOPLE NEED TO PAY ATTENTION TO LATER FORECASTS...
AS THIS EVENT IS TARGETING THE REGION DURING THE WEEKEND TRAVEL
RUSH. THE CULPRIT FOR THE RAPIDLY CHANGING WEATHER EXPECTED IS AN
ALBERTA CLIPPER SYSTEM. THIS CLIPPER IS FORECAST TO TRACK TOWARD
THE MINNESOTA ARROWHEAD BY SATURDAY MORNING...DRAGGING AN ARCTIC
COLD FRONT THROUGH THE REGION.


----------



## Kingwinter

yea should be good blizzard conditions for the Alexandria fishing contest sat!


----------



## SnoFarmer

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
327 PM CST THU FEB 7 2008

.ARCTIC BLAST OF COLD AIR SATURDAY...

A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL CROSS SOUTHERN CANADA ON SATURDAY. A COLD FRONT WITH VERY COLD AIR BEHIND IT WILL SURGE INTO NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN. LIGHT SNOW WILL ACCOMPANY THIS FRONT...BUT ACCUMULATION WILL BE AN INCH OR LESS.
THE EXCEPTION IS ALONG THE SOUTH SHORE OF LAKE SUPERIOR WHERE LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL DEVELOP.

LOOK FOR TEMPERATURES TO FALL THROUGHOUT THE DAY ON
SATURDAY...REACHING THE SINGLE DIGITS BELOW ZERO IN THE AFTERNOON.

A GUSTY NORTHWEST WIND...COMBINED WITH THE FALLING
TEMPERATURES...WILL RESULT IN WIND CHILL VALUES IN THE SINGLE DIGITS TO TEENS BELOW ZERO.

AS THE TEMPERATURES BOTTOM OUT IN THE 20 TO 25 BELOW ZERO RANGE...AND THE BRISK WIND CONTINUES...WIND CHILL VALUES WILL END UP AROUND 40 BELOW ZERO SATURDAY NIGHT AND MAY LINGER INTO SUNDAY MORNING.

MONITOR LATER FORECASTS AND STATEMENTS...AS THIS SYSTEM WILL IMPACT TRAVEL ACROSS THE NORTHLAND.

It looks like just cold for us,,
feb is our coldest MO. of the year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

OK, UNCLE 

Salt shortage is serious now, very serious. Now I'm really ready for a break, just when things were going great this happens. :crying:

You guys can have it so more salt can get released.


----------



## IMAGE

The weather man today said that "la nina" is gonna give us a more active weather pattern the next few months, and that the storms its making in the pacific are gonna keep coming at us more often. I hope la nina whips up a few storms that dump on Fargo


----------



## ABES

Ugh i was going to go up to my buddys cabin in Brainerd this weekend and now of course its snowing. hopefully its under an inch. of course when i have something planned it starts snowing.


----------



## Italiano67

Ditto on the salt shortage. It figures to screw up the one thing there is money in.


----------



## dakotasrock

We got plenty of salt in MN 

Maybe you guys shoulda thought about salt before you started stealing our snow!!!!


----------



## IMAGE

WOOHOO!! I got to plow!! And my best snow customer came outside at 7am and 30 below windchill to tell me I am so good that she wants to prepay! Then she said she wants me to do her lawn also, so I gotta figure out a flat annual rate for her, woohoo!payup


----------



## Up North

I just put my plow on and parked everything in the shop. I'll be out tonight or tomorrow morning depending on when the wind dies down. We've 30 & 40mph winds right now with bursts that are higher. Only got about an inch of snow but its all blowing into the driveways...yee haw! Finally.payup

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Between the 1/2" we got yesterday, and the 1/2" we got today, plus the drifting, I'm heading out the second time this week.

This one I can actually make money on, since I've got 2 full days to plow without calling in the help, not just pretty much break even.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;511969 said:


> I just put my plow on and parked everything in the shop. I'll be out tonight or tomorrow morning depending on when the wind dies down. We've 30 & 40mph winds right now with bursts that are higher. Only got about an inch of snow but its all blowing into the driveways...yee haw! Finally.payup
> 
> Buck



We have light snow and light wind gusts 1 to 3 mph temp 20.9....

So the nasty stuff is on the way?


----------



## Camden

I'm always surprised to see how just a little bit of accumulation can make huge drifts when the wind is kicking up. Our 1" snowfall has already made 1' drifts in some areas. When I go back out tonight I'm sure there are going to be areas where the snow is a couple feet deep. 

This will be my second time out in 6 days so I'm happy about that but I'd sure like to see more accumulation.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;512011 said:


> I'm always surprised to see how just a little bit of accumulation can make huge drifts when the wind is kicking up. Our 1" snowfall has already made 1' drifts in some areas. When I go back out tonight I'm sure there are going to be areas where the snow is a couple feet deep.
> 
> This will be my second time out in 6 days so I'm happy about that but *I'd sure like to see more accumulation*.


without the wind....:crying:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Strike my last post ....
the wind gust picked up gusts to 20 mph and moderate snow.

this and some lake enhancement could make for some descent drifting.


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;512008 said:


> We have light snow and light wind gusts 1 to 3 mph temp 20.9....
> 
> So the nasty stuff is on the way?


Should be there soon if not already there. I woke up this morning at 7pm and it was 16 degrees with a few flakes falling and no wind. An hour later and the wind was howling, temps dropped to 6 degrees, and the snow picked up. Stopped snowing 30 minutes later and now it's a steady blast of wind and temps keep falling.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;512064 said:


> Should be there soon if not already there. *I woke up this morning at 7pm* and it was 16 degrees with a few flakes falling and no wind. An hour later and the wind was howling, temps dropped to 6 degrees, and the snow picked up. Stopped snowing 30 minutes later and now it's a steady blast of wind and temps keep falling.
> 
> Buck


Had a pretty rought night last night???


----------



## IMAGE

Camden;512011 said:


> I'm always surprised to see how just a little bit of accumulation can make huge drifts when the wind is kicking up. Our 1" snowfall has already made 1' drifts in some areas. When I go back out tonight I'm sure there are going to be areas where the snow is a couple feet deep.
> 
> This will be my second time out in 6 days so I'm happy about that but I'd sure like to see more accumulation.


I had one place today that had a drift 4' deep, and it was 20'x15' right in front of the garage. I had to BACK DRAG it all! Took me half an hour of messing around getting it all out of there and into the yard.

We had pretty steady 30-40mph winds from 4am til 4pm.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;512219 said:


> Had a pretty rought night last night???


LOL...yeah, it was a pretty rought night all right. Actually it was pretty late, sat out in the fish house till late. Funny how the bottle bass are always biting...

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;512064 said:


> Should be there soon if not already there. I woke up this morning at 7pm and it was 16 degrees with a few flakes falling and no wind. An hour later and the wind was howling, temps dropped to 6 degrees, and the snow picked up. Stopped snowing 30 minutes later and now it's a steady blast of wind and temps keep falling.
> 
> Buck


Well it got hear high winds and the temp is -15 and still falling...


----------



## Camden

Have you guys been out plowing or are you still waiting for the wind to calm down? I've been out the majority of the night but I stopped home to see my kids and to grab my two stage blower 

I'm tired of running my single stage into the hard pack so I'll just let my Honda eat through it. Didn't expect to be bringing it out today that's for sure.

Anyway, hope all you guys are making some payup


----------



## toby4492

Man that wind is making things chilly this morning. Expected high here today -2.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;512599 said:


> Have you guys been out plowing or are you still waiting for the wind to calm down? I've been out the majority of the night but I stopped home to see my kids and to grab my two stage blower
> 
> I'm tired of running my single stage into the hard pack so I'll just let my Honda eat through it. Didn't expect to be bringing it out today that's for sure.
> 
> Anyway, hope all you guys are making some payup


i was out from about 1 pm yesterday until 1 am last night, then decided to call it a night.

I've got 4 banks left, and they weren't TOO bad last night as I drove past, so I decided I'd get SOME sleep, got to church, and finish the cleanup today.

I was kinda of hoping the snow for Monday would come through, but it looks like it's staying south again.


----------



## Camden

toby4492;512601 said:


> Man that wind is making things chilly this morning. Expected high here today -2.


Just before I made my last post my truck showed a temp of -16 :waving:


----------



## Up North

toby4492;512601 said:


> Man that wind is making things chilly this morning. Expected high here today -2.


Dang, that's a heat wave for us. -10 for highs here today. I haven't been out yet, still too cold and windy. Wind is supposed to die down around noon or so, I'll go out when things idle down.

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;512603 said:


> I was kinda of hoping the snow for Monday would come through, but it looks like it's staying south again.


South? our snow never goes south.


----------



## Kingwinter

dakotasrock;512937 said:


> South? our snow never goes south.


It was looking promising last night... storm was coming north. but this morning it took another detour south like every storm has the last two months. Still a good shot thursday!!! Cross your fingers!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Get ready boys..... 3-5 for the central part of MN come Wednesday night.

Johndee.com says it's going through northern MN, which if that's true, all the storms have turned right and gone on a more southerly track, which means 12-18" for us here around the cities.....


----------



## dakotasrock

LwnmwrMan22;514255 said:


> 12-18" for us here around the cities.....


Yea yea!!!!!


----------



## Kingwinter

1-3 for the twin cities... mark my word.


----------



## dakotasrock

havent heard snofarmer chime in yet with his prediction.


----------



## MNBOY

Kingwinter;514454 said:


> 1-3 for the twin cities... mark my word.


I hear that. This year this is the way it has been. When the weather guys predict 1-3" we get none. When they predict 3-6" we get 1.5". When they predict 6 plus we get 3". So, my guess is MAYBE 1.5".


----------



## Kingwinter

Im leaning more towards 3... when i look at the models, the snow bands go all the way up to duluth and down to central iowa. They are showing a band of 4-8 over the Fargo, Alexandria, St. Cloud, and the twincites. Even if it does shift south, the band is large enough that we'll still get 2-4.


----------



## Up North

MNBOY;514769 said:


> I hear that. This year this is the way it has been. When the weather guys predict 1-3" we get none. When they predict 3-6" we get 1.5". When they predict 6 plus we get 3". So, my guess is MAYBE 1.5".


Up here they predict 2-4 and we end up with 8+, happened twice earlier this season. However since that time, we've only had a couple 1" dustings...I hope we get some out of this system on Wed.

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

Looks like even Image and Exmark might even get some snow too up there in the northwest!


----------



## IMAGE

dakotasrock;515157 said:


> Looks like even Image and Exmark might even get some snow too up there in the northwest!


Dude! Too funny! I came to this thread to tell you to put your plow on! lol.

Yeah I am stressing right now. The weather guy just said we are in for about 8 inches, it has been going up in increments of 2" all day. This morning they were saying it will be 1-3, then this afternoon I heard 3-5, then 3-6, and now 6-8, with 10" in places!

What sucks is I have a prior commitment that ties me up, so I had to promote my helper to main guy, and get a second guy to help him. It makes me nervous putting the whole show in someone else's hands, but that is how you grow, and I gotta do it. (at least its a small show still, lol.) I told him not to milk it, but I don't care if it takes him awhile, just be careful and do a good job. Sucker even asked if he was getting a raise for "running the show" so I told him I will bump him to $20/hour for just this time.-- Makes me glad I am not a lowballer, because I can still make good payup even paying him plus a shoveler another $15.

Tonight I gotta make some better route sheets for him, and plan it out so it goes smooth. Got the truck prepped and loaded allready.

Anyways, can you tell I am stressed? lol. Its gonna be hard not being hands on. Have fun out there guys, and be safe!

Dakota, this ones for you


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

IMAGE;515385 said:


> Dude! Too funny! I came to this thread to tell you to put your plow on! lol.
> 
> Yeah I am stressing right now. The weather guy just said we are in for about 8 inches, it has been going up in increments of 2" all day. This morning they were saying it will be 1-3, then this afternoon I heard 3-5, then 3-6, and now 6-8, with 10" in places!
> 
> What sucks is I have a prior commitment that ties me up, so I had to promote my helper to main guy, and get a second guy to help him. It makes me nervous putting the whole show in someone else's hands, but that is how you grow, and I gotta do it. (at least its a small show still, lol.) I told him not to milk it, but I don't care if it takes him awhile, just be careful and do a good job. Sucker even asked if he was getting a raise for "running the show" so I told him I will bump him to $20/hour for just this time.-- Makes me glad I am not a lowballer, because I can still make good payup even paying him plus a shoveler another $15.
> 
> Tonight I gotta make some better route sheets for him, and plan it out so it goes smooth. Got the truck prepped and loaded allready.
> 
> Anyways, can you tell I am stressed? lol. Its gonna be hard not being hands on. Have fun out there guys, and be safe!
> 
> Dakota, this ones for you


Yeah, tomorrow the plows will be put on, salt loaded, guys called....going to be one of those "plow like mad at 4 am to get everything open by 7 am snowfalls it looks like.

Bunch of crap.


----------



## Up North

IMAGE;515385 said:


> Dude! Too funny! I came to this thread to tell you to put your plow on! lol.
> 
> Yeah I am stressing right now. The weather guy just said we are in for about 8 inches, it has been going up in increments of 2" all day. This morning they were saying it will be 1-3, then this afternoon I heard 3-5, then 3-6, and now 6-8, with 10" in places!
> 
> What sucks is I have a prior commitment that ties me up, so I had to promote my helper to main guy, and get a second guy to help him. It makes me nervous putting the whole show in someone else's hands, but that is how you grow, and I gotta do it. (at least its a small show still, lol.) I told him not to milk it, but I don't care if it takes him awhile, just be careful and do a good job. Sucker even asked if he was getting a raise for "running the show" so I told him I will bump him to $20/hour for just this time.-- Makes me glad I am not a lowballer, because I can still make good payup even paying him plus a shoveler another $15.
> 
> Tonight I gotta make some better route sheets for him, and plan it out so it goes smooth. Got the truck prepped and loaded allready.
> 
> Anyways, can you tell I am stressed? lol. Its gonna be hard not being hands on. Have fun out there guys, and be safe!
> 
> Dakota, this ones for you


If you're going by that weather guy on KVLY, Hutch Whatever, that guy can't even get close on forecasts. What were they thinking hiring that guy? Too Tall Tom at least was accurate, Lisa Green is even better than that Hutch character. Oh well, I hope we at least get something out of this, Hutch said 5-8 and the national forecasts say a dusting to a couple inches.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

2 words.......

Snow may be heavy at times.......


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;515500 said:


> 2 words.......
> 
> Snow may be heavy at times.......


Two words? Haha.

I've got some words.
If this storm skims off to the north like it's starting to show, that's not going to be cool.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

That's what my buddies and I are seeing as well....


----------



## ABES

im ready for another good storm i am tired of sitting around


----------



## WisEd

I plow mostly summer homes and cabins in NW Wisconsin, so my trigger is 3"because
they only want to be able to get into their properties to ice fish and go snowmobiling.
I haven't used my plow truck since Dec. 27th, so bring it on, the old gasoline is getting stale.


----------



## Kingwinter

Hot off the press.....
Noon NAM model shows it turning south toward the cities BARELY compared to the 6AM run. Watching the radar loop, its gonna be close. GFS comes out around 3PM, we'll see what that says.

This always being on the edge stuff just kills me!!!


----------



## farmerkev

ITS SNOWING, ITS SNOWING, ITS SNOWING!!!!!!!!!purplebou:bluebounc


----------



## millsaps118

So what's it gonna be boyzzzz? 1"-3", 3"-6", 6"+++???? Last I heard for MPLS metro was 2"-4" and possibly more North and South of metro. Snowing light right now in Elk River so looks like a 3am start time for me. 

Be safe fellas..........


----------



## Kingwinter

have fun up there in elk river!!! Im looking at the radar, and it seems to be falling apart for the south metro..... :-(


We'll see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

we're heading out at 1 am.

dunno exactly how much will be on the ground... computer keeps saying 3-7, but there's really nothing really really heaving right now from here to S.D line... soooo... it'll be enough to work anyways


----------



## qualitycut

If the timing is right should get 2 plows out of it.


----------



## farmerkev

I just heard 5" for Twin Cities, which means North and South of us will get 6-8", because it always seems to break apart just as it hits the Cities, and regroup as it gets east of us. I just shoveled 2 drives, out of boredom, think Ill go to bed and hit up a few more in the morning. So I can at least have a little fun, even if at 6:30 in the morning. While you guys are out having REAL fun, Ill be in school.:crying:,If any of you want to pose as my dad, I could get out early and be a shoveler?  Hope ya'all can milk good payup out of this.

Ill check in during my classes that involve computers, (this is funner than school) so post some pics, itl make my day go faster!


----------



## Kingwinter

theres no way this is gonna last till 5 am like their saying. Its going too fast. I just hope we get two inches. We've got prob a half inch right now. 
Im gonna try to goto bed and get some sleep before i get up at 230 to MAYBE plow.

Hopfully, we'll all make some money tonight!


----------



## IMAGE

My guy went out at 9 to do the 2" customers/ and will go out again at 5am to do the 2" ones again, and the 4" ones. We have a solid 2 inches of heavy snow on the ground according to him. It looks like its gonna keep snowing, and the wind is supposed to pick up to 20mph, so there should be some drifting too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

12:15 am, backside moving through the cities.

We're at about 3"+ here around Forest Lake.

Image - looks like you've got a snow area hanging on up there though...

My luck that'll move through our area right after we get the curb to curbs done.

Good luck to you all tonight.


----------



## Camden

We're also at 3"+...just heading out now. I hit the gas stations before I went to bed last night so it looks like those will be the only places I'll be able to do twice.

I'll snap some pics of anything "pic worthy". See you all later on this morning.

:waving:


----------



## IMAGE

LwnmwrMan22;516339 said:


> 12:15 am, backside moving through the cities.
> 
> We're at about 3"+ here around Forest Lake.
> 
> Image - looks like you've got a snow area hanging on up there though...
> 
> My luck that'll move through our area right after we get the curb to curbs done.
> 
> Good luck to you all tonight.


Did that last pocket hit you? It stayed just north of us. I cant confirm, but I think about 15 miles north of fargo got about 4-5 inches- probally the highest in the area.

For us in town fargo it quit snowing about midnight and ~3" was all we got.


----------



## toby4492

Washington County

Snow Advisory:

Issued at: 3:39 AM CST 2/14/08, expires at: 11:45 AM CST 2/14/08

Snow advisory in effect from 10 am this morning to 9 pm cst this evening,
The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a snow advisory, which is in effect from 10 am this morning to 9 pm cst this evening.
Snow will develop by late this morning and last into the evening. 3 to 5 inches of accumulation is expected.
A snow advisory is issued when 3 to 5 inches of accumulations are expected in 12 hours or less with winds less than 25 mph. Be prepared for snow covered roads and limited visibilities. Use caution while driving.

Here we go again.


----------



## ABES

just got back in from going out at 2 it was a nice easy push and the ford didnt break until i got back to the shop at the end of the event


----------



## Camden

I just got back in also. Out at 2am back at noon...not bad considering I was flying solo half the time. 

Nothing went wrong EXCEPT the paint on my new MVP took a beating :crying: It aged 2 years this morning and I don't really have an explanation for it. I will be getting it re-painted this summer that's for sure. I will take pics later and post them on here.


----------



## farmerkev

farmerkev;516271 said:


> I just heard 5" for Twin Cities, which means North and South of us will get 6-8", because it always seems to break apart just as it hits the Cities, and regroup as it gets east of us. I just shoveled 2 drives, out of boredom, think Ill go to bed and hit up a few more in the morning. So I can at least have a little fun, even if at 6:30 in the morning. While you guys are out having REAL fun, Ill be in school.:crying:,If any of you want to pose as my dad, I could get out early and be a shoveler?  Hope ya'all can milk good payup out of this.
> 
> Ill check in during my classes that involve computers, (this is funner than school) so post some pics, itl make my day go faster!





Kingwinter;516279 said:


> theres no way this is gonna last till 5 am like their saying. Its going too fast. I just hope we get two inches. We've got prob a half inch right now.
> Im gonna try to goto bed and get some sleep before i get up at 230 to MAYBE plow.
> 
> Hopfully, we'll all make some money tonight!


WOW, when will I learn not to listen to the meterologists?

Kingwinter, WOW, you hit it dead on, my dad got in around 12:15, and this morning, no new snow on his car. like you said, MAYBE 2".

But glad some people made a little money, I did a few drives this morning, had the help of a wheeler, so it was easy. probably just a freebie for the old neighbor lady. My good deed for the day.


----------



## Kingwinter

Thanks farmerkev
Don't mean to brag, but this is what i said three days ago. haha



Kingwinter;514454 said:


> 1-3 for the twin cities... mark my word.


----------



## farmerkev

I remember that, way to go! It seems like its gettng easier to figure out, just go against what the weather people say, unfortunately, usually less than they say.


----------



## Up North

only got 2 inches here, but everyone got a push anyway. Hell it had been so long since I pushed all my customers at one time that I had to run a customer list so I wouldn't forget anyone. 

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It's 4:30 pm and I'm finally dragging my butt home. You guys that get done at 9 am, need more work!!!

We got all the commercial stuff dune by 7 am, starting at 1 am, then I had to run through some houses, drop some salt at some locations, then go back and do my apartment building and Country Inn & Suites. 

Got done with those and went back and finished up the rest of the residentials.

Had about 3-4" here and there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At least you didn't have to worry about falling out of bed.


----------



## farmerkev

Hope ya dont mind pics in this thread, heres what my pitiful pile looked like last nght and now tonight, its nowhere near last years, I make it for no reason, just like to see how much I can pile up from shoveling in the back.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;516974 said:


> Hope ya dont mind pics in this thread, heres what my pitiful pile looked like last nght and now tonight, its nowhere near last years, I make it for no reason, just like to see how much I can pile up from shoveling in the back.


Tbe picture on the right... looks like one of those models where all they're trying to make it look big, and then someone's thumb comes along and squashes it. It was just a pile of sugar from a packet.


----------



## Kingwinter

just got back from a final cleanup. ok little storm, better than nothing. I could do like one of these a week
that would be perfect!!!

but i still am waiting for that big one....


----------



## DUMZ

Half my accts didn't reach trigger...(2") was done snowing by 6am

other half snowed till after noon and got 6-8"

There about 25 miles apart


----------



## toby4492

Sounds like the potential for another big storm on Sunday................

... Potential winter storm for southern Wisconsin...

... Winter Storm Watch in effect from Sunday morning through
Sunday evening...

The National Weather Service in Milwaukee/Sullivan has issued a
Winter Storm Watch... which is in effect from Sunday morning
through Sunday evening.

Snow amounts generally in the 6 to 13 inch range are possible
Sunday into Sunday evening... with the highest amounts over
southeast Wisconsin. Slightly lower amounts are possible to the
northwest. In addition... strong winds with the low may cause
blowing and drifting snow. Those with travel plans Sunday and
Sunday evening should keep up with the latest forecasts.

A Winter Storm Watch is issued when heavy snow... and/or
sleet... and/or freezing rain may combine with strong winds to
cause major impacts to Commerce and society. Continue to monitor
the latest forecasts for updates and possible warnings.


----------



## Kingwinter

DUMZ;517249 said:


> Half my accts didn't reach trigger...(2") was done snowing by 6am
> 
> other half snowed till after noon and got 6-8"
> 
> There about 25 miles apart


Yea but havn't you guys received like 4 times the snow we have this season?


----------



## dakotasrock

Kingwinter;517586 said:


> Yea but havn't you guys received like 4 times the snow we have this season?


LOL you guys in wisc have been killing MN in the snow department. Actaully, everyone has been killing us, except NJ it sounds like.


----------



## toby4492

I would gladly share with all. I'll post some pics on Sunday if things unfold as forcasted.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Snow hog...


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;518110 said:


> Snow hog...


yeah go figure...the guy without a plow gets all the snow. Hmmmph.:realmad:

Buck


----------



## toby4492

SnoFarmer;518110 said:


> Snow hog...





Up North;518225 said:


> yeah go figure...the guy without a plow gets all the snow. Hmmmph.:realmad:
> 
> Buck


Well now you 2 are scaring all the cold away.:crying: This morning they are now saying that the storm will come in as a rain, sleet, freezing rain, snow mix for the first few hours. We have been moved out of the bullseye of the storm and now totals are only expected to be 3-6". I think the storm is too far out yet for them to really get a handle on the forecast. We'll have to see what they say later this afternoon.


----------



## toby4492

...winter Storm Watch Remains In Effect From Late Tonight Through
Sunday Evening...

A Winter Storm Watch Remains In Effect From Late Tonight Through
Sunday Evening.

Light Ice Accumulation Is Expected Late Tonight And Sunday
Morning...especially Over Southeast Wisconsin. Snow Amounts Will
Range From 2 To 4 Inches In Far Southeast Wisconsin...to 8 To 12
Inches In East Central And South Central Wisconsin.

Since Southeast Wisconsin...including The Milwaukee Metropolitan
Area...is Near The Rain/snow Line...upcoming Forecasts Of Ice And
Snow Amounts...as Well As Location...will Likely Change Between
Now And Sunday. Those With Travel Plans Late Tonight Through
Sunday Evening Should Keep Up With The Latest Forecasts.

A Winter Storm Watch Is Issued When Heavy Snow...and Or Sleet...and
Or Freezing Rain May Combine With Strong Winds To Cause Major
Impacts To Commerce And Society. Continue To Monitor The Latest
Forecasts For Updates And Possible Warnings.


----------



## IMAGE

It rained here.


----------



## toby4492

1/4" of ice on everything and now all rain. Should stay this way until this afternoon when the colder air sweeps in and changes over to snow.

A winter weather advisory remains in effect until midnight cst tonight.
Mainly freezing rain will continue to affect southern wisconsin early this morning, with light ice accumulation under one quarter inch expected. Temperatures will warm above freezing by mid morning Sunday, and will not drop below freezing until mid to late afternoon.
Therefore, rain and fog may occur for some time in the morning and into the afternoon over southeast wisconsin. The rain and any mixed precipitation will then change to snow from mid afternoon to the evening. Snow will then continue Sunday night. Snow accumulations will range from 2 to 5 inches.
A winter weather advisory is issued when a mixture of snow, and/or sleet, and/or freezing rain will cause difficult travel. Be prepared for slippery roads and limited visibilities. Use caution while driving.


----------



## DUMZ

Today: Periods of snow with widespread blowing snow. High near 29. North wind between 10 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 30 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible.

snowing really good out now... purplebou


----------



## Kingwinter

i heard on the news western WI got an INCH of ice overnight, now a cool 10-16 inches of snow on top of that.


What stinks is i'd even take the ice if it brought snow! Only like 50-100 miles away from me!!!!


----------



## toby4492

Here is our current radar. Lots of rain and :angry:ice so far. Snow should be pushing through later this afternoon. Quite the sloppy mess right now.


----------



## IMAGE

That rain we had yesterday claimed the life of Isaiah Anderson last night. His dad was one of my teachers, and my wrestling coach. Isaiah was on the team with me. He was a great guy, him and some of the other guys from the old team were reffing a junior wrestling meet in Fergus yesterday, afterwards they went out to eat, and leaving there they hit some black ice. They rolled and got ejected, Isaiah did not make it.

Be safe out there guys, winter rains are very dangerous, wear your seat belts. RIP Isaiah. God bless your family.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well at least we can watch the lake effect snow from across the lake..

-------
HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
859 AM CST MON FEB 18 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

LIGHT SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW WILL CONTINUE THROUGH THIS MORNING..TAPERING OFF IN THE AFTERNOON...BRINGING AN INCH OR TWO OF NEW SNOW ACCUMULATION.
ADDITIONAL LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL BE FOUND ALONG THE SNOW BELT REGION OF THE SOUTH SHORE OF LAKE SUPERIOR...WHERE 3 TO 5 INCHES OF NEW SNOW IS EXPECTED TODAY...AND UP TO ANOTHER 3 INCHES THIS EVENING. THE GREATEST
SNOW AMOUNTS WILL BE FOUND ALONG AND NORTH OF U S HIGHWAY 2 FROM SUPERIOR...TO BRULE...BAYFILED...ASHLAND...AND IRONWOOD.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;519057 said:


> i heard on the news western WI got an INCH of ice overnight, now a cool 10-16 inches of snow on top of that.
> 
> What stinks is* i'd even take the ice if it brought snow*! Only like 50-100 miles away from me!!!!


You're kidding, right???


----------



## SnoFarmer

precept out look.
Jan to march


----------



## Kingwinter

i don't trust anything the NWS says after their major screw ups in the last few months. I dont know how they can have MN in equal chances with the storm track constantly going to our south.


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;519868 said:


> You're kidding, right???


No im not!!!!
If i could make some money, i'd deal with the ice.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

You guys are going to hate me, but these morons at the weather service changed our forecast from a nice, quiet week to, well, gee a Lake Effect Snow Warning tonight into tomorrow. 6-9" total. 

Just when I was getting close to the point of having to worry about falling out of bed. 

Not to mention the close to an inch we've had this AM that wasn't supposed to happen after everything turned to a sheet of ice this AM after the nice almost inch of rain yesterday. 

Don't forget, this year was La Nina, supposedly warmer and less precip, not even in the ballpark for us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Mark Oomkes;519918 said:


> You guys are going to hate me, but these morons at the weather service changed our forecast from a nice, quiet week to, well, gee a Lake Effect Snow Warning tonight into tomorrow. 6-9" total.
> 
> Just when I was getting close to the point of having to worry about falling out of bed.
> 
> *Not to mention the close to an inch we've had this AM that wasn't supposed to happen *after everything turned to a sheet of ice this AM after the nice almost inch of rain yesterday.
> 
> Don't forget, this year was La Nina, supposedly warmer and less precip, not even in the ballpark for us.


This happened here today. Thank God it's President's Day so most of my banks and county work are closed.

Ended up doing about 1/2 the other accounts, right at the 1" trigger. The rest can wait and see how things drift throughout the day today.

I just love that waking up at 3:30 and looking out the window "gosh, it looks bright outside" just to get out of bed and see the trucks covered in snow.


----------



## toby4492

We've gotten that inch here this morning also. Still snowing pretty good. WTF

Over an inch and a half of rain here yesterday.


----------



## Up North

toby4492;519925 said:


> We've gotten that inch here this morning also. Still snowing pretty good. WTF
> 
> Over an inch and a half of rain here yesterday.


with all the snow on the ground out there already that rain must have made for one hell of a mess.

Buck


----------



## toby4492

Up North;520012 said:


> with all the snow on the ground out there already that rain must have made for one hell of a mess.
> 
> Buck


Lots of standing water since there was no where to run off. Had to shovel channels in the snowbanks around the driveway to keep the water from backing up. The snow got pretty heavy with all that moisture added. :realmad:


----------



## toby4492

Just got done cleaning up about 3-4" of snow showers that we have had here today. Light fluffy powder instead of rain today.


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;519920 said:


> This happened here today. Thank God it's President's Day so most of my banks and county work are closed.
> 
> Ended up doing about 1/2 the other accounts, right at the 1" trigger. The rest can wait and see how things drift throughout the day today.
> 
> I just love that waking up at 3:30 and looking out the window "gosh, it looks bright outside" just to get out of bed and see the trucks covered in snow.


u got an inch? dang. our accounts just had some drifts.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;520870 said:


> u got an inch? dang. our accounts just had some drifts.


Yeah, if I would have left the first ones go, it would have blown away, since I went out later yesterday and all there was to do, was tidy up some drifts here and there.

Guess I got to them before the wind did.

Don't be too excited though, they were the ones on contract, not the ones per time....:angry:


----------



## DUMZ

Seventeenth Snowiest Season in La Crosse WI
Through February 18th, La Crosse Municipal Airport has received 58.4 inches of snow during the 2007-08 snow season. This is already the seventeenth snowiest season ever recorded in La Crosse WI. It is the snowiest season since 1996-97 when 69.2 inches of snow fell. Normally, La Crosse only sees 44.3 inches during a snow season.

Snowiest Snow Seasons
in La Crosse WI+


Snow Snow Total 
Rank Season for Season 
---- ------ ---------- 
1 1961-1962 78.8 inches 
2 1958-1959 78.3 inches 
3 1974-1975 73.2 inches 
4 1996-1997 69.2 inches 
5 1970-1971 67.6 inches 
6 1951-1952 67.5 inches 
7 1928-1929 66.9 inches 
8 1950-1951 65.8 inches 
9 1991-1992 64.1 inches 
10 1908-1909 63.9 inches 
11 1916-1917 62.6 inches 
12 1885-1886 62.4 inches 
13 1935-1936 61.4 inches 
14 1995-1996 60.7 inches 
15 1909-1910 60.2 inches 
16 1978-1979 59.6 inches 
17 2007-2008 58.4 inches++ 
18 1992-1993 58.1 inches 
19 1934-1935 57.5 inches 
20 1899-1900 57.4 inches 

+ Seasonal snow records date back to 1884-1885
++ Snow Total through February 18th


----------



## Up North

DUMZ;520953 said:


> Seventeenth Snowiest Season in La Crosse WI
> Through February 18th, La Crosse Municipal Airport has received 58.4 inches of snow during the 2007-08 snow season. This is already the seventeenth snowiest season ever recorded in La Crosse WI. It is the snowiest season since 1996-97 when 69.2 inches of snow fell. Normally, La Crosse only sees 44.3 inches during a snow season.
> 
> Snowiest Snow Seasons
> in La Crosse WI+
> 
> Snow Snow Total
> Rank Season for Season
> ---- ------ ----------
> 1 1961-1962 78.8 inches
> 2 1958-1959 78.3 inches
> 3 1974-1975 73.2 inches
> 4 1996-1997 69.2 inches
> 5 1970-1971 67.6 inches
> 6 1951-1952 67.5 inches
> 7 1928-1929 66.9 inches
> 8 1950-1951 65.8 inches
> 9 1991-1992 64.1 inches
> 10 1908-1909 63.9 inches
> 11 1916-1917 62.6 inches
> 12 1885-1886 62.4 inches
> 13 1935-1936 61.4 inches
> 14 1995-1996 60.7 inches
> 15 1909-1910 60.2 inches
> 16 1978-1979 59.6 inches
> 17 2007-2008 58.4 inches++
> 18 1992-1993 58.1 inches
> 19 1934-1935 57.5 inches
> 20 1899-1900 57.4 inches
> 
> + Seasonal snow records date back to 1884-1885
> ++ Snow Total through February 18th


I'm thinking you could set a new record this year with March still being in front of us. March can be one of the snowiest months for us up here, and when I lived in the twin cities we always had a big storm or two during state tournament time.

Supposed to be -30 actual temp up here tonight with windchills in the -40 to -50 range again. Been that way all winter, global warming...my azz.

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

whoah! I havnt been on for a few days and I miss everything.

Actually all i missed was another storm going to the south........ which im used to, and SUCKS!

Looks like a storm next mon is gonna do the same Frickin thing!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;521034 said:


> when I lived in the twin cities we always had a big storm or two during state tournament time.
> 
> Supposed to be -30 actual temp up here tonight with windchills in the -40 to -50 range again. Been that way all winter, global warming...my azz.
> 
> Buck


It looks like a coupel of cold days hear also. 
There forcasting -25 to -35 actual temp for tonight, up by the border it is -30 allready.

So, Toby how about we swap?

Our temps for your snow?:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;521071 said:


> It looks like a coupel of cold days hear also.
> There forcasting -25 to -35 actual temp for tonight, up by the border it is -30 allready.
> 
> So, Toby how about we swap?
> 
> Our temps for your snow?:waving:


You figure out how, and I'll gladly trade ya.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;521104 said:


> You figure out how, and I'll gladly trade ya.


Are you sure? 
When I woke up this morring it was -23 actual.


----------



## 4x4Farmer

national weather service page for Fargo shows -30 right now! Thads Cold!


----------



## SnoFarmer

4x4Farmer;521613 said:


> national weather service page for Fargo shows -30 right now! Thads Cold!


That's with out the wind chill....-30 is cold

Our hi forecasts for today.... -5 to 4 ....

wind chill advisory,warring 
Hey, anyone want to run through the lawn sprinkler:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;521609 said:


> Are you sure?
> When I woke up this morring it was -23 actual.


Yeppers, I can sleep when it's -23, I can't sleep when it keeps snowing. Shoot, it was 4 above this morning, felt like spring time, getting real used to 'cold' weather.

I'll be right behind you going through the sprinkler.  Trust me.


----------



## Kingwinter

yea, its brisk. haha. Woke up this morning at -28 in Alexandria. Thank god the winds are not as bad as they had forecasted.


----------



## Up North

I had -34 here at the house, actual temp. Luckily we didn't have much wind, just a slight breeze.

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

I dont want to say anything, because it will probably go south anyways, but its looking good at the moment late mon night for a decent snow.


But like i said, it'll prob go south. I dont blame the tv stations for not talking about it, since it prob wont happen. 

What do u all think? South?


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's been so dry lately Iv'e stopped watching the weather...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SF, what are you talking about in your sig? I'm not PC? Or PG?

Snowiest Feb on record here in GR. Snowiest Dac\Jan\Feb on record too. I'm tired.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;522863 said:


> SF, what are you talking about in your sig? I'm not PC? Or PG?
> 
> .


lol, you try to be... but some time it slips out......

I would rather be right than PC.....
They kicked me out of Church too so there goes the PG.......:waving:


----------



## IMAGE

4x4Farmer;521613 said:


> national weather service page for Fargo shows -30 right now! Thads Cold!


 :waving: Glad to see your still around, hadn't seen any posts in awhile!


----------



## dakotasrock

Kingwinter;522851 said:


> I dont want to say anything, because it will probably go south anyways, but its looking good at the moment late mon night for a decent snow.
> 
> But like i said, it'll prob go south. I dont blame the tv stations for not talking about it, since it prob wont happen.
> 
> What do u all think? South?


Ur good rookie, latest model shows it going south. But who knows maybe it will trend north. AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!


----------



## dakotasrock

SnoFarmer;522856 said:


> It's been so dry lately Iv'e stopped watching the weather...


u cant really stop watching the weather, if u go outside ur watching it.

lol yea i know im a smartass.


----------



## SnoFarmer

dakotasrock;523710 said:


> Ur good rookie, latest model shows it going south. But who knows maybe it will trend north. AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!!


It's going to be sunny through the weekend with temps in the mid 20's to 30's no snow.........


dakotasrock;523713 said:


> u cant really stop watching the weather, if u go outside ur watching it.
> 
> lol yea i know im a smartass.


xysportxysport.......


----------



## farmerkev

Whats it looking like on Monday, thats when I SHOULD become an official liscensced driver in Minnesota?


----------



## qualitycut

Going south again:realmad:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For the Forest Lake area I'm seeing 30% chance on Monday, 20% on Monday night....that's about it.


----------



## ABES

I doubt we will see anything which sucks i just dumped a lot of money in my pickup i could REALLY use some more snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Any news for Monday? There saying its going south but it looks a little far out to tell. I just heard them say its still in California?


----------



## Kingwinter

qualitycut;525591 said:


> Any news for Monday? There saying its going south but it looks a little far out to tell. I just heard them say its still in California?


Well i was right on the last storm. Looking at the latest data, im gonna say a coating to an inch Max for the Twin Cities. Places like Farmington south could see an inch or two. But its gonna be so warm to liquid to snow ratio isnt good, so any moisture we do get will be not that much snow.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya this is starting to get really old. A lot of money keeps going south. I hope March is a little more promising.


----------



## WisEd

There it goes again.... South.


----------



## SnoFarmer

WisEd;527147 said:


> There it goes again.... South.


Kind of like this winter.........

Well we still have March, April.and next year.....:waving:


----------



## qualitycut

Is it looking like any storms in the near future? I saw chance for Thursday and a chance next Monday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;527250 said:


> Is it looking like any storms in the near future? I saw chance for Thursday and a chance next Monday.


NWS is calling for a 60% "snow likely" on Thursday, so we'll see.

All the plows are pulled off, the ice fishing gear is in the back and the trucks are all washed, so we're due.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya same here just washed the truck yesterday and still have the shack in the back so we should be.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;527263 said:


> NWS is calling for a 60% "snow likely" on Thursday, so we'll see.
> 
> All the plows are pulled off, the ice fishing gear is in the back and the trucks are all washed, so we're due.


I was just thinking about going Ice Fishing too, On Lake Superior
The guys are starting to pull the Lakers out and a few Steal Heads too.

----
LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS THE SNOWBELT OF NORTHWEST WISCONSIN MONDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY. THE ICE COVERAGE ON LAKE SUPERIOR MAY LIMIT THE AMOUNT OF MOISTURE AVAILABLE FOR THE
SNOW. HOWEVER...THE EXTENDED NATURE OF THE SNOWFALL COULD ALLOW SOME ACCUMULATIONS TO BE SIGNIFICANT. PLEASE CHECK THE LATEST FORECAST FOR UPDATES REGARDING THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATION.

SNOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO THE REGION THURSDAY AND LINGER INTO FRIDAY. ACCUMULATIONS OF A FEW INCHES ARE POSSIBLE HOWEVER THE DURATION AND EXACT LOCATION OF THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL IS STILL UNCERTAIN

Ya Right........:waving:


----------



## Kingwinter

SnoFarmer;527184 said:


> Kind of like this winter.........


25 degrees is t-shirt weather. I love it!


----------



## ABES

This weather is downright Balmy i havent worn a coat for like a week lol.


----------



## farmerkev

SnoFarmer;527329 said:


> I was just thinking about going Ice Fishing too, On Lake Superior
> The guys are starting to pull the Lakers out and a few Steal Heads too.
> 
> ----
> LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE ACROSS THE SNOWBELT OF NORTHWEST WISCONSIN MONDAY NIGHT INTO WEDNESDAY. THE ICE COVERAGE ON LAKE SUPERIOR MAY LIMIT THE AMOUNT OF MOISTURE AVAILABLE FOR THE
> SNOW. HOWEVER...THE EXTENDED NATURE OF THE SNOWFALL COULD ALLOW SOME ACCUMULATIONS TO BE SIGNIFICANT. PLEASE CHECK THE LATEST FORECAST FOR UPDATES REGARDING THE POTENTIAL FOR ACCUMULATION.
> 
> SNOW IS EXPECTED TO MOVE INTO THE REGION THURSDAY AND LINGER INTO FRIDAY. ACCUMULATIONS OF A FEW INCHES ARE POSSIBLE HOWEVER THE DURATION AND EXACT LOCATION OF THE HEAVIEST SNOWFALL IS STILL UNCERTAIN
> 
> Ya Right........:waving:


Hey, shipping season begins in March correct? I am a HUGE great lakes boat watcher, and have a DMIR modelrailroad. Sorry to change the thread topic, but hey not much snow to talk about.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Boats...
The new shipping season is destined to start middle to late March.
http://www.duluthshippingnews.com/index.html






looks like another crappy day...
no snow and highes in the upper20's


----------



## Kingwinter

possible inch of slop thursday people....... if we're lucky. :waving:


----------



## dakotasrock

Your not going to believe this boys. Another Low pressure system is forming to the south..... which means the snow could "split" around the twin cities. Just read it in the NWS's weather discussion.


----------



## millsaps118

Kingwinter;528587 said:


> possible inch of slop thursday people....... if we're lucky. :waving:


I'll take anything just to use my salter or plow a few more times this year. Even though all my accounts are on contract I still like to get out and work at least a couple times a month in the winter.


----------



## Kingwinter

millsaps118;528975 said:


> I'll take anything just to use my salter or plow a few more times this year. Even though all my accounts are on contract I still like to get out and work at least a couple times a month in the winter.


who wants to make guesses? I'm gonna say 7/10ths of an inch.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;529704 said:


> who wants to make guesses? I'm gonna say 7/10ths of an inch.


either 8 snowflakes or 17.5".


----------



## Camden

Kingwinter;529704 said:


> who wants to make guesses? I'm gonna say 7/10ths of an inch.


My guess is that the forecasters have this storm totally wrong. We're going to get dumped on...2" an hour for a day straight. Total storm total = 40"+ (A guy can dream, can't he? )


----------



## WisEd

No way... this one is going to go North.


----------



## ABES

I think if were lucky we might get 1"


----------



## Up North

WisEd;529751 said:


> No way... this one is going to go North.


can't be too far north as they say only 1-2" for us. But who knows...the predictions have been very inconsistent this season.

Buck


----------



## veggin psd

*who really knows?*

Anyway, here is what John Dee is thinking . . . . . . . .

Check out the forecast graphic tab on the left.http://www.johndee.com/

He's always a bit optimistic, however Ian Lenord on the number 9 says the better snow should be east, and northeast of the TC metro. Thats the 5pm forecast.


----------



## WisEd

Yes!! That's where I am, 2 hours northeast of the cities.


----------



## ABES

Well i just washed my truck and it hasnt looked this clean since i bought it so its bound to snow or at least make the roads covered in salt.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The Alberta Clipper coming to the Northland on Thursday won't bring a lot of snow, but many of us may get 1-3 inches of fresh snow, mainly in the afternoon and evening on Thursday.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You guys make the call. If you want snow, I'll leave the plows off of all three trucks, leave them all on 1/4 tank of gas, and leave the ice fishing gear in the one.

If you don't want snow, I'll unload the fishing gear, go fill the trucks up and put the blades on......


Which way????


----------



## RJ lindblom

LwnmwrMan22;530213 said:


> You guys make the call. If you want snow, I'll leave the plows off of all three trucks, leave them all on 1/4 tank of gas, and leave the ice fishing gear in the one.
> 
> If you don't want snow, I'll unload the fishing gear, go fill the trucks up and put the blades on......
> 
> Which way????


Leave the ice fishing equipment in and gas tanks empty. Leave the plows off. Haven't had enough snow to be sick of it.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;530213 said:


> You guys make the call. If you want snow, I'll leave the plows off of all three trucks, leave them all on 1/4 tank of gas, and leave the ice fishing gear in the one.
> 
> If you don't want snow, I'll unload the fishing gear, go fill the trucks up and put the blades on......
> 
> Which way????


Leave the fishing gear in the truck, cruise up here and we'll nail a few of those huge slabs on Red Screw the snow, your guys can cover for you if need be. The crappies are starting to hit with some frequency now, we nailed a few on Saturday.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;530545 said:


> Leave the fishing gear in the truck, cruise up here and we'll nail a few of those huge slabs on Red Screw the snow, your guys can cover for you if need be. The crappies are starting to hit with some frequency now, we nailed a few on Saturday.
> 
> Buck


Don't tell me that Buck, or I will.

Tell you what, get SnoFarmer to head over as well and we'll have a plowsite fishing trip....

Camden - you're halfway there already...

The rest of you guys... you in??


----------



## djagusch

Put your plow on, fill the trucks I'm looking forward to the grass growing.


----------



## Kingwinter

djagusch;530581 said:


> Put your plow on, fill the trucks I'm looking forward to the grass growing.


You are in the in the wrong forum. haha.

The heavy snow was said to have gone well north of us. (and by heavy I mean 2 inches. haha) What do you know, the heavy snow is actually going right toward the cities, or just south of it. Theres a bow around the cities right now though cause the atmosphere is having a tough time getting saturated.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;530550 said:


> Don't tell me that Buck, or I will.
> 
> Tell you what, get SnoFarmer to head over as well and we'll have a plowsite fishing trip....
> 
> Camden - you're halfway there already...
> 
> The rest of you guys... you in??


Sounds like fun to me...I also heard the Crappies are starting to hit a little better on Red so we'd have a good time hauling those monsters in


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;530550 said:


> Don't tell me that Buck, or I will.
> 
> Tell you what, get SnoFarmer to head over as well and we'll have a plowsite fishing trip....
> 
> Camden - you're halfway there already...
> 
> The rest of you guys... you in??


Where's Farmer at anyway? I know he ain't plowing because we haven't gotten anything yet for snow.



Camden;530701 said:


> Sounds like fun to me...I also heard the Crappies are starting to hit a little better on Red so we'd have a good time hauling those monsters in


Let's do it. We could all meet at a particular resort and head out.

Buck


----------



## ABES

I'm headed out right now to do some plowing my guess is it will take me 6 hours give or take 1 hour. I like these small storms because they are easy pushing but theres just not enough hours.


----------



## veggin psd

ABES;531037 said:


> I'm headed out right now to do some plowing my guess is it will take me 6 hours give or take 1 hour. I like these small storms because they are easy pushing but theres just not enough hours.


Did you get more than an inch? These forecasts are killing me. Get all ready for 1-3, 2-4 and get a hard dusting.


----------



## Camden

If any of you are looking at the radar, do you think that second band is going to reach us or is it going to stay north? It looks like it's tracking southeast but I'd like to see what you guys think...


----------



## farmerkev

Did somebody say a FISHING TRIP!? IM IN!! Heres a couple from last weekend at Bald Eagle. Picked these up Sunday, and the rest of the guys went back out on Monday and added quite a few to the pile I guess. Yes they are bigger than they look, we threw back quite a few small ones.

On the topic of snow, will we ever get more than a dusting again here in the cities?


----------



## SnoFarmer

A couple of nice slabs...

I'm going to take a look up the N.shore.

I hear there a few spots that there starting to hit.
(steel head and a few laker's.).

Wow, we've got almost 3/4 of an inch.

Wind switching off of the lake??

Holie **** ( The stuff that comes out of your ass) We might get to go scrape pavement in the am..

PS You can say this "The stuff that comes out of your ass" but you can't say Holie ****?


----------



## millsaps118

farmerkev- Nice batch of crappies.

As far as snow goes, we only got a dusting. It was coming down good around 4-5pm then stopped. I pulled out the leaf blower and blew off the driveway. I'll head out early a.m. and go slap down some salt.

ABES- How much you get????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

For you guys getting up Friday morning early to go out, I just got in at about 12:30 am.

We got around a dusting around Hugo / Lino Lakes to about 1/2"+ more towards North Branch. Still wasn't really enough to hit my triggers though, except the walk areas at the banks, so I scraped those down and threw down some salt.

One note though, if you guys got stuff you need to salt, make sure you get out and check it. When I got it, there was quite a bit of freezing drizzle, I'm sure there's going to be many slick parking lots in the morning.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;531273 said:


> For you guys getting up Friday morning early to go out, I just got in at about 12:30 am.
> 
> We got around a dusting around Hugo / Lino Lakes to about 1/2"+ more towards North Branch. Still wasn't really enough to hit my triggers though, except the walk areas at the banks, so I scraped those down and threw down some salt.
> 
> One note though, if you guys got stuff you need to salt, make sure you get out and check it. When I got it, there was quite a bit of freezing drizzle, I'm sure there's going to be many slick parking lots in the morning.


About the same conditions here. Did you even put your plows on? I left mine off and I just went around and did sidewalks. Lots of salt though...and there was freezing mist falling the whole time I was out.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;531277 said:


> About the same conditions here. Did you even put your plows on? I left mine off and I just went around and did sidewalks. Lots of salt though...and there was freezing mist falling the whole time I was out.


Yeah, I always scrape up the 1/4 - 1/3" when I do my banks.... it just makes them black that much faster.

I only go through about 10 bags of salt on 4 banks that way.

How's that spreader working out for you??


----------



## Donny O.

great. I planed to leave work and go home jump in my truck and do some powing. THEN a little while ago my father calls me and tells me when I get home to wake him up and we can go get my truck.....ummmmm why is my truck not there in the driveway where i left it?? seems he decided to drive it to the bar tonight and when he came out a few hours later the battery was dead. i'm assuming he left something on or the key in the wrong position or something hopefully....either way have to deal with that before i can plow.....so heading home now. should be there in about 3 hours......92 miles away now!!

BTW i'm not a young kid living home with my parents(not that there is anything wrong with that).....I am 35 my dad is 80 and lives with my wife 2 kids and I. yup 80 and still bar hopping and chasing women. hope i'm that lucky!!!


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;531279 said:


> How's that spreader working out for you??


I have not used the V Box since I got the 575. The only thing I don't like is filling it up at each location. I used to be able to load up one time and do all my accounts without getting out of the truck, not so any more. However, I really enjoy having the use of my pick up box so I'm a happy camper.


----------



## ABES

millsaps118;531192 said:


> farmerkev- Nice batch of crappies.
> 
> As far as snow goes, we only got a dusting. It was coming down good around 4-5pm then stopped. I pulled out the leaf blower and blew off the driveway. I'll head out early a.m. and go slap down some salt.
> 
> ABES- How much you get????


My brother measured right before we went out at 7pm and we had 1.25" so i would say we probly got 1.5" i just got back in from plowing now put in a solid 9 hours its sad to think thats a decent shift when back in november i was pulling several 24 hour shifts.


----------



## millsaps118

I was out by 3am salting. I scraped some of my commercials too so I wouldn't have to use so much salt. Was back in at 9am and got called back out at 1pm to go push slop and open up a few drains. O'well, one last event to add to February's invoicing.

What's gonna happen on Sunday???????


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;531833 said:


> I was out by 3am salting. I scraped some of my commercials too so I wouldn't have to use so much salt. Was back in at 9am and got called back out at 1pm to go push slop and open up a few drains. O'well, one last event to add to February's invoicing.
> 
> *What's gonna happen on Sunday?*??????


They're going to be racing in Vegas???


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;531873 said:


> They're going to be racing in Vegas???


LOL...Yeah they are! Lets hope them Tay-O-tas stay back in the field this weekend!

Rain, sleet, snow for sunday? I have more salt to burn up.


----------



## dakotasrock

lets hope the vegas track doesnt flood like california did last wknd.

sunday all i see is a coating max, with some slick spots. Salt will be needed. Those plows? highly unlikely.


----------



## just plow it

Well it looks like yet another full plowing in the morning, the NWS says freezing rain turning over to all snow with accumulations from 1-3 inches. My trigger is 1/2 inch. It's been one heck of a good year for me. Keep the white stuff coming.


----------



## dakotasrock

just plow it;533634 said:


> Well it looks like yet another full plowing in the morning, the NWS says freezing rain turning over to all snow with accumulations from 1-3 inches. My trigger is 1/2 inch. It's been one heck of a good year for me. Keep the white stuff coming.


It's always fun plowing on top of a skating rink!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

No responses today?? I take it everyone is just laying low, waiting.... waiting....waiting...

Well, it's going to snow, my accounting program just took a dump, so I switching from Peachtree (which I've been using for 10 years) to Quickbooks Pro.

I'll pretty much be up all night switching stuff over, plus once I'm done, then I've gotta download a new Quickbooks program for the new Samsung i-760 phone I got at Verizon, that runs Windows mobile 6.0. Now I'll be able to enter payments, receipts, invoices, check vendors and customers on the fly, then just sync it all up when I get home. 

No worry about carrying a laptop.


----------



## ABES

Ya i am not getting my hopes up. 3 of our trucks are still broken down lol.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;535961 said:


> No responses today?? I take it everyone is just laying low, waiting.... waiting....waiting...
> 
> Well, it's going to snow, my accounting program just took a dump, so I switching from Peachtree (which I've been using for 10 years) to Quickbooks Pro.
> 
> I'll pretty much be up all night switching stuff over, plus once I'm done, then I've gotta download a new Quickbooks program for the new Samsung i-760 phone I got at Verizon, that runs Windows mobile 6.0. Now I'll be able to enter payments, receipts, invoices, check vendors and customers on the fly, then just sync it all up when I get home.
> 
> No worry about carrying a laptop.


Just have to worry about losing or dropping the @#$% phone! LOL!

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;535968 said:


> Just have to worry about losing or dropping the @#$% phone! LOL!
> 
> Buck


The reason that I got this smartphone, is because the g'Zone I had is at the bottem of Green Lake....


----------



## farmerkev

LwnmwrMan22;536034 said:


> The reason that I got this smartphone, is because the g'Zone I had is at the bottem of Green Lake....


Along with my $20 Al Linder fishing glasses.


----------



## Donny O.

farmerkev;536084 said:


> Along with my $20 Al Linder fishing glasses.


I dropped my sunglass clip-ons in an outhouse at custer state park.....but hey it was better than dropping my 2 year old daughter down the hole!!


----------



## dakotasrock

I just don't want to talk about it anymore, cause its always wrong. (the weather) lol.
Radar shows a good swath coming, but the way it looks, it will be done by 6 am.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;536034 said:


> The reason that I got this smartphone, is because the g'Zone I had is at the bottem of Green Lake....


LOL....get one of the phone life-jackets, I think Bodyglove makes them. Mine has come close to going down the hole a couple times as well, and it never fails, as soon as you answer the phone...the bobbers go down!

Buck


----------



## dakotasrock

u guys manage to get some plowing in before it all melted? lol


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;537564 said:


> u guys manage to get some plowing in before it all melted? lol


I plowed the entire route, by myself.

Got done at 2 am Thurs. morning.

There weren't alot of other guys out, nor did the guys I talked to today work last night / yesterday.


----------



## ABES

I got about 12 hours in it was easy because the salt did most of the work earlier in the day.


----------



## SnoFarmer

it still snows?

weird...


----------



## ABES

nothing yet here it would be nice to hit that 1" trigger.


----------



## Up North

snowed here all day yesterday...still only managed an inch out that. The wind blew in some nice drifts, but other than that I'm on icefishing duty again today.

Buck


----------



## toby4492

Up North;539168 said:


> snowed here all day yesterday...still only managed an inch out that. The wind blew in some nice drifts, but other than that I'm on icefishing duty again today.
> 
> Buck


Are the fish biting buck?


----------



## Up North

toby4492;539170 said:


> Are the fish biting buck?


Yeah, the perch were jumping outta the hole yesterday. The walleye season closed a couple weeks ago, but we're still out searching for perch and crappies, next weekend hopefully the bluegills will be a little more active. But yesterday was fun, 4 hours straight of pulling fish out holes...

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

nice Buck,

It looks like good weather all week for fishing.

I went out on the big lake yesterday we saw 3 loopers cruse by but no bites...going to back and try again some time this week...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;539179 said:


> nice Buck,
> 
> It looks like good weather all week for fishing.
> 
> I went out on the big lake yesterday we saw 3 loopers cruse by but no bites...going to back and try again some time this week...


SnoFarmer -

Are you one of the guys just off of I-35 there, kinda across from the Edge??

Wife, kids and I were there over the weekend. Sunday morning looked like 15-20 portables in that area.

I don't know how you'd find a spot on Lake Superior to ice fish on, but I suppose someone's got an idea.


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;539179 said:


> nice Buck,
> 
> It looks like good weather all week for fishing.
> 
> I went out on the big lake yesterday we saw 3 loopers cruse by but no bites...going to back and try again some time this week...


Hey, glad you were able to get out. That's gotta be pretty cool fishing on Superior, how deep do you normally set up?

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;539390 said:


> Hey, glad you were able to get out. That's gotta be pretty cool fishing on Superior, how deep do you normally set up?
> 
> Buck


we set up around the mouth of the rivers the trout are drawn to the warmer water and the sent of the river.
(spring run)

The water depths very from 8ft to 20ft with about 3ft of ice..

I went out yesterday the wind shifted and blew all of the ice out....
so now you can shore cast.

It's always good to get out...

Today it looks like some freezing rain this afternoon turing to snow.


----------



## qualitycut

What do you guys think is going to happen on Monday?


----------



## Up North

qualitycut;541484 said:


> What do you guys think is going to happen on Monday?


don't know, just heard last night that there could be a big event. Hopefully my truck is back in working order by then...:angry::angry:

Buck


----------



## ABES

If we do get snow on monday its going to be VERY wet and heavy because the temp looks to be about 35 on monday. only the REAL heavy duty trucks will survive wesport


----------



## WisEd

It's snowing right now, forcast says 1" to 3", we'll see.


----------



## SnoFarmer

wtf! It's snowing OMG...

There is 2" on the ground....

Call the National Guard:crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;541756 said:


> wtf! It's snowing OMG...
> 
> There is 2" on the ground....
> 
> Call the National Guard:crying:


On the ground, or on the PAVEMENT???


----------



## SnoFarmer

Pavement......lol

We have 3" on the "pavement"

I took a look at the radar map, it looks like it will be over in an hr or two. I think i'll just stay up and go out in an hr..


----------



## dakotasrock

monday is all gonna depend on the temp. If the suns out before that pavement is gonna be way too warm. If it starts sun night though, the snow should have time to start sticking, then if it continues on monday it should keep stacking up. The roads will just be wet i got a feeling, but we should be able to plow those parking lots!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;541786 said:


> Pavement......lol
> 
> We have 3" on the "pavement"
> 
> I took a look at the radar map, it looks like it will be over in an hr or two. I think i'll just stay up and go out in an hr..


You even remember what to do anymore?


----------



## Up North

Mark Oomkes;541844 said:


> You even remember what to do anymore?


of course he does Mark. Attach plow, drive 75mph to jobsite, drop plow while still at cruising speed but slowing to an eventual plowing speed of around 50mph, hit and jump curb, break plow, drive back to shop at 75mph, weld plow, hit head on light tower, after waking back up, get back into truck and repeat the process another 20 times for the day.

Buck


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Up North;541894 said:


> of course he does Mark. Attach plow, drive 75mph to jobsite, drop plow while still at cruising speed but slowing to an eventual plowing speed of around 50mph, hit and jump curb, break plow, drive back to shop at 75mph, weld plow, hit head on light tower, after waking back up, get back into truck and repeat the process another 20 times for the day.
> 
> Buck


LMAO

Don't forget, slip on ice that is covered with snow and chip his tailbone.


----------



## Up North

Mark Oomkes;541907 said:


> LMAO
> 
> Don't forget, slip on ice that is covered with snow and chip his tailbone.


LOL...yeah, I forgot that part.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;541894 said:


> of course he does Mark. Attach plow, drive 75mph to jobsite, drop plow while still at cruising speed but slowing to an eventual plowing speed of around 50mph, hit and jump curb, break plow, drive back to shop at 75mph, weld plow, hit head on light tower, after waking back up, get back into truck and repeat the process another 20 times for the day.
> 
> Buck


close...ha ha ha...
I slowed down to 40mph in the lots plowing and the result was that nothing broke.

Who knew.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;542576 said:


> close...ha ha ha...
> I slowed down to 40mph in the lots plowing and the result was that nothing broke.
> 
> Who knew.


I was starting to wonder, hadn't heard from ya in so long, that you did forget what the procedure was.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It took me a while to remember which end the plow went on...


----------



## ABES

good to see some Minnesotans are getting some snow. I pray to god we get a couple inches on monday.


----------



## Kingwinter

don't take those plows off quite yet....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;543863 said:


> don't take those plows off quite yet....


Mine are all put away, fluid changed, blowers shut down for the winter.

With that said, we'll have 12" of snow tomorrow night.


----------



## Kingwinter

haha dont u know to not put them away until after the twins home opener? 
tisk tisk tisk......


----------



## qualitycut

its snowing


----------



## Camden

It's only fitting that we're going to be making some GREEN today seeing as how it's St. Patty's Day!!!


----------



## Kingwinter

Hot off the press....

6am models that just came out are cutting back amounts.  Still a potential for 2-4 north of Rochester and mankato up to Fergus falls and duluth. But if it gets too warm.....:yow!:


----------



## toby4492

Sounds like mainly a rain event here.

Today:Cloudy. Light Rain Or Rain-Snow Mix Develops Early Afternoon. More Widespread Rain By Late Afternoon/Early Evening As Temps Climb To 38. E- SE Winds 10-20 And Gusty.
Tonighteriods Of Rain. A Rumble Of Thunder Possible. Low 36. SE Winds 12-22.
Tuesday:Rain Likely, Especially In the Morning. High: 44.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;544161 said:


> Hot off the press....
> 
> 6am models that just came out are cutting back amounts.  Still a potential for 2-4 north of Rochester and mankato up to Fergus falls and duluth. But if it gets too warm.....:yow!:


Hot off the press.....

Winter Storm Watch has changed to a snow advisory. However, totals for my area are 3 - get this, now 7" of snow.

I agree.... wait for the mist / drizzle.....

I personally wish it would get warmer, keep this stuff melted. We can't make up for lost money this winter, let's get the summer work going. All this is going to do is build up the snowbanks that had melted down somewhat, and keep managers and owners from deciding on the lawn mowing bids.


----------



## ABES

LwnmwrMan22;544203 said:


> Hot off the press.....
> 
> Winter Storm Watch has changed to a snow advisory. However, totals for my area are 3 - get this, now 7" of snow.
> 
> I agree.... wait for the mist / drizzle.....
> 
> I personally wish it would get warmer, keep this stuff melted. We can't make up for lost money this winter, let's get the summer work going. All this is going to do is build up the snowbanks that had melted down somewhat, and keep managers and owners from deciding on the lawn mowing bids.


What about the hourly operators like me??  money is money and i could care less about the mowing season its winter thats the fun work.


----------



## Kingwinter

I find this map a little overkill. Im gonna say 3" for the western metro. 1.5 for the south east metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ABES;544220 said:


> What about the hourly operators like me??  money is money and i could care less about the mowing season its winter thats the fun work.


The hourly operations like you should want to get into the summer work even more.

All a wet heavy snow like this is does, is just slow down the drying time for the ground to get going on spring / summer work.

Look at it this way. You could get 8-10 hours in plowing, but this snow MAY mean yet 1 more week to dry out. Do you make more money plowing 8-10 hours, or more money working an extra week of the summer work?

There's no way we're going to make up the money lost from lack of snow, so lets get going on the summer work.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;544226 said:


> I find this map a little overkill. Im gonna say 3" for the western metro. 1.5 for the south east metro.


Here's the next question. Actually, questions 1 and 2.

1. Is the snow going to wrap back around?? I know the forecast keeps saying more snow tonight, 100% chance, but there's nothing but dry air right now.

2. Is the 3-7" of snow include the 3" or so we've already got, but melted on the blacktop??

What do you all think?


----------



## ABES

Thats very true i guess i just like to play in the snow :bluebounc


----------



## farmerkev

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;544231 said:


> Here's the next question. Actually, questions 1 and 2.
> 
> 1. Is the snow going to wrap back around?? I know the forecast keeps saying more snow tonight, 100% chance, but there's nothing but dry air right now.
> 
> 2. Is the 3-7" of snow include the 3" or so we've already got, but melted on the blacktop??
> 
> What do you all think?


1. No theres another (stronger) low coming from the southwest thats going to connect with the moisture streaming up from the south.

2. the 3-7 is in addition. But It appears the low is faultering on the way to us.

With the pavement still warm, the 1st inch will melt.


----------



## TKLAWN

Oh guess what 6:00 news backed off storm totals to 1-2 inches. What a waste of time:realmad:


----------



## Up North

heck it's been snowing up here all day long, still is. But as soon as it hits the pavement or gravel it melts. If it were 20 degrees instead of 34 or whatever I could've plowed but I don't think it'll happen.

Buck


----------



## deadogwalkin

This non- storm is par for the course this crappy winter! 
One positive spin: This added moisture will give me a bit more time to keep selling jobs for spring and summer! At least things are looking good there!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Now that the sun is down, you'll have your blacktop accumulation.

I just got fueling the trucks, putting the plows on, loading the ice melt, time to go sleep until 11:30 tonight.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;544365 said:


> Now that the sun is down, you'll have your blacktop accumulation.
> 
> I just got fueling the trucks, putting the plows on, loading the ice melt, time to go sleep until 11:30 tonight.


doubt it. Just looked out and it looks like its done snowing. Haven't seen any forecasts or radar to see if anything more is behind it but with my luck it's probably over.

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

man, they were right on for the forecasts. 3-7" all the way!!!! O wait, I just woke up from my dream, and it's all melting on contact. Super. Guess my empty wallet will stay that way.


----------



## farmerkev

Well if they have gotten it together, I did hear their could be an inch of slush here in the cities overnight. Now that the sun has gone done, there is some beginning to stick again and it has started back up, this is a wierd systerm.


----------



## Camden

Only 1" expected here in north central MN...very disappointing. There's a lot of ice out there, though, so at least I'll get to throw some salt around. Probably head out around 4-5 tomorrow...


----------



## Kingwinter

its kinda interesting right now.... theres a thin band that extends back into nebraska that currently looks like its heading right for Minneapolis/st. paul......

but with my luck, it will take a dive and go south.


----------



## ABES

I'd say we got about 3" of heavy wet crap. Man that snow was wet the skid with the pusher had a hard time pushing it lets just say it took some momentum but this was one of those storms where we had to hurry up and plow it all before it all melted.


----------



## Silentroo

Called my weather service at 2am and he said 10-15 minutes of snow. Maybe a dusting! Just a little off.

Hopefully the last big storm of the year. I am so ready for 80 and sunny.....


----------



## mklawnman

Sounds like we maybe getting a storm down this way similar to yours up in MN. Calling for 2-4" of snow on Friday here in SE WI. We shall see tho, like a few posts earlier said, melting on pavement in the daylight and sticking at night so we shall see. I guess depends upon how warm it gets and how heavy the snow will be. Have some salt to use up anyhow so we are still ready for alittle more snow then done with it, bring on the green grass and mowing.payup
Matt


----------



## Kingwinter

that thin band i was talking about was the jackpot! it was snowing like crazy!


----------



## Up North

like I figured...we got zip up here due to warm temps. Everything melted as soon as it hit the ground, then when the sun dropped...it quit snowing.:angry:

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

here we go again!

Couldnt get any snow jan- march 1st..... now.....

Friday could be interesting.
It was looking like light snow until the last two computer runs...

NAM shows 1.2-1.5 of liquid somewhere. With the temp being at freezing... 10"-13".

Nam shows it going a little north of the twin cities, GFS shows it going a little south. 

still a day out. Should start thurs night and last throughout the day friday til afternoon. 

We'll see. You can send any snow you dont want lwnmwrman22 over my way!


----------



## TKLAWN

I sure hope we get a couple inches Friday it will help make up for the horrible winter. let's hope it's not as wet as the tuesday stuff.


----------



## Donny O.

south central WI the forcast I jsut read sayd thursday night to friday total of 6-7".....i'm sceptical but maybe i should be ready to put the plow back on the truck!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Our forecast..... looks like it will go south.
It might even miss MN or just clip the southern boarder


Today...Increasing clouds. Highs 30 to 35. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph.

Tonight...Partly cloudy in the evening then becoming mostly cloudy. Lows 8 to 13. East winds 10 to 15 mph.

Friday...Partly sunny. Highs 28 to 33. Northeast winds 10 to 20 mph.

Friday Night...Partly cloudy. Lows 7 to 12. Northeast winds 10 to 15 mph.

Saturday...Partly sunny. Highs 28 to 33. Northeast winds 5 to 10 mph.

Saturday Night...Mostly cloudy. Lows 10 to 15.

Sunday...Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of snow. Highs 25 to 30.

Sunday Night And Monday...Partly cloudy. Lows 14 to 19. Highs 32 to 37.

Monday Night...Partly cloudy with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Lows 14 to 19.

Tuesday...Partly sunny with a 20 percent chance of light snow. Highs 32 to 37.

Tuesday Night And Wednesday...Partly cloudy. Lows 16 to 21. Highs 35 to 40.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Ho,Yea...

Happy first day of spring.................:bluebounc:redbouncepurplebou


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;545351 said:


> Our forecast..... looks like it will go south.
> *It might even miss MN or just clip the southern boarder*.


Would you like to rephrase???

PLOWABLE SNOW IS EXPECTED TONIGHT AND FRIDAY ACROSS MUCH OF THE
OUTLOOK AREA. SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS WEST CENTRAL
MINNESOTA THIS AFTERNOON...AND SPREAD TOWARD EAST CENTRAL AND
SOUTHEASTERN MINNESOTA TONIGHT...AS A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM TRACKS
ACROSS NEBRASKA AND IOWA. A RAIN AND SNOW MIX IS POSSIBLE OVER
PORTIONS OF SOUTH CENTRAL AND SOUTHWESTERN MINNESOTA THIS
EVENING...WHICH WOULD LIMIT ACCUMULATIONS IN THOSE AREAS.

THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO BECOME MODERATE TO HEAVY IN NATURE DURING
THE OVERNIGHT HOURS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...FRIDAY THROUGH WEDNESDAY

SNOW WILL PERSIST THROUGH MUCH OF THE DAY ON FRIDAY. TOTAL
SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS AROUND SIX INCHES APPEAR POSSIBLE FOR A
PORTION OF THE AREA...MAINLY SOUTH AND WEST OF A LINE FROM
ALEXANDRIA...TO MINNEAPOLIS...TO RED WING. A NARROW BAND OF
HEAVIER SNOW MAY OCCUR WITH THIS STORM SYSTEM...WITH ISOLATED
LOCATIONS RECEIVING SNOWFALL AMOUNTS APPROACHING 8 INCHES.


----------



## ABES

Hell ya i am ready for a decent snowfall 6-8" of heavy wet slop will be working the equiptment preety good.


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol....LwnmwrMan22..

Take a look at the updated wind map and the location of that "H"

It is going to push it south. The wind is coming out of the north in that "H" and they are very dry, this will suck up all the moisture and push it south...


Flurries at best is my prediction for norhtern and centeral MN.
....

If you live by the southern broader you will see some snow but it will be south of MPLS and probably south of Rochester too.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;545372 said:


> lol....LwnmwrMan22..
> 
> Take a look at the updated wind map and the location of that "H"
> 
> It is going to push it south. The wind is coming out of the north in that "H" and they are very dry, this will suck up all the moisture and push it south...
> 
> Flurries at best is my prediction for norhtern and centeral MN.
> ....
> 
> If you live by the southern broader you will see some snow but it will be south of MPLS and probably south of Rochester too.


I know, I know... just wanted to shoot that "hazardous weather outlook" back at you once


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;545382 said:


> I know, I know... just wanted to shoot that "hazardous weather outlook" back at you once


lol.I do like my "hazadous weather outlooks"....

It did look like snow for us the other day, I agree.

But things changed overnight.:crying:

I too could use a couple more plowable events this year but.....


----------



## Kingwinter

hey now theres no need to bring that "H" into this. 

It's evil.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Kingwinter;545390 said:


> hey now theres no need to bring that "H" into this.
> 
> It's evil.


"H":,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, dirty word......my bad............


----------



## Italiano67

Looks like a busy next 7 days according to the forecasts. Might not be enough to plow but cold enough at night to go on some salt runs. That is all I feel like doing at this point. I guess I am getting lazy.


----------



## toby4492

Winter storm warning in effect from 4 am to 10 pm cdt Friday.
The NWS in milwaukee/sullivan has issued a winter storm warning, which is in effect from 4 am to 10 pm cdt friday.
A winter storm system is expected to produce from 6 to 8 inches of snow accumulation. The snow accumulations will begin well after midnight tonight, and continue through the evening hours friday.
A winter storm warning is issued when heavy snow, and/or sleet, and/or freezing rain is expected to combine with strong winds of 25 mph or more to cause major impacts to society. Travel will be dangerous and is strongly discouraged. If you must travel, keep a winter weather supply kit in your vehicle in case of an emergency.


----------



## dakotasrock

someone needs to tell winter it's 4 months late.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

dakotasrock;545532 said:


> someone needs to tell winter it's 4 months late.


Global cooling... winter is 8 months early.


----------



## Dave Meyers

Here in Kenosha we're supposed to get as much as 11 inches tomorrow. I'm not a pro, just gonna plow my driveway and some neighbors', with my 9 year-old son in the Scout with me. In other words, two 9 year olds playing with their truck. Can't wait.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well it looks like i'm wrong on where the snow line will be.
Now it looks like the cities will get hit by this...

Still it will go way south of us... maybe next year??


----------



## Kingwinter

SnoFarmer;545643 said:


> Well it looks like i'm wrong on where the snow line will be.
> Now it looks like the cities will get hit by this...
> 
> Still it will go way south of us... maybe next year??


maybe next week.... theres a big storm potential for next friday also.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thanks I needed a good laugh..


----------



## Kingwinter

I aim to please.


----------



## Up North

Kingwinter;545659 said:


> I aim to please.


you may be sitting on the bullseye for this one tonight and tomorrow.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

If anyone checks this before they look outside this morning, I've been up all night, driving around periodically, all the way to the north side of Minneapolis, back to Forest Lake and so far just wet blacktop, as of 4:30 am.

Don't get excited quite yet.


----------



## toby4492

Washington County

Winter Storm Warning:

Issued at: 4:32 AM CDT 3/21/08, expires at: 12:45 PM CDT 3/21/08

Winter storm warning remains in effect until 10 pm cdt this evening,
A winter storm warning remains in effect until 10 pm cdt this evening.
Snow, heavy at times, with thunderstorms possible. Snow accumulation of 8 to 15 inches. Blowing and drifting snow.
A winter storm warning is issued when heavy snow, is expected to to cause major impacts to society. Travel will be dangerous and is strongly discouraged. If you must travel, keep a winter weather supply kit in your vehicle in case of an emergency.

2" on the ground right now. Man I love spring. lol


----------



## farmerkev

About 20 min. ago it was snowing hardest Id seen out of this thing, and it was comming down pretty good. But I just looked again and, well theres not much. We did get about 1-2" so far and its still slowly comming down. If this stays throughout the day loke I heard last night, we could still get quit a bit.


----------



## ABES

I just got back in for a few hours of sleep. Man we must have got over 6" of this wet heavy snow. The trucks are really getting a workout in this storm.


----------



## Kingwinter

i said 3, we got 9.8 as of 1 pm. Yea, I was a little off. but the good way!


----------



## farmerkev

Well I go about 5" at the most on the grass, and more like 3" on the sidewalks. Sounds like SE WI. will get the brunt of this thing AGAIN, but I dont want this HEAVY stuff anyway, Im still on shovel duty.


----------



## Up North

Kingwinter;545912 said:


> i said 3, we got 9.8 as of 1 pm. Yea, I was a little off. but the good way!


hate to say it...but I told you the bullseye was on your doorstep! Hope all went well.

Buck


----------



## yard5864

15"of heavy wet snow so far, and still falling! It is time for a few hour nap and back out again.


----------



## gotsnow?

Thought we were done for this season over here in Indiana, but I wole up this morning to about 1" on the ground, and by 9 P when I was leaving for my real job there was a good 3" on the ground with 5-6" drifts starting!! I guess I'll be out plowing in the morning, weather mans calling for 4-6" over night; and we're already half way there, he may actually be correct this time


----------



## toby4492

Sun is shining this morning. Here is what I measured last night at about 10PM. Definately been a snowy year in SE WI.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Holley Crappin....

All we had was partly cloudy Sky's....lol


----------



## toby4492

SnoFarmer;546095 said:


> Holley Crappin....
> 
> All we had was partly cloudy Sky's....lol


It was a good storm. Had to shovel :crying: the fist 10" or so as the blower wouldn't start. Later on in the day I got it running and the good news is my Toro survived yet one more storm. xysport

Alot should melt off by this coming Thursday with highs expected in the mid to upper 40's. Here are a couple pics from this morning. 31" drift all they way across the back of the house.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Happy Easter.....

Welcome to spring?

You don't want all that nice, fresh, "white gold" to melt to fast or you will have a proublem with flooding...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Sooooo..... 

Got up at 7 am Thursday, figured I'd get some wood splitting done.

Split 2 full cords of wood in about 7 hours, then went to play with the kids for a while.

I stayed up all night for the snow to start, but it just kept melting and melting and melting.

Finally around 8 am I had an about 1.5" here on the north side, so I figured rather than get some sleep, I'd just start plowing.

Well, around 12 pm Friday, it was melting on the blacktop as fast as it was falling, so I decided that I would go to the MOA with the family and just sleep Friday night, rather than go to sleep at 3 pm, then wake up at 1 am and be wide awake again.

Get home 10 pm Friday night after riding on the rides at MOA with the 6 year old, only to see it's kept snowing.

I then go back out and plow after an hour nap, and plow until 2 pm Saturday. Now I have to stay up because Easter dinner with the in-laws. So I will myself to stay awake for another 4 hours, and then eat.

Now it's 7:30 and I'm finally in bed, 60 hours since I got out of bed, on 1 nap for an hour.

And to think I only got 4" of snow over 2 days. 

When we went to the MOA, I told the wife "I really probably shouldn't go, my luck it'll snow all night again."


----------



## farmerkev

Sounds like a fun weekend, howd ya only end up with 4"? Well, I hope the dinner was good.


----------



## Silentroo

Yes you got 4 inches however 5 have melted in the same time.... What a winter.


----------



## farmerkev

Woke up this morning with another 1" on the ground. Thats been the story for the last few mornings. Buisiness across the street has a VERY small trigger or no snow on ground contract, so between blowing snow and the 1" everynight, the company doing it has been out at least once a day since Thursday. talk about payuppayuppayup! Its a good spring for them!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;546647 said:


> Woke up this morning with another 1" on the ground. Thats been the story for the last few mornings. Buisiness across the street has a VERY small trigger or no snow on ground contract, so between blowing snow and the 1" everynight, the company doing it has been out at least once a day since Thursday. talk about payuppayuppayup! Its a good spring for them!


I got up this morning and seen that 1" again as well. Said forget it, it's Easter, only 1 place will be open and that's a gas station.

The driving in and out will melt most of that.

Although, with that said now, I still have 2 accounts that haven't been touched yet this weekend, so I gotta go check and make sure they melted down good.


----------



## Kingwinter

hate to break it to you lawnmwrman, as I know ur ready for spring, but looking at thursday, we could see a repeat......
once again it all will depend on the temp, and storm track. But the latest models to come in tonight is showing the snow with a bullseye over our area...

early estimates (if its at 32 degrees)...... 10"-13"


This is not a test of the emergency snow system.


where was this stuff the last two months?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;546809 said:


> hate to break it to you lawnmwrman, as I know ur ready for spring, but looking at thursday, we could see a repeat......
> once again it all will depend on the temp, and storm track. But the latest models to come in tonight is showing the snow with a bullseye over our area...
> 
> early estimates (if its at 32 degrees)...... 10"-13"
> 
> This is not a test of the emergency snow system.
> 
> where was this stuff the last two months?


It's the same thing that happened last year....

We didn't have much snow, and then we had those 2 back to back 20" snowfalls, with another 4" late in the season.

The weather people have said that we should be in for some hefty snows the next couple of weeks, then march right into summer.

It doesn't bother me too much as long as we get the warm sunny days to heat up the blacktop and have most of it melt before it's time to plow.

Plus people are so sick of winter just dragging on, they're not that much concerned about it anymore.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

We've had a lovely white Christmas, New Year's, Valentines and now Easter. 

Had about 8-9" Friday night\Sat AM. Nice wet stuff too. Just lovely. 

Second snowiest winter on record now. I figure what the heck, we're this far, might just as well aim for the all time snowiest now.


----------



## toby4492

Mark Oomkes;546864 said:


> I figure what the heck, we're this far, might just as well aim for the all time snowiest now.


Mark,

I said the same thing after Friday's 15" storm. Milwaukee has now had it's 2nd snowiest winter on record. I just may get my wish as there is snow in the forcast for this evening, and the potential for a much larger storm coming in on Thursday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It snowed 3" on Easter :bluebouncpurplebou:redbounce

we might get another spring storm.
The only problem is, it is melting all most as fast as we can plow it...

Is hoping for rain at this point in the season wrong?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Someone can tell the "fat lady" to go sit down for a while...


----------



## dakotasrock

Thursday guys could be another big one. Don't let down your guard just yet!


----------



## deadogwalkin

6:00 Belinda said it looks a lot like the last one and amounts are going to be tough to predict. I say if it is going to snow some, let's get enough to plow one more time, then let it get nice.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Hey, look atthe storm.
Look at the storm go south.
bad storm, bad....


Well it looks like another 5-8 for the centeral , sothhern Mn, Wi area again...


----------



## dakotasrock

deadogwalkin;547476 said:


> 6:00 Belinda said it looks a lot like the last one and amounts are going to be tough to predict. I say if it is going to snow some, let's get enough to plow one more time, then let it get nice.


Im with you. Lets skip spring all together!!!! Straight to summer and being on the lake!


----------



## Camden

I don't understand some of you guys. Wishing for summer to come absolutely blows my mind. I'm still praying for storms to hit us hard every day. 

To me, it can't possibly snow enough and the day I come on here and wish for warm weather is the day I quit plowing all together.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;547582 said:


> I don't understand some of you guys. Wishing for summer to come absolutely blows my mind. I'm still praying for storms to hit us hard every day.
> 
> To me, it can't possibly snow enough and the day I come on here and wish for warm weather is the day I quit plowing all together.


I don't get how you can wish for snow.... let's get onto the summer work, where we can work everyday, rather than just depend on income based on, at most 24 hours at a time.


----------



## Up North

Camden;547582 said:


> I don't understand some of you guys. Wishing for summer to come absolutely blows my mind. I'm still praying for storms to hit us hard every day.
> 
> To me, it can't possibly snow enough and the day I come on here and wish for warm weather is the day I quit plowing all together.


Move to northern Alaska then. I'm sure you can still get an internet connection when the whale carrying the transmitter comes up for air.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Will it fall as snow or rain this weekend?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;547770 said:


> Will it fall as snow or rain this weekend?


rain..........


----------



## Kingwinter

the next week is looking too warm. Lows in the high 20's. Theres no impressive looking moisture in the models anyway.

I said this a month ago, but now I might be right. Winter is (probably) over. I hate to say it, but I am ready for summer. This winter sucked. Didn't even hit overtime ONCE this winter. Usually theres a few storms where I can stay busy for 50+ hours at once.

Not this year.


----------



## toby4492

Winter still trying to hang on here. 

Today: Light Rain Mixes With And Changes To Light Snow. Slushy Accumulations Of Up To 1-3" By Tonight. Temps Hold Nearly Steady In The Mid 30s. NE Winds 8-16.
Tonight: Light Snow Ending Later. Low 30. NE Winds 8-16.

I am ready for spring also. The plus with the storms this time of year is that the snow goes away pretty quickly. Should be in the mid 40's by the weekend.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I would like to be the first.

Hopefully the end of this season finds you and your family as healthy and upbeat as when the season started.

Here's to a good season in what we all do for the summer, and I'll see you all back here come October.

That's right.... the fat lady is singing.


----------



## Burkartsplow

They are calling for 1-3 tonight here in cleveland. I like the end of year pushes, easy money.


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;548004 said:


> I would like to be the first.
> 
> Hopefully the end of this season finds you and your family as healthy and upbeat as when the season started.
> 
> Here's to a good season in what we all do for the summer, and I'll see you all back here come October.
> 
> That's right.... the fat lady is singing.


Well she better be wearing her long underwhear as the temps are not going to be over 30 with lows in the teens for the rest of the week

I woun't rule out snow untill the end of April a few years ago we got more snow in April than we did all season.


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;548004 said:


> I would like to be the first.
> 
> Hopefully the end of this season finds you and your family as healthy and upbeat as when the season started.
> 
> Here's to a good season in what we all do for the summer, and I'll see you all back here come October.
> 
> That's right.... the fat lady is singing.


haha you'll be back on this thread in two weeks cursing winter for that 2 foot storm we will have just had.

You can say the fat lady is singing when she isnt yet!


----------



## Up North

well I just took off my light tower and put it back into the lean too shed. I think that's where it'll stay till November. We do have a little system that's suppposed to hit north of us, looks like we may get a little rain or snow shower. Let it rain and wash off these roads and melt the rest of the snow, at least we'll still have enough ice to do some ice fishing for another week or so. 

Buck


----------



## ABES

The ice is getting damn thin around here on some lakes. I have to bring a 2x6 to get onto the ice because its all melted 4-6 feet from shore. Tommorow will be the last day i go ice fishing i cant wait to break out the boat.


----------



## ABES

keep the plows ready guys...

Monday: Cloudy with rain and snow in the morning, becoming all snow in the afternoon. Temps nearly steady in the mid 30s. Winds NE at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of precip 80%. Significant snow accumulation possible.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Tell that fat lady to have a seat.

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
SAT MAR 29 2008

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT

SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 1 TO 2 INCHES IS EXPECTED ACROSS THE NORTHERN THIRD OF MINNESOTA TONIGHT...MAINLY NORTH AND WEST OF THE
TWIN PORTS. ELSEWHERE...ACCUMULATIONS ARE NOT EXPECTED TO BE SIGNIFICANT. THE SNOW IS EXPECTED TO TAPER OFF BY SUNDAY MID
MORNING...POSSIBLY ENDING BRIEFLY AS DRIZZLE OR FREEZING DRIZZLE. SIGNIFICANT ICING IS NOT EXPECTED.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY

A DEVELOPING STORM SYSTEM WILL BRING SNOW INTO THE NORTHLAND ON MONDAY. THIS SYSTEM HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BRING SIGNIFICANT ACCUMULATION AND STRONG WINDS TO THE TWIN PORTS AND MOST OF NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.
A WINTER STORM WATCH MAY BE ISSUED FOR PARTS OF THE NORTHLAND. PLEASE KEEP AWARE OF THE LATEST FORECAST REGARDING THE POTENTIAL FOR DETERIORATING TRAVEL CONDITIONS EARLY NEXT WEEK.


................:waving:

I still haven't put the plows on...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

HURRY!!! Someone get that gal a glass of water before tomorrow so she can keep singing!!

Dang frog in her throat anyways.


----------



## SnoFarmer

How about a breath mint also.....


----------



## farmerkev

WOOOO HOOOOO!!! 

6-9" by Tuesday morning Going ice fishing today in the lovely 50's (still cars driving out on White Bear) and than plowable snow the next two days. I am ready for spring soon (not yet) because Im spending WAY too much time on here.


----------



## toby4492

Have fun with the snow guys. Right now it looks as if we will be on the warm side of the storm for a change and will only have rain. They are forcasting 2-4" Monday through Tuesday afternoon. With this much moisture coming in I for one am glad that it will be the liquid variety. Can you imagine what the snow total would be otherwise


----------



## Kingwinter

toby4492;548962 said:


> Have fun with the snow guys. Right now it looks as if we will be on the warm side of the storm for a change and will only have rain. They are forcasting 2-4" Monday through Tuesday afternoon. With this much moisture coming in I for one am glad that it will be the liquid variety. Can you imagine what the snow total would be otherwise


are you sure they're forcasting 2-4" of RAIN!?!?!?!?!?!

Thats like serious flooding, like evacuation amounts.


----------



## Kingwinter

farmerkev;548961 said:


> WOOOO HOOOOO!!!
> 
> 6-9" by Tuesday morning Going ice fishing today in the lovely 50's (still cars driving out on White Bear) and than plowable snow the next two days. I am ready for spring soon (not yet) because Im spending WAY too much time on here.


the question is, when will it start sticking?


----------



## deadogwalkin

I heard 3"- 7" - how much will stay or will it turn out like the last one! Cars and trucks still driving on Waconia!!


----------



## toby4492

Kingwinter;548974 said:


> are you sure they're forcasting 2-4" of RAIN!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Thats like serious flooding, like evacuation amounts.


Yes 2 inches to 4 inches as I stated. " =inch, whereas ' =foot.

Thunderstorms predicted as well as we may hit 57* tomorrow as the storms roll through. I would expect flood watches posted for prone areas by tomorrow morning.

Have fun with your snow and everyone stay safe.


----------



## Kingwinter

Heavy Snow Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
304 PM CDT SUN MAR 30 2008

...HEAVY WET SNOW LIKELY MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT FOR MUCH OF THE
SOUTHERN HALF OF MINNESOTA AND PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN...

.THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED A HEAVY
SNOW WARNING FOR MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT FOR MUCH OF CENTRAL AND
SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. SOME
CITIES IN THE HEAVY SNOW WARNING INCLUDE ST CLOUD...REDWOOD
FALLS...FAIRMONT...MORA...CAMBRIDGE...THE TWIN CITIES
METROPOLITAN AREA...RED WING...LADYSMITH AND MENOMONIE.

HEAVY WET SNOW IS FORECAST TO SPREAD INTO SOUTHWEST MINNESOTA MONDAY
MORNING...INCLUDING THE MONTEVIDEO...REDWOOD FALLS AND FAIRMONT
AREAS. THE SNOW WILL SPREAD NORTHEAST ACROSS THE TWIN CITIES
METROPOLITAN AREA AND POINTS NORTH DURING THE LATE MORNING HOURS
AND ACROSS MUCH OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN BY EARLY MONDAY
AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE ACROSS THE AFOREMENTIONED AREAS
FOR A TIME MONDAY NIGHT BEFORE DIMINISHING SIGNIFICANTLY BY
DAYBREAK TUESDAY. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS FROM 6 TO 8 INCHES ARE LIKELY
IN THE WARNING AREA...WITH SOME 9 INCH AMOUNTS IN THE BALSAM
LAKE...RICE LAKE AND LADYSMITH AREAS OF WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN.

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHANHASSEN HAS ALSO ISSUED A SNOW
ADVISORY FOR PORTIONS OF WEST CENTRAL AND CENTRAL MINNESOTA FOR
MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT. SOME CITIES IN THE SNOW ADVISORY INCLUDE
MORRIS...GLENWOOD...STAPLES...ALEXANDRIA AND LITTLE FALLS. SNOW
WILL DEVELOP IN THESE AREAS MONDAY MORNING AND PERSIST THROUGH
MONDAY EVENING. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS IN THE SNOW ADVISORY AREA WILL
BE IN THE 4 TO 6 INCH RANGE.

IN ADDITION...THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED
A WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY FOR PORTIONS OF SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA
AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN FOR MONDAY AND MONDAY NIGHT. SOME
CITIES IN THE WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY INCLUDE ALBERT LEA...
OWATONNA...DURAN AND EAU CLAIRE. SNOW...MIXED WITH SLEET...WILL
DEVELOP MONDAY MORNING. THE SNOW MAY BECOME MIXED WITH OR CHANGE TO
RAIN FOR A PERIOD OF TIME MONDAY AFTERNOON. SNOW AND PERHAPS SOME
FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL THEN OCCUR MONDAY NIGHT. SNOW ACCUMULATIONS
ARE EXPECTED TO BE IN THE 3 TO 5 INCH RANGE.

THE WINTRY PRECIPITATION IS IN RESPONSE TO A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
MOVING NORTHEAST FROM THE TEXAS PANHANDLE. THE LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM
IS FORECAST TO PASS ACROSS IOWA AND SOUTHERN WISCONSIN MONDAY
AFTERNOON AND NIGHT.


----------



## RJ lindblom

*More snow this spring than all last winter.*

Heavy Snow Warning

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ABERDEEN SD
1052 PM CDT SUN MAR 30 2008

...ANOTHER STRONG LATE SEASON WINTER STORM ON ITS WAY...

.AN AREA OF LOW PRESSURE WILL MOVE ACROSS THE NORTHERN PLAINS
TONIGHT AND MONDAY. SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES..WILL DEVELOP TONIGHT
ACROSS THE SOUTHERN PART OF THE AREA. THE SNOW WILL LIFT NORTHEAST
ACROSS EASTERN SOUTH DAKOTA THROUGH MONDAY AFTERNOON. THE SNOW
WILL BEGIN TO END FROM WEST TO EAST DURING THE LATE AFTERNOON
MONDAY.

SDZ017-033-035>037-045-048-051-311200-
/O.CON.KABR.HS.W.0002.080331T0600Z-080331T2100Z/
FAULK-STANLEY-HUGHES-HYDE-HAND-JONES-LYMAN-BUFFALO-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...FAULKTON...FORT PIERRE...PIERRE...
HIGHMORE...MILLER...MURDO...PRESHO...FORT THOMPSON
1052 PM CDT SUN MAR 30 2008 /952 PM MDT SUN MAR 30 2008/

...HEAVY SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM CDT /3 PM MDT/
MONDAY...

A HEAVY SNOW WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 4 PM CDT /3 PM MDT/
MONDAY.

SNOW...HEAVY AT TIMES...WILL DEVELOP ACROSS THE AREA AND CONTINUE
THROUGH THE NIGHT. THE SNOW WILL BEGIN TO TAPER OFF DURING THE
EARLY AFTERNOON ON MONDAY. SNOWFALL TOTALS FROM 4 TO 8 INCHES ARE
EXPECTED...WITH LOCALLY HEAVIER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE.

HEAVY SNOW WILL RESULT IN HAZARDOUS ROAD CONDITIONS. TRAVEL IS
STRONGLY DISCOURAGED. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL...USE EXTREME CAUTION
AND SLOW DOWN OR CHOOSE AN ALTERNATE ROUTE. TAKE A WINTER
SURVIVAL KIT AND KEEP YOUR GAS TANK OVER HALF FULL.

STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND OTHER LOCAL MEDIA OUTLETS
FOR FURTHER DETAILS OR UPDATES. UPDATED WEATHER INFORMATION CAN
ALSO BE FOUND ON THE WEB AT WEATHER.GOV/ABERDEEN.

$$


----------



## farmerkev

I got up at 9 and it was comming down hard, still is, about 1/2- 3/4" on the ground. Not stickingg to roads or all sidewalks yet.


----------



## Up North

nothing but a strong wind up here, could possibly get 1/2 to 1 inch by tomorrow they say. I say...keep it south and let you boys take care of it.


Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

What do you guys "south" think???

It's looking like the dry air is already in SW MN.

If this keeps moving through like it is right now, are we done with the snow by 10 pm??


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;549265 said:


> What do you guys "south" think???
> 
> It's looking like the dry air is already in SW MN.
> 
> If this keeps moving through like it is right now, are we done with the snow by 10 pm??


two words my friend.... wrap around.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;549265 said:


> What do you guys "south" think???
> 
> It's looking like the dry air is already in SW MN.
> 
> If this keeps moving through like it is right now, are we done with the snow by 10 pm??


I was thinking the same thing.......my gut feeling is that it will continue to snow until late tonight into early AM tomorrow.


----------



## farmerkev

Yeah baby! This puppy aint goin south this time! Here in the cities its been damn near white out a few times, especially when the wind blows. Its HARD to keep up with the snow comming down.  Cant wait till I can be plowing, Ive had enough with this darn shoveling thing. Might buy a used ATV for next year. Looks like it will stay falling till around 4am to me, but what do I know?

By the way, notice my new avatar, NewDude made me up my dream truck. 96 F-250 PSD with 8'6 Western ultramount Vee and sander, oh yeah,and it has stacks!


----------



## snowman55

it just wont stop. been thru 60 sites so far and going to have to do them again. glad I only tore down 1 truck last week. had to put plow back on and plow with the clean up box on it. 4-6" so far. gotta love April snows


----------



## SnoFarmer

it stoped hear but we got 3-4" sime to go plow.....if i rember how..

What does this button do?

latter, 
got to go the coffie is done:waving:


----------



## snowman55

is it your joy joy button?


----------



## ABES

I went out at 7 30 last night and i just got back home the snow just wouldnt stop. but now instead of going to sleep i have to go to school


----------



## farmerkev

ABES;549460 said:


> I went out at 7 30 last night and i just got back home the snow just wouldnt stop. but now instead of going to sleep i have to go to school


HAHA!  Im off this this week. SPRING BREAK! But all my freinds went on a class trip, so Im alone, nothing better to do but play in the snow! 

I got up nice and early and shoveled my couple a drives. It woulda been alot nicer if it wasnt so gosh darn heavy.


----------



## ABES

farmerkev;549474 said:


> HAHA!  Im off this this week. SPRING BREAK! But all my freinds went on a class trip, so Im alone, nothing better to do but play in the snow!
> 
> I got up nice and early and shoveled my couple a drives. It woulda been alot nicer if it wasnt so gosh darn heavy.


Ya I had spring break last week this was my first day back and the start of the new quarter. I only have one class a day as thats all i need to graduate. The teacher was kinda pissed though because i kept falling asleep in class. This snow was very heavy indeed. I was in a bobcat for 11 hours straight and I was always running out of power and traction.


----------



## Kingwinter

that fat lady didnt sing like u guys said... she got sick and threw up 6 inches of white stuff!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Anyone have any crow?? Guess I need to eat some dinner.


----------



## Up North

I don't know what the heck you all are talking about. The fat lady is singing so loud up here I need my Peltors on. 

Seriously...we didn't get one flake of snow, nadda. I'm putting the plow away tomorrow for the season, if it snows...it'll just have to melt away.:salute:

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

LwnmwrMan22;549682 said:


> Anyone have any crow?? Guess I need to eat some dinner.


lol,

So what do you think, is it time for her to sing now?

They are predicting snow/rain mix for this week...

"mud season" .....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Considering that all next week we have highs in the 50's and lows at or above freezing.......


No predictions... 

6 years ago, it was 90 degrees on Easter. The wife, I and 6 WEEK old son drove down to El Paso April 25th.. 

I was in a hurry to get back to do my early fertilizing, since it'd been so warm.

While we were there, there was a 7" snowfall. Luckily everything was so warm, that it just melted on the blacktop.

Soooooo..... No more predictions....


----------



## SnoFarmer

I see the "fat lady" went on vacation .......


----------



## toby4492

Holy **** batman.........................gonna be in the 60's here today xysport


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol... I was kind of hoping for rain.
(but don't tell anyone)

It's 40* right now...


----------



## Kingwinter

winter is hangin on for dear life. Im ready for boating season and watersports, however, theres still 2 feet of ice on the lakes. People are still driving out with 4 wheelers.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's up to 50*

My plow is sneaking into the mud:crying:


----------



## 4x4Farmer

WTF, it was 62 here yesterday, and now there saying a winter storm tonight! seriously! I know we'll get dumped on becasue I dont want it!


----------



## Up North

this sucks. Just put the plow away and tucked everything in for the summer. Well I guess that's where it's going to stay cause the forecasts call for 44+ degrees for the days following the snow. 8-12 is forecasted for here, just when my driveway was started to finally dry up....:angry::angry::angry:

Buck


----------



## farmerkev

6-15" light powdery snow = YAY!:redbouncepurplebou

6-15' of wet heavy ***** = NOOOO!:realmad:

Nice and balmy here, in the 60's, going out ice fishing for probably the last time. Your only a real Mini-soo-tin after you sit on a five gallon bucket on a frozen lake in 60 degree weather in a tee shirt, and if your real brave, SHORTS!


----------



## SnoFarmer

We just had a thunderstorm come thought, now it has changed over to snow . That's better than freezing rain.


----------



## Farm Boss

All these guys had their bikes out and thought it was summer time earlier in the day...oops winter is back! Not going to put away my plow until July at this rate...


----------



## Up North

we got 7" overnight and now it's snowing again. Have no clue how much we'll get out of this but if it snows ALL day like they say...yikes! This sucks.

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

well y u on plowsite, shouldnt u be taking care of that 7"????

lol. Anything over thats gonna be a MAJOR pain to plow.


----------



## SnoFarmer

wow buck,
I bet that made a lot of "SNERT"

(SNERT is a word that was coined a few years ago at the sno-sross at Spirit Mt. SNERT is the mixture of snow & dirt....

7"... we got 1" The storm looks like it is getting wound up for tonight....
I could do with out the ice storm hopefully it is all snow...

I'm ready plow is on, chain saw, tow chains (for pulling trees)


----------



## Up North

Kingwinter;550843 said:


> well y u on plowsite, shouldnt u be taking care of that 7"????
> 
> lol. Anything over thats gonna be a MAJOR pain to plow.


I'm working my butt off on a research paper that's due tomorrow. It'll melt...

Heck, I'm not going to even do my own driveway because with as soft as the ground is all I'm going to be plowing is snirt...snow + dirt. If someone calls and they have a paved drive, I'll run out and do it later.

Buck


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;550846 said:


> wow buck,
> I bet that made a lot of "SNERT"
> 
> (SNERT is a word that was coined a few years ago at the sno-sross at Spirit Mt. SNERT is the mixture of snow & dirt....
> 
> 7"... we got 1" The storm looks like it is getting wound up for tonight....
> I could do with out the ice storm hopefully it is all snow...
> 
> I'm ready plow is on, chain saw, tow chains (for pulling trees)


LOL...guess I should have read your post before I posted about my Snirt, guess you guys spell it differently in Duluth...probably a little more iron ore in it over there...

Buck


----------



## farmerkev

Up North;550883 said:


> LOL...guess I should have read your post before I posted about my Snirt, guess you guys spell it differently in Duluth...probably a little more iron ore in it over there...
> 
> Buck


Iron Ore!? Thay havent pulled out any raw ore since 01', Taconite now! You gots ta stay hip with the times you know!


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol, Buck 
heavy snow...

snert,= snow-en-dirt....

snow+rust=?


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;550939 said:


> lol, Buck
> heavy snow...
> 
> snert,= snow-en-dirt....
> 
> snow+rust=?


Snust...LOL!

Snow + Hate (right now) = Me

Cause I'm gonna have to go find all my **** and go plow, cause if I don't some folks won't be getting out of their driveways tomorrow. It's still snowing, hasn't let up all day. I bet we have 14 inches by now.

Buck


----------



## Camden

Up North;550952 said:


> I bet we have 14 inches by now.


Lucky SOB...nothing but rain so far just south of you. If you need a hand I'll come up there after the Nascar race...


----------



## Up North

Well...here's your 14 inches.

Camden, you can head up immediately and do all my props, you can have all the proceeds as well. I'd rather not have to go out as I've got more pressing things that need to be done by tomorrow. Let me know when you get to town and I'll give you the addresses...

Buck


----------



## Camden

Up North;550957 said:


> Well...here's your 14 inches.
> 
> Camden, you can head up immediately and do all my props, you can have all the proceeds as well. I'd rather not have to go out as I've got more pressing things that need to be done by tomorrow. Let me know when you get to town and I'll give you the addresses...
> 
> Buck


I don't know Bemidji well enough to get around on my own but that's not important any more because it's FINALLY snowing here!! Supposed to get 4" tonight with a bunch more tomorrow  I can't believe you're not happy about plowing in April - it's like free money!


----------



## Kingwinter

Camdon- where are u located?
They said here in Alex 3-5..... its rained all day.

I found these storm reports... holy crap!

0901 PM SNOW CANYON 47.04N 92.47W
04/06/2008 M1.5 INCH ST. LOUIS MN TRAINED SPOTTER

7.6 INCH TOTAL

0901 PM SNOW TOWER 47.81N 92.29W
04/06/2008 M19.0 INCH ST. LOUIS MN TRAINED SPOTTER

0901 PM SNOW 5 NW REMER 47.11N 93.99W
04/06/2008 M17.0 INCH CASS MN TRAINED SPOTTER

0901 PM SNOW 15 N GRAND RAPIDS 47.45N 93.52W
04/06/2008 E1.5 INCH ITASCA MN TRAINED SPOTTER

23 INCH TOTAL

0901 PM SNOW BABBITT 47.65N 91.94W
04/06/2008 M22.0 INCH ST. LOUIS MN TRAINED SPOTTER

0901 PM SNOW WIRT 47.73N 93.96W
04/06/2008 M22.0 INCH ITASCA MN TRAINED SPOTTER

0901 PM SNOW COHASSET 47.26N 93.62W
04/06/2008 M23.5 INCH ITASCA MN TRAINED SPOTTER


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Congrats on finally getting snow.  

It was mid 60's here yesterday. Piles are almost completely gone.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Buck,

How did it go?

Make any piles of "snert"


----------



## ABES

They are saying we could get some decent snow this weekend we will see. I dont even care anymore if it snows or not. It will be so warm all the piles will melt in a day or 2 anyways.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

OK, plows are off, but not away and they're talking accumulating snow this weekend. I'm not liking that at all. Unfortunately, contracts are until the 15th.  :crying: :realmad:


----------



## Kingwinter

models printing off well over 2" of LIQUID for fri and fri night!!!!!

All gonna depend on the temp.


----------



## Camden

Kingwinter;551018 said:


> Camdon- where are u located?


I'm in the Brainerd Lakes area. It snowed hard here the other night but it just didn't amount to much. I scraped down the banks and doctor's offices but that was it. Pretty disappointing considering the fact the towns just north of us got hammered.

Do you know exmark? He's from Alex as well...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Buck -

Are you woodman on a certain fishing website as well??

There was a guy on there from Bemidji the other day, talking about having to go out and plow that heavy snow.


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;551279 said:


> Buck,
> 
> How did it go?
> 
> Make any piles of "snert"


LOL...yeah, a little bit of snirt, but not too bad. I did my best to keep the plow up off the ground an inch or two but every gravel driveway is uneven so you're bound to do a little excavating here and there. It was actually pretty cool, when pushing this wet sticky stuff it would break into icebergs, 4-5ft in size, or sometimes I'd have huge chunks of snow like big boulders out in front of the plow as it was getting pushed. Felt like I was breaking ice on Superior. The mighty 1/2 ton did very well, pushed about 25 driveways and 2 lots without any problems. Had to push everything in 4low however, was just slick enough that 4hi wouldn't give me the traction I needed to keep pushing and stack.

Even yanked out a fellow plower that dumped his rig into the ditch, the harder he tried to get himself out the worse it got. Latched onto him and about the 4th snap I got good traction and walked him out. I'm sure it looked kind of funny having a 1/2 ton Silverado pulling out an F350 with a Meyer V-plow...

Now I'm waiting to see what's going to happen Friday and Saturday, looks like another one could be headed our way. Actually you could get the brunt of this one.

Buck


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;551304 said:


> Buck -
> 
> Are you woodman on a certain fishing website as well??
> 
> There was a guy on there from Bemidji the other day, talking about having to go out and plow that heavy snow.


LOL! That's a buddy of mine, and neighbor. Yeah, he plows his driveway and 3 neighbors with his ATV. I have my same name there, Up North as User Name and sign as Buck.

Woodman is a big time fisherman, he and I really fished Lake Bemidji hard this winter. He and I and 4 others also drilled 1300 holes one morning for a tournament here in town...talk about rubber arms the next day...

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

Up North;551371 said:


> Now I'm waiting to see what's going to happen Friday and Saturday, looks like another one could be headed our way. Actually you could get the brunt of this one.
> 
> Buck


Threaten me will ya.......

lol we'll see, I bet it goes south....

Good to hear things went well and the mighty 1/2 ton plowed like a dozer...


----------



## Kingwinter

latest models show more moisture than we've had all season- 2-2.5 inches of LIQUID!!!!

Whats gonna be the make or break facter is if we actually get enough. The high friday is around 40, so its gonna take a good 5-6 inches of snow to cool the pavement enough to start accumulating.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;551384 said:


> latest models show more moisture than we've had all season- 2-2.5 inches of LIQUID!!!!
> 
> Whats gonna be the make or break facter is if we actually get enough. The high friday is around 40, so its gonna take a good 5-6 inches of snow to cool the pavement enough to start accumulating.[/QUOT
> 
> I hope not.........


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;551373 said:


> LOL! That's a buddy of mine, and neighbor. Yeah, he plows his driveway and 3 neighbors with his ATV. I have my same name there, Up North as User Name and sign as Buck.
> 
> Woodman is a big time fisherman, he and I really fished Lake Bemidji hard this winter. He and I and 4 others also drilled 1300 holes one morning for a tournament here in town...talk about rubber arms the next day...
> 
> Buck


Hopefully we're both talking about FishingMinnesota

If so, I'm the same name over there as well, a moderator in the lawn and garden forum.


----------



## Kingwinter

Camden;551294 said:


> I'm in the Brainerd Lakes area. It snowed hard here the other night but it just didn't amount to much. I scraped down the banks and doctor's offices but that was it. Pretty disappointing considering the fact the towns just north of us got hammered.
> 
> Do you know exmark? He's from Alex as well...


Im actually from Chanhassen, but am going to alexandria for college. I drive home to chan whenever it snows.

I see exmark's trucks once in a while around town...


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;551391 said:


> Hopefully we're both talking about FishingMinnesota
> 
> If so, I'm the same name over there as well, a moderator in the lawn and garden forum.


Yep, good ol' FM. They have a lawn & garden forum? I didn't know that, will have to check it out.


----------



## RJ lindblom

Talking winter storm watch again here. Forecast 6 to 10" of heavy wet snow. Wont last long, but still snow.

Wouldn't snow + iron ore = SNORE?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just in case SnoFarmer comes here before NWS...

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
429 AM CDT WED APR 9 2008

...MAJOR SNOWSTORM WILL BRING STRONG WINDS AND HEAVY SNOW
THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT...

.A STRONG LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL MOVE SLOWLY NORTHEAST THROUGH
IOWA AND ACROSS SOUTHERN WISCONSIN LATE THIS WEEK AND INTO THE
WEEKEND. THIS STORM TRACK WILL FAVOR HEAVY SNOW AND BLOWING SNOW
ACROSS THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES REGION THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH
FRIDAY NIGHT.

A LARGE SWATH OF SNOW...IN EXCESS OF ONE FOOT IN SOME
AREAS...COMBINED WITH STRONG NORTHEAST WINDS GUSTING 30 TO 40 MPH
OR GREATER...WILL CREATE HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS.


MNZ037-WIZ001-092230-
/O.NEW.KDLH.BZ.A.0001.080411T0300Z-080412T0000Z/
CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-DOUGLAS-
429 AM CDT WED APR 9 2008

...BLIZZARD WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY
EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN DULUTH HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD
WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY EVENING THROUGH FRIDAY
EVENING.

NORTHEAST WINDS GUSTING TO 40 TO 50 MPH...COMBINED WITH HEAVY
SNOW OF A FOOT OR MORE...WILL RESULT IN A PROLONGED PERIOD OF
HAZARDOUS WHITEOUT CONDITIONS FOR LOCATIONS NEAR LAKE SUPERIOR.
IN ADDITION TO THE SEVERAL HOURS OF NEAR ZERO VISIBILITY...SIGNIFICANT
DRIFTING OF THE HEAVY SNOW IS EXPECTED.

A BLIZZARD WATCH MEANS SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW


----------



## SnoFarmer

Thanks, LwnmwrMan22.......
You know how i like my bulintens.

wow, several inches if snow :redbounce woooowhoooo....:bluebounc

Why now? What was wrong with FEB or March?

This is going to be one wet "Mud Season".


----------



## farmerkev

Whats supposed to happen in the cities tomorrow? Im SUPOSED to have my first round of golf for school tomorow. We were out this time last year, but the weather was different. When will winter give up, its a little late, Im finnally ready for spring, buts its almost over, summer is almost here and winter has no intention of leaving, just getting warmer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Um.... you won't be golfing tomorrow.

For Stacy they're saying 5-9" for Thursday night. Who knows after that.


----------



## Kingwinter

NWS told us could be around 12".... not joking.


----------



## farmerkev

My prediction, we wont get crap, well, we wont get crap by me, and thats ok. I could see a few inches, but itll all be that wet heavy junk.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The local weather guy is calling for 15-21" of snow and winds off of the lake at 35-50mph......

I guess this is all that snow that was on back order....


----------



## farmerkev

Looks like I might be wrong, but I still have little hope for here in the city.


----------



## ABES

If it does snow I just hope it dumps it all at once so I dont have to plow everything 3 times like the last storm.


----------



## ABES

Camden;551294 said:


> I'm in the Brainerd Lakes area.


Thats a really nice area. One of my friends has a cabin on a lake in the Ironton/crosby area. He is going to central lakes next year.


----------



## farmerkev

Moms old boss used to have a cabin, (bigger and nicer than our home) that he would let us use for a week or so every year on Round lake. Nobodys ever heard of it it seems, until you say its connected to Gull.


----------



## SnoFarmer

well our Blizzard warring takes effect at 7pm tonight,

I guess I need to mount some plows and toss some sand and salt in to.

Temp 31* winds 5-15mph out of the E 
increasing to 40 - 60 mph. (right off of the lake)


----------



## RJ lindblom

Our blizzard warning takes effect at 1:00 PM today. Forecast 6 to 12" with strong winds. 40 to 50 MPH gust.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I'll just say good luck and stay safe.

The way the radio reports are lately is that the warnings here are going to be more for the blowing than the snowing, even though we're supposed to get 12" +/-.

Fat lady went on an early vacation... forgot to sing.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22 - Are your accounts still on seasonal pricing or have they gone to per push?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;551674 said:


> LwnmwrMan22 - Are your accounts still on seasonal pricing or have they gone to per push?


We're at seasonal still. Honestly, this is only about push #10 for us anyways, so we're still way below where my average is.

However, I was really looking forward to getting the light spring cleanups going come Monday of next week.

If we really do get the 12" the computer is saying, that'll push the light stuff back for a week, and keep the mowers off for probably 2 more.

Plus the 2 accounts that I've got that are 1/2 gravel, it's going to take a while before we can get the big brooms back in to push the gravel back.

It's just flat out miserable.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

OH oh ......

12:58 pm Stacy Mn 5-9" tonight.

1:16 pm Stacy MN New snow / sleet accumulations of less than 1/2" possible.

WTH???????

Keep going north snow... keep going north....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;551649 said:


> well our Blizzard warring takes effect at 7pm tonight,
> 
> I guess I need to mount some plows and toss some sand and salt in to.
> 
> Temp 31* winds 5-15mph out of the E
> increasing to 40 - 60 mph. (right off of the lake)


Sucks to be you.   

Seriously, good luck and stay safe.

And last of all, thank God it's not us.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

FWIW - we're back to a 1-3" possible tonight now.

I'm eating the pizza for dinner, then gonna try to sleep for a couple of hours.

I think it's going to be a night with the nose pressed against the window, with the phone in hand.


----------



## Camden

Snowing very hard here right now and it's melting on the spot :crying:

None-the-less, I've got everything fueled up and ready to go. Hopefully we'll get enough so that I can stretch the legs on my Honda 928...hasn't been used since the first week of December.


----------



## ABES

just starting to accumulate on the grass now but the roads are black still.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

At least you guys won't have to worry about seeing the "Server is busy" message. LMAO


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I know nothing about server stuff.

However, could it be something as simple as they're pulling resources from Plowsite to move it over to Lawnsite, now that 90% of the people on Plowsite are at Lawnsite, not to mention all the others??

I know that one was running slow until about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Kingwinter

well its starting to stick to the pavement here...... temp is 32.5.
However, im looking at the radar and theres a big dry spot moving in.... maybe a few hour dry spell before more comes. 

These rain/snow storms are just impossible to predict!


----------



## farmerkev

Its NASTY out there. Lightning, thunder, 1/4" of sleet on the ground in spots, and its now snow. The snow is slow now, hard in a few minutes, than slow again. In the morning, the roads will have a bit of ice under whatever snow we get. Go out and make some cash guys, but BE CAREFUL, its NASTY out here like I said. Dont know about where youall are.


----------



## Camden

I went out for about 45 minutes and came right back in...couple scrapes at the gas stations and that was it. Probably 4" on the non-paved areas and 2" on the pavement so far with winds way over 30mph. 

Going back out at 3 to do everyone...

:waving:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I just don't understand why I even wait up to watch the news at night.

*did I just hear thunder???*

Anyways, all they do is basically read off what the NWS is saying anyways.

Why can't they sit down in front of the radar and figure out what's going on for themselves?


----------



## Kingwinter

noone knows what gonna happen. not the NWS, not the tv stations. but i know. ;-)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;551779 said:


> noone knows what gonna happen. not the NWS, not the tv stations. but i know. ;-)


I think I'm on the same page as King. I'm in the parking lot of my second account as this 4-5 hours of dry airmoves through. The rest of the guys are plowing what looks like someone left the Mr. Misty machine on too long.


----------



## Up North

well we got 8-12 inches of very wet, heavy stuff depending on which end of the city you are on. Here's a clip of what SnoFarmer is dealing with in Duluth...not good.

http://www.startribune.com/local/17545364.html

Buck


----------



## farmerkev

He might be busy for a while.


----------



## Camden

I don't even know how much we got because of the fact everything was drifted over. My guess is 14-16" but I can't say for sure.

I'm heading back out at the bottom of the hour to do everything again. 

Hope all you guys are making some good payup


----------



## RJ lindblom

Swing and a miss for me in Pierre. Just rain. It didn't change to snow. To the east they had 6 plus inches and quite a bit of blowing snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had 3 trucks plowing slop for about 5 hours. Then we waited for the rest of the storm.... 

I will say this.. there were alot of accounts around here at noon yesterday that still hadn't been touched. I don't understand that.

We had 2-4" of CRAP all over, and people didn't get out and plow the restaurants and gas stations?

We were done at 6 am, and there were alot of guys just getting started.

Our snow was over at midnight.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;552038 said:


> I will say this.. there were alot of accounts around here at noon yesterday that still hadn't been touched. I don't understand that.


If you were up here you would've seen some of my accounts sitting untouched at noon. Those would've been the one's that haven't paid me in MONTHS.

This was the perfect storm to use for a little bill collecting 

One guy had the nerve to say to me something like "'bout time you show up". I said to him "People who pay their bills on time get premium service, those who don't go to the bottom of my list". He paid me right on the spot and claimed that he fired his bookkeeper and hasn't hired a new one yet. I love some people's excuses...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;552047 said:


> If you were up here you would've seen some of my accounts sitting untouched at noon. Those would've been the one's that haven't paid me in MONTHS.
> 
> This was the perfect storm to use for a little bill collecting
> 
> One guy had the nerve to say to me something like "'bout time you show up". I said to him "People who pay their bills on time get premium service, those who don't go to the bottom of my list". *He paid me right on the spot and claimed that he fired his bookkeeper and hasn't hired a new one yet*. I love some people's excuses...


He wouldn't own a Country Inn & Suites, would he??

Plus you guys had 12"+. I'm talking the accounts where it's 2" of crap, turns into 4-5" of slop.


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;552049 said:


> He wouldn't own a Country Inn & Suites, would he??
> 
> Plus you guys had 12"+. I'm talking the accounts where it's 2" of crap, turns into 4-5" of slop.


No, it's a plastic molding company....you've obviously heard the same BS excuse from someone at a Country Inn, huh? Bookkeepers must be hard to come by these days


----------



## SnoFarmer

farmerkev;551888 said:


> He might be busy for a while.


Sure was

Wow, what a fun storm.
It blew 30ft+ pines full of snow snaping off taking down power lines and blocking streets, over 10,000 homes were with out power.
Sub stations blowing up.Thunder snow. ---fun---

It was some heavy wet snow but it did not get slushey untill late on fri for us

On top of it all my dog decited to have her pups at the hight of the storm :crying:

She had 10 pups 5f-4m all are fine....

LwnmwrMan22,

Where is that "fat lady"?
She can sing any time now.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

sno-

musta been some storm.

your dog had 10 pups, 5 females, 4 males?


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol 
10 pups, 6 females and 4 males.

 thanks...


----------



## Kingwinter

one of them got burried in a snow drift....


----------



## Bruce

4-11-08 14'' of wet snow central MN


----------



## Camden

Bruce;552324 said:


> 4-11-08 14'' of wet snow central MN


Where are you from?


----------



## Bruce

From Brainerd


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

La la la la la la laaaaaaaaaaa......


----------



## Kingwinter

la la la a la la la la la la la......................... 
I did some parking lot sweeping last weekend..... 6 inches of pebble stones on some spots where the plows piles snow this winter..... that was fun to say the least.


----------



## ABES

Oh its been over for several weeks now. Ive been fixing plow damage for a while now. Friday me and king had to rebuild a retaining wall that some dip$*it decided to push over with their plow, Was not to happy about that....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ABES;553387 said:


> Oh its been over for several weeks now. Ive been fixing plow damage for a while now. Friday me and king had to rebuild a retaining wall that some dip$*it decided to push over with their plow, Was not to happy about that....


Was that dip$*it mentioned in the above quote??


----------



## ABES

LoL no. It was on a different route that several others plowed and nobody had the guts to man up to it.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ABES;553396 said:


> LoL no. It was on a different route that several others plowed and nobody had the guts to man up to it.


Sure sure... your 'friend' did it.... 

No, just kidding ya.

I've got 3 places that I've got to repair sod. 2 of them the city cut the corner, one of them my dad didn't lift the plow fast enough. What do you expect for a 74 year old guy that does it to give him something to do?? I'm not going to complain.

Other than that, we're still waiting for the soil to dry out enough to get the equipment on the lawns. The rain last night didn't help, nor will the all day rain on Thursday help either.


----------



## Up North

ABES;553387 said:


> Oh its been over for several weeks now. Ive been fixing plow damage for a while now. Friday me and king had to rebuild a retaining wall that some dip$*it decided to push over with their plow, Was not to happy about that....


what was SnoFarmer doing plowing down your way? 

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

looks like u guys up north might get in another quick plowing.....


----------



## Up North

Kingwinter;553632 said:


> looks like u guys up north might get in another quick plowing.....


WHAT?!?! I CAN'T HEAR YOU BECAUSE A FAT LADY IS SINGING!!

I fricken hope not, the light tower is off, ballast is out. And if anyone calls..."sorry, we must have a bad connection". 

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

well boys im in a winter storm warning, with a blizard warning for the county just to my west. 2-4 today, and 7-11 tonight.

Im crackin out the snowmobile. 

This is the first storm I wont be plowing, since I work for a company in the twin cities, but I live up in Alexandria. All the cities are getting is rain..


----------



## farmerkev

The fat lady choked from such a long break, had to stop singing to go get a drink of water I guess.


----------



## Up North

farmerkev;553741 said:


> The fat lady choked from such a long break, had to stop singing to go get a drink of water I guess.


unfortunately I think it was scotch and water as she's passed out. We're supposed to get 12" of this crap by tomorrow afternoon, we've already got 4-5. Oh well...it'll melt just as the fat bi_ _ h wakes up.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;553750 said:


> unfortunately I think it was scotch and water as she's passed out. We're supposed to get 12" of this crap by tomorrow afternoon, we've already got 4-5. Oh well...it'll melt just as the fat bi_ _ h wakes up.
> 
> Buck


Buck - you got the boat ready for opener yet???


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;553754 said:


> Buck - you got the boat ready for opener yet???


I'm putting the boat back into storage and bringing the shacks back out. Lake Bemidji is still completely iced over, with the opener two weeks away...we'll for sure have ice on the lakes.

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

i was just talking to someone about that!!! Would this be the first time the fishing opener was a ice fishing opener?


----------



## Up North

Kingwinter;553762 said:


> i was just talking to someone about that!!! Would this be the first time the fishing opener was a ice fishing opener?


it wouldn't be the first time, but it is pretty rare. The last time was in 1996, I remember cruising around the ice out in the middle of the lake, was kind of cool like we were in Arctic with icebergs.

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

how u guys all doin? We got around a foot here a few miles west of Alexandria, and its drifting like crazy. Some ditches are neck deep in snow. Got the snowmobile stuck good a few times...

Havnt heard from exmark... he'll prob be busy till monday.


----------



## Up North

Kingwinter;553852 said:


> how u guys all doin? We got around a foot here a few miles west of Alexandria, and its drifting like crazy. Some ditches are neck deep in snow. Got the snowmobile stuck good a few times...
> 
> Havnt heard from exmark... he'll prob be busy till monday.


my post could be a duplicate of yours. Got about foot but it was so windy that some areas appear to have 2 inches and others like ditches and stuff have 4-5 feet. Didn't get the snowmobile out however, got it all summerized and didn't feel like digging it out of the shop.

Buck


----------



## toby4492

Only 0.2" of snow here for the month of April. This is the first month since November where snow totals are below normal for the month.

Maybe a little shot of snow tomorrow but doesn't look likely. It's almost as if it is winter in MN here now


----------



## SnoFarmer

I see Buck hogged all of the snow...:waving:

We didn't even put the plows on.
Most if it fell as rain turning over to snow sat night we got about 2" to stick to the grassy areas as it melted as it hit anything that was paved.

I thought he fat lady was singing already??
She must have been off key....lol



Ps. The lakes are still covered with a good layer of hard water.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It could snow tonight...lol:waving:


----------



## Kingwinter

they were saying two inches here!!! however, the temp is still 42.... not gonna happen. 
Darn I kinda wanted a replay of last weekends blizzard that dumped over a foot on us


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;554590 said:


> they were saying two inches here!!! however, the temp is still 42.... not gonna happen.
> Darn I kinda wanted a replay of last weekends blizzard that dumped over a foot on us


They say less that 1/2" for us, but that's what they said last weekend too, when I woke up and cracked the eyes to see 3" on the trees and grass, swearing and running out to the front of the house making sure the blacktop was still black.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It must be that dam global warming...:realmad:
The lakes are still covered with ice and it's snowing.....


It's raining, 
Wind out of the NN,E.
The temp is 38* and falling.
It's snowing in Lake Co. just up the N. shore already 


I want my money back......
We paid that "Fat Lady" to sing.... Dam it.

lol I can see LwnmwrMan22 running outside in his fuzzy Bunny slippers with the ears flapping in the wind to see if the snow was sticking....lol....


----------



## farmerkev

Quite a spring huh? 

I hope Sunday will stay ok, planning to go dump out a few hundred lawn fliers.


----------



## Kingwinter

I already miss the -15 below nights plowing, at the point of exhaustion, equipment breakdowns, and idiots who dont know enough NOT to pull out in front of me in a parking lot when im plowing the drive lanes.

I miss the 1 AM wake up calls, and the 4 days without sleep because it just wont end.


I DONT miss the waiting and wondering for months if it will ever snow again, and if we'll ever get a real storm, only to have more snow than we've had all season fall in April.


lol, ok a lil random... but I do miss the snow already...its been just over a week :-(


----------



## ABES

Hell I am ready for winter already too. Funny thing is I am still replacing sod from last winters salt damage.


----------



## Up North

sorry for being the odd one out here but I don't miss it in the least, in fact spring was/is 2 months overdue IMO. We've still got 60% of Lake Bemidji covered in ice, not looking good there for this weekend. Winnie is still iced, but Upper Red opened up completely yesterday. 

I like winter, but not to the point I'm willing to surrender my fall hunting and spring fishing to it. 


Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;555055 said:


> sorry for being the odd one out here but I don't miss it in the least, in fact spring was/is 2 months overdue IMO. We've still got 60% of Lake Bemidji covered in ice, not looking good there for this weekend. Winnie is still iced, but Upper Red opened up completely yesterday.
> 
> I like winter, but not to the point I'm willing to surrender my fall hunting and spring fishing to it.
> 
> Buck


CORRECT!!

!!!!! <----- had to put more "!!!!"s in, didn't have enough words.


----------



## ABES

Up North;555055 said:


> sorry for being the odd one out here but I don't miss it in the least, in fact spring was/is 2 months overdue IMO. We've still got 60% of Lake Bemidji covered in ice, not looking good there for this weekend. Winnie is still iced, but Upper Red opened up completely yesterday.
> 
> I like winter, but not to the point I'm willing to surrender my fall hunting and spring fishing to it.
> 
> Buck


Youve got a good point there fall hunting is my favorite time of the year. Im just tired of this slave labor already lol. A winter in a nice comfortable plow truck may have taken a toll on my work ethic haha.


----------



## Donny O.

I am ready for some plowing myself. well almost. picked up a new truck a few weeks back now jsut need to get a plow on it. man i cant wait to push some snow with this thing!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's kind of eerie.....

Anyone else notice?

It stopped snowing..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I had ice on my windshield and frost on the grass today. We're getting there.


----------



## Up North

SnoFarmer;555570 said:


> It's kind of eerie.....
> 
> Anyone else notice?
> 
> It stopped snowing..........


it snowed like crazy on Saturday, could hardly see 50ft at times. Made it interesting while fishing.

Buck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Up North;555585 said:


> it snowed like crazy on Saturday, could hardly see 50ft at times. Made it interesting while fishing.
> 
> Buck


Fishing?? What's that??

Hopefully Sunday I'll be able to get out.

Gotta quit getting new accounts for the lawn work though.


----------



## ABES

Ive been busy with the landscaping work lately. Today I had to tear out a sidewalk and rip out some ancient bushes (more like trees) I was able to get them out with a chain hooked to the back of my truck but it wasnt easy. I was spinning all tires in 4Low on dry pavement


----------



## Up North

ABES;555598 said:


> Ive been busy with the landscaping work lately. Today I had to tear out a sidewalk and rip out some ancient bushes (more like trees) I was able to get them out with a chain hooked to the back of my truck but it wasnt easy. I was spinning all tires in 4Low on dry pavement


LOL...I was pulling some stumps here at home last week and snapped my 15,000lb rated tow strap on one. The stump isn't all that big but must have one heck of a root system because I pulled out stumps that were 3 times bigger the day before. Started in 4hi, then 4low and just dug down with all 4 tires, finally decided to give it a little snap...and it snapped all right.

Gotta go get a chain and try it again...I am not going to lose to a stump.

Buck


----------



## Kingwinter

We got three feet of snow in the last week*!!!!! Jeeeeez!!!!! Big money


















































*If it was 60 degree's cooler.


----------



## toby4492

It's been an evening of nasty storms and heavy rain.

Another round getting ready to move in.


----------



## Donny O.

toby4492;557514 said:


> It's been an evening of nasty storms and heavy rain.
> 
> Another round getting ready to move in.


you aint kidding.....that day we were at six flags great america(gurnee Il) and it was sunny most of the day then about 5 it rained real hard for like 5 minutes then stopped....about 7m it started pouring again and a managment guy was running around telling us to take shelter cuz there was a tornado on the ground in Libertyville heading our way. it never made it but man it rained like crazy.

also the lake by my house rose over 2 feet in 2 days and is back up on the roads like it does every spring.....and it was just getting down to normal.

and how about what happened at lake delton!!!


----------



## Up North

Donny O.;557980 said:


> you aint kidding.....that day we were at six flags great america(gurnee Il) and it was sunny most of the day then about 5 it rained real hard for like 5 minutes then stopped....about 7m it started pouring again and a managment guy was running around telling us to take shelter cuz there was a tornado on the ground in Libertyville heading our way. it never made it but man it rained like crazy.
> 
> also the lake by my house rose over 2 feet in 2 days and is back up on the roads like it does every spring.....and it was just getting down to normal.
> 
> and how about what happened at lake delton!!!


Lake Delton is now just Delton... Really feel for the people that had to go through that ordeal, sucks.

Buck


----------



## toby4492

Up North;558009 said:


> Lake Delton is now just Delton... Really feel for the people that had to go through that ordeal, sucks.
> 
> Buck


Here we go again.










Tornado warnings all around.


----------



## Up North

toby4492;558050 said:


> Here we go again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tornado warnings all around.


Jiminy Cricket...you guys just can't catch a break from the weather. First it was record snowfalls and now this stuff. Weird weather, we still have trees leafing out and tulips coming up, hard to believe it's almost mid-June already. The veggies in the garden just finally poked through the topsoil. Hang in there Tom, if you need a boat my buddy is selling a really nice Lund...

Buck


----------



## farmerkev

I have relatives over in Reedsburg, about 10 min from lake Delton. Downtown is flooded bad. Next week Im gone fishing, and I think Ill head down the following Thursday, If its ok. Downtown might need some help getting back together also. Its bad over there!


----------



## hydro_37

Lake Delton is alive and well. We just got back from there and the town is in excellent shape. They are planning on rebuilding the levee and there will be a lake again. The Dells were a blast.


----------



## Donny O.

hydro_37;569730 said:


> Lake Delton is alive and well. We just got back from there and the town is in excellent shape. They are planning on rebuilding the levee and there will be a lake again. The Dells were a blast.


I will be there sunday to assess your assessment of the place you assessed that I will be assessing. yup yearly pilgramige to the local radio stations free day at the waterpark with the kids. then off to pizza pub for some alfredo pizza!!! why is it a free day always ends up being so expensive!!


----------



## Kingwinter

anyone know when the farmer's almanac's winter predictions come out?


----------



## deadogwalkin

I just jumped on to look at the very same thing as you Kingwinter- it is time to start thinking a little bit about the white stuff! Let's hear some predictions!


----------



## farmerkev

Just read this on another thread: The almanac predicts above-normal snowfall for the Great Lakes and Midwest, especially during January and February


----------



## Donny O.

farmerkev;571765 said:


> Just read this on another thread: The almanac predicts above-normal snowfall for the Great Lakes and Midwest, especially during January and February


OH!! you silver tounged devil you....better stop talking like that or I might not be able to stand up from my desk for a while!!


----------



## farmerkev

Donny O.;571777 said:


> OH!! you silver tounged devil you....better stop talking like that or I might not be able to stand up from my desk for a while!!


I do my best!


----------



## Kingwinter

how about sept and oct?


----------



## hydro_37

Donny O.;569926 said:


> I will be there sunday to assess your assessment of the place you assessed that I will be assessing. yup yearly pilgramige to the local radio stations free day at the waterpark with the kids. then off to pizza pub for some alfredo pizza!!! why is it a free day always ends up being so expensive!!


Hey Donny......if you have time.....try the food at Moosejaw
excellent atmosphere and it has the best food I have ever had. The wife and kids want to go back just to eat there....lol


----------



## Donny O.

hydro_37;572095 said:


> Hey Donny......if you have time.....try the food at Moosejaw
> excellent atmosphere and it has the best food I have ever had. The wife and kids want to go back just to eat there....lol


have seen that place every time we have been there and this time i thought 'ya know next time we should give that place a try'....so next time it is!!

and for on topic talk I don't really need snow in sept and october but november and december would be nice!!


----------



## farmerkev

MMMMM......Pizza Pub!


----------



## Donny O.

Kingwinter;570048 said:


> anyone know when the farmer's almanac's winter predictions come out?


we do now...check the article.....more snow in the midwest baby!!!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080824/ap_on_re_us/farmers__almanac


----------



## SnoFarmer

Well the leaves are changing and the Geese have been flying south for a week now.
The white stiff can't be to far behind.


----------



## tls22

SnoFarmer;581852 said:


> Well the leaves are changing and the Geese have been flying south for a week now.
> The white stiff can't be to far behind.


The Farmer has come out after a long summer nap....nice to see u back! Have u gone below freezing up there yet?


----------



## ABES

Ive been waiting for somebody to bring this thread up.

First snow was December 1st last year hopefully its no later this year. I would actually like some snow for deer hunting the first couple weeks in November.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;581852 said:


> Well the leaves are changing and the Geese have been flying south for a week now.
> *The white stiff can't be to far behind*.


Was this a comment by your wife???


----------



## SnoFarmer

lol I thought it sounded familiar....


----------



## SnoFarmer

tls22;581856 said:


> The Farmer has come out after a long summer nap....nice to see u back! Have u gone below freezing up there yet?


Yup we had mid 20's in our area last night..


----------



## farmerkev

Boy am I ready. I cant wait for ice fishing!


----------



## tls22

SnoFarmer;581877 said:


> Yup we had mid 20's in our area last night..


Sounds good....hopefully winter comes to the east coast this winter, last year it never made it!:realmad:


----------



## ABES

It hasnt been down to the 20s yet here in the metro. I think it was in the low 40s this morning I actually had to start using the heat in my truck when I leave for college in the morning.


----------



## toby4492

We were down to 39* this morning here. Won't be long now and you guys will be makin payup


----------



## SnoFarmer

Soon these should be turning to that frozen white stuff
What's it called again?


WATCH COUNTY NOTIFICATION FOR WATCH 908...UPDATED
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DULUTH MN
103 PM CDT FRI SEP 26 2008
MNC001-017-021-031-035-061-071-075-137-270300-
/O.CON.KDLH.SV.A.0908.000000T0000Z-080927T0300Z/
SEVERE THUNDERSTORM WATCH 908 REMAINS VALID UNTIL 10 PM CDT THIS
EVENING FOR THE FOLLOWING AREAS

IN MINNESOTA THIS WATCH INCLUDES 9 COUNTIES

IN NORTHEAST MINNESOTA

AITKIN CARLTON CASS
COOK CROW WING ITASCA
KOOCHICHING LAKE ST. LOUIS

THIS INCLUDES THE CITIES OF...AITKIN...BRAINERD...CLOQUET...
DULUTH...ELY...GRAND MARAIS...GRAND RAPIDS...HIBBING...
INTERNATIONAL FALLS...TWO HARBORS AND WALKER.


----------



## erkoehler

Supposed to start cooling off later this week.....hopefully fall will be here to stay! Then, winter right around the corner!


----------



## Donny O.

erkoehler;591295 said:


> Supposed to start cooling off later this week.....hopefully fall will be here to stay! Then, winter right around the corner!


yeah baby!!!! new plow is getting installed this weekend, and pick it up monday. I cant wait!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer

It will be beer soon ......



MNZ010>012-018>021-025-026-033>038-WIZ001>004-006>009-030445-
KOOCHICHING-NORTHERN ST. LOUIS-NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-
NORTHERN ITASCA-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS-SOUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-
SOUTHERN COOK/LAKESHORE-NORTHERN CASS-SOUTHERN ITASCA-
SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-SOUTHERN AITKIN-
CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-PINE-DOUGLAS-BAYFIELD-ASHLAND-IRON-
BURNETT-WASHBURN-SAWYER-PRICE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...INTERNATIONAL FALLS...ELY...ISABELLA...
BIGFORK...HIBBING...TWO HARBORS...GRAND MARAIS...WALKER...
GRAND RAPIDS...PINE RIVER...BRAINERD...HILL CITY...AITKIN...
DULUTH...CLOQUET...HINCKLEY...SUPERIOR...WASHBURN...ASHLAND...
HURLEY...GRANTSBURG...SPOONER...HAYWARD...PHILLIPS
334 PM CDT THU OCT 2 2008
...COLDEST AIR THIS SEASON FOR PARTS OF THE NORTHLAND...

A COLD FRONT WILL PASS THROUGH THE REGION THIS AFTERNOON WITH
CLEARING SKIES EXPECTED TO PUSH SOUTH OVERNIGHT. NORTHERLY WINDS
WILL DECREASE OVERNIGHT...ESPECIALLY AFTER MIDNIGHT. CLEAR AND
CALM CONDITIONS WILL ALLOW TEMPERATURES TO FALL INTO THE LOW
30S BY MORNING. NORMALLY COLDER LOCATIONS...FROM THE RANGE SOUTH
INTO THE BRAINERD LAKES REGION...AND ACROSS THE INTERIOR OF
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN...MAY EXPERIENCE TEMPERATURES IN THE UPPER
20S. ALTHOUGH FRIDAY NIGHT WILL ALSO BE CHILLY...A FEW CLOUDS AND
LIGHT WINDS SHOULD MODIFY THE COLD AIR. THE LOWEST TEMPERATURES
SATURDAY MORNING SHOULD BE OVER INTERIOR NORTHWEST WISCONSIN AND
IN THE NORMALLY COLD LOCATIONS OVER THE RANGE AND ARROWHEAD OF
MINNESOTA.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

November 12th, Twin Cities, mark the calander.


----------



## hydro_37

Sounds good to me. Hope it comes as far south as North Iowa.


----------



## farmerkev

LwnmwrMan22;596012 said:


> November 12th, Twin Cities, mark the calander.


Thats over a month away still!


----------



## SnoFarmer

It's cooling off...Overnight

Mostly Cloudy
Mostly
Cloudy
Lo 37°F


----------



## IMAGE

I hope it waits until at least Nov 6th. I am going to GA at the end of Oct for a week. It better not snow before I get back! (now I am sure that it will too)


----------



## farmerkev

Ramsey Co. has plows on some if not all trucks. Thats a good sign right?


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;596012 said:


> November 12th, Twin Cities, mark the calander.


I'm ready for next week, but that sounds good too. Under a month!!!!


----------



## Longae29

Two models do show phasing between this low and an approaching trough
for next weekend...resulting in much colder temperatures and a
threat for snow showers.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The first couple of snows rarely stick around.
It melts as it hits the ground as it is not frozen yet.
Unless we get one of those parley blizzards that dumps 3ft...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHEAST MINNESOTA AND
NORTHWEST WISCONSIN.

.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...TUESDAY THROUGH SUNDAY

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SKYWARN SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NEEDED TODAY OR TONIGHT.


----------



## Kingwinter

I have a feeling we'll see snow sooner than later this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;610551 said:


> I have a feeling we'll see snow sooner than later this year.


Of course... the closer we get to November 12th, the sooner it will be, right??

FWIW, I'm getting a new 9.2 Boss, corner strobes and backup lights all mounted today in the new '07 Dodge 3500 I picked up last week.

Now just to get the other new 8.2 Friday, then it can snow.


----------



## erkoehler

Nice chill in the air this morning around Chicago suburbs :redbounce


----------



## SnoFarmer

32F was the low last night at my place.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

SnoFarmer;611016 said:


> 32F was the low last night at my place.


You guys had a heat wave up there. It was 23 at 6 am this morning when I left to drop the truck off at the plow shop.


----------



## ABES

Ya it was 25 here when I left the house at 6:30 this morning. I had to let the truck warm up for the first time of the year. 2 weeks and we will be ready for snow. Although I wouldnt mind an inch or 2 for deer hunting this year.


----------



## Farm Boss

It got down to 28 here last night, according to my thermometer.


----------



## SnoFarmer

It must have been those warm tropical breezes of of Lake Superior..

actually it was 32.2


----------



## hydro_37

It was 27 here in north Iowa.


----------



## Up North

I had 24.6 degrees this morning when I got up. I hope the white stuff holds off for at least a couple weeks yet...too much to do yet before I'm ready.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer

we have 37.1 right now, 1:27am


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;611967 said:


> we have 37.1 right now, 1:27am


Big whoop, 33* at 0239 EDT.


----------



## SnoFarmer

well...xysport

It's still 37..at 01:45


----------



## SnoFarmer

733 am cdt fri oct 24 2008
...very windy and snowy conditions expected this weekend...

A significant change in the weather is expected this weekend as
a strong cold front brings much colder air to the northland by
sunday morning. There is a possibility of a couple inches of
snow with this front...mainly across the borderland and arrowhead
of minnesota saturday night through sunday night. There is also a
potential for several inches of lake effect snow sunday through
monday across the snowbelt of northern wisconsin...especially
across the gogebic range.

In addition to the snow...northwest winds will increase rapidly
saturday night. Winds around 30 mph with higher gusts are
expected through the day sunday and into sunday night.


----------



## PaulSmith

Think we will see any snow this weekend?
I'm not ready yet but I could go out if we had to.
It's not going so snow hear like it is going to on the south shore is it?


----------



## SnoFarmer

rain, slush, warm ground= no go for us.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I think it will be a inch of slush at best if it hits over night.


335 PM CDT FRI OCT 24 2008

MNZ010>012-018>021-025-026-033>038-WIZ001>004-006>009-250645-
KOOCHICHING-NORTHERN ST. LOUIS-NORTHERN COOK/NORTHERN LAKE-
NORTHERN ITASCA-CENTRAL ST. LOUIS-SOUTHERN LAKE/LAKESHORE-
SOUTHERN COOK/LAKESHORE-NORTHERN CASS-SOUTHERN ITASCA-
SOUTHERN CASS-CROW WING-NORTHERN AITKIN-SOUTHERN AITKIN-
CARLTON/SOUTHERN ST. LOUIS-PINE-DOUGLAS-BAYFIELD-ASHLAND-IRON-
BURNETT-WASHBURN-SAWYER-PRICE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...INTERNATIONAL FALLS...ELY...ISABELLA...
BIGFORK...HIBBING...TWO HARBORS...GRAND MARAIS...WALKER...
GRAND RAPIDS...PINE RIVER...BRAINERD...HILL CITY...AITKIN...
DULUTH...CLOQUET...HINCKLEY...SUPERIOR...WASHBURN...ASHLAND...
HURLEY...GRANTSBURG...SPOONER...HAYWARD...PHILLIPS
335 PM CDT FRI OCT 24 2008

...VERY WINDY AND SNOWY CONDITIONS EXPECTED THIS WEEKEND...

A SIGNIFICANT CHANGE IN THE WEATHER IS EXPECTED THIS WEEKEND AS
A STRONG COLD FRONT BRINGS MUCH COLDER AIR AND STRONG WINDS TO
THE NORTHLAND BY SUNDAY MORNING. THERE IS A POSSIBILITY OF A
COUPLE INCHES OF SNOW WITH THIS FRONT ACROSS THE BORDERLAND AND
ARROWHEAD OF MINNESOTA SATURDAY NIGHT THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT.
SEVERAL INCHES OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW CAN ALSO BE EXPECTED SUNDAY
EVENING THROUGH MONDAY ACROSS THE SNOWBELT REGION OF NORTHERN
WISCONSIN...ESPECIALLY IN THE HURLEY TO UPSON AREA AND ALONG THE
GOGEBIC RANGE.

IN ADDITION TO THE SNOW...NORTHWEST WINDS WILL INCREASE RAPIDLY
SATURDAY NIGHT. WINDS AROUND 30 MPH WITH HIGHER GUSTS ARE
EXPECTED THROUGH THE DAY SUNDAY AND INTO SUNDAY NIGHT. THE STRONG
WINDS COMBINED WITH LIGHT SNOW SHOWERS WILL PRODUCE AREAS OF
BLOWING SNOW AND REDUCED VISIBILITIES...MAKING TRAVEL HAZARDOUS.


----------



## Farm Boss

Too bad we can't plow wind because there is going to be plenty of that to go around!!! Just relax and have a  it may stick a little on the grass, but I doubt the roads.


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;610945 said:


> FWIW, I'm getting a new 9.2 Boss, corner strobes and backup lights all mounted today in the new '07 Dodge 3500 I picked up last week.


O man thats my dream setup. Can I plow for you? lol. jk


----------



## Kingwinter

nws is saying 30% snow for Sunday night.... im guessing it'll be that first of the year, cover the grass for a new hours. After that, the news snow is always the real deal...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;614506 said:


> O man thats my dream setup. Can I plow for you? lol. jk


If you want to drive up to Forest Lake, head on up. Word of mouth is getting around this year, I've added another 10 accounts.

Hopefully I can cover them all with 3 trucks and subbing 5 accounts out. I'll be up to 40 accounts.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I don't think we will see much snow out of this one.
It looks like the UP of Michigan.and the boundary waters area will get hit the hardest.

You guys have weatherman predicting snow for you guys south of us?
What is Sven saying hahahah that guy has a hard time predicting when the sun will come up..


----------



## IMAGE

they are predicting flurries in fargo tonight. I am down in fergus putting a motor/tranny in my K5 so am just gonna head up and throw a bag of salt out around 10 tonight at one place just to be on the safe side. just taking the s10 up, not even gonna bother with the plow truck.


----------



## Camden

It is snowing right now in central MN :bluebounc

It's not nearly hard enough for any accumulation to occur but it's still nice to see. The wind is supposed to reach 50mph by mid-day.


----------



## SnoFarmer

snow?

We have rain, with light winds, temp of 36.5f


----------



## toby4492

Supposed to get windy and colder here today. Maybe some flurries this evening :redbounce


----------



## IMAGE

Its snowing pretty good in Fargo right now. Had enough already that the grass is all white. Everything hitting the roads and sidewalks is melting right away. not even gonna bother putting the plow on, but its nice to see.


----------



## farmerkev

We had just a few flakes here in the citys, you know the ones where you need to stare for a while to see them? Now it appears as though it has turned into rain.


----------



## IMAGE

Just got a phone call saying there is 4" allready in Fergus Falls. Wind is blowing hard and there is 6" where its drifting. Sounds like they are going out plowing. In Fargo here there is an inch in the grass, but nothing on the street.


----------



## Kingwinter

dang!!!! Winter's showing that she's moving back into the old neighborhood! We just have a light snow/light rain mix right now.


----------



## hydro_37

We got some pretty good snow that lasted for about 15 mins. Nothing stuck but it was sure nice to see it.


----------



## Kingwinter

Too bad its not sticking... its still snowing. We might have had enough to plow if it did!!!


----------



## farmerkev

Its done for now in Saint Paul, but for a while there, it was snowing/raining pretty good.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

So Mr SnoFarmer, how's about a weather update?

Right now that little pond to the west of us is keeping us moderate enough for just lake effect rain showers, we'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Our low this morning was 26f 
we had a couple of light flurries over night that left some surfaces slippery

This after noon into tonight you should see partly cloudy sky's.
temps will slowly rise this week into the upper 40's to mid 50's.

Mark, it looks like you will have light rain for today possibly truing to light snow over night. Along the east shore of lake Michigan where you may see 1-3 inches of snow.
Chances of participation are 30 to 45%


----------



## SnoFarmer

We just had a nicelittel Graupel shower.
I don't know why I like graupel so much, it must have something to do with my snow fetish




Graupel (also called snow pellets) refers to precipitation that forms when supercooled droplets of water condense on a snowflake, forming a 2–5 mm ball of rime; the snowflake acts as a nucleus of condensation in this process. The term is derived from German Graupel meaning the same. Graupel does not include other frozen precipitation such as snow, hail, ice pellets or diamond dust. The METAR code for graupel is GS


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;616368 said:


> We just had a nicelittel Graupel shower.
> I don't know why I like graupel so much, it must have something to do with my snow fetish
> 
> Graupel (also called snow pellets) refers to precipitation that forms when supercooled droplets of water condense on a snowflake, forming a 2-5 mm ball of rime; the snowflake acts as a nucleus of condensation in this process. The term is derived from German Graupel meaning the same. Graupel does not include other frozen precipitation such as snow, hail, ice pellets or diamond dust. The METAR code for graupel is GS


Well, well, well. Aren't we just a fountain of information today.


----------



## toby4492

SnoFarmer;616368 said:


> We just had a nicelittel Graupel shower.
> I don't know why I like graupel so much, it must have something to do with my snow fetish
> 
> Graupel (also called snow pellets) refers to precipitation that forms when supercooled droplets of water condense on a snowflake, forming a 2-5 mm ball of rime; the snowflake acts as a nucleus of condensation in this process. The term is derived from German Graupel meaning the same. Graupel does not include other frozen precipitation such as snow, hail, ice pellets or diamond dust. The METAR code for graupel is GS


Sounds like it would make a great name for a future GS pup to me as well


----------



## SnoFarmer

good idea, I kind of like it. 
I am adding to the pack so I need some ideas for names.
I've used traditional names like Frieda, Lena and Gretchen

I've already had a Snow and a Ice 
I'll put Graupel on the list.....


----------



## Farm Boss

SnoFarmer;616368 said:


> We just had a nicelittel Graupel shower.
> I don't know why I like graupel so much, it must have something to do with my snow fetish
> 
> Graupel (also called snow pellets) refers to precipitation that forms when supercooled droplets of water condense on a snowflake, forming a 2-5 mm ball of rime; the snowflake acts as a nucleus of condensation in this process. The term is derived from German Graupel meaning the same. Graupel does not include other frozen precipitation such as snow, hail, ice pellets or diamond dust. The METAR code for graupel is GS


Wasn't that special?? I love the feeling, being outside, in the wind, being pelted in the face with ice pellets! You had it a bit warmer the other night, now last night you had it a bit colder...27.5 was what I got down too.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;616368 said:


> We just had a nicelittel Graupel shower.
> I don't know why I like graupel so much, it must have something to do with my snow fetish
> 
> Graupel (also called snow pellets) refers to precipitation that forms when supercooled droplets of water condense on a snowflake, forming a 2-5 mm ball of rime; the snowflake acts as a nucleus of condensation in this process. The term is derived from German Graupel meaning the same. Graupel does not include other frozen precipitation such as snow, hail, ice pellets or diamond dust. The METAR code for graupel is GS


I thought it was just called snert.

Anywho, just had one roll through as well. Almost covered the pavement it came down so hard.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;616590 said:


> I thought it was just called snert.


snert

SNow + diRT=Snert.

an old ski area term.


----------



## SnoFarmer

We'll be making ice soon,
Last nights low 23


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;616800 said:


> snert
> 
> SNow + diRT=Snert.
> 
> an old ski area term.


What was I thinking?

Must've fallen asleep while waiting for voting day.


----------



## hydro_37

Dang SF, we got to 16 last night. All the puddles are frozen.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;617721 said:


> What was I thinking?
> 
> Must've fallen asleep while waiting for voting day.


funny .......



hydro_37;617938 said:


> Dang SF, we got to 16 last night. All the puddles are frozen.


I know, I think we will be fishing before we go plowing...


----------



## TPC Services

HAs any one heard if we are in a la nina or el nina season, or either I heard late sept that we where not going se either and we should be in a normal snow fall season like back in the 80's

I was wondering what you guys in the rest of are central midwest have heard?

I have heard two differant stories now 
1, we will have a little below normal temps and just above normal precip ( sept)
2, last week same channel said above normal temps below normal precip 

so which #%$ is it?

any other good guess's


----------



## SnoFarmer

Nether, we are neutral at the time being.
http://www.pmel.noaa.gov/tao/elnino/1997.html.

warming up 27.3F


----------



## caryra30

Have any of you heard how the salt shortage this year will affect availability in the Midwest. Salt prices have jumped

Cary Rauch
C&D Lawn Care and Snow Removal LLC
.


----------



## hydro_37

caryra30;621516 said:


> Have any of you heard how the salt shortage this year will affect availability in the Midwest. Salt prices have jumped
> 
> Cary Rauch
> C&D Lawn Care and Snow Removal LLC
> .


Plenty of answers to that question in the "ice management" forum.


----------



## Kingwinter

Theres some chances of snow a week out...


----------



## PaulSmith

snow on fri? Not plowabel but it might be nice to have some out in the woods for deer season opener


----------



## Farm Boss

PaulSmith;623142 said:


> snow on fri? Not plowabel but it might be nice to have some out in the woods for deer season opener


You never know it may be enough!!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

dont bet on it....its been warm enough the ground temp would never support snow accumulation on any paved/concrete surfaces


----------



## SnoFarmer

slush for fri?

Could happen..
Heck I only got out bird hunting 3 times this fall.

if you want deer just come on over and shoot them right off my deck.
Those m-f'ing long legged forest rats..


----------



## bribrius

SnoFarmer;623182 said:


> slush for fri?
> 
> Could happen..
> Heck I only got out bird hunting 3 times this fall.
> 
> if you want deer just come on over and shoot them right off my deck.
> Those m-f'ing long legged forest rats..


Please don't kill bambi.  
:crying:


----------



## Farm Boss

RedneckPlowGuy;623172 said:


> dont bet on it....its been warm enough the ground temp would never support snow accumulation on any paved/concrete surfaces


Just north of my house a wk ago the roads had a half inch of packed snow/ice.
As for bird hunting i am not done with that!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;623182 said:


> if you want deer just come on over and shoot them right off my deck.
> Those m-f'ing long legged forest rats..


On the way, too dang warm lately, they've all been hiding by me.

Or I just suck at finding them. pumpkin:


----------



## hydro_37

bribrius;623185 said:


> Please don't kill bambi.
> :crying:


I told my daughter she killed Bambi 2 weeks ago when she hit a deer. It wasn't Bambi...it was her dad. Nice 6 point buck.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

couple inches of snow this Fri and Sat for Iowa........anyone else hear this?


----------



## hydro_37

RedneckPlowGuy;626034 said:


> couple inches of snow this Fri and Sat for Iowa........anyone else hear this?


Maybe just on grassy areas. Roads and ground temps are too wamt to accumulate much.


----------



## IMAGE

They are saying a couple inches for Fargo area. But ground has to be over 40 degrees. We are supposed to get an inch of rain first too... so I dont see how it can be anything other then slush here.


----------



## RJ lindblom

Blizzard warning for western SD more like the western 2/3 of the state.

http://forecast.weather.gov/wwamap/wwatxtget.php?cwa=abr&wwa=blizzard warning


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

hydro_37;626101 said:


> Maybe just on grassy areas. Roads and ground temps are too wamt to accumulate much.


yeah i know but its still a nice thought!! Surface temps are between mid 50s to around 60 degrees.

Hey tim you want another rider for some of the storms this winter?


----------



## IMAGE

just heard that Jamestown ND could get 8" of snow!


----------



## Farm Boss

We are looking at rain turning over to snow up here too. Sounds like just a little slush over the weekend.


----------



## qualitycut

Any one have prediction for the 1st plow able snow


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

About 3 pages back I'm in for November 12th.


----------



## Farm Boss

LwnmwrMan22;627262 said:


> About 3 pages back I'm in for November 12th.


The last three yrs for me the first plowable event was right around your predicted date of the 12th. So I dont' think you are far off!


----------



## Donny O.

for me last year and the year before were both on december 1st....but i'm hoping for nov 12 with you guys for this year!!


----------



## qualitycut

We had some snow sticking to the bridges today in Inver Grove Im hoping the ground cools soon there saying chance of snow next Friday. Lets hope its cool enough to stick


----------



## dirtmandan2

last year was dec 1st- 2nd... Ive only plowed once in my life before thanksgiving...


----------



## dakotasrock

The snow Friday might stick!!!!!!!! If not, theres always next week.


----------



## qualitycut

There talking snow tomorrow for south metro but I don't think the blacktop will hold it.


----------



## Farm Boss

It is 15 degrees out right now up here, with a chance of light snow tomorrow afternoon and night up here with another chance at the end of the wk. Nothing too big yet. Just cool temps.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

woke up to this this morning.....

WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY REMAINS IN EFFECT
UNTIL NOON CST TODAY
Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Des Moines IA 908 AM CST Tue Nov 11 2008 



Emmet-Kossuth-Winnebago-Worth-Palo Alto-Hancock-Cerro Gordo- Pocahontas-Humboldt-Wright-Franklin-Butler-Bremer-Calhoun-Webster- Hamilton-Hardin-Grundy-Black Hawk-Boone-Story-Marshall-Tama- Including The Cities Of... Estherville... Algona... Forest City... Northwood... Emmetsburg... Garner... Mason City... Pocahontas... Humboldt... Clarion... Hampton... Allison... Waverly... Rockwell City... Fort Dodge... Webster City... Eldora... Grundy Center... Waterloo... Boone... Ames... Marshalltown... Toledo 

... Winter Weather Advisory Remains In Effect Until Noon CST Today... 

A Winter Weather Advisory Remains In Effect Until Noon CST Today. 

Precipitation In The Form Of Light Freezing Rain... Mixed With Some Sleet At Times... Will Continue Through The Morning But Gradually Change Over To Rain. Surface Temperatures Are Expected To Slowly Rise Above Freezing Through Noon. Some Locations Along Highway 30 Have Already Begun To Change Over To Rain But Temperatures Are Still Very Close To 32 Degrees So The Advisory Will Remain In Effect. 

As The Low Pressure System That Is Causing The Precipitation Passes South Of The Area Later This Afternoon... There Is The Possibility Of A Quick Shot Of Snow During The Late Afternoon And Evening Hours. There Is A Potential For Two To Four Inches Of Snow In A Band Extending From The Fort Dodge Area... Northeast Toward Mason City. Additional Advisories Are Possible For The Late Afternoon And Evening Hours. 

People Planning Travel Tonight And Early Tuesday Should Check The Latest Road Conditions Before Heading For Their Destination. With This Being The First Mixed Precipitation Event Of The Season... Motorists Should Be Extra Cautious Driving In These Elements.


----------



## ABES

Weve got a dusting on the roads and walks now. Of course the city is out salting the wet roads. The only placing that are slick are the bridges.


----------



## farmerkev

ABES;632338 said:


> Weve got a dusting on the roads and walks now. Of course the city is out salting the wet roads. The only placing that are slick are the bridges.


You mean its sticking to pavement over there? It seems to be done here, and it is white with sleet at the base of the trees, and in some spots on the lawn. The sleet should help cool down the ground. Maybe a chance for something tomorrow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;632378 said:


> You mean its sticking to pavement over there? It seems to be done here, and it is white with sleet at the base of the trees, and in some spots on the lawn. The sleet should help cool down the ground. Maybe a chance for something tomorrow.


They've been spreading salt around here since about 2 pm. I was out bagging leaves as the plow trucks came by spreading salt.

Anyways, we just came home and the roads are white, just a coating, but it's definately on the pavement, and not going away.


----------



## big acres

2 pm? with people watching prices the way they are, you can bet that salting will be questioned alot this year. I just got home from Cub Foods in the north metro and they had salted while I was shopping -sure to be slick in the am, but forecasted temps are in mid to high thirties for the next week. We'll be out tonight doing the same though.


----------



## ABES

I only saw state and city salt trucks out. Im sure they dont care about how much salt they waste they dont have to pay for it


----------



## qualitycut

Snow is sticking to the walks and street in s.metro


----------



## Farm Boss

No snow, just flurries up here as of now. Oh iam sure the roads will be salt covered here too before long!!!


----------



## Camden

Definitely need to salt sidewalks here in central MN tonight. There's a nice coating of ice on everything.


----------



## tls22

Camden;632713 said:


> Definitely need to salt sidewalks here in central MN tonight. There's a nice coating of ice on everything.


So you went out buddy?


----------



## Camden

tls22;632843 said:


> So you went out buddy?


Yep - Just walked in the door. All the areas facing north were completely coated with snow and ice. All of the other areas were wet but not slippery. Pretty easy first run payup


----------



## tls22

Camden;632880 said:


> Yep - Just walked in the door. All the areas facing north were completely coated with snow and ice. All of the other areas were wet but not slippery. Pretty easy first run payup


Nice congrats bud! Im 1 for 1, get ready for round 2!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Just got back in here.

Left at 2:30, plowed 5 banks. Yes, I said plowed. Lino Lakes has 1 - 1.5". Gotta head back out at 9 am for the Country Inn and Suites and apartment building next to it.

Figured I'd get an hour's sleep, since I never got to bed last night.

For what it's worth, look at the calendar, and then go check post number #1146 in this thread.


----------



## Farm Boss

Ha thats funny you guys lucked out. We didn't end up with much here at all, hardly on the sidewalk. I was really hoping that we would get enough here too!!!


----------



## hydro_37

At least some of you MN guys got to do something. We got squat here. Just a few icy spots on some walks.


----------



## farmerkev

Just enough on the roads this morining to have some fun on the way to school!:redbounce


----------



## hydro_37

farmerkev;633326 said:


> Just enough on the roads this morining to have some fun on the way to school!:redbounce


Guess you didn't or haven't learned from your last ticket...


----------



## toby4492

hydro_37;633356 said:


> Guess you didn't or haven't learned from your last ticket...


----------



## qualitycut

Wheres the snow


----------



## farmerkev

hydro_37;633356 said:


> Guess you didn't or haven't learned from your last ticket...


I do plan on getting rid of that first ticket. Over a month and the damn city is still lolly gagging.

Anyway, I drive a 3/4 ton truck, so its hard to have a ton of fun, but my freind has a little S10, and he has enough fun in that truck for s both, I follow him everymorning, (he stops over before school) so its a fun ride to watch the little green truck wag its tail to school.


----------



## qualitycut

the john dee forecast is saying 1-4 in possible for early next week I hope so


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

they HAD an alberta clipper forecasted for our area this coming friday...but i think thats off the forecast now with nothing but maybe a trace of snow here n there.

For the record, our sub surface temp is 40 deg, so still not cool enough to anything to stick but on bridges etc.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I had new satellite dishes put in over the weekend. 

We just got around to burying the cables yesterday and today.

On the open areas, the driveway and areas with no grass, the ground was frozen about an 1" thick.

We had to break it up with the tractor.

As for the next plowable snow, since I called the November 12th one (somewhat for me at least, and a couple of others) I'm calling December 2nd.


----------



## Camden

Ponds are frozen over around here. Even noticed a few of the smaller lakes have a glazing of ice on them too! Things are progressing nicely


----------



## Kingwinter

Screw Dec 2nd, I WANT SNOW NOW!!!


----------



## Farm Boss

Camden;641132 said:


> Ponds are frozen over around here. Even noticed a few of the smaller lakes have a glazing of ice on them too! Things are progressing nicely


Snow on the ground here just enough to make the ground white in most places, at least over the hill that is. Lakes have ice across them too. Hope we get some decent snow soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Farm Boss;641337 said:


> Snow on the ground here just enough to make the ground white in most places, at least over the hill that is. Lakes have ice across them too. Hope we get some decent snow soon!!!!!!!!!


Keep these temps below freezing during the day until the first - mid part of December, get decent ice on the lakes for fishing. Then it can snow all it wants.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LwnmwrMan22;641734 said:


> Keep these temps below freezing during the day until the first - mid part of December, get decent ice on the lakes for fishing. Then it can snow all it wants.


WEll, that too, but get some frost in the ground to reduce plow damage.


----------



## Up North

LwnmwrMan22;641734 said:


> Keep these temps below freezing during the day until the first - mid part of December, get decent ice on the lakes for fishing. Then it can snow all it wants.


:salute: amen to that.

Buck


----------



## ABES

I am also looking forword to ice fishing, But I was hoping to get out duck hunting a few more times this year there is already too much ice on my duck ponds to break the boat threw. I can still hunt deer here in the metro through Nov 30 as well as pheasants through december.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wonder how things are in Duluth.


----------



## Kingwinter

wow- noones posted about this snow from no-where we had overnight?

Got a nice wake up call at 5am... that came outta nowhere.

I didnt even see any MNDOT or city trucks out till 7. I don't think anyone expected this. Luckily there wasnt more, or else we'd all be in chaos.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We had 7 flakes on the wife's mini van this morning.

I went to bed a little nervous last night that it was going to snow, but when I fell asleep at 1 am, there was a distinct dry line well before it got to my area.

I agree though, you guys to the west, they kept saying less than 1/2" of accumulation, but I was looking at the radar's and thinking "they'll be plowing".


----------



## Camden

Kingwinter;645926 said:


> wow- noones posted about this snow from no-where we had overnight?
> 
> Got a nice wake up call at 5am... that came outta nowhere.
> 
> I didnt even see any MNDOT or city trucks out till 7. I don't think anyone expected this. Luckily there wasnt more, or else we'd all be in chaos.


It was on the radar when I looked last night so someone in your area was asleep at the wheel  I woke up at around 4 just to make sure nothing was coming down and all we had were a few flakes.


----------



## hydro_37

We got about 1/4" here. Had one commercial that wanted the walks done. Funny thing is they aren't even open today.


----------



## qualitycut

Think we will get anything out of this little clipper?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Hopefully not, we've got 3 more days of cleanups, then Thanksgiving, then it can snow, ON DECEMBER 2nd.


----------



## N.W.Plow

No sno here.......

But we have ice covered lakes.
Almost enough to go ice fishing


----------



## Up North

1/2 inch here, and still not nearly enough ice to venture out on to the lakes. We need a good 2-3 more weeks of cold weather to put a nice layer of ice on before we get too much snow. Last year was a train wreck with all the snow in early Dec. and very little ice. Don't want my ice fishing all messed up again...:realmad:

Buck


----------



## Farm Boss

Up North;648590 said:


> 1/2 inch here, and still not nearly enough ice to venture out on to the lakes. We need a good 2-3 more weeks of cold weather to put a nice layer of ice on before we get too much snow. Last year was a train wreck with all the snow in early Dec. and very little ice. Don't want my ice fishing all messed up again...:realmad:
> 
> Buck


Same snow here, at least over the hill that is. Making good ice here tho! Was out on 4 inches the other day on a small lake catching crappies. Had a quick dusting yesterday during the day that left spotty area's really slippery. Did some salting on some lots. Ditto to the ice fishing, better not screw it up again!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farm Boss

May get a little snow tomorrow on Thanksgiving day and nite. 1-2 inches they are calling for, would make for a nice fast clean up hope it comes!


----------



## hydro_37

We may get a little bit here on Mon. Finally.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Again, December 2nd.


----------



## Camden

MN-DOT is out pretreating the bridges and bypasses right now. Something must be on it's way...


----------



## djagusch

Camden;651455 said:


> MN-DOT is out pretreating the bridges and bypasses right now. Something must be on it's way...


Our tax dollars at work. They need to put in some overtime to cover for their wives spending on Friday. Another words no need for it.

I hope snow doesn't come next week. My wife has a baby coming soon.


----------



## tls22

Happy Thanksgiving Upper midwest, You guys are the best!






Tim:waving:


----------



## RichG53

or some on Sunday....


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

ive heard maybe an inch or 2 tomorrow night (Nov 29) into Sun. AM


----------



## qualitycut

I hope in the twin city area picks up an inch or two. There not saying much about it yet.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

eh whatever is forecasted for you guys send it on down to north iowa


----------



## farmerkev

RedneckPlowGuy;653456 said:


> eh whatever is forecasted for you guys send it on down to north iowa


NO! None of this "goin south again" crap this year.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Well, they've already lowered the percentages of snow for us for both Sat. night AND Sun. from 40% / 40% to 30% / 20%.

Sooooooo.... more flurries.


----------



## qualitycut

where in mn are you from?


----------



## farmerkev

Snow?????????


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

1:00 AM here and about 1/2" on the ground

Forcasting 1-2" for storm total....im hoping closer to if not above the 2" mark.


----------



## ABES

I just got back from Alexandria and the only part of the ride that was bad was east of clearwater the roads were quite slick. It was a preety narrow band though.


----------



## IMAGE

I was out with friends in fergus and was the DD because of the snow bands west of Fargo. Just checked the radar and it looks like we are getting light snow up there, So now I am about to jump in the truck and drive an hour just to salt one place... At least I have 4 or 5 Rockstars in me


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We've only got about 1/3". Gonna take alot of these left over flurries to hit the trigger, even at 1/2" with how much it's slowed down.

With that said, there's some sidewalks I'll do this afternoon with the backpack blower at about 5 banks, seeing as new invoices for December go out tomorrow.

I feel like I should show I did SOMETHING for my money.


----------



## IMAGE

We only have about 1/4 inch also, if that just barely. But it looks like it will keep up here for another hour or so, so about 1/2" total I am guessing. Only enough for me to salt that one place. I allready hit it with the walk behind. 

I cant sleep from all the rockstars I drank tonight. probally just gonna sit up and watch the flurries


----------



## farmerkev

Real close to, if not a good inch here in Saint Paul.


----------



## Farm Boss

No more snow last night, had a quick band move through during the day. Just left about half inch tops in most areas. Salted a church last night, otherwise all my other lots were still wet from the last salting. Good news is we can ice fish up here!


----------



## hydro_37

Just over 2" in Clear Lake last night and this AM.
Enough to do most accounts.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

same here Tim, around 2 1/4"


----------



## qualitycut

Anyone here what we are supposed to get in the twin cities Tuesday night?


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

theyre talking another inch or 2 tomorrow night and as they called it "significant" snow expected for next sunday.


----------



## qualitycut

Is that for you guys down in Iowa or up here in St Paul? BEcause they wont say what we are supposed to get her on the 5 o clock weather. Im just hoping for 2 inches


----------



## djagusch

We won't get much for Tuesday or Wednesday. Looks like it will be going south of the cities. Do you get to the http://www.crh.noaa.gov/mpx/ website. Snoop around there, you can find airport readings, reports and stuff like that.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya I am down in Inver Grove so that line on the map is only 15 mile from me and 30 from St Paul would be nice if it could slide north a bit


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It can stay south for this week.

I've got 80 acres of trees to mark off to take down, and it would be nice to not have to tromp around in 8" of snow to find them.

Although, I DID call for a December 2nd plow event about 3 weeks ago, soooooo....... ???????


----------



## qualitycut

I could use thepayup


----------



## Donny O.

qualitycut;657932 said:


> I could use thepayup


yeah me too. I did get to plow a bit today...wasn't really enough to need it but I did everyone anyway(problaby won't charge most of them). I mostly wanted to test out my new(to me)truck and plow and feel out some of the new drives I have. truck worked great as did the plow. was a easy snow to test with. now i'm ready for the good stuff.


----------



## qualitycut

Weather Channel 60 percent chance of rain

Local news 30 percent chance of snow 

lmao I wish I could have a job like this


----------



## Farm Boss

LwnmwrMan22;657923 said:


> It can stay south for this week.
> 
> I've got 80 acres of trees to mark off to take down, and it would be nice to not have to tromp around in 8" of snow to find them.
> 
> Although, I DID call for a December 2nd plow event about 3 weeks ago, soooooo....... ???????


Aw i think you are just maybe going to be right on...at least for me up here. Calling for 1-3 tomorrow, will have to see!


----------



## qualitycut

South metro snow? I gave a bid on a 25 unit town home and just got called this evening to tell me I got it. Kind of put me in a tough spot if we get some snow tonight.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

qualitycut;658725 said:


> South metro snow? I gave a bid on a 25 unit town home and just got called this evening to tell me I got it. Kind of put me in a tough spot if we get some snow tonight.


Dunno... it PRETTY much looks like it's going to be a fair amount south of the metro, but depending on your trigger......????

I just put the plows on the 3 trucks, filled up the fuel tanks (nice.... only $225 for 3 trucks instead of $150 each like earlier this summer) and loaded the salt.

This all means the north metro will have ZERO snow.

I was close with my December 2nd prediction, just 100 miles south.

Now I'm calling December 8th.


----------



## rebelplow

I'm about 45 miles southwest of Minneapolis, and it's snowing here as I type. About 3/8 inch on the ground right now. Seems to be sticking well. I'm crossing my fingers...and hoping it stays away from the north side.


----------



## qualitycut

about 1 inch in Inver Grove came down fast and now flurries hope it picks up again


----------



## Kingwinter

We got barely under an inch. I went and shoveled last night. We had a few trucks go out and plow customers that need a clean lot. (hospitals, clinics, corporate campus's, etc) friday we might see an inch, but I'm not counting on it. Monday looks impressive. So does next wed (even tho it's still far out)


----------



## qualitycut

We had about 3 in s. metro. Nice little snow fall to get to know the new lots.


----------



## Humvee27

I'm a little east of you guys, over in WI but we had 3 to 6 depending on where I was.....of course, when I got home I had 6 there...20 miles from most of my accounts....arrrgh. Oh well, hopefully you guys got it if you wanted it....payup


----------



## deadogwalkin

Well here it comes- maybe- are we going to get some plowable stuff tonight?


----------



## duluthplower

What in the hockeysticks is that white stuff falling from the sky????


----------



## qualitycut

SNOWWWWW:xysport payup


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan how's it looking on the east side in FL???? We have about .25" on the ground now with very light falling as of 6:30pm.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

millsaps118;663335 said:


> LwnmwrMan how's it looking on the east side in FL???? We have about .25" on the ground now with very light falling as of 6:30pm.


Just got up.... 

Anyways, we're at 1.25" in the driveway surrounded by trees, so no wind to speak of.

It's the real real light powder, it'll be a nice push for the first full round of the season.

I'll be heading out in about an hour, since the radar is showing it's about done in St. Cloud, the other 2 guys will be called in, one at 10 and one at midnight.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;663444 said:


> Just got up....
> 
> Anyways, we're at 1.25" in the driveway surrounded by trees, so no wind to speak of.
> 
> It's the real real light powder, it'll be a nice push for the first full round of the season.
> 
> I'll be heading out in about an hour, since the radar is showing it's about done in St. Cloud, the other 2 guys will be called in, one at 10 and one at midnight.


I just looked out again and we now have about 1". Still very light coming down. Should be an easy first go-around. I'll take this stuff for the first time out any day over the wet heavy Sh!t.

We plan on heading out in about an hr too. Good luck....try not to break anything!


----------



## Kingwinter

u guys have more than us. We're just over 1 inch, but its still coming down. From the looks of the radar, it's almost done. (another hour or so) I'm guessing we'll end up with close to 2" perfect! 

First plowing of the season is always fun


----------



## Kingwinter

Who else thinks this is looking just like last year? We had snow on Wed, last night, looks like tomorrow night, and wed night. Seems like a pattern forming. 

Wed is a storm to keep an eye on. Looking at the models, if it shifts north, 50-100 miles, we could get a good foot out of it.


----------



## TKLAWN

Keep it coming it might actually be a good winter!


----------



## qualitycut

I have been out 3 times this year but still havent done all of my accounts. I hope this keeps up for a while.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

Lookie what i have here......

WINTER STORM WATCH REMAINS IN EFFECT FROM MONDAY EVENING
THROUGH TUESDAY AFTERNOON
Wswdmx 

Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Des Moines IA 1048 AM CST Sun Dec 7 2008 

... First Significant Winter Storm Possible Early This Week... 

.Low Pressure Will Develop And Move Across Southern Missouri And Through The Ohio Valley Monday Night And Tuesday. The System Is Expected To Produce A Moderate To Heavy Amount Of Precipitation Across Central Iowa... Initially In The Form Of Rain Or Snow Before Transitioning To All Snow. A Brief Period Of Freezing Rain During The Transition Is Possible. Increasing Northwest Winds Of 20 To 30 Mph With Higher Gusts Will Cause Blowing And Drifting Snow And Contribute To Poor Visibility And Greatly Hamper Travel Conditions. Expect The Blowing Snow To Continue For Several Hours Even After The Snow Ends Late Tuesday. 



Cerro Gordo-Wright-Franklin-Butler-Bremer-Calhoun-Webster- Hamilton-Hardin-Grundy-Black Hawk-Carroll-Greene-Boone-Story- Marshall-Tama-Audubon-Guthrie-Dallas-Polk-Jasper-Poweshiek-Cass- Adair-Madison-Warren-Adams-Union-Clarke-Taylor-Ringgold- Including The Cities Of... Mason City... Clarion... Hampton... Allison... Waverly... Rockwell City... Fort Dodge... Webster City... Eldora... Grundy Center... Waterloo... Carroll... Jefferson... Boone... Ames... Marshalltown... Toledo... Audubon... Guthrie Center... Adel... Des Moines... Newton... Grinnell... Atlantic... Greenfield... Winterset... Indianola... Corning... Creston... Osceola... Bedford... Mount Ayr 1048 AM CST Sun Dec 7 2008 

... Winter Storm Watch Remains In Effect From Monday Evening Through Tuesday Afternoon... 

Moderate To Heavy Snow Is Likely Monday Night And Tuesday... Along With Northeast To North Winds Increasing To 20 To 30 Mph With Higher Gusts. Snowfall Totals Over 6 Inches Are Possible Along With Considerable Blowing And Drifting Snow. The Blowing And Drifting Snow Will Likely Continue Into Tuesday Night. 

A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant Snow... Sleet... Or Ice Accumulations That May Impact Travel. Continue To Monitor The Latest Forecasts.


----------



## deadogwalkin

Looks like you will be busy down there the next few days. Hopefully, we are up here as well, its snowing now and should through early evening, (of depending on which forecast you looking at)


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

deadogwalkin;665602 said:


> Looks like you will be busy down there the next few days. Hopefully, we are up here as well, its snowing now and should through early evening, (of depending on which forecast you looking at)


Don't look at the forecast, look at the radar.

I'm calling the guys in at 3, and tell them to head out.

It's already done in St. Cloud, moving east quickly.

The snow on Friday night they said was going to be done by 3 am, it was done at 10:30, where I'm at.

With that said, we'll have a little over an inch, another easy plow for the guys to get used to the routine.


----------



## qualitycut

Ya radar says it is done here in Inver but its coming down harder than it has all day


----------



## Farm Boss

Snowing very nice up here too!!


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

snowed this AM, minor accum. nothing falling at this time.


----------



## millsaps118

It quit here around 2pm, we got about 1". Heading back out!


----------



## hydro_37

Supposed to get 3-4 Mon night into Tues here.
Got enough this AM with the wind to do 1/2 the route anyway.


----------



## Kingwinter

this week looks awesome. Looks like snow tomorrrow/tomorrow night (one of the new models that came in is hinting at 4-7"). Chance on Wed night, and a chance on friday night too. Looks like one of those sleepless weeks if it all comes through!


----------



## qualitycut

Ya so far I have plowed the 3rd the 5 th and just got home from the third plow of the year hope it keeps up.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Okay, so at 11 pm the forecast went from 1-3, down to less than 1/2" and now it's at 1-3 tomorrow, with another 1-3 tomorrow evening?? 

Guess it's almost 4 am, time to sleep for 4 hours and see what happens in the morning.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

heres an update from Northern IA

WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 3 PM THIS AFTERNOON TO 6 PM CST TUESDAY
UNTIL 12:15PM CST
Urgent - Winter Weather Message National Weather Service Des Moines IA 414 AM CST Mon Dec 8 2008 

... Winter Storm Conditions Late Today Through Tuesday Tuesday... 

.Low Pressure Will Develop Over The South Central Plains And Move Across Central Missouri And Through The Ohio Valley Tonight And Tuesday. The System Is Expected To Produce A Moderate To Heavy Amount Of Precipitation Across Central Iowa. The Snow Will Begin Late This Afternoon Across Northern Iowa And Continue Into Tuesday Morning. Farther South The Precipitation Will Begin As Rain Before The Transition To Snow... With A Brief Period Of Freezing Rain Possible During The Transition. Increasing North To Northwest Winds Will Cause Blowing And Drifting Snow And Contribute To Reduced Visibility And Greatly Hamper Travel Conditions Later Tonight And Tuesday. Expect The Blowing Snow To Continue For Several Hours Even After The Snow Ends Tuesday Afternoon. 



Cerro Gordo-Wright-Franklin-Butler-Bremer- Including The Cities Of... Mason City... Clarion... Hampton... Allison... Waverly 414 AM CST Mon Dec 8 2008 

... Winter Storm Warning In Effect From 3 PM This Afternoon To 6 PM CST Tuesday... 

The National Weather Service In Des Moines Has Issued A Winter Storm Warning For Heavy Snow And Blowing Snow... Which Is In Effect From 3 PM This Afternoon To 6 PM CST Tuesday. The Winter Storm Watch Is No Longer In Effect. 

Snow Will Begin Late This Afternoon And Continue Through Tuesday Morning. Snowfall Could Be Moderate To Heavy At Times Tonight. Total Snow Accumulation Of 4 To 7 Inches Is Expected. North To Northwest Winds Will Increase To 20 To 30 Mph With Gusts Over 35 Mph Later Tonight Through The Day Tuesday. This Will Cause Very Low Visibility At Times And Significant Blowing And Drifting Snow. 

A Winter Storm Warning For Heavy Snow Means Severe Winter Weather Conditions Are Expected Or Occurring. Significant Amounts Of Snow Are Forecast That Will Make Travel Dangerous. Only Travel In An Emergency. If You Must Travel... Keep An Extra Flashlight... Food... And Water In Your Vehicle In Case Of An Emergency.


----------



## Kingwinter

Dang im good...

When it rains, it pours, or rather, when it snows, it doesnt stop snowing!


----------



## millsaps118

Last I heard it was suppose to hit by noon, I haven't even seen a hint of it..........


----------



## qualitycut

Ya last night the 10 o'clock was saying by 6am I think its slowing down a bit and thats why there talking more snow . payup
Just staring to snow in s.metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're waiting as well.

Gonna sleep for a couple of hours. Got a handful of calls today from the new accounts we picked up this year, so I didn't get as much sleep as I'd hoped.

They dropped our rates from 2-6 total, to 1-2 for today, 1-3 tonight, before midnight.

We'll be heading back out at midnight tonight.

Dang seasonal contracts. 

Although.... after tonight, we'll be caught up for not working in November....


----------



## ABES

well its about time we get snow like this. Just started snowing again here. Looking forword to the 3rd plowing of the year.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

were getting pretty heavy ice right now.....


----------



## farmerkev

Just started here within the last 1/2 hour. Its really starting to pickup.


----------



## Kingwinter

latest models show the bulk going back farther south... I still think we'll pick up 2" tho. 

It's days like these that make me just go crazy. I gotta work my day job till 10, THEN go out plowing... looking out my window just makes me go stir crazy!


----------



## millsaps118

It just started snowing here very light at about 2:30pm. Still coming down but nothing to get excited about. Hopefully it picks up, I hate baby sitting the weather all night long.

This might be one of those nights where I sleep for a couple hrs and get up and look outside, then go back to bed for a couple more hrs and look outside.


----------



## dirtmandan2

2" on the ground now with another 8" expected yet by tomorrow mid day


----------



## unit28

1/4 inch at best in Isanti. Maybe it'll wrap around?
otherwise I'm taking the Buick and a shovel tonight 3-6" ?...LOL


----------



## Kingwinter

Well how much did everyone get? We got like 4-5". Nice push. Have some nice piles going at some sites.


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

we got 6" in Mason City IA......

regionally it was anywhere between about 4.5 and 8 or 9 "


----------



## Farm Boss

We haven't had any snow since Sunday night. Calling for 2-5 of the fluff here tomorrow night


----------



## farmerkev

Got a good few inches here in Saint Paul, next good shot looks like Sun. Supposed to rain/freezing drizzle on Sat. , hopefully it wont be real bad, I want to be fishing.


----------



## millsaps118

farmerkev;669344 said:


> Got a good few inches here in Saint Paul, next good shot looks like Sun. Supposed to rain/freezing drizzle on Sat. , hopefully it wont be real bad, I want to be fishing.


X2...I'm itching to get out and get a line wet!

We got about 2" here. The furthest I go south is about 15mi, and they had anywhere from 3"-4".


----------



## farmerkev

millsaps118;669671 said:


> X2...I'm itching to get out and get a line wet!
> 
> We got about 2" here. The furthest I go south is about 15mi, and they had anywhere from 3"-4".


Ive heard from guys going out on a few lakes not to far from here, and they are finding 8" of ice on a few lakes.

Yea, I just went outside, and we definately got a good 4" of snow here.


----------



## Donny O.

got about 4-5 inches here in south central wisconsin. jsut got back and time for bed. have one lot left but it is a church and they don't need it done til 6 tomorrow night so I will do it tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## dirtmandan2

we ended up with a little over 6" wouldnt have been bad if it had snowed hard but light snow for 15 hrs straight... good money maker though i guess


----------



## Kingwinter

Possible storm on Sunday looks promising. The models (even 5 days out) have been pretty consistant. It's not in the bag by any means, but it's looking good for us!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;671068 said:


> Possible storm on Sunday looks promising. The models (even 5 days out) have been pretty consistant. It's not in the bag by any means, but it's looking good for us!


There's a couple of off the wall observers that are saying the same thing.


----------



## veggin psd

That graphic looks cool, but I sure like these 1-2 inch snowfalls we have been getting. Quick, easy, and profitable!

Although sometimes a good old fashion storm and plowing marathon is kinda fun


----------



## Kingwinter

veggin psd;671095 said:


> That graphic looks cool, but I sure like these 1-2 inch snowfalls we have been getting. Quick, easy, and profitable!
> 
> Although sometimes a good old fashion storm and plowing marathon is kinda fun


haha I can't take the credit. It's this afternoons NAM weather models graphic from the NWS.

I agree, these two inch storms are good, but I'll take 7 inches over nothing!


----------



## Advantage

Damn, 12"+ coming for us? I've almost forgotten what thats like. I better sleep now while I can.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Channel 9 says drizzle and rain on Sunday, and even now the NWS is saying rain / snow Sat. / Sunday.

Looks like it might be heading a little too far north.


----------



## hydro_37

RedneckPlowGuy;669281 said:


> we got 6" in Mason City IA......
> 
> regionally it was anywhere between about 4.5 and 8 or 9 "


Zach...email me about the ice melt you are looking for [email protected]


----------



## tls22

hydro_37;671625 said:


> Zach...email me about the ice melt you are looking for [email protected]


How did you make out in the storm bud?


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;671559 said:


> Channel 9 says drizzle and rain on Sunday, and even now the NWS is saying rain / snow Sat. / Sunday.
> 
> Looks like it might be heading a little too far north.


Yea, idk. I think their underestimating how much snowpack we have. That will keep temps down. The latest models this morning are back to not agreeing. One has the twin cities getting 1-2". The other has us getting 5-8", with a swath of 8-12" in a line from wilmar, to st,cloud, alexandria, all the way up to duluth.

We're getting closer. They should start to agree more once the system hits land in a day or two.


----------



## hydro_37

tls22;671630 said:


> How did you make out in the storm bud?


Did great. Salted the night it started icing up so plowing was easy the next day. Spent close to 30 hours by the time everything was done. payup
Motor on my V Blade took a crap on me tho.


----------



## millsaps118

Kingwinter;671816 said:


> We're getting closer. They should start to agree more once the system hits land in a day or two.


Once it crosses over the Rocky's then it will be some thing to pay attention to. A lot can happen between now and then.

I quit paying attention to the weather forecasters a long time ago. To me it's like getting kicked in the nutz one to many times when they say were gonna get 8"-10" and we end up getting 2"-3". Now it just goes thru one ear and out the other until the "storm" is inside the 36hr window.

For now I still have plans on fishing this weekend!


----------



## IMAGE

They keep upping the forecast for fargo for this weekend. I am hearing 3" on saturday, and 6+ on sunday with 30 mph winds. Thats white out blizzard conditions here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You'll probably be more once this thing gets going, looks like it keeps turning left, coming up from the panhandle.


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;673025 said:


> You'll probably be more once this thing gets going, looks like it keeps turning left, coming up from the panhandle.


Yea no kidding. Ur gonna be plowing for a few days. On top of fixing plows. It's gonna be the wet, heavy, plow destroying stuff


----------



## dirtmandan2

we got in 70 total hours of plowing on the last 6 incher dont think im ready for another yet


----------



## Kingwinter

dirtmandan2;673076 said:


> we got in 70 total hours of plowing on the last 6 incher dont think im ready for another yet


lol suck it up and make some money.

Looks like us in the metro are gonna get the shaft. Models are agreeing that its going wayyy north. Unless something drastic changes, we'll see an inch at best. No other snowfalls in sight.


----------



## qualitycut

I will be happy if we get 2-4


----------



## dirtmandan2

were supposed to be in the 30's with sleet. Might at least get to go salting ( making the easy money)


----------



## mnnorthwoods

Fcst for NE MN is up to two feet with winds at 25 MPH+ starting Sat afternoon. Been snowing most of today but only added 2" so far.


----------



## LUCKY 7

We are already in a Blizzard Watch here. They're calling for 8"+ with up to 40MPH winds. Starting Saturday night not stopping until Monday morning. Gonna be fun! If the wind blows that hard it will be a-hole deep to a giraffe! Let 'er buck


----------



## mnnorthwoods

Lucky 7-Looking at your equipment seems you are ready for just about anything. What part of MN?


----------



## LUCKY 7

West-Central (OTC) I think we're ready but it still makes for alot of hours. How about you? Are you expecting to get some too?


----------



## mnnorthwoods

We now have a blizzard warning for Sat. afternoon thur Monday for up to 18"+. This area may really get hit hard based on the latest storm movement fcst. Will keep a eye on it Sat. and see what happens.


----------



## LUCKY 7

I wish you the best of luck. Sounds like you're gonna need even worse than us!


----------



## Advantage

Yes good luck to all in the big one's path. Its gonna get interesting.


----------



## Kingwinter

Good luck everyone, here comes a week of pain...

Tomorrow- N metro- 3-6", South Metro 1-3".

Tues-Wed- 1-3"

Thurs-Fri- 3-6"


Keep in Mind temps are going to be around 0 all week, so equipment failures should be more frequent this week.. if not just because equipment doesnt like the cold, but because if anything breaks this winter, it will happen when we have to freeze our asses off fixing it. 

The Thurs and Friday storm has the most likely chance of changing since it's so far out. A heavy band of 5-8 is showing like it's gonna hit southern MN, so it the track comes more north, that will be the metro.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Looks like we're calling work off for tonight, wait for the salt calls to come in, in the morning.

We'll have a few snow showers move through, but it looks like, unless something redevelops, I'm hoping the guys to the north and west get their work done.


----------



## veggin psd

*sloppy day*

Well, for me it was a disappointing event. Plow slush, salt, and repeat. Surface temps around 29 and air temp around 32-34. I wish it would rain, snow or quit. The slop isnt fun to work in.

Seems like today was more challenging than a 6 inch snowfall!

I'm in for the night and start checking around 2ish to see what froze up and wait for the phone to ring in the meantime


----------



## veggin psd

*temps fall*

Temp at 4 pm 34 degrees
Temp at 630 13 degrees


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;676424 said:


> Looks like we're calling work off for tonight, wait for the salt calls to come in, in the morning.
> 
> We'll have a few snow showers move through, but it looks like, unless something redevelops, I'm hoping the guys to the north and west get their work done.


Dont goto bed yet... looks like theres some snow coming in, in a few hours. Maybe squeeze out an inch?


----------



## Kingwinter

Urgent - winter weather message
national weather service twin cities/chanhassen mn
620 pm cst sun dec 14 2008

mnz060>063-066>070-076>078-wiz023>028-150830-
/o.exa.kmpx.ww.y.0016.000000t0000z-081215t0600z/
/o.con.kmpx.wc.y.0011.081215t0600z-081215t1800z/
*hennepin-anoka-ramsey-washington-mcleod-sibley-carver-scott-
dakota-le sueur-rice-goodhue-st. Croix-pierce-dunn-pepin-chippewa-
eau claire-*
including the cities of...minneapolis...blaine...st. Paul...
Stillwater...hutchinson...gaylord...chaska...shakopee...
Burnsville...le sueur...faribault...red wing...hudson...
New richmond...river falls...prescott...menomonie...boyceville...
Durand...pepin...chippewa falls...bloomer...eau claire...altoona
620 pm cst sun dec 14 2008

...winter weather advisory in effect until midnight cst tonight...
...wind chill advisory remains in effect from midnight tonight to
12 pm cst monday...

The national weather service in twin cities/chanhassen has issued
a winter weather advisory for snow...blowing snow and wind chill
which is in effect until midnight cst tonight. A wind chill
advisory remains in effect from midnight tonight to 12 pm cst
monday.
Northwest winds gusting to 30 mph along *with an inch or two of
snow* will cause areas of low visibility through the evening in
blowing and drifting snow. Temperatures will continue to plummet
with wind chills reaching 30 below later tonight and monday
morning

a wind chill advisory means that very cold air and strong winds
will combine to generate low wind chills. This will result in
frost bite and lead to hypothermia if precautions are not taken.
If you must venture outdoors...make sure you wear a hat and
gloves.


----------



## mnnorthwoods

Wish I could send you guys some of this snow. It started around 6AM and it's still coming down. I have a 2 mile logging road that I call my driveway. I plowed at 4PM with about 10" on the road and drifts of 20"+. The wind has been blowing out of the NE at 20+ with gusts to 40. Really hard to see as it got dark on me at the end of the run. Snow is scheduled to slow down or stop by midnight. I will hit it again in the morning and see if I can get to work.


----------



## Wiseguyinc

I here you. The wind made my one open account really bad. The way in sits a couple feet lower than the grass next to it and it was drifting over every hour all day long a couple times the north side was as high as my hood.Tonight should be fun cleaning up.


----------



## farmerkev

Just looked out the window. :bluebounc ITS COMMING DOWN! Just watched a radar on the NWS website, and Im right in the thick of it. Looks like itll be falling for a while longer.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Yeah, I came home from snow patrol to put the plows on the other 2 trucks, get the rest of the salt loaded.

I'll be heading back out, probably call the guys in at midnight, unless this moves through REAL fast without sticking to the parking lots.


----------



## Kingwinter

It's hard to tell cause its been drifting like crazy, but I bet we got 3-4" in two hours... dang not bad. Going in in a little bit to plow the night away.... 4th time in a week


----------



## Kingwinter

not a peep?


----------



## LUCKY 7

another 6.5" expected to come my way again this weekend!!payup just got fully recovered from our blizzard and here we go again. gotta luv it!


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Kingwinter;681931 said:


> not a peep?


peep?


----------



## ABES

Come on you guys cant be tired of the snow already. Plowing #6 tonight payup


----------



## Camden

ABES;682305 said:


> Come on you guys cant be tired of the snow already. Plowing #6 tonight payup


Not even a little bit...let it snow 

I've plowed 7 times so far and by this time next week I should be at 9


----------



## ABES

I just need a couple day break to go look at some more colleges. I am planning on heading to Brainerd to look at central lakes college. My buddy has a place in Ironton who I may be staying with if i decide to go to school there.


----------



## farmerkev

ABES;682322 said:


> I just need a couple day break to go look at some more colleges. I am planning on heading to Brainerd to look at central lakes college. My buddy has a place in Ironton who I may be staying with if i decide to go to school there.


I have a friend going to central lakes for heavy equipment operating.


----------



## ABES

farmerkev;682329 said:


> I have a friend going to central lakes for heavy equipment operating.


I was looking at that program as well, but i know its at the staples campus which would mean quite a drive from Ironton. How does your friend like the program?


----------



## farmerkev

ABES;682341 said:


> I was looking at that program as well, but i know its at the staples campus which would mean quite a drive from Ironton. How does your friend like the program?


I meant to say he will be going there. Then he will be sent to Arizona for his apprentceship, through Bolander Constuction.


----------



## qualitycut

Well the 10 o'clock just updated the metro to up to an inch now from 2-4 earlier


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was just doing snow patrol.... about 19 flakes as I was driving around.

I DID get pulled over though. One of the banks I plow is a sub-station for the local police department.

The cop thought I looked a little strange driving around in circles as I was checking slick spots in the parking lot.


----------



## djagusch

Thats funny, I woke up about that same time and said wow no snow yet. Now at 5 it's about the same up here and the radar doesn't show much for the cities either.


----------



## 85F150

Come over to MI, we have about 8" and still coming down. 


It's beautiful, except for all the slow drivers in the passing lane.


----------



## farmerkev

What just happened was a good definition of a false alarm. Just needed the broom for my very few houses.


----------



## ABES

Not enough to plow here. Im going out of town this weekend so we can count on that storm to produce.


----------



## farmerkev

ABES;683089 said:


> Not enough to plow here. Im going out of town this weekend so we can count on that storm to produce.


Your missing out!

payup payup payup payup

Tried for two hours last night to get my truck stuck to try out some tow straps. Coudnt do it, my 2wd is a tank. Looks like Id hav e no problem getting stuck after this snow.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

When is it supposed to snow?


----------



## djagusch

Snowing right now in St Croix Falls


----------



## Camden

LwnmwrMan22;683822 said:


> When is it supposed to snow?


We have several inches on the ground. Still snowing at a decent rate...


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was wondering how long it would take someone to bite on that....


----------



## veggin psd

djagusch;683841 said:


> Snowing right now in St Croix Falls


keep me posted on the snow in the valley, i have accounts in SCF


----------



## millsaps118

When is this thing suppose to end?


----------



## snowman55

january sometime


----------



## millsaps118

snowman55;683981 said:


> january sometime


I really meant when is this suppose to start tapering off. Just wondering when we need to be heading out for a 36+ hr shift.

We're hitting it in about a hr to go open up comm'l. I'm sure we'll be going thru the route at least 2X tonite.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Should be about done, unless it wraps back around........


----------



## veggin psd

Well, its been about six or so inches, hard to tell for sure. It was coming down, or rather across last night. Winds were really blwing out of the west. 

Keep open service yesterday, and a full round last night. Time to go out now and make another trip thru them. Residential calls will probably start about 7. 

Nice snow so far, but them temps have dropped to -12.1 degrees. Winter in WI I guess. payup

Although its very cold, I wish more bulk salt was available............Bagged salt is such a PITA>


----------



## farmerkev

Probaly 6-7" here. Truck wont start today.


----------



## Kingwinter

By the looks of it, mother nature is letting us off for christmas  Prolly back to every other day next week. This week looks like snow Tuesday, and Fri night into Saturday.


----------



## Camden

More coming tonight and tomorrow. It would be nice to get a storm that isn't followed by such cold air but it looks like it's still going to be below zero for awhile :crying:


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Camden;686437 said:


> More coming tonight and tomorrow. *It would be nice to get a storm that isn't followed by such cold air *but it looks like it's still going to be below zero for awhile :crying:


That's what sucks the most, working in the -40 windchills. Salt doesn't want to work, plow slows down, snot freezes on the 'stache.

It'd be nice to get a week of 35-40 above.


----------



## djagusch

The temps do suck. I spent a couple hours at the self service car wash getting snow pack out from under the truck. Spray it down wait a half hour (free heat in there) then do it again until it was all gone. Hopefully I can build my heated shop next summer to keep the truck from being a ice cube.

We need a break from this stuff maybe a week or so. My sub fried his tranny so I'm doing both routes until sometime this weekend (hopefully).


----------



## ABES

I dont mind the cold so much. Its just the fact that the salt doesnt work. Feels like I am almost wasting my time.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

ABES;687229 said:


> I dont mind the cold so much. Its just the fact that the salt doesnt work. Feels like I am almost wasting my time.


I've stopped salting. I've informed my customers that yes, I have salt that's rated to -25, but they're paying for ineffectiveness.

I've told them that I'll waive the trip charge if they'll let me come back when the salt will work, hopefully by Christmas, instead of salting now.

For some, I've salted part of an area, and left the other, so they can see they're basically throwing their money out the window.

Sure, it'll melt SOME after a day, but I could spray blue food coloring and leave trails like I do now, and it would be a lot cheaper.


----------



## Camden

I've been getting some good melting in the areas that are seeing sunlight. All the places that are in the shade are pretty much hopeless. Once we get some warm days I'll spend some time in the skid scraping down all the rough spots.


----------



## millsaps118

So far December turned out ok. I had 6 plowable snow events (1.5" trigger) so far not including salting and next day clean ups in-between. I looked back at my last years records and I had 9 plowable snow events for Dec '07.

Jan '08 was dead, Feb '08 I had 2 plowable, Mar '08 I had 2 plowable, and Apr '08 1 plowable. These were just plowable snow events that happened and do not include going back out to do clean ups/touch ups and salting.

So far I'm a tad behind last year so I'm hoping Jan. Feb. and Mar. this year and another bonus in Apr. will make up for it and turn out better then last years months.

I do agree....this cold azz weather needs to go. I didn't stop salting tho, when they call and ask for it I'm more than happy to deliver! payup


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;687378 said:


> I've stopped salting. I've informed my customers that yes, I have salt that's rated to -25, but they're paying for ineffectiveness.
> 
> I've told them that I'll waive the trip charge if they'll let me come back when the salt will work, hopefully by Christmas, instead of salting now.
> 
> For some, I've salted part of an area, and left the other, so they can see they're basically throwing their money out the window.
> 
> Sure, it'll melt SOME after a day, but I could spray blue food coloring and leave trails like I do now, and it would be a lot cheaper.


Salt is worthless right now. If MNDOT can't get the roads clean with all the salt and special chemical they put down, we sure as heck can't. They spend a TON of chemicals and salt. If their stuff doesnt work, nothing will. 
Looks like we might get next week off. But who knows, something might brew up by then.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

We're on our way back out again.... 2 am, get up guys.......


----------



## snowman55

Yeah, but mndot is still putting it down. we mix with cal clor and it does work plus its there when it does warn up. my stuff is 75% blacktop.


----------



## Kingwinter

anyone else having trouble trying to figure out what day it is, and when the storms came in the last few weeks? It's all a big blurr. Last night was the first night in a while I got a full night of sleep. Sad thing is, I coulda went out and did clean ups.....


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

I was out until 2 am doing cleanups, kids woke me up at 6 am, thinking it was Christmas morning. 

I've gotta get some invoicing done, trying to keep track of what's been billed and what hasn't isn't the easiest thing right now.

The wife and kids leave for PA tomorrow afternoon, so I'll have a week to just sit on the couch in my underwear, relax..... as long as it doesn't snow some more.


----------



## Kingwinter

LwnmwrMan22;689507 said:


> I was out until 2 am doing cleanups, kids woke me up at 6 am, thinking it was Christmas morning.
> 
> I've gotta get some invoicing done, trying to keep track of what's been billed and what hasn't isn't the easiest thing right now.
> 
> The wife and kids leave for PA tomorrow afternoon, so I'll have a week to just sit on the couch in my underwear, relax..... as long as it doesn't snow some more.


Looks like snow next Friday...


----------



## djagusch

Anyone notice the NWS is looking at 1 to3 for the cities and 3 to 6 for north of the cities for Monday night into Tuesday? It was 1 to 3 the last couple day now this. WCCO and others haven't said much yet. Any guesses?


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

It'll snow since I'm going to be staying at the casino tomorrow night.


----------



## Kingwinter

it looks like its gonna be a sharp cutoff from who gets a dusting, to who gets 1-3, to who gets 3-6.

Im gonna say north metro gets 1-3. South metro maybe an inch. Farther north, more snow. 

Their also saying snow Thurs night, and Saturday, but I don't see where it's gonna get enough moisture right now to produce anything plowable for the metro. Maybe an inch for the far north metro thurs night and Saturday.

With that being said, we could see a moderate event next Sunday and monday, but thats still a week away with plenty of time to chang

Honestly, i've enjoyed this little break. Feels good to be fully rested when I go into my day job for 12 hours at my desk.


----------



## djagusch

LwnmwrMan22;693551 said:


> It'll snow since I'm going to be staying at the casino tomorrow night.


How about you fill up the trucks, put on the plows, and load up the salt before you leave. That way it might not snow while your gone.


----------



## Kingwinter

all bets are off... the models are all over the place. Goto the casino and turn ur phone off.... see what happens. ;-)


----------



## snowman55

what break? still have piles to haul and lots to clean up. not biching though. LET IT SNOW this is what we do.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kingwinter;693979 said:


> all bets are off... the models are all over the place. Goto the casino and turn ur phone off.... see what happens. ;-)


Yeah, we've gone from a quiet week to 2-4" tomorrow night, snow showers Thursday and more snow on Friday with showers into the weekend.

Morons


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

You all can rest easy, there'll be no snow.

I just had the wife call and cancel the room at the casino, so now when the roads are still dry in the morning, I can get that "look" again.


----------



## Camden

Mark Oomkes;693999 said:


> Yeah, we've gone from a quiet week to 2-4" tomorrow night, snow showers Thursday and more snow on Friday with showers into the weekend.
> 
> Morons


Not sure if you're a fan of John Dee's but take a look at his forecast graphic...it looks like you're going to be plenty busy ---> http://www.johndee.com/snowcover/midsnow.gif


----------



## Kingwinter

The National Weather service is nutz. Their calling for 3-7 here. (South Metro) I don't see it. I'm putting my money on 1.5". Mark my word. Models are still all over the place, but we'll at least see a flurry.


----------



## djagusch

2 am no snow. 4:30 I already had 3 inches on the truck. Time to go make some passes.

This was measured 8 miles north of St Croix Falls, WI


----------



## rebelplow

Got a call from one of my properties on the NW side at 3am saying they hit the 2" trigger. Loaded up and headed out there. Less than a 1/2" on the ground. Grrrrr. It's a contract so I'm pleased I don't have to plow, but sheesh, c'mon. Don't call at 3 am when you aren't even 1/4 of the way to your trigger.


----------



## Kingwinter

lwnmwr- ur far enough north... you must have a few inches by now. I heard Andover had over an inch. Places like albany had 5inches already at 6am. 

Nothin here on the south side. (like I figured). Theres still more moving in, so we might see an inch.


----------



## unit28

I had snow beginning at 2 am by 4 am it was over 3" in Isanti
seems the line to me was Andover CR22 Viking Blvd.

Blaine had a dusting at 5am and Isanti was climbing to 6" quick.
Elk River was about 1" at 7am
My son just got the snowmobile out and knocked down the fluff in my driveway.
Still snowing good here.
---------------------


CAMBRIDGE...CENTER CITY...BLAINE...STILLWATER
1035 AM CST TUE DEC 30 2008
...WINTER STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 PM CST THIS
AFTERNOON...

STORM TOTAL SNOWFALL OF 6 TO 10 INCHES IS EXPECTED... WITH
ISOLATED AMOUNTS UP TO 15 INCHES....

good night


----------



## N.W.Plow

going for a record year


----------



## veggin psd

Here we go again.

This next storm moving in Sat and Sun looks remarkable similar to the last one, except with higher temps, I am thinking this snow will be heavier than the fluff we had last time. 

I had 12 inches last week. That was the best 3-6" snowfall I have seen! It sure made for the best month I ever had. If January ends up like December, theres probably gonna be more toys in the shop for next year!

I cant decide if these weekend storms are good or not. . . . .


----------



## djagusch

It might be our first wet snow this season if I remember right. Might be interesting, having a heavier push.


----------



## Kingwinter

I don't think temps are gonna be that warm. Latest model shows the high tomorrow at 21 degrees. With the snowpack, maybe 19?


----------



## deadogwalkin

Let's hope that snow stays light and fluffy. Although it sounds like there is going to be plenty of moisture with this one coming from the south.


----------



## djagusch

NWS showing less snow now. Looking at the radar I see things going more and more north. Looks like a nice little push in the morning hours.


----------



## unit28

*The NWS getting preturbed?*

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE GRAND FORKS ND
354 AM CST WED JAN 7 2009
...MORE SNOW ON THE WAY...
.JUST LIKE WE HAVE HAD ALL WINTER SO FAR...
-----------------
I grabbed that off NWS website today, seems they are not in a good mood this morning.


----------



## Kingwinter

Latest models shows the track coming more south... over the cites... and more snow than earlier thought. We'll see how it plays out. Tomorrow we should have a really good idea. Next week looks pretty dry.... but colder than a witch's know u what


----------



## farmerkev

I hope this system produces here in the city. Waiting to go whelling with some freinds.


----------



## qualitycut

2-5 there saying lets see what happens.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Keep it down there.

I need a month of minimal snow to get my contracts to somewhat even back about again.

We're already 2 plowings into January if you want to go off of what we base our estimates on, versus how much we've already plowed and receivables.

Plus, hopefully a lack of snow will let me dive into my computers again that both crashed over Christmas and get back to being able to invoice people.

Nothing like 13 viruses to ruin a guys sleeping habits.


----------



## millsaps118

LwnmwrMan22;707159 said:


> Keep it down there.
> 
> I need a month of minimal snow to get my contracts to somewhat even back about again.


I'm caught in a catch 22. 99% of my accounts are on contract, then I have one big account who insists on per push so when it snows I love this account but I take it in the shorts on the rest of them when we do get a busy month.

Hopefully December's invoice will give them a wake up call and make them switch to monthly contract, I was in shock myself to see that invoice!

Sven says 1-3" for tomorrow.....whats it gonna be????


----------



## Mark Oomkes

LwnmwrMan22;707159 said:


> Keep it down there.
> 
> I need a month of minimal snow to get my contracts to somewhat even back about again.


No, keep it north.


----------



## qualitycut

Kingwinter have not heard from you today whats your prediction? You are usually pretty darn close.


----------



## djagusch

Nothing around here, off to get recert for the pesticide license.


----------



## Kingwinter

qualitycut;708049 said:


> Kingwinter have not heard from you today whats your prediction? You are usually pretty darn close.


haha sry. I've been hangout out on a new forum.

Friday's storm sucked. models were all over the place and were ALL wrong.

Maybe some plowable events on Monday and Wed, but i'm not putting much confidence in it. The models are really bad with these alberta clippers. Maybe 2-5 on Monday, 1-4 on Wed.


----------



## qualitycut

20+ below wind chills tomorrow, the shovelers are going to love this.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

Soooooooo..............


----------



## just plow it

What happened to our winter, all we get is bitter cold and no snow and the cold doesn't pay my bills.


----------



## farmerkev

Well this kinda sucks.


----------



## Burkartsplow

you guys going to get any snow out of this thing coming through.


----------



## farmerkev

Burkartsplow;754740 said:


> you guys going to get any snow out of this thing coming through.


I just noticed that its snowing out here right now. But its also all wet from stuff melting today, and we had some rain first.


----------



## qualitycut

Have about in inch in Inver grove about 5 min south of St Paul


----------



## farmerkev

Most everything has melted. _maybe_ 1/2" in a few places here.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22

farmerkev;755689 said:


> Most everything has melted. _maybe_ 1/2" in a few places here.


I had a few accounts that were 1/2". One is a bank where at 1/4" we plow the walking areas and salt, but all the rest were just you could see a tread pattern on the tire, but no ridge of snow along the edge of the tire tread.


----------



## veggin psd

Low pressure will move into the area today bringing snow along with it. Several inches of snow are expected with the highest amounts across west central and south central Minnesota. Northerly winds will increase this evening and tonight to between 20 and 30 mph across west central Minnesota and to between 15 and 25 mph across east central and south central Minnesota. Gusts over 30 mph are also possible. This will cause blowing and drifting of snow. Wind speeds will be lower across west central Wisconsin. Travel is expected to become difficult across central and southern Minnesota today and this evening as snow falls and may become more difficult as the winds pick up this evening. Snow is expected to begin in time for the evening commute across east central Minnesota.

________________________________________________________________________

Could our 47 day dry spell be over? I havent plowed since Jan 4. This is rediculous:realmad:

Maybe I will be able to send invoices to per push customers for February!


----------



## farmerkev

OH BOY, OH BOY, OH BOY!!!!!!!!!:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc Its SNOWING!!


----------



## djagusch

veggin psd;757055 said:


> Low pressure will move into the area today bringing snow along with it. Several inches of snow are expected with the highest amounts across west central and south central Minnesota. Northerly winds will increase this evening and tonight to between 20 and 30 mph across west central Minnesota and to between 15 and 25 mph across east central and south central Minnesota. Gusts over 30 mph are also possible. This will cause blowing and drifting of snow. Wind speeds will be lower across west central Wisconsin. Travel is expected to become difficult across central and southern Minnesota today and this evening as snow falls and may become more difficult as the winds pick up this evening. Snow is expected to begin in time for the evening commute across east central Minnesota.
> 
> ________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Could our 47 day dry spell be over? I havent plowed since Jan 4. This is rediculous:realmad:
> 
> Maybe I will be able to send invoices to per push customers for February!


Where you are at it doesn't look like there will be much.


----------



## veggin psd

All its gonna take is an inch and I'm gonna be all over it!


----------



## CityGuy

Dusting here in western subs on minneapolis. Kstp says few more hours of this. More in Dakotas comming here later. 1-3 metro :redbounce:redbounce:bluebouncxysport


----------



## MNBOY

It's been so long I can't remember how to plow!!


----------



## CityGuy

Kstp just stated 2-4 inches for metro area.


----------



## qualitycut

Go figure the one weekend I have a little get a way planned it snows finally. Rather make it then spend it though.


----------



## djagusch

How much is down in the St Paul area? It sounds like the heaviest is almost through.


----------



## CityGuy

Just shy of an inch in plymouth area


----------



## farmerkev

I got home last night at about 11:30 and it was really comming down. Ended up with about 4-5" here.


----------



## Dustball

djagusch;757498 said:


> How much is down in the St Paul area? It sounds like the heaviest is almost through.


About 4.5" in St. Paul


----------



## farmerkev

Dustball;758397 said:


> About 4.5" in St. Paul


Where in Saint Paul are you? You running any trucks?


----------



## Dustball

farmerkev;758404 said:


> Where in Saint Paul are you? You running any trucks?


I live in the northeast corner of the city.

I'm a residential sub- run a route along Mississippi River Blvd in St. Paul, all shovels and snow blowers. I was given this route because the houses are too difficult to plow, nowhere to put snow.


----------



## ABES

6.5" here in chan. A little more than the 1-3 they were forecasting.


----------



## farmerkev

ABES;758437 said:


> 6.5" here in chan. A little more than the 1-3 they were forecasting.


This is kind of historic, the meterologists messed up, to our advantage for once.


----------



## CityGuy

Just out from the NWS for MN, Wis area
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
312 PM CST TUE FEB 24 2009

...SIGNIFICANT SNOW AND WIND HEADED FOR PARTS OF SOUTHERN
MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...

.HEAVY SNOW IS POSSIBLE FOR SOUTHWEST AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA
ON THURSDAY...AND THEN FOR PARTS OF EAST CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND
WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND THURSDAY EVENING.
STRONG NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS WILL ALSO DEVELOP OVER SOUTHWEST
AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA. THEREFORE...A WINTER STORM WATCH HAS
BEEN ISSUED FOR THURSDAY AND THURSDAY EVENING FOR AREAS SOUTH OF
A LINE FROM AROUND BENSON...TO THE TWIN CITIES...TO BLOOMER
WISCONSIN.

SNOW ACCUMULATIONS OF 6 OR MORE INCHES ARE POSSIBLE OVER MOST OF
THE AREA...BUT THE GREATEST RISK OF OVER 6 INCHES...APPEARS TO BE
FROM AROUND OLIVIA AND MADISON...TO JUST SOUTH OF THE TWIN CITIES...TO
NEAR EAU CLAIRE. IN ADDITION...NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS OF 20 TO
30 MPH ARE LIKELY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING OVER PARTS OF
SOUTHWEST AND SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA. A MIX OF FREEZING RAIN AND
SNOW IS ALSO POSSIBLE SOUTH OF MANKATO AND OWATONNA.

A LOW PRESSURE AREA WILL INTENSIFY OVER KANSAS AND TRACK TOWARD
FAR EASTERN IOWA ON THURSDAY AND THURSDAY EVENING.

STAY TUNED FOR LATER FORECASTS AND WINTER WEATHER PRODUCT UPDATES
ON THIS DEVELOPING STORM SITUATION.


MNZ060>063-068>070-076>078-084-085-093-WIZ023>028-250515-
/O.NEW.KMPX.WS.A.0002.090226T1800Z-090227T0600Z/
HENNEPIN-ANOKA-RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-CARVER-SCOTT-DAKOTA-LE SUEUR-
RICE-GOODHUE-WASECA-STEELE-FREEBORN-ST. CROIX-PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-
CHIPPEWA-EAU CLAIRE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MINNEAPOLIS...BLAINE...ST. PAUL...
STILLWATER...CHASKA...SHAKOPEE...BURNSVILLE...LE SUEUR...
FARIBAULT...RED WING...WASECA...OWATONNA...ALBERT LEA...HUDSON...
NEW RICHMOND...RIVER FALLS...PRESCOTT...MENOMONIE...BOYCEVILLE...
DURAND...PEPIN...CHIPPEWA FALLS...BLOOMER...EAU CLAIRE...ALTOONA
312 PM CST TUE FEB 24 2009

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON THROUGH
THURSDAY EVENING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED
A WINTER STORM WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM THURSDAY AFTERNOON
THROUGH THURSDAY EVENING.

EXPECT SNOW TO DEVELOP BY THURSDAY AFTERNOON...POSSIBLY BECOMING
HEAVY...AND CONTINUING THURSDAY EVENING. ACCUMULATIONS COULD
REACH 6 INCHES OR MORE BY THURSDAY NIGHT. THE GREATEST RISK OF
MORE THAN 6 INCHES OF SNOW WOULD BE FROM THE SOUTHERN SECTIONS OF
THE TWIN CITIES...AND FARIBAULT...TO EAU CLAIRE. A PERIOD OF MIXED
FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW IS POSSIBLE SOUTH OF WASECA AND OWATONNA.
INCREASING NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS WILL CAUSE SOME DRIFTING SNOW
THURSDAY EVENING.

A WINTER STORM WATCH MEANS THERE IS A POTENTIAL FOR SIGNIFICANT
SNOW...SLEET...OR ICE ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY IMPACT TRAVEL.
CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS.

$$
JPR/MPG


----------



## unit28

70% chance of 4"
and 10% chance of over a foot.

Just got belts on the blower, so my chances fell 20% for having anything.


----------



## qualitycut

Im going to say 2.5 inches in metro


----------



## farmerkev

qualitycut;760496 said:


> Im going to say 2.5 inches in metro


More than likely will be the case, but Im prayin for a good dumping!


----------



## CityGuy

Still got blades on since saterday so until i take then off it won't snow. Thats tommorrows job


----------



## djagusch

Lets think about this one last storm they were off big time when forecasting 3 hrs out. How in the heck do you think they will get it right 24 hrs out? They are throwing darts and going with it.


----------



## Dustball

djagusch;760845 said:


> Lets think about this one last storm they were off big time when forecasting 3 hrs out. How in the heck do you think they will get it right 24 hrs out? They are throwing darts and going with it.


This one has been pretty consistent- I've been hearing about it since last week. Right now it's a very large area (three states) that should get at least four inches.


----------



## unit28

guessing it will dump fast,
<my guess> 8 inches speculated between 2 and 7 pm


----------



## CityGuy

I'm going to go with 5-8 on this one.
URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN MN
315 PM CST WED FEB 25 2009

...SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL LIKELY ON THURSDAY...

.HEAVY SNOW IS LIKELY ACROSS PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN
MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN STARTING THURSDAY
MORNING...AND LASTING THROUGH THURSDAY EVENING. THE LATEST WEATHER
INFORMATION SUGGESTS THAT A BAND OF FOUR TO EIGHT INCHES OF SNOW
WILL FALL ACROSS PORTIONS OF CENTRAL AND SOUTHERN MINNESOTA AND
WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN...OR MAINLY ALONG AND SOUTH OF A LINE FROM
NEAR BENSON MINNESOTA...TO CAMBRIDGE AND TO RICE LAKE AND
LADYSMITH WISCONSIN.

ISOLATED SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS OF 9 TO 11 INCHES ARE
POSSIBLE OVER PORTIONS OF CENTRAL MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN...BUT THE EXACT LOCATION REMAINS UNCERTAIN AT THIS TIME
DUE TO THE TRACK OF A MID LEVEL TROUGH OF LOW PRESSURE. IN
ADDITION...NORTH TO NORTHWEST SUSTAINED WINDS OF 20 TO 30 MPH ARE
LIKELY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND EVENING OVER PORTIONS OF SOUTHERN
MINNESOTA AND WEST CENTRAL WISCONSIN. THIS WILL CAUSE NOTICEABLE
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW ACROSS MUCH OF THE REGION.

THERE ALSO REMAINS A POSSIBILITY OF A MIXTURE OF FREEZING RAIN
AND SNOW ACROSS EXTREME SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA THURSDAY MORNING.
THIS WILL OCCUR MAINLY SOUTH OF A LINE...FROM TRUMAN TO MAPLETON
TO OWATONNA.

TRAVEL LATE THURSDAY MORNING INTO THURSDAY EVENING...IS EXPECTED
TO BECOME DIFFICULT ACROSS MUCH OF THE WARNING AREA. VISIBILITIES
DUE TO BLOWING SNOW COULD DROP TO A FEW HUNDRED YARDS AT TIMES.

STAY TUNED FOR LATER FORECASTS AND WINTER WEATHER PRODUCT UPDATES
ON THIS DEVELOPING STORM SITUATION.

MNZ045-052-053-060>063-068>070-076>078-084-085-093-WIZ014>016-
023>028-260515-
/O.UPG.KMPX.WS.A.0002.090226T1500Z-090227T0600Z/
/O.NEW.KMPX.WS.W.0003.090226T1500Z-090227T0600Z/
KANABEC-ISANTI-CHISAGO-HENNEPIN-ANOKA-RAMSEY-WASHINGTON-CARVER-
SCOTT-DAKOTA-LE SUEUR-RICE-GOODHUE-WASECA-STEELE-FREEBORN-POLK-
BARRON-RUSK-ST. CROIX-PIERCE-DUNN-PEPIN-CHIPPEWA-EAU CLAIRE-
INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...MORA...CAMBRIDGE...CENTER CITY...
MINNEAPOLIS...BLAINE...ST. PAUL...STILLWATER...CHASKA...
SHAKOPEE...BURNSVILLE...LE SUEUR...FARIBAULT...RED WING...
WASECA...OWATONNA...ALBERT LEA...AMERY...BALSAM LAKE...
RICE LAKE...BARRON...LADYSMITH...HUDSON...NEW RICHMOND...
RIVER FALLS...PRESCOTT...MENOMONIE...BOYCEVILLE...DURAND...
PEPIN...CHIPPEWA FALLS...BLOOMER...EAU CLAIRE...ALTOONA
315 PM CST WED FEB 25 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM THURSDAY TO MIDNIGHT
CST THURSDAY NIGHT...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TWIN CITIES/CHANHASSEN HAS ISSUED
A WINTER STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 9
AM THURSDAY TO MIDNIGHT CST THURSDAY NIGHT. THE WINTER STORM WATCH
IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

EXPECT SNOW TO DEVELOP BY LATE THURSDAY MORNING IN EAST CENTRAL
MINNESOTA...AND BY EARLY THURSDAY AFTERNOON ACROSS WEST CENTRAL
WISCONSIN. THE SNOW COULD BECOME HEAVY AT TIMES ESPECIALLY AROUND
NOON AND INTO THE MID AFTERNOON. THE SNOW WILL CONTINUE INTO THE
EVENING HOURS...TAPERING TO FLURRIES OR ENDING BY LATE EVENING.
ACCUMULATIONS COULD REACH 6 INCHES OR MORE BY THURSDAY NIGHT. IN
ADDITION...INCREASING NORTH TO NORTHWEST WINDS WILL CAUSE SOME
BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW ESPECIALLY THURSDAY AFTERNOON AND
EVENING.

THERE ALSO REMAINS A POSSIBILITY OF A MIXTURE OF FREEZING RAIN
AND SNOW ACROSS EXTREME SOUTH CENTRAL MINNESOTA THURSDAY MORNING.
THIS WILL OCCUR MAINLY SOUTH OF A LINE...FROM TRUMAN TO MAPLETON
TO OWATONNA.


$$


----------



## qualitycut

Well Im glad both springs on the plow broke last weekend.


----------



## veggin psd

Belinda Jensen on the number 11, says this could be the biggest storm of the season.

Bring it on payup


----------



## qualitycut

I was supposed to have my first date tomorrow night. Lol


----------



## CityGuy

don't put away the plows yet, They are talking snow monday night thru tuesday. 6in or so. I'll believe it when i see it but be ready


----------



## Camden

qualitycut;761239 said:


> I was supposed to have my first date tomorrow night. Lol


1st date EVER? How'd it go? She let you get to first base?


----------



## CityGuy

well by the sounds of it NW Minnesota is going to take the worst of it again and the metro will be left out


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING
THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING
Wswdmx 

Urgent - Winter Weather Message, Corrected National Weather Service Des Moines IA 325 PM CDT Thu Apr 2 2009 

, Major Winter Storm Expect Over Portions Of Iowa Saturday Night And Sunday, 

.A Strong Area Of Low Pressure Will Track Across Kansas And The Near The Iowa And Missouri Border During The Period. This System Will Lift A Tremendous Amount Of Gulf Of Mexico Moisture Northward Into The State. An Unseasonably Cold Airmass Will Filtering Into The Northwestern Half Of Iowa, Resulting In Periods Of Moderate To Heavy Snow. A Significant Blowing And Drifting Of Snow Is Possible By Sunday With Northerly Winds Of 25 To 35 Mph With Gusts To 45 Mph Expected. 



Emmet-Kossuth-Winnebago-Worth-Palo Alto-Hancock-Cerro Gordo- Pocahontas-Humboldt-Wright-Franklin-Butler-Bremer-Sac-Calhoun- Webster-Hamilton-Hardin-Crawford-Carroll-Greene-Boone-Audubon- Guthrie- Including The Cities Of, Estherville, Algona, Forest City, Northwood, Emmetsburg, Garner, Mason City, Pocahontas, Humboldt, Clarion, Hampton, Allison, Waverly, Sac City, Rockwell City, Fort Dodge, Webster City, Eldora, Denison, Carroll, Jefferson, Boone, Audubon, Guthrie Center 325 PM CDT Thu Apr 2 2009 

, Winter Storm Watch In Effect From Saturday Evening Through Sunday Evening, 

The National Weather Service In Des Moines Has Issued A Winter Storm Watch, Which Is In Effect From Saturday Evening Through Sunday Evening. 

A Wide Band Of Moderate To Heavy Snowfall Is Anticipated To Develop Over Northwest Iowa By Late Saturday And To Continue Into Sunday. Initial Indications Are That Wide Swath Of 6 Plus Inches With A Very Heavy Band Of 8 To 14 Inches May Occur Somewhere Over The Watch Area. Better Resolution On The Snowfall Amounts And Placement Will Be Passed Along With Future Forecasts. Blizzard Like Conditions May Develop By Sunday As Northerly Winds Increase To 25 To 35 Mph, Gusting To 45 Mph. In Addition To Potential Whiteout Conditions, These Winds Would Create Significant Blowing And Drifting Of Snow. 



A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant Snow, Sleet, Or Ice Accumulations That May Impact Travel. Continue To Monitor The Latest Forecasts


----------



## farmerkev

Nice storm comes in and makes me ruin my possibly fun spring break plans just to go north and leave us with rain, no we get another possibly decent system, and its gonna be south. :realmad:


----------



## CityGuy

RedneckPlowGuy;775086 said:


> WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING
> THROUGH SUNDAY EVENING
> Wswdmx
> 
> Urgent - Winter Weather Message, Corrected National Weather Service Des Moines IA 325 PM CDT Thu Apr 2 2009
> 
> , Major Winter Storm Expect Over Portions Of Iowa Saturday Night And Sunday,
> 
> .A Strong Area Of Low Pressure Will Track Across Kansas And The Near The Iowa And Missouri Border During The Period. This System Will Lift A Tremendous Amount Of Gulf Of Mexico Moisture Northward Into The State. An Unseasonably Cold Airmass Will Filtering Into The Northwestern Half Of Iowa, Resulting In Periods Of Moderate To Heavy Snow. A Significant Blowing And Drifting Of Snow Is Possible By Sunday With Northerly Winds Of 25 To 35 Mph With Gusts To 45 Mph Expected.
> 
> Emmet-Kossuth-Winnebago-Worth-Palo Alto-Hancock-Cerro Gordo- Pocahontas-Humboldt-Wright-Franklin-Butler-Bremer-Sac-Calhoun- Webster-Hamilton-Hardin-Crawford-Carroll-Greene-Boone-Audubon- Guthrie- Including The Cities Of, Estherville, Algona, Forest City, Northwood, Emmetsburg, Garner, Mason City, Pocahontas, Humboldt, Clarion, Hampton, Allison, Waverly, Sac City, Rockwell City, Fort Dodge, Webster City, Eldora, Denison, Carroll, Jefferson, Boone, Audubon, Guthrie Center 325 PM CDT Thu Apr 2 2009
> 
> , Winter Storm Watch In Effect From Saturday Evening Through Sunday Evening,
> 
> The National Weather Service In Des Moines Has Issued A Winter Storm Watch, Which Is In Effect From Saturday Evening Through Sunday Evening.
> 
> A Wide Band Of Moderate To Heavy Snowfall Is Anticipated To Develop Over Northwest Iowa By Late Saturday And To Continue Into Sunday. Initial Indications Are That Wide Swath Of 6 Plus Inches With A Very Heavy Band Of 8 To 14 Inches May Occur Somewhere Over The Watch Area. Better Resolution On The Snowfall Amounts And Placement Will Be Passed Along With Future Forecasts. Blizzard Like Conditions May Develop By Sunday As Northerly Winds Increase To 25 To 35 Mph, Gusting To 45 Mph. In Addition To Potential Whiteout Conditions, These Winds Would Create Significant Blowing And Drifting Of Snow.
> 
> A Winter Storm Watch Means There Is A Potential For Significant Snow, Sleet, Or Ice Accumulations That May Impact Travel. Continue To Monitor The Latest Forecasts


If I put up smoke signals will you send it north to us please? At least some of it?:waving:


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

depends...you got a diesel truck that can smoke enough for me to get em?


----------



## CityGuy

No diesel but have a house burn tomm morning!!! Will atempt to send them in the morning


----------



## RedneckPlowGuy

ok will attempt to watch....where abouts in MN


----------



## CityGuy

Just west of the cities about 20 min or so. They say we are going to see some here in the metro but, I'll believe it when I see it


----------

